# China carbon wheels



## Compu1980

Anyone has bought wheels from yishun?

I'm interested in 50mm clincher:

http://yishuntrade.en.alibaba.com/p...5367/Light_carbon_50mm_clincher_wheelset.html

Price is very good (490$), but does anyone have any ideas about quality?

Compu.


----------



## MercuryMan76

I recently received a set of carbon wheels from another seller (sinfong) that I connected with on alibaba. I ordered the 38mm carbon rims with aluminum braking surface paired with Pillar 1422 spokes, red anodized Powerway hubs (which I'm pretty sure are the same hubs that Yishun uses only hers are branded as Chosen). The build quality looks good from an asthetic standpoint and the set is 1600 grams. I'm actually going to try to sell these because I wish I'd ordered the full carbon clinchers instead. Here's some shots of the set I received.

<a href="https://s98.photobucket.com/albums/l258/mercuryman76/?action=view&current=SNV32380.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l258/mercuryman76/SNV32380.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://s98.photobucket.com/albums/l258/mercuryman76/?action=view&current=SNV32379.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l258/mercuryman76/SNV32379.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://s98.photobucket.com/albums/l258/mercuryman76/?action=view&current=SNV32378.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l258/mercuryman76/SNV32378.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://s98.photobucket.com/albums/l258/mercuryman76/?action=view&current=SNV32377.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l258/mercuryman76/SNV32377.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## mjdwyer23

I just ordered a pair from Yishun, I'll let you know if a few months.


----------



## cmg

those hubs look like American Classics. i guess that's where they get them from.


----------



## zipptrek

MercuryMan76 said:


> I recently received a set of carbon wheels from another seller (sinfong) that I connected with on alibaba. I ordered the 38mm carbon rims with aluminum braking surface paired with Pillar 1422 spokes, red anodized Powerway hubs (which I'm pretty sure are the same hubs that Yishun uses only hers are branded as Chosen). The build quality looks good from an asthetic standpoint and the set is 1600 grams. I'm actually going to try to sell these because I wish I'd ordered the full carbon clinchers instead. Here's some shots of the set I received.
> 
> <a href="https://s98.photobucket.com/albums/l258/mercuryman76/?action=view&current=SNV32380.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l258/mercuryman76/SNV32380.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> <a href="https://s98.photobucket.com/albums/l258/mercuryman76/?action=view&current=SNV32379.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l258/mercuryman76/SNV32379.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> <a href="https://s98.photobucket.com/albums/l258/mercuryman76/?action=view&current=SNV32378.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l258/mercuryman76/SNV32378.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> <a href="https://s98.photobucket.com/albums/l258/mercuryman76/?action=view&current=SNV32377.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l258/mercuryman76/SNV32377.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


Wow ! your the first person I have ever heard of that actually didn't get ripped off from Alibaba.
They have a site devoted to alibaba scams.
https://www.alibabascam.com/


----------



## MercuryMan76

zipptrek said:


> Wow ! your the first person I have ever heard of that actually didn't get ripped off from Alibaba.
> They have a site devoted to alibaba scams.
> http://www.alibabascam.com/


I'll admit that I was skeptical about buying something from some unknown seller overseas. But I spent about 7 months emailing back and forth to the seller requesting price quotes for diff't builds and what not. The seller was always pretty responsive to my requests and there was also a group buy for a similiar build on the bikeforums.net site that left me feeling as if it wasn't too much of a gamble to go after something like this.


----------



## luca.grigo

I bought some months ago 38mm carbon wheelset from yishun ( [email protected] )
I've tested and used in a lot of race, and I can tell you that are *very good *for the price. 
They are well built, have very good hubs and they are lighter than other prducts that often costs double the price. Before buying i ask in other forums and I realize that a lot of people are buying from this company...


----------



## mjdwyer23

luca.grigo said:


> I bought some months ago 38mm carbon wheelset from yishun ( [email protected] )
> I've tested and used in a lot of race, and I can tell you that are *very good *for the price.
> They are well built, have very good hubs and they are lighter than other prducts that often costs double the price. Before buying i ask in other forums and I realize that a lot of people are buying from this company...


How long did it take for you to get your wheels?


----------



## luca.grigo

Yours is tubular or clincher?

Mine is tubular and arrived after 10 days. I know that for clincher you have to wait 30/35 days.

Difference between brand wheels and this yishun in my opinion is just stickers  

Now probably I'm going to order 50mm tubular red hubs and red nipples :thumbsup:
View attachment 203495


View attachment 203496


----------



## luca.grigo

Update: Hubs are Chosen http://www.chosen-hubs.com/chosen.php?sid=79&tid=82 that are known for their high quality. You can find also in more expansive products


----------



## mjdwyer23

Clinchers, 60mm front 88mm rear.


----------



## JimT

Luca.grigo, have you weighed them yet??? I am curious, they look great.


----------



## skyliner1004

wow why did these wheels pop up so late? why didn't anyone bring them up earlier? $430 for a carbon clincher, 1600g, good (unknown?) quality, 1600g/set. 

Does anyone have anymore info on the rim/spokes brand? how do they compare to DT Comp/Champion spokes? Would these carbon rims be better/worse than something like the BWW Blackset Race rim?


----------



## luca.grigo

Yes, wheels are 1360g / pair 38mm tubular


----------



## luca.grigo

Anyway if you write to [email protected] they give you all information I think, about hubs, spokes and so on... I know that they sell a lot to New Zealand Italy UK France...


----------



## krisdrum

skyliner1004 said:


> wow why did these wheels pop up so late? why didn't anyone bring them up earlier? $430 for a carbon clincher, 1600g, good (unknown?) quality, 1600g/set.
> 
> Does anyone have anymore info on the rim/spokes brand? how do they compare to DT Comp/Champion spokes? Would these carbon rims be better/worse than something like the BWW Blackset Race rim?


They were obviously trying to hold out on you.

The Blackset Race are alloy first, so it is difficult to compare.

I guess if you went with the 20mm carbon clinchers (assuming they are available), they'd probably be lighter than the Blacksets, but I doubt they'd be as durable. With the carbon wheels you can get a deeper profile at a lower weight compared to alloy, but carbon clinchers are relatively new and frankly, I'd be leary of their durability and engineering. Maybe that means I'm missing out on a great deal. I'll take that chance. The tubulars look pretty appealing to me though.


----------



## Compu1980

Talking with YishunStefano perhaps I've changed my mind. Probably I'll buy 50mm tubular full carbon. Becouse: 
- it's cheaper 400$
- it's lighter 1425g pair
- It's available in 15 days
- And I always wanted to try tubular...
Searching around Chosen hubs should be very good and pics confirm quality production.


----------



## skyliner1004

Compu1980 said:


> Talking with YishunStefano perhaps I've changed my mind. Probably I'll buy 50mm tubular full carbon. Becouse:
> - it's cheaper 400$
> - it's lighter 1425g pair
> - It's available in 15 days
> - And I always wanted to try tubular...
> Searching around Chosen hubs should be very good and pics confirm quality production.


can you link to the wheels you're getting?
how good are their spokes/rims compared to the name brand mavic/shimano/dt swiss?


----------



## Compu1980

http://yishuntrade.en.alibaba.com/p..._wheels_for_racing_bike_High_performance.html

http://yishuntrade.en.alibaba.com/p...ls_carbon_road_wheels_carbon_bike_wheels.html

I'm sure that hubs are very good, and spokes http://www.cnspoke.com/products/Spoke_MAC/aero/aero.htm should be too.

After all 95% of wheels (as frames) that we are using are built in China


----------



## mjdwyer23

Compu1980 said:


> After all 95% of wheels (as frames)* that we are using *are built in China



Do you work for them?


----------



## CyclingForCancer

Got this response from that email yesterday:



> Thanks for enquiry.
> 
> All our carbon wheels are manufactured in accordance with international quality standard. With high quality products and the professional and trustable service, we have won a high reputation among customers.
> 
> Because we have our own factory, so we can give you the best price.
> 
> We have 20mm, 38mm, 50mm, 60mm, 88mm and Disc both clincher than tubular
> 
> Price for 20mm tubular (shimano or campagnolo) is 380.00$. Weight is about 1237 g.
> Price for 20mm clincher (shimano or campagnolo) is 470.00$. Weight is about 1427 g.
> Price for 38mm tubular (shimano or campagnolo) is 390.00$. Weight is about 1327 g.
> Price for 38mm clincher (shimano or campagnolo) is 480.00$. Weight is about 1507 g.
> Price for 50mm tubular (shimano or campagnolo) is 400.00$. Weight is about 1459 g.
> Price for 50mm clincher (shimano or campagnolo) is 490.00$. Weight is about 1559 g.
> Price for 60mm tubular (shimano or campagnolo) is 420.00$. Weight is about 1559 g.
> Price for 60mm clincher (shimano or campagnolo) is 515.00$. Weight is about 1610 g.
> Price for 88mm tubular (shimano or campagnolo) is 460.00$. Weight is about 1680 g.
> Price for 88mm clincher (shimano or campagnolo) is 535.00$. Weight is about 1860 g.
> 
> If you make larger order, the better price would be available.
> 
> The cost of shipping to USA by ems is 70.00usd/carton, one pair in one carton. For ems, it need one week
> 
> You can pay with paypal (+ 7% commission) or Western Union or Bank Transfer or any way you like.
> 
> Usually, the sample delivery time is 15-30 days more or less. For every wheels, we supply skewers and brake pads for free, and we also offer 1 year guarantee for our wheels.
> 
> For now, the hubs (black, white or red) we are using are from Chosen (high quality) from Taiwan, and there 2 sealed bearings in the front and 4 bearings in the rear. the bearings are from japan.
> 
> The spokes we are using are aero flat spokes from cnspoke.
> 
> I have great interest in developing business with you, it will be my big pleasure if i have opportunities to be on service of you in the future. Have more questions, pls feel free to let me know.
> 
> Just to let you know, a lot of racers use our wheelset. So the quality is very high.
> 
> Look forward to your early reply.
> Thanks and best regards
> Yours
> Stefano


I am kicking the idea around of getting one of those wheelsets too.


----------



## luca.grigo

mjdwyer23 said:


> Do you work for them?


I think that he wanted to say that even if you buy a Cervelo, a Bianchi, or a Cannondale, or a famous brand they are all made in china


----------



## mjdwyer23

Same email that I got, I ordered a 60/88 clincher combo. I will thoroughly document my experience when the wheels come in.


----------



## Compu1980

mjdwyer23 said:


> Do you work for them?


No mjdwyer23, just check http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=113375
This is my idea: 95% of products that *WE* use are made in China  

I asked for some more chosen pics...
View attachment 203596


View attachment 203597


View attachment 203598


View attachment 203599


----------



## AvantDale

"Price for 20mm tubular (shimano or campagnolo) is 380.00$. Weight is about 1237 g.
Price for 20mm clincher (shimano or campagnolo) is 470.00$. Weight is about 1427 g.
Price for 38mm tubular (shimano or campagnolo) is 390.00$. Weight is about 1327 g.
Price for 38mm clincher (shimano or campagnolo) is 480.00$. Weight is about 1507 g.
Price for 50mm tubular (shimano or campagnolo) is 400.00$. Weight is about 1459 g.
Price for 50mm clincher (shimano or campagnolo) is 490.00$. Weight is about 1559 g.
Price for 60mm tubular (shimano or campagnolo) is 420.00$. Weight is about 1559 g.
Price for 60mm clincher (shimano or campagnolo) is 515.00$. Weight is about 1610 g.
Price for 88mm tubular (shimano or campagnolo) is 460.00$. Weight is about 1680 g.
Price for 88mm clincher (shimano or campagnolo) is 535.00$. Weight is about 1860 g."

These are for complete carbon wheel sets...or are they the bonded to alu wheels?

Lol...I might man up and get a set of the 38mm tubular.


----------



## mjdwyer23

Yeah. My clincher combo was $636 shipped, including paypal fee and $70 shipping. Since I ordered a clincher, my wait time is much longer, but I'm psyched to try them out. 



AvantDale said:


> "Price for 20mm tubular (shimano or campagnolo) is 380.00$. Weight is about 1237 g.
> Price for 20mm clincher (shimano or campagnolo) is 470.00$. Weight is about 1427 g.
> Price for 38mm tubular (shimano or campagnolo) is 390.00$. Weight is about 1327 g.
> Price for 38mm clincher (shimano or campagnolo) is 480.00$. Weight is about 1507 g.
> Price for 50mm tubular (shimano or campagnolo) is 400.00$. Weight is about 1459 g.
> Price for 50mm clincher (shimano or campagnolo) is 490.00$. Weight is about 1559 g.
> Price for 60mm tubular (shimano or campagnolo) is 420.00$. Weight is about 1559 g.
> Price for 60mm clincher (shimano or campagnolo) is 515.00$. Weight is about 1610 g.
> Price for 88mm tubular (shimano or campagnolo) is 460.00$. Weight is about 1680 g.
> Price for 88mm clincher (shimano or campagnolo) is 535.00$. Weight is about 1860 g."
> 
> These are for complete carbon wheel sets...or are they the bonded to alu wheels?
> 
> Lol...I might man up and get a set of the 38mm tubular.


----------



## luca.grigo

Looking for yishun in forums there are a lot of people that bought these wheels: here are some photos i found...
View attachment 203686


View attachment 203687


View attachment 203688


View attachment 203689


View attachment 203690


View attachment 203691


View attachment 203692


----------



## Compu1980

UPdate: Today I've ordered 50mm tubular


----------



## luca.grigo

Compu1980 said:


> UPdate: Today I've ordered 50mm tubular


 :thumbsup:


----------



## orange_julius

Luca, those are great looking wheels. But can you actually order individual sets? The website says minimum order is 5 sets.

Thanks.


----------



## mjdwyer23

orange_julius said:


> Luca, those are great looking wheels. But can you actually order individual sets? The website says minimum order is 5 sets.
> 
> Thanks.


Just email them and say you want 1 pair, that's what I did.


----------



## luca.grigo

orange_julius said:


> Luca, those are great looking wheels. But can you actually order individual sets? The website says minimum order is 5 sets.
> 
> Thanks.


You can order one set


----------



## SBH1973

These wheels from Yishun look nice and are very reasonable, even with shipping and Paypal fees - $578 for a 38mm set, $580 for 50mm, total. He seems trustworthy (and we'll know more once some members get their wheels).

I wonder what the discount for an order of say 10 sets would be? Has anyone tried a group buy for something like this?


----------



## luca.grigo

SBH1973 said:


> These wheels from Yishun look nice and are very reasonable, even with shipping and Paypal fees - $578 for a 38mm set, $580 for 50mm, total. He seems trustworthy (and we'll know more once some members get their wheels).
> 
> I wonder what the discount for an order of say 10 sets would be? Has anyone tried a group buy for something like this?


I don't think there should be a huge saving  Anyway just ask...


----------



## SBH1973

luca.grigo said:


> I don't think there should be a huge saving  Anyway just ask...


I did ask him - was just thinking out loud - after I wrote that post. I'm not sure about the discount being insignificant. I was recently quoted $500 for a single carbon frameset and $380 for ten sets from a Chinese supplier, about 35% off.


----------



## penn_rider

SBH1973 said:


> I did ask him - was just thinking out loud - after I wrote that post. I'm not sure about the discount being insignificant. I was recently quoted $500 for a single carbon frameset and $380 for ten sets from a Chinese supplier, about 35% off.



380 a set? That's a great deal if you can get 10 people and ship to the various locations...


----------



## mjdwyer23

A group buy was done on Slowtwitch.com over the winter, check out that thread (edge wheels group buy) for info. IIRC the wheels took a very long time to arrive, but I suppose that's not bad for $500 a set.


----------



## SBH1973

penn_rider, I was talking about a frameset (frame + fork) for comparison. Stefano at Yishun just got back to me and said discounts were for resellers and shops only, but if I ordered three sets he might be able to give a small discount.


----------



## AvantDale

I'd may be interested in a set of 50mm clinchers if there was a group buy. :cornut:


----------



## skyliner1004

How durable are these generic 50mm carbon wheels? Good for nyc pavement training rides?


----------



## skibud2

Chances are that they make wheels for another manufacturer. We should try to find out who.


----------



## royd

Does anyone know if the Campy 11 speed cassette will fit on the Chosen hub?


----------



## mjdwyer23

You get to choose when you order.


----------



## mjdwyer23

skyliner1004 said:


> How durable are these generic 50mm carbon wheels? Good for nyc pavement training rides?


I'll let you know when I get mine and beat on them.


----------



## penn_rider

I am probably wrong,, but they do look like the Shimano set for one... I would imagine that these are supplied as several OEM hoops.... (maybe not the hubs or spokes)


----------



## skyliner1004

so the ones that everyone is interested in has the CHOSEN hubs + their generic spokes + generic carbon rims (that may or may not be supplied as OEM for other brands)?


----------



## luca.grigo

skibud2 said:


> Chances are that they make wheels for another manufacturer. We should try to find out who.


Once their seller told me that they sell to an important company, but he can't tell me more...

Anyway if you go to an italian forum, yishun now sells even white spokes

http://www.bdc-forum.it/showpost.php?p=2321613&postcount=490


----------



## alexb618

skibud2 said:


> Chances are that they make wheels for another manufacturer. We should try to find out who.


the rims are gigantex

used by ffwd, token, pro lite... and many others


----------



## mjdwyer23

alexb618 said:


> the rims are gigantex
> 
> used by ffwd, token, pro lite... and many others


Get yourself some stickers and you can have a wheel company too! 

"Litest Wait Evarrrr" in fancy script.


----------



## SBH1973

Just got this message from Stefano. 10-15%, or about $40-60, doesn't seem like enough to avoid the hassle of collecting money, making sure everyone's order is straight, etc. As it is, he can get a clincher set to you for under $600 (including shipping/paypal fee) and a tubular set for under $500. He's right - his prices are already pretty low. 



Hi Brandon,

38mm front clincher and 50mm rear clincher it's possible.
Cost is 490$

If the order is 10 set discount is around 10/15% (prices already are very low...) It's possible to ship to different addresses

Thanks a lot
Stefano


----------



## luca.grigo

alexb618 said:


> the rims are gigantex
> 
> used by ffwd, token, pro lite... and many others


My experience with this wheels are very positive. After 4000km (tubular 38mm) i can tell that are very light but at the same time very strong. I'm a light rider, but the road around my house are often in bad condition


----------



## SBH1973

@mjdwyer23 - Did Stefano just send you a Paypal invoice? Is he a verified Paypal member?

Thanks.


----------



## luca.grigo

SBH1973 said:


> @mjdwyer23 - Did Stefano just send you a Paypal invoice? Is he a verified Paypal member?
> 
> Thanks.


I paid Western Union.


----------



## skyliner1004

luca.grigo said:


> Looking for yishun in forums there are a lot of people that bought these wheels: here are some photos i found...
> View attachment 203686
> 
> 
> View attachment 203687
> 
> 
> View attachment 203688
> 
> 
> View attachment 203689
> 
> 
> View attachment 203690
> 
> 
> View attachment 203691
> 
> 
> View attachment 203692


Whats the depth of these wheels? If i do get a clincher set, i'd like them this deep. I know they will be heavier than the Dura Ace 7850 clincher wheelset (~1550g) http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=25969 , but is the carbon worth it? How is the ride of carbon deep dish wheels different than aluminum rims?


----------



## Myrkur

How about Miracle Trade?

I pulled the trigger on their 50mm carbon clinchers. Price was 607 $ including shipping to Finland and Paypal fees. Does anyone know if Miracle Trade is legit? They said that it takes 3 months to manufacture my wheels. Waiting will be frustrating if I can't be sure if they are real.


----------



## skyliner1004

Myrkur said:


> How about Miracle Trade?
> 
> *I pulled the trigger* on their 50mm carbon clinchers. Price was 607 $ including shipping to Finland and Paypal fees. Does anyone know if Miracle Trade is legit? They said that it takes 3 months to manufacture my wheels. Waiting will be frustrating if I can't be sure if they are real.


did you already place the order with them? if so, thats good, because usually people ask the questions before ordering.


----------



## luca.grigo

Myrkur said:


> How about Miracle Trade?
> 
> I pulled the trigger on their 50mm carbon clinchers. Price was 607 $ including shipping to Finland and Paypal fees. Does anyone know if Miracle Trade is legit? They said that it takes 3 months to manufacture my wheels. Waiting will be frustrating if I can't be sure if they are real.


Some people I know order from miracle trade. They have good wheels too, but they are always late in shpping and they use cheaper hubs and spokes than yishun


----------



## Myrkur

skyliner1004 said:


> did you already place the order with them? if so, thats good, because usually people ask the questions before ordering.


Well they seemed legit and service was helpful so I decided to give a try. However if I had found this topic earlier I might have chosen this yishun instead.


----------



## mjdwyer23

SBH1973 said:


> @mjdwyer23 - Did Stefano just send you a Paypal invoice? Is he a verified Paypal member?
> 
> Thanks.


He sent me an invoice via email, I sent him coin via paypal. I wasn't comfortable with WU or another wire transfer service.


----------



## MCF

Does anyone know any details of the hubs on these? Are they user serviceable, how many pawls, etc. etc.? Do you think 50mm clinchers would stand up to a 200lb rider for everyday riding? Currently riding Reynolds Assaults and have had no issues so far in about 3500 miles.


----------



## luca.grigo

MCF said:


> Does anyone know any details of the hubs on these? Are they user serviceable, how many pawls, etc. etc.? Do you think 50mm clinchers would stand up to a 200lb rider for everyday riding? Currently riding Reynolds Assaults and have had no issues so far in about 3500 miles.


http://www.chosen-hubs.com/pro.php?sid=4&tid=23&p_no=1
http://www.chosen-hubs.com/pro.php?sid=4&tid=24&p_no=9
They are used by brand wheels like 4ZA


----------



## luca.grigo

skyliner1004 said:


> Whats the depth of these wheels? If i do get a clincher set, i'd like them this deep. I know they will be heavier than the Dura Ace 7850 clincher wheelset (~1550g) http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=25969 , but is the carbon worth it? How is the ride of carbon deep dish wheels different than aluminum rims?


It's difficult to answer, i haven't tried the Dura Ace... I prefer carbon rims (I've tested already 3 different brand) becouse if the quality is high they are "stiff but confortable", this means reactivity.


----------



## MaddSkillz

Man, you all are brave!!! For those that ordered please keep this thread updated.

After all I hear about special treatment given to carbon clinchers because of delamination issues or something else, can someone attest to the braking power and durability of these wheels? Broken spokes or anything else like that?


----------



## Compu1980

MaddSkillz said:


> Man, you all are brave!!! For those that ordered please keep this thread updated.
> 
> After all I hear about special treatment given to carbon clinchers because of delamination issues or something else, can someone attest to the braking power and durability of these wheels? Broken spokes or anything else like that?


I have ordered my wheels 2 days ago - tubular 50mm. I'll update with my test and impression as soon as arrived. Till now i received prompt answer to all my request  
What I'm sure is that often we buy stickers and hype not products. This time I choose to buy only wheels


----------



## MaddSkillz

Compu1980 said:


> I have ordered my wheels 2 days ago - tubular 50mm. I'll update with my test and impression as soon as arrived. Till now i received prompt answer to all my request
> *What I'm sure is that often we buy stickers and hype not products. This time I choose to buy only wheels*



Oh, I believe that is 100% truth. Most everything is mass-produced anymore. Perception is reality.


----------



## SBH1973

Slap a sticker on these, make a nice Ebay ad, and you can raise the price by $200. These carbon wheelsets are all pretty much the same. All that's different, it seems, are the stickers, branding, and marketing.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120586354169&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## AvantDale

This is soooo tempting...lol...wheels for my car or wheels for my bike? :idea:


----------



## MCF

luca.grigo said:


> http://www.chosen-hubs.com/pro.php?sid=4&tid=23&p_no=1
> http://www.chosen-hubs.com/pro.php?sid=4&tid=24&p_no=9
> They are used by brand wheels like 4ZA


Thanks for the links, but none of my questions are answered on the website.


----------



## flying

Dang those are scary low prices.


----------



## MCF

Oh, I'm keeping this thread alive for some serious reviews after mileage is put on...if nothing else, these seem like a perfect back up set of wheels.


----------



## foofighter

hmm looks tempting carbon/alloy would be a good commuter set


----------



## luca.grigo

MCF said:


> Does anyone know any details of the hubs on these? Are they user serviceable, how many pawls, etc. etc.? Do you think 50mm clinchers would stand up to a 200lb rider for everyday riding? Currently riding Reynolds Assaults and have had no issues so far in about 3500 miles.


http://www.chosen-hubs.com/files_datas/2010 - Catalogue.pdf
In last pages they show you how to disassemble their products...

A friend of mine has 20mm tubular and his weight is 86kg (186lb) and use it in hilly courses...


----------



## luca.grigo

Compu1980 said:


> *What I'm sure is that often we buy stickers and hype not products. This time I choose to buy only wheels*


I agree 100%


----------



## mjdwyer23

I got notice from Stefano that my wheels shipped today. The tracking info hasn't been updated yet, I'll be anxiously checking over the next few days. Will keep updating as needed.


----------



## Rocket-Sauce

Wow, those prices look great. Can't wait to hear how they ride, quality etc.


----------



## SBH1973

Boyd Bikes sells a line of reasonably priced carbon wheels as well that, while about $250 more, shipped, are considerably lighter - 146 grams less (5.2 oz)) for the 38mm tubulars than Yishun's. They are handbuilt in the US using Taiwan rims/hubs in the US, come with warranty, and for $35 more you can get SwissStop Yellows, which are good on both aluminum and carbon for easy switching. I don't know - that all might be worth $250 more.

Update: I just got off the phone with Boyd at Boyd Bikes - there's a lot to be said for dealing with a US-based, very knowledgeable seller who will absolutely stand by his product. Boyd is certainly that.


----------



## mjdwyer23

I checked out Boyd's and was considering buying from them, but I decided to go the riskier route and order a set of wheels from the source. I fully appreciate that you get what you pay for when buying from a domestic retailer. 

That being said, my tracking info updated and the wheels are on their way.


----------



## Compu1980

mjdwyer23 said:


> I got notice from Stefano that my wheels shipped today. The tracking info hasn't been updated yet, I'll be anxiously checking over the next few days. Will keep updating as needed.


How many days have you waited before shipping? Usually for clincher is 30/35 days...


----------



## luca.grigo

Today I wrote to Stefano about Chosen hubs and he replied me:

"If you want we also have Novatec hubs. 

Alloy Novatec are:
http://www.novatec.com.tw/novatec/english/p_show.php?sid=45
http://www.novatec.com.tw/novatec/english/p_show.php?sid=44
and cost 10$ more than Chosen hubs (but in my opinion Chosen are better)

Carbon Novatec are:
http://www.novatec.com.tw/novatec/english/p_show.php?sid=40
http://www.novatec.com.tw/novatec/english/p_show.php?sid=41
and cost 100$ more than Chosen hubs (they are very good and light, but more expansive)

Choice is yours"

So they have a wide choice, even if I think that Chosen for the moment are the best buy


----------



## berndrea

what great looking wheels


----------



## mjdwyer23

Compu1980 said:


> How many days have you waited before shipping? Usually for clincher is 30/35 days...


10 days.


----------



## Compu1980

View attachment 204333


I've to decide quickly (before sunday) if I'll buy my tubulars with white spokes... My bike is red and white... Will be always dirty? Anyone has any experience with white spokes?


----------



## MCF

Just curious...for a couple extra hundred dollars wouldn't you all prefer getting the handbuilt Easton EC90 SL clinchers - the 2010's can be had on Ebay for as low as $1000. Full warranty, made by reputable company, no weight limit, etc. etc.


----------



## Cableguy

Several hundred more dollars (double the cost) is a lot of money, and I'm not sure I'd have more confidence in used wheels from Ebay


----------



## MCF

Cableguy said:


> Several hundred more dollars (double the cost) is a lot of money, and I'm not sure I'd have more confidence in used wheels from Ebay


Not used...brand new in box. These wheels from china are $650. $1000 is not double.


----------



## campLo

mmmm...I already have my china made cf bike. Now I think I'll finish it up with 50mm clincher cf wheels. Anyone have anything bad to say about yishunstefano?


----------



## Compu1980

MCF said:


> Just curious...for a couple extra hundred dollars wouldn't you all prefer getting the handbuilt Easton EC90 SL clinchers - the 2010's can be had on Ebay for as low as $1000. Full warranty, made by reputable company, no weight limit, etc. etc.


For me cycling is a hobby, a passion. But also I have a family and their hobby too.
Half the price makes a lot of difference and I'm sure that I'll be happy with this product. I contacted some people that have these wheels and all are very satisfied. They told me that this company is selling a lot in Europe and usually they sell to friends of people that already tested these wheels 
I repeat what I said before that often we buy stickers and hype not products. This time I've decide to buy only wheels.


----------



## mjdwyer23

MCF said:


> Not used...brand new in box. These wheels from china are $650. $1000 is not double.


also, eBay does not mean that you are buying the wheels from an approved retailer, and the warranty might be void anyway.


----------



## mjdwyer23

Also, EC90 clinchers are not the same type of wheel as a 60/88mm set. I can get a Sram S60/S80 combo (I know they are not carbon clinchers) for 1120 shipped to my door. I am taking a chance with these wheels to see how they work out.


----------



## luca.grigo

campLo said:


> mmmm...I already have my china made cf bike. Now I think I'll finish it up with 50mm clincher cf wheels. Anyone have anything bad to say about yishunstefano?


I bought my wheels after contacting yishun stefano. :thumbsup: 
Yes at the moment there are a lot of people that are buying china frame directly (and usually are happy), I think that you'll be happy with wheels too


----------



## MCF

Compu1980 said:


> For me cycling is a hobby, a passion. But also I have a family and their hobby too.
> Half the price makes a lot of difference and I'm sure that I'll be happy with this product. I contacted some people that have these wheels and all are very satisfied. They told me that this company is selling a lot in Europe and usually they sell to friends of people that already tested these wheels
> I repeat what I said before that often we buy stickers and hype not products. This time I've decide to buy only wheels.


I agree and I am very interested in a review by a rider around 200lbs that use these wheels as a daily set. My only concern is that you have no idea about the quality control on these wheels. I would feel much more comfortable with quality control of a company like Easton, Edge, Zipp, etc. etc. Not saying there are problems with the no name china brands, but I wonder how much medical bills will be if you get a bad wheel and it shatters or spokes fly apart on a 40mph descent. I am sure they will be more than a couple hundred dollars. Having a family may be another reason to go with a well proven quality monitored product.


----------



## Compu1980

MCF said:


> I agree and I am very interested in a review by a rider around 200lbs that use these wheels as a daily set. My only concern is that you have no idea about the quality control on these wheels. I would feel much more comfortable with quality control of a company like Easton, Edge, Zipp, etc. etc. Not saying there are problems with the no name china brands, *but I wonder how much medical bills will be if you get a bad wheel and it shatters or spokes fly apart on a 40mph descent*. I am sure they will be more than a couple hundred dollars. Having a family may be another reason to go with a well proven quality monitored product.


MCF it's my choice. You can decide to buy something else with sticker if you want to. I don't want to change your mind
I remember two years ago when people started to buy China frame; now I know a lot of people riding these bikes...

View attachment 204339


View attachment 204340


----------



## MCF

Compu1980 said:


> MCF it's my choice. You can decide to buy something else with sticker if you want to. I don't want to change your mind
> I remember two years ago when people started to buy China frame; now I know a lot of people riding these bikes...
> 
> View attachment 204339
> 
> 
> View attachment 204340


Yes, it is your choice and I am not trying to change you mind. Just pointing out pluses and minuses - weighing pros and cons. This 'paying for a sticker' is just BS though. That sticker means a company is willing to put its name on a product which means they have some liability - that hopefully means someone at the company took the time to examine the product before it gets to the public to make sure it is designed adquately for intended use and is safe.


----------



## Compu1980

MCF said:


> Yes, it is your choice and I am not trying to change you mind. Just pointing out pluses and minuses - weighing pros and cons. This 'paying for a sticker' is just BS though. That sticker means a company is willing to put its name on a product which means they have some liability - that hopefully means someone at the company took the time to examine the product before it gets to the public to make sure it is designed adquately for intended use and is safe.


I partially agree with you, but having traveled a lot for work and met a lot of people I realized that often some people use fear "to manipulate" your choices


----------



## campLo

luca.grigo said:


> I bought my wheels after contacting yishun stefano. :thumbsup:
> Yes at the moment there are a lot of people that are buying china frame directly (and usually are happy), I think that you'll be happy with wheels too


Im sure I will too  do you have any photos of your 38mm?


----------



## luca.grigo

campLo said:


> Im sure I will too  do you have any photos of your 38mm?


Now I'm at work.. I'll post later


----------



## campLo

Thanks! BTW what is your weight? I wouldnt mind saving some weight with the 38mm but would they be strong enough for daily riding? Im about 155 and was thinking of either the 50mm or 38mm in clincher.


----------



## luca.grigo

campLo said:


> Thanks! BTW what is your weight? I wouldnt mind saving some weight with the 38mm but would they be strong enough for daily riding? Im about 155 and was thinking of either the 50mm or 38mm in clincher.


I'm 140 lb anyway there shouldn't be limit for your weight 

A friend of mine has 20mm tubular and his weight is 186lb...


----------



## AvantDale

I sent them an email about a 38mm F and 50mm R. I'll see what they say.


----------



## SBH1973

MCF, you have a point that the brand name wheels command a higher price not just because of the sticker. The large brands like Easton do monitor quality, come with warranties, and need to pay for marketing, insurance, and a whole host of other overhead costs. Some also build their wheels up themselves using the parts sourced from Asia. The Easton 90SLs at $950 are not a bad deal by any means. But are they worth $450 more than very similar 38mm tubulars that can be had for just under $500 (not $650), including shipping, from Yishun and several others? But the fact is that the parts for the Eastons remain sourced from various Chinese and Taiwanese suppliers. Those suppliers use the same, or just slightly altered specs, to manufacture their own house brands. In other words, they play fast and lose with other brands' specs. They go through the same QCs that the brand names demand - why wouldn't they - especially since some of them from the same lots will end up with various brands' stickers on them. The chances of them coming apart at speed are probably no greater than lower-end brand-name carbon wheels (Easton SLs) or, really, any other carbon wheels for that matter.

Now, what you do get with Easton is a company you can call up and complain to if something goes wrong, a place you can send them back to for a quick tune up, and a warranty. You also get a company that you can, presumably, sue if there is a defect that causes serious injury. And, of course, you get a respectable name on your wheels that people recognize. That might be worth the $400-450 more you'll pay.

You might, though, consider Boyd Bikes wheelsets. Like Eastons, they are handbuilt in the US with parts carefully picked from different suppliers in Asia (Taiwan for the rims). Boyd sells them for a few hundred more than if you buy direct (750-850), but a few hundred less than just about any large brand like Easton. I've also noticed that his builds are quite a bit lighter. You get everything you'd get from an Easton for a lower price, because he's running a small operation without the overhead of a large brand. That, and he picks up the phone himself when you call. It's a good compromise, even if you will pay 30-40% more than if you buy direct from a factory or Chinese middleman.


----------



## campLo

What are the benefits of using two different rim sizes?


----------



## MCF

SBH1973 said:


> MCF, you have a point that the brand name wheels command a higher price not just because of the sticker. The large brands like Easton do monitor quality, come with warranties, and need to pay for marketing, insurance, and a whole host of other overhead costs. Some also build their wheels up themselves using the parts sourced from Asia. The Easton 90SLs at $950 are not a bad deal by any means. But are they worth $450 more than very similar 38mm tubulars that can be had for just under $500 (not $650), including shipping, from Yishun and several others? But the fact is that the parts for the Eastons remain sourced from various Chinese and Taiwanese suppliers. Those suppliers use the same, or just slightly altered specs, to manufacture their own house brands. In other words, they play fast and lose with other brands' specs. They go through the same QCs that the brand names demand - why wouldn't they - especially since some of them from the same lots will end up with various brands' stickers on them. The chances of them coming apart at speed are probably no greater than lower-end brand-name carbon wheels (Easton SLs) or, really, any other carbon wheels for that matter.
> 
> Now, what you do get with Easton is a company you can call up and complain to if something goes wrong, a place you can send them back to for a quick tune up, and a warranty. You also get a company that you can, presumably, sue if there is a defect that causes serious injury. And, of course, you get a respectable name on your wheels that people recognize. That might be worth the $400-450 more you'll pay.
> 
> You might, though, consider Boyd Bikes wheelsets. Like Eastons, they are handbuilt in the US with parts carefully picked from different suppliers in Asia (Taiwan for the rims). Boyd sells them for a few hundred more than if you buy direct (750-850), but a few hundred less than just about any large brand like Easton. I've also noticed that his builds are quite a bit lighter. You get everything you'd get from an Easton for a lower price, because he's running a small operation without the overhead of a large brand. That, and he picks up the phone himself when you call. It's a good compromise, even if you will pay 30-40% more than if you buy direct from a factory or Chinese middleman.


I have sent Boyd TWO emails and no response. What does that say? I would not expect responses from a big company, BUT Reynolds has responded to numerous emails I have sent over the last six months and the same individual responded to every question. Same experience with SRAM and DT Swiss. Doesn't seem like these private builders have their sh*t together (based on another post about a builder asking US how to run his business).


----------



## SBH1973

MCF said:


> I have sent Boyd TWO emails and no response. What does that say? I would not expect responses from a big company, BUT Reynolds has responded to numerous emails I have sent over the last six months and the same individual responded to every question. Same experience with SRAM and DT Swiss. Doesn't seem like these private builders have their sh*t together (based on another post about a builder asking US how to run his business).



Boyd got back to me within 24 hours. I also spoke with him for 10 minutes on the phone. Could it be that he went out of town for a day or two? Here is his long, detailed email to me:


Hey,

Thanks for the email and interest!

I offer a two year warranty against manufacturer's defects on all wheels. This will cover stuff like if the rims crack or if spokes pull through the rims, but does not cover crashing or normal wear and tear.

You can get some quality wheels direct from China, but I guarantee you they do not have the build quality of mine. In fact I have had friends who have bought wheels direct (JoyTech hubs, Pillar spokes, carbon rims) and the first thing they have to do is take them to a wheelbuilder to get them tensioned properly.

I have all parts come to me and then build up the wheels in the States with Sapim CX Ray spokes. The build quality is extremely high and the feel of the wheels reflect that. Also, if anything were to happen to you while riding the wheels, I carry very good product liability insurance, something that you don't get when buying direct from overseas.

I do also want to point out that I have been busy developing a higher quality carbon clincher rim. This will be on par with rims that you find from Easton and Reynolds. I have been testing out various wheels with this new rim for a month now and they ride very nice (and I have been sponsored by Reynolds, Cane Creek, Zipp, and Williams before). Of course, with the development of this new rim my costs have gone up and I am going to have to increase the retail price of my carbon clincher wheelsets (by about 150 dollars per wheelset). I am going to run a special through around July 21 where the current pricing will stay in place even though customers will receive the new and improved rim. This should make your decision very easy in terms of buying direct vs. a set of my wheels.

That's what I had typed so far when I talked to you on the phone. With the tubular wheels I am keeping the same rims, spokes, and hubs and so I am not planning on raising the prices anytime soon. I have all tubular models in stock and ready to be built up so it's something that can be delivered very quickly upon your order.

Thanks again and if you have any other questions feel free to call. I appreciate you doing all your research and still recognizing the hard work that I have put into making a great wheelset that people can afford.

Boyd Johnson


----------



## penn_rider

Boyd is top notch,,,

He also responded to me pretty quick, and considering that he also races on a schedule I am even more inclined to cut him slack for a day or two in the communication dept...


----------



## Cableguy

SBH1973 thanks for sharing your email, very interesting info regarding Boyd's new clincher rim.


----------



## Cableguy

> What are the benefits of using two different rim sizes?


In major winds the front wheel becomes even harder to control than the rear wheel simply because you're having to turn it through the wind. Using a rim that isn't quite as deep on the front wheel can be helpful in windy conditions. Conversely, you can get away with a deeper rim in the back. 

This is the main reason you almost never see a disc wheel in the front.


----------



## Compu1980

Compu1980 said:


> View attachment 204333
> 
> 
> I've to decide quickly (before sunday) if I'll buy my tubulars with white spokes... My bike is red and white... Will be always dirty? Anyone has any experience with white spokes?


Any reply?


----------



## mjdwyer23

I've used white spokes in the past on my Spinergy wheels. They would get some grime on them but are easily wiped off.


----------



## Puke N Hurl

I am all about taking risks, some wise and some not so wise, but as I read this I cannot help but think that the vast majority of you folks are taking unnecessary risks in order to save a couple hundred bucks.

MCF has som very valid points and, in my opinion, they should be considered.
1. Where are you gonna go to get replacement parts for your hubs when they need them (which they will)?
2. What kind of engineering went into these wheels? I am not talking about the lacing pattern or hub internals but the temp gradient of the resin that is used in the composite? Sure, maybe not a problem if you live somewhere cool or flat or both but if you live in the mountains in a warm state (CA, AZ, NV are a few that come to mind), just how confident are _you_ gonna feel rippin your favorite descent? A flat tire at 50+kph going down a twisting 10% slope is a damn scary event.
3. If a rim fails, what ya gonna do?

Sure, a TON of companies source their products from overseas. Some have great luck and others do not. The ones that have good luck have spent a considerable amount of time and effort evaluating their suppliers for their manufacturing processes, inline quality control processes, engineering capabilities (if the purchasing company does not perform this in house already), materials used and assembly methods. The ones that don't have such great luck sometimes don't put the effort forth. I am only talking about the rim here, never mind what goes into the manufacture of a hub (or even a spoke).

All of the above is my opinion, take it for what you will. It's your decision and your neck. Me? I am gonna stick to reputable brands that I know have put the effort into making an entirely high quality product.

White spokes DO get dirty and WILL stay that way if you put any reasonable amount of time on the bike. That is a fact. 

Have a good one, all and enjoy the long weekend!


----------



## AvantDale

They got back to me and said that it would take 30 days for clinchers. Lol...not sure I want to pay upfront and wait 30 days...but I guess that the trade off.


----------



## MCF

Looking forward to the day someone posts on this thread about how their Chinese made wheel fails and they busted this and that.....If you get some of these wheels, you should get some custom made stickers made to hold the together when they start coming apart - just like the big boy manufacturers do - why do you think you pay so much for those stickers like Zipp, Edge, Easton, Reynolds, etc. etc....they hold the carbon together and the China made ones don't have stickers...hehehehehe...HTH!!


----------



## SBH1973

MCF, you're looking forward to the day when someone's wheels breaks, and maybe leads to an injury? Really nice.

Look, you know that the brand names cost more for all the reasons that have been discussed. But are they really much higher quality. Probably not, especially since many big names in cycling do source their parts from these same factories. To assume that since they're from China they're somehow of less quality is to show a certain ignorance about how the modern global economy works. To hope that someone's wheels fail and they hurt themselves, well, that speaks volumes. 

No one here is telling anyone else to buy anything. No one is saying that these wheels are better. But the chances are quite good that they're very close in quality, but cost much less because they are not brand names (which cost more for legitimate reasons).


----------



## AvantDale

Lol...don't Easton and Reynolds source their parts from China? My Easton EC90 bars and post say "made in China".


----------



## SBH1973

Lots of big brands source their parts from China and Taiwan. And the factories that manufacture them produce house brands and generics with essentially the same specs.

Here's an interesting (and long) thread on WeightWeenies about c.1000 gram wheelsets made from generic Chinese rims. The guys building them seem to love them.

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=62998&hilit=china+carbon+wheelset


----------



## mjdwyer23

MCF said:


> Looking forward to the day someone posts on this thread about how their Chinese made wheel fails and they busted this and that.....If you get some of these wheels, you should get some custom made stickers made to hold the together when they start coming apart - just like the big boy manufacturers do - why do you think you pay so much for those stickers like Zipp, Edge, Easton, Reynolds, etc. etc....they hold the carbon together and the China made ones don't have stickers...hehehehehe...HTH!!


Please start your own thread for ignorant garbage.


----------



## mjdwyer23

BTW, this thread is meant to contain information for people who have assumed the risk of purchasing these wheelsets. We all know the repercussions of an equipment failure. Let's try and keep this thread relevant.


----------



## AvantDale

SBH1973 said:


> Lots of big brands source their parts from China and Taiwan. And the factories that manufacture them produce house brands and generics with essentially the same specs.
> 
> Here's an interesting (and long) thread on WeightWeenies about c.1000 gram wheelsets made from generic Chinese rims. The guys building them seem to love them.
> 
> http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=62998&hilit=china+carbon+wheelset


I saw that thread...he spent around 700usd to build it up...

China pumps out more carbon made stuff than any other country. 

Its assumed that skilled labor does not exist outside the United States.


----------



## mrbubbles

Anyone know you have to use carbon specific brake pads or will regular pads do?


----------



## luca.grigo

mrbubbles said:


> Anyone know you have to use carbon specific brake pads or will regular pads do?


Carbon wheels need specific pads. Yishun gave me for free carbon pads that are good, but than i used Swiss top yellow and Corima red that are perfect


----------



## mjdwyer23

Just got an update on my shipping, my 60/88 clinchers are in the US! If they get here this week, I will be able to thrash on them on a century this weekend.


----------



## campLo

be sure to post pics!


----------



## mjdwyer23

Will do, I am very excited. I will probably start a new thread.


----------



## AvantDale

I was thinking about ordering 4 sets. Would anybody be interested in the other 3? :ihih:  

Shipping in the US should be about 40?


----------



## slabber

Anyone have experience with any of the 26" clinchers for mountain bikes? Doesn't seem to be much action on mtbr.com - folks less into this type of thing there I think. 

If anyone has any experience or insight into disc ready carbon mtb wheels, I'd be interested to hear it.

thanks.


----------



## AvantDale

I'm about to order a pair of the tubular 38mm front and 50mm rear.

I've always wanted to try tubular...this is the perfect chance.


----------



## alexb618

i just had a set of the 88mm tubular rims arrive, they appear very nicely made


----------



## skyliner1004

how much is it for a pair of 50mm clinchers shipped to the US?


----------



## Compu1980

skyliner1004 said:


> how much is it for a pair of 50mm clinchers shipped to the US?


I've sent an email to Yishun Stefano to have prices anyway in the first page you can find it even sometime there is some discount...


----------



## mjdwyer23

My wheels have been processed at my local sort facility, they should be here this week!


----------



## MTBAlex

Wow. Keep us posted! I am interested as well. The prices seems too good to be true.

I dont race, but I was wondering what you guys would suggest for wheels. Is the 50mm too much? or should i get 38mm?


----------



## mjdwyer23

What do you weigh, and how good are your bike handling skills? I am 155 lbs and have used all sorts of setups -- 808s, 404s, 606s, 303s, clinchers, tubulars. I rarely have a problem with crosswinds, even with the 808s. If you know that it is going to be windy, and if you know how your bike is going to react, you can steer for it when it happens. My favorite combo is the 606, which is most similar in depth to what I ordered from Yishun.


----------



## AvantDale

I look forward to seeing your wheels. :thumbsup:


----------



## mjdwyer23

Shoulda stayed home today, the wheels are spending the night in the post office. I'm going to pick them up tomorrow and post up accordingly.


----------



## skyliner1004

mjdwyer23 said:


> Shoulda stayed home today, the wheels are spending the night in the post office. I'm going to pick them up tomorrow and post up accordingly.


So what are the complete specs on yours?
Rims:
Spokes:
Nipples:
Hubs:
Skewers:
Weight (when you get it w/o skewers):


----------



## mjdwyer23

I'm going to put up a new thread when I get them. I will swing by the post office in the morning and post some pics at my desk. I got all black 50/88 clinchers in 3k gloss finish. I'll throw them on my park scale when I get home tomorrow and post up. I have a century coming up sunday, perfect timing!


----------



## venga venga venga

Ok, so i bought a set of 58mm wheels from an ebayer who sources them from china. apparently the manufacturer is powerway. wheelset looked great. i had to true it up a bit but was rather easy. advertised weight was 1610 grams but actuall cam in at 1470 g... woot woot!

first few days were great. my commute is rolling terrain with a steep downhill at the end. the wheels stop very well albeit with a very loud howl. i figured it was good to go to bring it up to the mountains. first hill, 30 minutes up with a 6 minute decent. worked great. long sweeping turns so braking was not too hard. second hill was 40 minutes up with a 10 minute descent. this descent is much more technical with lots of braking. 2/3rds of the way down i noticed a pronounced thump thump. i stoped to check the wheels. front was fine but the rear rim track had melted and formed a bulge and the brake track was deformed. eek! i let the wheels cool off, let out some tire pressure, opened up the quick release, loosened up the cable stop and made it back home.

i must admit, i did NOT use the supplied brake blocks (some green generic blocks for shimano brake shoes). my ZGravity brakes take campy blocks so i decided to use the swisstop yellow carbon pads that i already had installed. not sure if this was a huge difference.

i have another set of all carbon wheels.... williams 38. the williams is of much more durable design...it has a much thicker braking track. it has never let me down.

this post was not intended to cast a blanket over ALL chinese carbon wheels, just for informational purposes. i had high hopes for these wheels as they were quite light. i understand that even EDGE Composites have trouble with melting wheels too. my buddy has had melting problems with his reynolds...so much so he sold them once he got a warranty replacement.

anyhow, i'll probably get a rear 85mm rim to lace up with the hub and use it for TT only.

i'll send pics once i get home tonight.


----------



## mjdwyer23

Thanks for the post -- if you get some pics post them up! Tubular or clincher?


----------



## Tommy1977

A friend of mine from Italy bought 2 months ago a pair of 38mm tubular wheels from yishun. He is very happy at the moment. I'm interested too.
He said there are a lot of people buying from this company. He gave me links to a spanish and a italian forum... 
Any direct experience?


----------



## MCJ

*Cyclocross*

Stephano has been great to answer some questions on his wheels but could not 100% endorse them for cyclocross use. I was hoping he could build up a set with 28/28 spokes but he could only do it for 10 set minimum. Any thoughts on cyclocross use for the 38 mm tubular wheelset with 20/24 spokes? The price is too good not to try!


----------



## Dutch77

Tommy1977 said:


> A friend of mine from Italy bought 2 months ago a pair of 38mm tubular wheels from yishun. He is very happy at the moment. I'm interested too.
> He said there are a lot of people buying from this company. He gave me links to a spanish and a italian forum...
> Any direct experience?


Do you have the link to the spanish forum? I'd be interested in reading it...


----------



## mjdwyer23

I got my wheels. I had ordered a 60mm front and 88mm rear carbon clincher for Shimano with black hubs and nipples from Yishun. I sent payment on June 18th, and they were out for delivery yesterday July 6th but I wasn't home. The box was a little banged up, but the wheels look nice. I will be putting up my own thread to update as I get miles on them.


----------



## fazzman

Thats what im afraid of. Im in florida so no long fast descents for me. 



venga venga venga said:


> Ok, so i bought a set of 58mm wheels from an ebayer who sources them from china. apparently the manufacturer is powerway. wheelset looked great. i had to true it up a bit but was rather easy. advertised weight was 1610 grams but actuall cam in at 1470 g... woot woot!
> 
> first few days were great. my commute is rolling terrain with a steep downhill at the end. the wheels stop very well albeit with a very loud howl. i figured it was good to go to bring it up to the mountains. first hill, 30 minutes up with a 6 minute decent. worked great. long sweeping turns so braking was not too hard. second hill was 40 minutes up with a 10 minute descent. this descent is much more technical with lots of braking. 2/3rds of the way down i noticed a pronounced thump thump. i stoped to check the wheels. front was fine but the rear rim track had melted and formed a bulge and the brake track was deformed. eek! i let the wheels cool off, let out some tire pressure, opened up the quick release, loosened up the cable stop and made it back home.
> 
> i must admit, i did NOT use the supplied brake blocks (some green generic blocks for shimano brake shoes). my ZGravity brakes take campy blocks so i decided to use the swisstop yellow carbon pads that i already had installed. not sure if this was a huge difference.
> 
> i have another set of all carbon wheels.... williams 38. the williams is of much more durable design...it has a much thicker braking track. it has never let me down.
> 
> this post was not intended to cast a blanket over ALL chinese carbon wheels, just for informational purposes. i had high hopes for these wheels as they were quite light. i understand that even EDGE Composites have trouble with melting wheels too. my buddy has had melting problems with his reynolds...so much so he sold them once he got a warranty replacement.
> 
> anyhow, i'll probably get a rear 85mm rim to lace up with the hub and use it for TT only.
> 
> i'll send pics once i get home tonight.


----------



## lawrence

Do you choose the depth of the carbon wheels based upon y our weight? I weight 210 lbs and I like strong wheels. If so, what depth should I choose?


----------



## skyliner1004

mjdwyer23 said:


> I got my wheels. I had ordered a 60mm front and 88mm rear carbon clincher for Shimano with black hubs and nipples from Yishun. I sent payment on June 18th, and they were out for delivery yesterday July 6th but I wasn't home. The box was a little banged up, but the wheels look nice. I will be putting up my own thread to update as I get miles on them.


good stuff man, please link me to your new thread with a review and details about your new wheels. How do they compare to your other carbon clinchers? And lastly, what was inside your wheelbox that damaged the cardboard box? Did it damage your wheels/parts at all?


----------



## TimV

Do these suppliers sell the rims separately, or do you have to buy a complete wheelset?


----------



## alexb618

you can buy the rims separately through certain suppliers.

dont expect to have an in depth Q&A with them though, the reason they are so cheap is because they dont hold your hand through the whole process. they just supply the rims, its up to you to research them and decide if you want/need them.


----------



## mjdwyer23

skyliner1004 said:


> good stuff man, please link me to your new thread with a review and details about your new wheels. How do they compare to your other carbon clinchers? And lastly, what was inside your wheelbox that damaged the cardboard box? Did it damage your wheels/parts at all?


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=218040

I haven't owned other carbon clinchers, but I've used clinchers that are carbon. Quality is good out of the box, I suppose it probably got bumped into somewhere between China and here. Front weighs 750g, Rear 950g. They look sick on the bike, i'll take some pics tomorrow.


----------



## Nimitz

interesting thread...wanting to hear more first hand experience with these wheels

Chad


----------



## berndrea

mjdwyer23 how much did you pay for those?


----------



## PLAYONIT

I didn't get a set of built up wheels from China but did get a set of 50mm rims and did my very first wheel build. Came out well but, only some miles on them will tell me if I was successful or not. waiting on my tires to get here and we will see........


----------



## Dutch77

Nice picture PLAYONIT, beats the boring garage door imho


----------



## venga venga venga

mjdwyer23 said:


> Thanks for the post -- if you get some pics post them up! Tubular or clincher?


finally took some pics.

clincher 58mm

i would not hesitate using they wheels on rolling terrain, crits, TT's, really anywhere where there isn't sustained hard braking.


----------



## MercuryMan76

You mentioned you used your Swiss Stop Yellows that were already installed in your ZGravity brakes...were you using a wheelset with aluminum braking surface prior to switching to the carbon wheelset? If so, did you file down the brake pads before using them?



venga venga venga said:


> finally took some pics.
> 
> clincher 58mm
> 
> i would not hesitate using they wheels on rolling terrain, crits, TT's, really anywhere where there isn't sustained hard braking.


----------



## venga venga venga

MercuryMan76 said:


> You mentioned you used your Swiss Stop Yellows that were already installed in your ZGravity brakes...were you using a wheelset with aluminum braking surface prior to switching to the carbon wheelset? If so, did you file down the brake pads before using them?


my other wheel set is a full carbon williams 38 clincher so no, i haven't used them on aluminum rims. i did, however file down the glaze that was on them.

one thing the williams had and the china wheels did not was a coating on the brake track which made them a little slick after some use. the china wheels were very grabby. i am thinking if they were super smooth then maybe they wouldn't generate excessive heat.


----------



## mjdwyer23

Bummer on your luck, dude! I will stick with my Al wheels for mountain rides. I took my first ride today (updated my thread) and like the wheels a lot so far.


----------



## AvantDale

Holy ****!

That looks badass!!


----------



## venga venga venga

AvantDale said:


> Holy ****!
> 
> That looks badass!!


+1 ... except for the rear blinkie 

(i use bar end blinkers)


----------



## mjdwyer23

hahaha all good, Planet Bike Superblink is REALLY bright!


----------



## alexb618

except it is pointing to the ground for some reason!


----------



## mjdwyer23

Good point, must have bumped it with my work stand.


----------



## PLAYONIT

Got my tires took a short ride,,, so far so good. Will do a long ride tomorrow.. keeping my fingers crossed. First build China rims


----------



## foofighter

mjdwyer23 said:


> Bummer on your luck, dude! I will stick with my Al wheels for mountain rides. I took my first ride today (updated my thread) and like the wheels a lot so far.


what frame are you rocking there?


----------



## athletic91

Looks like a pedalforce rs2


----------



## mjdwyer23

Yep, PF RS2.


----------



## Dutch77

mjdwyer23 said:


> Yep, PF RS2.


Love the curves on that frame, how do you like it?


----------



## MCF

Custom builders must be rolling over in their....workshops!


----------



## mjdwyer23

I like the RS2 more than the S-Works Tarmac SL2 that I sold to build it. It is extremely stiff but has a slightly longer wheelbase and is more stable. The geometry fits me very well. I liked my SL2 a lot, but I'm glad that I decided to build this bike up.


----------



## luca.grigo

Stefano send me today some pics becouse perhaps I'm going to change my frame with their new one... and there are also yishun wheels...

View attachment 205440


Anyway perhaps this frame it's too stiff for me  don't know..


----------



## mjdwyer23

What do you mean by too stiff for you? If it fits properly it should be comfortable.


----------



## luca.grigo

It's for the ISP seatpost... never tried one.. even the price is very interesting for my wallet


----------



## krisdrum

venga venga venga said:


> finally took some pics.
> 
> clincher 58mm
> 
> i would not hesitate using they wheels on rolling terrain, crits, TT's, really anywhere where there isn't sustained hard braking.


What is the deal with Pic #3? Optical illusion or are your rims as wavy as the ocean they traveled across to get her?


----------



## Tommy1977

mjdwyer23 said:


> Bummer on your luck, dude! I will stick with my Al wheels for mountain rides. I took my first ride today (updated my thread) and like the wheels a lot so far.


Nice bike! With more decals you could sell for double the price


----------



## mjdwyer23

krisdrum said:


> What is the deal with Pic #3? Optical illusion or are your rims as wavy as the ocean they traveled across to get her?


He was posting that his wheels bulged after a day of long technical descending, that is the damage.


----------



## luca.grigo

mjdwyer23 said:


> He was posting that his wheels bulged after a day of long technical descending, that is the damage.


But his wheels is Brand? or Yishun?


----------



## venga venga venga

luca.grigo said:


> But his wheels is Brand? or Yishun?


i was told the brand is Powerway.


----------



## venga venga venga

mjdwyer23 said:


> He was posting that his wheels bulged after a day of long technical descending, that is the damage.


yes they buldged after descending but i was descending for about 6~7 minutes.


----------



## slabber

I'm considering a set of wheels from Yishun - but 26" mountain, not road. And disc only - so no braking surface to damage with rim brakes etc. 

Should avoid the issue that *venga venga venga* has shown.

From the pics, it looks like the rim is actually delaminating within the sidewall itself?










Have you talked to Yishun about it? They are supposed to offer a 1 year warranty on their rims/wheels...


----------



## slabber

venga venga venga said:


> finally took some pics.
> 
> clincher 58mm
> 
> i would not hesitate using they wheels on rolling terrain, crits, TT's, really anywhere where there isn't sustained hard braking.


I was mistaken thinking you bought from Yishun - reread your post and realized you purchased from eBay... Who did you buy from and have you been in touch since you've encountered this issue? Results/response?


----------



## luca.grigo

slabber said:


> I'm considering a set of wheels from Yishun - but 26" mountain, not road. And disc only - so no braking surface to damage with rim brakes etc.
> 
> Should avoid the issue that *venga venga venga* has shown.
> 
> From the pics, it looks like the rim is actually delaminating within the sidewall itself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you talked to Yishun about it? They are supposed to offer a 1 year warranty on their rims/wheels...


I'm sure this is not yishun wheels...


----------



## fritzzz

Boy oh boy this makes for interesting reading, need to do some more research on these as they look seriously worth considering!


----------



## AvantDale

I'm gonna grow a pair and order up the tubular ones...then order some Conti Sprinters from PBK.


----------



## mjdwyer23

Nice dude.


----------



## venga venga venga

slabber said:


> I was mistaken thinking you bought from Yishun - reread your post and realized you purchased from eBay... Who did you buy from and have you been in touch since you've encountered this issue? Results/response?


race_fan08. he's been proactive at getting me a replacement. very good ebayer.


----------



## venga venga venga

luca.grigo said:


> I'm sure this is not yishun wheels...


have you used the yishun clinchers in the same type terrain i was describing? hard braking technical descending?

even high quality rims like edge composites, reynolds have melted. you think yishun has a technological advantage? hmmmmm


----------



## mjdwyer23

I almost bought from racefan08 but it would only have been a hundred or so less than srams.


----------



## venga venga venga

mjdwyer23 said:


> I almost bought from racefan08 but it would only have been a hundred or so less than srams.


ya, he's put in a little "pad" with his prices. not bad though. i probably wouldn't have bought from his if i had stumbled on this thread first.


----------



## slabber

Good to hear you're being taken care of.


----------



## mjdwyer23

I rode a fast, flat century today, the wheels felt awesome. Rough roads and several sets of tracks, and the wheels handled them all with no problem. I can't wait to put more miles on!


----------



## slabber

Ok - I've posted over at mtbr but no replies... I'm contemplating a set of 26" carbon clinchers for the mountain bike:

I have a quote from Mo at Yishun for a 24H F and 28H rear wheelset, built with 23mm tall carbon rims, Chosen hubs (supplies Stan's I believe), and Mac Aero494 spokes - 1150g, for US$490 before shipping, $60 for shipping to me in Ontario making it US$550 shipped. Includes skewers. 

They'll warranty the rims for a year but obviously, it's not like rolling down to the LBS to get a replacement. 

Wheels would be primary wheelset for my wife who is 120lbs and as a racing wheelset for me, 155lbs. 

Has anyone tried any of the chinese carbon wheel offerings in 26"?


----------



## luca.grigo

slabber said:


> Ok - I've posted over at mtbr but no replies... I'm contemplating a set of 26" carbon clinchers for the mountain bike:
> 
> I have a quote from Mo at Yishun for a 24H F and 28H rear wheelset, built with 23mm tall carbon rims, Chosen hubs (supplies Stan's I believe), and Mac Aero494 spokes - 1150g, for US$490 before shipping, $60 for shipping to me in Ontario making it US$550 shipped. Includes skewers.
> 
> They'll warranty the rims for a year but obviously, it's not like rolling down to the LBS to get a replacement.
> 
> Wheels would be primary wheelset for my wife who is 120lbs and as a racing wheelset for me, 155lbs.
> 
> Has anyone tried any of the chinese carbon wheel offerings in 26"?


[OT] Some weeks ago I asked info for those wheels to yishun Stefano. Of course he said that they are working great, but he added that they are "testing" for 26". Ask [email protected] about news if you want...


----------



## slabber

Thanks Luca - I've requested more info from Mo. They work together so will see what he has to say.

On another note, sounds like Yishun is no longer accepting PayPal? Has anyone else been told this?

Wondering if they have had issues with PayPal, eg claims?


----------



## luca.grigo

slabber said:


> Thanks Luca - I've requested more info from Mo. They work together so will see what he has to say.
> 
> On another note, sounds like Yishun is no longer accepting PayPal? Has anyone else been told this?
> 
> Wondering if they have had issues with PayPal, eg claims?


What I know is that they are receving too many paypal payment and so they prefer to be paid with WU or Bank transfer. Usually in this way it's cheaper for us


----------



## mjdwyer23

I paid 6/18 via paypal.


----------



## Dutch77

luca.grigo said:


> What I know is that they are receving too many paypal payment and so they prefer to be paid with WU or Bank transfer. Usually in this way it's cheaper for us


Cheaper for _*us*_? Do you work for them?

There's no buyer protection with a bank transfer. Once your money is gone it's gone. Paypal offers the security of being able to open a dispute.


----------



## mjdwyer23

I would NOT buy anything using a wire transfer. Using paypal gives you one layer of protection, and using your credit card through paypal gives you another layer of protection. That is the only way to fly.


----------



## luca.grigo

Dutch77 said:


> Cheaper for _*us*_? Do you work for them?
> 
> There's no buyer protection with a bank transfer. Once your money is gone it's gone. Paypal offers the security of being able to open a dispute.


Cheaper for *us* buyers-customers-clients as you want.
Imho if you buy from unknown company this is true.


----------



## campLo

Thats too bad they dont take paypal anymore. I am sure they will lose out on some customers. I know I would prefer paypal over wire transfer.

Any other sellers out there besides yishun?


----------



## SBH1973

Check out these wheels - 45mm tubulars, made in Taiwan, that went for $450 (405 + 45 shipping) on Ebay (shipped, paypal, etc) yesterday:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270602926282#ht_2925wt_1367

Seller is responsive, takes Paypal, you can leave him feedback, etc. He's got another pair up already, and says he'll have 45mm clinchers soon. These look pretty nice, and 45mm might be just the right rim depth for a lot of folks. Overall weight looks good.

You can also "Buy It Now" for $580, shipped, or make him an offer. Since he sold the last two pairs for $420 and $405 + $45 shipping, I'll bet he'd take $460-470, shipped, for this set.


----------



## slabber

SBH1973 said:


> Check out these wheels - 45mm tubulars, made in Taiwan, that went for $450 (405 + 45 shipping) on Ebay (shipped, paypal, etc) yesterday:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270602926282#ht_2925wt_1367
> 
> Seller is responsive, takes Paypal, you can leave him feedback, etc. He's got another pair up already, and says he'll have 45mm clinchers soon. These look pretty nice, and 45mm might be just the right rim depth for a lot of folks. Overall weight looks good.
> 
> You can also "Buy It Now" for $580, shipped, or make him an offer. Since he sold the last two pairs for $420 and $405 + $45 shipping, I'll bet he'd take $460-470, shipped, for this set.


I've ordered parts from *lan28033* recently - they're still in transit though. Looks to have good feedback.

Buyer protection, such as that offered by PayPal, is in general for those vendors you're less than sure about. From what I can tell, everyone has had good results ordering from Yishun.

I would like the added protection that comes from purchasing products on my Visa though, that's what I use in PayPal. I will miss that level of protection...


----------



## SBH1973

I'm sure I could put $550 cash in the mail and Stefano would deliver. He's totally legit.

ian28033, though, may have the better deal and easier payment setup.


----------



## Bluffplace

I just got a quote from Yishun. 38mm tubular wheels, skewers and brake pads for $390 plus $70 for shipping.

My only concern is quality of the hubs. Anyone know the quality of the hubs?


----------



## campLo

read the first couple pages


----------



## ghostryder

MCF said:


> Looking forward to the day someone posts on this thread about how their Chinese made wheel fails and they busted this and that.....If you get some of these wheels, you should get some custom made stickers made to hold the together when they start coming apart - just like the big boy manufacturers do - why do you think you pay so much for those stickers like Zipp, Edge, Easton, Reynolds, etc. etc....they hold the carbon together and the China made ones don't have stickers...hehehehehe...HTH!!



I have to agree. And this is not a garbage statement. How about the tainted milk from china. How about the chinese dry wall. Ofcourse there are many more, and I know some of the wheelsets might be nice, but is everyone comfortable riding at 40 or 50 mph downhill on these untested wheels. I decided to buy the eastons after many favorable reviews. 

Please keep us posted on all the positve and negatives.


----------



## fritzzz

They used to charge more for payign via PayPal to cover fees so it seems strange to not offer that to people for peace of mind. If it was costing Yishun money that's a different story. I guess via PayPal is a bit more traceable from an income point of view?!


----------



## slabber

ghostryder said:


> I have to agree. And this is not a garbage statement. How about the tainted milk from china. How about the chinese dry wall. Ofcourse there are many more, and I know some of the wheelsets might be nice, but is everyone comfortable riding at 40 or 50 mph downhill on these untested wheels. I decided to buy the eastons after many favorable reviews.
> 
> Please keep us posted on all the positve and negatives.


I have a buddy who has had two of his Zipp 303's crack on him and he's not particularly hard on wheels... everything breaks, including brand name gear.

Check out bustedcarbon.com


----------



## slabber

fritzzz said:


> They used to charge more for payign via PayPal to cover fees so it seems strange to not offer that to people for peace of mind. If it was costing Yishun money that's a different story. I guess via PayPal is a bit more traceable from an income point of view?!


Mo at Yishun said they face challenges getting money from PayPal sometimes. Bank transfers means they get the funds right away.

I'm fine doing T/T bank transfer - looks like it should only cost me $10 too which is cheaper than the paypal surcharge would have been.


----------



## skyliner1004

ghostryder said:


> I have to agree. And this is not a garbage statement. How about the tainted milk from china. How about the chinese dry wall. Ofcourse there are many more, and I know some of the wheelsets might be nice, but is everyone comfortable riding at 40 or 50 mph downhill on these untested wheels. I decided to buy the eastons after many favorable reviews.
> 
> Please keep us posted on all the positve and negatives.


it is a garbage statement. How many products in your household are made in China? Do you allow your family to touch them? i bet more than 90% of your household/your possesions are made in China, yet you're happy with them (rationality says you're happy because if you weren't happy with the product, you wouldn't have purchased it). 

More good stuff comes out of China than you think. Just the bad singularities get blown out of proportion by the media.


----------



## mjdwyer23

If these guys want to start an ignorant garbage thread, they can. Let's keep this one on track.


----------



## athletic91

I have the 50mm tubular with the novatec alloy hubs.

Problem is its uses straight pull spokes

I broke a rear ds spoke and have trouble looking for the spokes.

Kelvin told me shipping for spoke is 30 usd and im pissed


----------



## lawrence

*Order spoke from LBS*

For that kind of money, I'd order a box of spokes from my LBS. I did this for another bike and told him if give me his price for the box of spokes, I'd take half of them and give him the other half and it worked. He got a 1/2 box of spokes for free. Unfortunately, I tried this at other LBS and they didn't like the deal and they said full price or nothing. So they got nothing, no money, no free spokes, for some reason they thought this was a better deal. I don't understand these business people, it wouldn't have cost them any money and they would have gotten half box of spokes for free. For some reason they thought a better deal was to walk away with nothing, not even spokes. Stupid stupid stupid people.


----------



## luca.grigo

athletic91 said:


> I have the 50mm tubular with the novatec alloy hubs.
> 
> Problem is its uses straight pull spokes
> 
> I broke a rear ds spoke and have trouble looking for the spokes.
> 
> Kelvin told me shipping for spoke is 30 usd and im pissed


When I ordered mine (38mm) i ask for some spokes, Stefano send me for free. In any case...


----------



## athletic91

lawrence said:


> For that kind of money, I'd order a box of spokes from my LBS. I did this for another bike and told him if give me his price for the box of spokes, I'd take half of them and give him the other half and it worked. He got a 1/2 box of spokes for free. Unfortunately, I tried this at other LBS and they didn't like the deal and they said full price or nothing. So they got nothing, no money, no free spokes, for some reason they thought this was a better deal. I don't understand these business people, it wouldn't have cost them any money and they would have gotten half box of spokes for free. For some reason they thought a better deal was to walk away with nothing, not even spokes. Stupid stupid stupid people.



My lbs cant help me as it uses straight pull spokes that no one stocks in my country


----------



## campLo

I just received a quote from e-hongfu, where lots of people have bought their CF frames. I just emailed them to see if they offered anything since they did have the rims on their site. Jenny got back to me and said that they do now offer wheelsets. For the 38mm clinchers she quoted me 470 +70 shipping. I was pretty happy about this since I had such a great experience buying from them the first time around. The bad thing is that no one has ever used them, that Ive read about.

She did send me the these images of the hubs and said they are using CN brand spokes. What are your guys thoughts? Only black spokes for now.


----------



## AvantDale

Looks similar to the hubs Soul uses.

http://bikesoul.com/2009/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=11&Itemid=21


----------



## Safeway

I am going to put in an order with Stefano for the 60/88 combo, I just have a few questions.

I am 185lbs (on the way down to 175 to 180) and primarily a sprinter (for obvious reasons). Think these wheels will hold up against my weight and sprinting? Think 60/60 would be better for easier rear wheel rotational acceleration?

I am going clincher (unfortunately) since I can only afford one wheel set, and refuse to train on tubular tires.


----------



## royd

*What is your recommendation 50mm or 60mm*

I would like to get a pair of clinchers 50mm or 60mm Which would you recommend?

My specs:
Weight-155lbs
Ride: fast group rides (average speed 21-22 mph), no racing 
Wind conditions: low to average
Road conditions: good to average
HIlls: short 6-12% grade, no real mountain climb


----------



## simonaway427

AvantDale said:


> Looks similar to the hubs Soul uses.
> 
> http://bikesoul.com/2009/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=11&Itemid=21



Not really.....look at the non-drive side of the "china" version compared to Soul - completely different.


----------



## mjdwyer23

royd said:


> I would like to get a pair of clinchers 50mm or 60mm Which would you recommend?
> 
> My specs:
> Weight-155lbs
> Ride: fast group rides (average speed 21-22 mph), no racing
> Wind conditions: low to average
> Road conditions: good to average
> HIlls: short 6-12% grade, no real mountain climb



I'd go deep, you probably won't notice the difference between 50 and 60.


----------



## royd

mjdwyer23 said:


> I'd go deep, you probably won't notice the difference between 50 and 60.



Thanks,
I am leaning towards the 60mm if there are no real downside.


----------



## steve_e_f

Safeway said:


> I am going to put in an order with Stefano for the 60/88 combo, I just have a few questions.
> 
> I am 185lbs (on the way down to 175 to 180) and primarily a sprinter (for obvious reasons). Think these wheels will hold up against my weight and sprinting? Think 60/60 would be better for easier rear wheel rotational acceleration?
> 
> I am going clincher (unfortunately) since I can only afford one wheel set, and refuse to train on tubular tires.


so you don't have any clincher wheels right now that you could train on?

People are so afraid of tubulars. I was. I just glued my first tubular yesterday and I can't believe I was so worried. It was incredibly easy.

For race day tubulars are awesome. There is something nice about knowing I'm racing on the lightest fastest wheels I possibly can be. I personally don't quite get the point of carbon clinchers. It may have some aero benefit, but they are heavy and don't bother descending on them (see the earlier post of the warped carbon clincher).

As for traning on tubulars, yeah its a bit risky but when you see how easy it is to throw on a spare tire when you flat you might think twice. Plus there is always Pit Stop to seal any small leaks on the spot.
I've trained on Tubulars since April. I'm back to clinchers now for training because tires are cheaper, but I never had a bad experience.

You may want to reconsider the 88 rear wheel if you really only have one set of wheels. It may look cool to roll on something that deep but you are going to hate life when training in the crosswinds. If you truly need a do-it-all wheelset, stay in the 50-60 range at the most.


----------



## Safeway

Thanks for the reply Steve.

I only considered the 88mm rear because 1) it looks cool as hell and 2) I was worried about a shallower wheel holding up to my weight. I've seen a lot of wheels with 225lb weight limits. Those limits disappear on the deeper dish wheels. Granted, I am 185lbs, I _was_ 225lbs about 9 months ago. I don't plan on going back to the before-time, but I still consider myself a Clydesdale at 6'2" and 185lbs.

60-60 could work, and would be marginally lighter.

As for my decision to go clincher - I do a lot of long training rides and touring rides. For instance, I'll be participating in RAGBRAI in just a week and a half. I don't want to be the guy on tubular tires that has to ride in after a silly flat. With clinchers, it is exceedingly simple to pull the offending element out of the tire and either replace or patch the tube. Even 50 miles into a middle-of-nowhere century ride.

I do currently have clinchers, but they are in no way amazing. They are simple Ksyrium Equipe wheels. Unfortunately, I they have a bent to hell spoke and haven't been the same since. Even after taking the wheel to my LBS and spending way too much on this cheap aluminum wheel.

I guess I should primarily decide between a set of Mavic Ksyrium SLs from eBay or 60/60mm China Carbons. Clincher convenience and cheap tires and tubes is hard to gloss over - especially when you are an indebted law school student with no income. I sold my mountain bike to buy law school books, pay part of my tuition that loans didn't cover, and with the excess, I am treating myself to one bike-related purchase.

As is, I have an Ultegra Specialized Roubaix on Equipe wheels. I can't upgrade to a faster geometry for $600. I can't upgrade to DA 10 for $600. It comes down to the wheels.

Light aluminum clinchers or aero carbon clinchers.


----------



## steve_e_f

Safeway said:


> Thanks for the reply Steve.
> 
> I only considered the 88mm rear because 1) it looks cool as hell and 2) I was worried about a shallower wheel holding up to my weight. I've seen a lot of wheels with 225lb weight limits. Those limits disappear on the deeper dish wheels. Granted, I am 185lbs, I _was_ 225lbs about 9 months ago. I don't plan on going back to the before-time, but I still consider myself a Clydesdale at 6'2" and 185lbs.


Well I don't want to try to talk you out of these wheels, but if you are using them for long rides and touring then you should seriously consider that warped carbon clincher that was posted. If you have only ONE set of wheels, do you want to worry about them overheating and warping on you?
Nobody knows anything about the durability of these wheels either. They may be awesome, I'm considering them for another set of wheels, but if you are putting all your eggs in one basket then you are taking a financial risk with an unproven wheel and an unproven warranty.
I'm agnostic on the Mavics. I have the SLs as my training wheels and they are bomb proof but not as fun or cool as my carbon wheels and I know that "cool" counts for a lot on purchases like this.
More level heads around here would tell you to take your $600 and get some custom built wheels that will never fail and be cheap to repair if a spoke breaks. The problem with those is that they aren't cool looking like carbon ones are.
... I feel your pain man, do you go for fun and cool or sure dependability?


----------



## Safeway

I've already decided that if I do get the China Carbons, I am investing in SwissStop pads. I won't use the stock pads. As for the warped rim, I can explain that away!

He said it warped on a 10+ minute descent. If he didn't practice smart braking techniques, i.e. sharp braking in short intervals, then overheating issues would have caused a blow-out on an aluminum rim! And since he said he was braking and felt a bump at every revolution, there is further proof that he was just laying on the brakes the entire way down, until he felt the bumps. Short but intense braking followed by coasting = drastically reduced heat accumulation.

And secondly, I am in North Texas. We have some "hills." That's about it. It's nearly impossible to find a mile-long incline/decline at any respectable grade. And if/when I get to the point of planning dedicated trips for mountain training, I will have enough money to buy new wheels. A new bike for that matter!

Am I being reasonable, or am I making excuses for myself?

(And I still really dig 60/88, but I guess I can deal with 60/60 - you saw Le Tour guys on 60/88 - if it's good enough for them, surely good enough for me, right?)


----------



## steve_e_f

regarding the Le Tour guys on deep wheels. They ride them when conditions are right (TTs, flat stages with calm winds) but they swap to lower profile wheels if conditions aren't completely ideal. They have every depth of wheel available to them, mortals like us have to make compromises.
I myself have 45mm deep wheels for my "aero" wheels because I want to use them without worrying about the wind, and we get good strong winds where I live. I don't get ALL the benefit of a 50 or a 60, but its all about compromise.


----------



## mjdwyer23

Have you ridden an 88 rear with a shallower front? There is nothing to hate about that combo in any conditions. Your rear wheel isn't going to steer you across the road during a wind gust. If you know how your bike is going to handle, you can ride whatever combo you want.


----------



## Safeway

At 185lbs, I'm not concerned about being tossed around. I can control my bike. I am, however, concerned about weight and acceleration. I am also not concerned about the warping that the other user experienced - no 16 minute descents and no riding-the-break will eliminate the opportunity for warping. He didn't even have the same wheels!

If I get the wheels and I don't like them, I can toss them on eBay and get at LEAST what I paid for them. I might even make $50 or $100. If I love the wheel, I will use them until I can buy dedicated lightweight clincher trainers and dedicated lightweight tubular racers.


----------



## docwayner

I bought a set of carbon tubular 50mm 1500 grams from Taiwan.
The name of the wheels is Matrix and I simply love the wheels. Great build, true, look great.

here is a link to the ebay site:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Matrix-Road...ccessories&hash=item1c13d0a32c#ht_2965wt_1002


----------



## Merry Nena

*carbon wheels*

Hello.......

I always thought wheel rake was the size spokes or bars on the wheel inside. It really does not matter what the separation or spacing is between them if they are strong enough and the rim is big enough. I would get carbon fiber rims, if you can find them. The carbon fiber tri-spoke rims are pretty expensive, but if you can get the money to buy them its worth it. I believe the size of the rims is mostly dependent on your weight and height not how many spokes you have or what the separation in degrees is between them.


----------



## WheresWaldo

AvantDale said:


> Looks similar to the hubs Soul uses.
> 
> http://bikesoul.com/2009/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=11&Itemid=21


No it doesn't. I used some Soul hubs on a recent build and the spacing of the NDS flange is much wider. These look more like a knockoff of American Classic rear hubs with their narrow flange spacing.


----------



## fritzzz

So where else are there posts about Yishun? I've googled heaps on combos of Yishun, carbon, wheels etc. but apart from the ones on here there doesn't seem to be too many posts...

Anyone got any other links they can post for more reading? Thanks


----------



## mjdwyer23

This is the best thread I've found about Yishun. A few people said they found italian sites, but I haven't been able to find any other ones.


----------



## Dutch77

There's an almost 500 page thread on a spanish mtb forum here: http://www.foromtb.com/showthread.php?t=361431&page=492

edit: another one (162 pages) here: http://www.foromtb.com/showthread.php?t=420932


----------



## fritzzz

Dutch77 said:


> There's an almost 500 page thread on a spanish mtb forum here: http://www.foromtb.com/showthread.php?t=361431&page=492
> 
> edit: another one (162 pages) here: http://www.foromtb.com/showthread.php?t=420932


Great, they win hands down for the most pages but not much good if I can't read Spanish!


----------



## mjdwyer23

Google translate dude.


----------



## fritzzz

mjdwyer23 said:


> Google translate dude.


Use it all the time but for 662 pages..... Are you serious?


----------



## mjdwyer23

Yeah, it does it automatically.


----------



## fritzzz

mjdwyer23 said:


> Yeah, it does it automatically.


So it does, thanks! You learn something every day, never noticed that I could paste a URL in there, sure comes up with some odd translations! cheers


----------



## IceUser

I don't know if someone posted already.

Italian forum:
http://www.bdc-forum.it/showthread.php?t=90218
http://www.bdc-forum.it/showthread.php?t=98408

Seems hundreds of people there bought chinese frames and Yishun wheels


----------



## Safeway

Wrong thread, haha. I have China Carbon Frames and China Carbon Wheels open.

Oh well, I am looking forward to my 60/88.


----------



## Safeway

Any more pictures of China wheels? China frames?


----------



## fritzzz

Pity there aren't more in English... Google does not a bad job but is sure makes for a hard read!


----------



## Safeway

Yea, I just wish we could quickly view the posts with specs, prices, and PICTURES on those foreign threads.


----------



## Safeway

Quick, someone write a script to aggregate photos and links to specific photo-containing posts! Make sure you prune all the advertising, banner, avatar, and signature images though.


----------



## slabber

Ordered a set of 26" mtb wheels from Yishun today... will post pics and feedback when they arrive.


----------



## Dutch77

Does anybody have a contact email for Yishun, asked a questions 3-4 days ago through their alibaba contact form but never heard back...


----------



## AvantDale

I contacted him straight through Alibaba. He always got back to me at the same time...usually around 1am So Cal time.


----------



## slabber

You can contact Mo Qiu at 'yishun.mo at gmail dot com'


----------



## jsedlak

Who has the most miles on their china carbon wheels?


----------



## luca.grigo

yishunstefano (at) gmail.com answer you back for sure


----------



## Dutch77

Thanks guys, email sent.


----------



## rroadie

2 months and hundreds of KM's later my china carbon archtec wheels are still awesome. Straight, round and light with good wet weather braking. I've ridden them hard over rough roads, gravel roads, even dirt paths. I've crashed with them once. I will be building a second set as soon as Henry gets more stock. These are the same rims that were in the weightweenies thread mentioned earlier. I had them built up by a buddy of mine with 1.8-1.6 DT spokes, alloy nipples and some cheap fleabay circus monkey hubs. 180lb Cat 3 rider who likes to bunny hop. Tires are Schwalbe Durano tubs with 20cc of Stans in each. The sealant has saved me from a rainy day flat at least once.
I can't speak for the clincher stuff but my 22mm tubulars are fantastic.


----------



## Dutch77

Yishun does not deliver rims only unfortunately, but they did respond to my email very quickly . Prices seem decent, but I'd really like to build my own. 

I'll have to contact some of the other vendors (perhaps Archtec based on some of the feedback here and on WW).


----------



## Safeway

I ordered my set of wheels through Stefano. Paid via wire transfer.

Hope everything works out. Has anyone here paid via wire or Western Union?

I'll be on RAGBRAI for the next couple of weeks, so I ordered the wheels and had them shipped to my parent's house for safe delivery. Chances are they won't be delivered while I'm gone, but I don't trust the condo office to keep my wheels safe.


----------



## slabber

Just paid Yishun via wire transfer. They confirmed they have received the funds.


----------



## Safeway

Stefano hasn't replied to my email yet. Hmm.

I sent the transfer last night!


----------



## AvantDale

How much is your bank charging you for the transfers? Mine charges me 40 per transfer.


----------



## Safeway

Yea, $40 for online, foreign wire transfers.

Lame Sauce.


----------



## Safeway

Also, my rear wheels is an 88mm clincher. The lacing is 2x.

Think that is strong enough for a 185lb rider? 

I'm go easy on them!


----------



## AvantDale

I checked Western Union and its 14.00.


----------



## mjdwyer23

Safeway said:


> Also, my rear wheels is an 88mm clincher. The lacing is 2x.
> 
> Think that is strong enough for a 185lb rider?
> 
> I'm go easy on them!


Eh beat on them, you can always get another pair.


----------



## Safeway

AvantDale said:


> I checked Western Union and its 14.00.


Next time, I will use Western Union. That is a definite.

I'll get a new frame, fork, stem, and bars.


----------



## campLo

Dutch77 said:


> Yishun does not deliver rims only unfortunately, but they did respond to my email very quickly . Prices seem decent, but I'd really like to build my own.
> 
> I'll have to contact some of the other vendors (perhaps Archtec based on some of the feedback here and on WW).


Check out e-hongfu for just the rim. I've purchased a frame + fork from them not too long ago and they ship FAST. I got my frame in 3 days. Lots of people have ordered frames from them in the Frame subforum and I will soon order up some carbon clinchers. They also take paypal :thumbsup:


----------



## Fixed

*careful*



mjdwyer23 said:


> Get yourself some stickers and you can have a wheel company too!
> 
> "Litest Wait Evarrrr" in fancy script.


Then you become liable for warranties, express and implied -- meaning that if one fails and someone smashes their face in, you get sued for strict product liability. Not all implied warranties can be disclaimed, either.


----------



## nealric

> Then you become liable for warranties, express and implied -- meaning that if one fails and someone smashes their face in, you get sued for strict product liability. Not all implied warranties can be disclaimed, either.


I would think being "judgment proof" is a good reason these Chinese companies can sell so cheap.


----------



## AvantDale

Thats the price you pay...or in this case you don't pay.

If you want piece of mind that you can sue somebody...go buy a name brand set.

Also the Chinese manufacturers don't have middlemen to pay either.

I'm sure the markup on a pair of Eastons are high too...but theres alot of overhead that markup has to go and pay.


----------



## ub40

*Received My 38MM Tubulars*

Just received my 38MM Tubulars  . At first glance they look great, the photos I have seen here on the forum and on Yishun's site don't do them justice. I'm no expert on wheels, but these do look absolutely gorgeous, well built, and were true out of the box. 

Had paid Yishun, by Wire transfer and they duly shipped them a couple of days later. 

For the price they appear to be great value, time will tell.

Will post weights and photos later.


----------



## ogdnut

*other finishes?*

Talked to Stefano and asked if they had other finishes in the wheels besides 3K. They don't and I'm looking for either marble or UD type finish. Anyone know or purchase that type of finish from anywhere yet?


----------



## fritzzz

ub40 said:


> Just received my 38MM Tubulars  . At first glance they look great, the photos I have seen here on the forum and on Yishun's site don't do them justice. I'm no expert on wheels, but these do look absolutely gorgeous, well built, and were true out of the box.
> 
> Had paid Yishun, by Wire transfer and they duly shipped them a couple of days later.
> 
> For the price they appear to be great value, time will tell.
> 
> Will post weights and photos later.


Come on, stop teasing - we need photos and lots of them!!!


----------



## mjdwyer23

ogdnut said:


> Talked to Stefano and asked if they had other finishes in the wheels besides 3K. They don't and I'm looking for either marble or UD type finish. Anyone know or purchase that type of finish from anywhere yet?


I asked for a different finish and was quoted a longer lead time.


----------



## ub40

*Pics of 38mm Tubulars*

Having trouble uploading pics.

Here's the link to Photobucket, where I uploaded them.

https://s997.photobucket.com/albums/af92/UB400/?action=view&current=Rear_38mm_TubularSmall.jpg#!oZZ1QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs997.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Faf92%2FUB400%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3DSurface_CloseupSmall.jpg%26


----------



## luca.grigo

ub40 said:


> Having trouble uploading pics.
> 
> Here's the link to Photobucket, where I uploaded them.
> 
> https://s997.photobucket.com/albums/af92/UB400/?action=view&current=Rear_38mm_TubularSmall.jpg#!oZZ1QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs997.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Faf92%2FUB400%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3DSurface_CloseupSmall.jpg%26


Nice pics! But there are no stickers... so probably when you'll use it you'll have a lot a problems...


----------



## Nimitz

here you go you have to add image tags.



















Chad


----------



## ub40

*Stickers*



luca.grigo said:


> Nice pics! But there are no stickers... so probably when you'll use it you'll have a lot a problems...


Luca, my solution is to put stickers on myself, that's the only component on the bike that's not performing. 

And thanks to Nimitz for uploading one of the photos. I did add tags by the way, but hitting preview did not show any images, is that normal?


----------



## slabber

Crossposting from my thread over at mtbr.com...

Got pics of my (wife's) 26" wheels from Yishun today - they've been built and shipped. 

_They did not get built with Mac Aero 494 spokes as originally spec'd._ Round spokes instead... I really wanted the aero spoke as I felt it would be a stiffer/stronger wheel but that might not be the case. I'm hoping the spokes are at least MAC round spokes versus the std cnspokes as cnSPOKE themselves state that the regular cnspokes "represent existing JIS standard of products whereas the MAC series represents products which adopt higher specifications of material and production standards."

I'll guess I'll find out which were used when they arrive and I can check the spoke heads...


----------



## luca.grigo

IceUser said:


> If you want a feedback about *Yishun* products check this group buy:
> 
> http://www.bikeforums.net/showthrea...arbon-Tubular-amp-Clincher-Wheelset-Group-Buy


It's not the same. There are decals on it...

I think that a lot of people are using Yishun wheels but they don't know it!!


----------



## Chris Oz

Just remember these wheels most probably aren't race legal - at least in Australia. UCI rules require non-traditional wheels to be tested. From memory they will be classified as non traditional because of the profile depth. I suspect they probably aren't race legal else where as well.


----------



## mjdwyer23

IceUser said:


> If you want a feedback about *Yishun* products check this group buy:
> 
> http://www.bikeforums.net/showthrea...arbon-Tubular-amp-Clincher-Wheelset-Group-Buy


Too bad there is little or no feedback in that thread.


----------



## fritzzz

slabber said:


> Crossposting from my thread over at mtbr.com...
> 
> Got pics of my (wife's) 26" wheels from Yishun today - they've been built and shipped.
> 
> _They did not get built with Mac Aero 494 spokes as originally spec'd._ Round spokes instead... I really wanted the aero spoke as I felt it would be a stiffer/stronger wheel but that might not be the case. I'm hoping the spokes are at least MAC round spokes versus the std cnspokes as cnSPOKE themselves state that the regular cnspokes "represent existing JIS standard of products whereas the MAC series represents products which adopt higher specifications of material and production standards."
> 
> I'll guess I'll find out which were used when they arrive and I can check the spoke heads...


If they're not what you ordered then you should let them know and get what you asked for. That's the way it works everywhere else!


----------



## chrisvz

Sorry for asking this, but I'm new with carbon rims...Whats the difference between 38mm and 50mm? Thanks.


----------



## g0ldenchild562

Whats the benefit of buying an 88mm over a 50mm clincher or vice-versa?


----------



## jackbean

How to choose carbon fiber road wheels.

http://ezinearticles.com/?How-to-Choose-Carbon-Fiber-Road-Wheels&id=3593289


----------



## chrisvz

jackbean said:


> How to choose carbon fiber road wheels.
> 
> http://ezinearticles.com/?How-to-Choose-Carbon-Fiber-Road-Wheels&id=3593289


Very useful information!, Thanks


----------



## SBH1973

I read this article and think that it offers some good advice, but that his skepticism of cheaper wheels isn't particularly well-founded.

I just found a company that brands Wishbone (another big Taiwanse supplier on Alibaba) wheelsets. It wants $1000-1200 for its carbon wheelsets. These are almost identical to what Yishun and others are selling for $500-700. You're paying their overhead and, hopefully, for better customer service, but not better wheels.


----------



## been200mph

Hate to say it but there wasn't much solid information there at all IMO. If you do some research and pay attention to reliable information you can make a decent decision. Sadly the internet is full of misinformation and opinions that people pass along as truths. You just need to sort and sift out the bs.


----------



## MCF

chrisvz said:


> Sorry for asking this, but I'm new with carbon rims...Whats the difference between 38mm and 50mm? Thanks.


12mm!!


----------



## Italiano

SBH1973 said:


> I read this article and think that it offers some good advice, but that his skepticism of cheaper wheels isn't particularly well-founded.
> 
> I just found a company that brands Wishbone (another big Taiwanse supplier on Alibaba) wheelsets. It wants $1000-1200 for its carbon wheelsets. These are almost identical to what Yishun and others are selling for $500-700. You're paying their overhead and, hopefully, for better customer service, but not better wheels.


Wishbone doesnt use same rims as most of Alibaba's suppliers.
Surprised to hear they sell to private; they are supposed to be dealers only.


----------



## SBH1973

I'm not sure they do, but their rims look very much like any other rim being sold on Alibaba. They may be somewhat different, but by how much - $700 much?



Italiano said:


> Wishbone doesnt use same rims as most of Alibaba's suppliers.
> Surprised to hear they sell to private; they are supposed to be dealers only.


----------



## alexb618

Chris Oz said:


> Just remember these wheels most probably aren't race legal - at least in Australia. UCI rules require non-traditional wheels to be tested. From memory they will be classified as non traditional because of the profile depth. I suspect they probably aren't race legal else where as well.


neither are bouwmeesters (which also use this rim) but you will see more than a handful of australian professionals winning races with these wheels

not a single person has been DNS or DQ from a CA event in australia for using non approved wheels for what it is worth


----------



## Nimitz

Chris Oz said:


> Just remember these wheels most probably aren't race legal - at least in Australia. UCI rules require non-traditional wheels to be tested. From memory they will be classified as non traditional because of the profile depth. I suspect they probably aren't race legal else where as well.


correct me if I'm wrong but most crits/local road races don't follow the UCI regs until you get to the NRC races right?

never seen a bike weighed before.

Chad


----------



## luca.grigo

Chris Oz said:


> Just remember these wheels most probably aren't race legal - at least in Australia. UCI rules require non-traditional wheels to be tested. From memory they will be classified as non traditional because of the profile depth. I suspect they probably aren't race legal else where as well.


Who uses china wheels will die for sure and now is an *outlaw*!!
Don't use it if you are not brave enough!

PS. Just to know: someone can tell me if UCI test all wheelbuilder products?


----------



## mjdwyer23

I don't think the UCI has the budget to implement a rule like that one.


----------



## LarsEjaas

Many of the chinese wheels are actually already UCI approved. Look at the list:

http://www.uci.ch/Modules/BUILTIN/g...bjTypeCode=FILE&type=FILE&id=NDkyNTc&LangId=1

Zzyzx, Token, Lite, Equinox. 
If you are racing on a set without decals the officials will have MORE than a hard time deciding if they are one of these brands without decals or not. 

Just get a pair of wheels that look similar to the aproved brands, it REALLY isn't that hard if you do your homework :wink5:


----------



## Chris Oz

mjdwyer23 said:


> I don't think the UCI has the budget to implement a rule like that one.


Ah you don't understand the scam. The manufactures have to pay the UCI to have their wheels approved/tested.


----------



## steve_e_f

I'm pretty sure I'm going to grab a set of these in Tubular for cross. I'm trying to decide between 38 and 50. Do you think the difference in rim depth will affect strength much? Strength is definitely pretty important to me.

What about the spoke count? I was thinking that it might be good to bump up the spoke count a bit for strength. Any input would be welcome.


----------



## stevesbike

LarsEjaas said:


> Many of the chinese wheels are actually already UCI approved. Look at the list:
> 
> http://www.uci.ch/Modules/BUILTIN/g...bjTypeCode=FILE&type=FILE&id=NDkyNTc&LangId=1
> 
> Zzyzx, Token, Lite, Equinox.
> If you are racing on a set without decals the officials will have MORE than a hard time deciding if they are one of these brands without decals or not.
> 
> Just get a pair of wheels that look similar to the aproved brands, it REALLY isn't that hard if you do your homework :wink5:


the burden would be on you to provide evidence of the wheel maker/model (if the rule is ever invoked, maybe at Nationals). The maker/model must be on their list.


----------



## AvantDale

So does that mean the "custom" built wheelsets are not race legal either?


----------



## fritzzz

alexb618 said:


> neither are* bouwmeesters *(which also use this rim) but you will see more than a handful of australian professionals winning races with these wheels
> 
> not a single person has been DNS or DQ from a CA event in australia for using non approved wheels for what it is worth


Hi,

Very interested in this point - are you saying that the Yishun rims are used by Bouwmeester like these http://www.bouwmeesterwheels.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=55&Itemid=197? 

Bouwmeester have been trying for quite a while to do a clincher rim or so they say, why wouldn't they just buy these???

If that's the case then for me buying from Yishun would be a done deal.


----------



## Campbelllevy

Steve_e_f Keep me updated on your use for cross, I'm interested as well. A bit scarier when you know you're going to be thrashing them. At this price though, you could just buy another pair...


----------



## alexb618

fritzzz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Very interested in this point - are you saying that the Yishun rims are used by Bouwmeester like these http://www.bouwmeesterwheels.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=55&Itemid=197?
> 
> Bouwmeester have been trying for quite a while to do a clincher rim or so they say, why wouldn't they just buy these???
> 
> If that's the case then for me buying from Yishun would be a done deal.


i have had the 88mm version of bouwmeester rims and the no name china rims in my hands at the same time and i can quite confidently say they are the exact same rim. i would assume that the 38mm and others are from the same moulds also.

i dont know why he is having problems 'trying' to source a clincher rim, maybe he is not happy with the design of the clinchers from this factory. personaly i wouldnt use the clincher version at all but i have never thought carbon clinchers were a good idea no matter where you get them.


----------



## fritzzz

alexb618 said:


> i have had the 88mm version of bouwmeester rims and the no name china rims in my hands at the same time and i can quite confidently say they are the exact same rim. i would assume that the 38mm and others are from the same moulds also.
> 
> i dont know why he is having problems 'trying' to source a clincher rim, maybe he is not happy with the design of the clinchers from this factory. personaly i wouldnt use the clincher version at all but i have never thought carbon clinchers were a good idea no matter where you get them.


That's an interesting comment, why don't you think carbon clinchers are a good idea??? 

I would just be using them for "social" riding not competition etc.


----------



## alexb618

i have never really liked the idea of the side of a clincher rim being made of carbon thats all


----------



## ogdnut

Since this thread stalled a little bit, I'll get it going again. Ordered a pair of tubular 88s from Yishun and was told there would be a delay in receiving what I wanted. They were waiting on CNSpoke to deliver more white spokes to them. Been a week now and still waiting. Got me a little bit frustrated as I'm hoping to have them at least 10 days before a race I do at the end of August. Anyone else have any issues like this as well?


----------



## AvantDale

I made the Western Union transfer last Monday and he told me they shipped the next day.

I ordered the 50mm clinchers with black spokes, red hubs and nipples.


----------



## SBH1973

Can't wait to read your review of these wheels, which are what I'm looking at as well. I hope you'll consider starting a new thread about them.



AvantDale said:


> I made the Western Union transfer last Monday and he told me they shipped the next day.
> 
> I ordered the 50mm clinchers with black spokes, red hubs and nipples.


----------



## fritzzz

SBH1973 said:


> Can't wait to read your review of these wheels, which are what I'm looking at as well. I hope you'll consider starting a new thread about them.


Me too!!!

What spoke count?
What hubs?
Any particular spokes?

I cannot work out on their site if I search for say 38mm and get fifteen hits if each of them is a different wheelset or how it works...


----------



## lust4bikes

So now that a little time has lapsed, does anybody have first hand experience with Boyd Wheels?


----------



## AvantDale

Got my wheels today. The packaging was pretty bad. The ends of the hubs were sticking out of the box. I'm surprised they made it here without getting trashed.











The only potential issue I can see *me* having...is the holders on the Zero Gravity brakes barely come down far enough to line the pads up with the brake track on the front wheel. The rears look to line up fine.


----------



## ub40

*My 38mm Tubulars from Yishun*

Now that I have had several rides with these wheels, I can only say that I'm happy with the purchase. Must be the combination of wheels and the Vittoria Corsa Evo CX tubular tyres, but these babies roll real nice.The light weight makes the wheels great for climbing. Can't say anything about Aero qualities as previous wheelset was of similar profile.

I must say, that I have never tried any other Carbon Wheels and as such cannot compare them to any of the branded wheels, but based on the rides I've done so far (on very good Swiss roads) I can only say, that I'm happy with them and have no regrets. The wheels have stayed true and braking performance (with Swisstop Yellow pads) has been great. 

The weight of the front wheel without tyre and skewer is 523 Grammes, while the rear is 723 Grammes. 

Here's a pic of them on the bike (Frame is the Kuota Kredo look alike AKA FM001)


----------



## lust4bikes

Thanks. Please let me know if you have any warranty issues and how they are handled (if any)


----------



## alexb618

just got home from 1st ride on my new track wheels (i bought the rims only, not a complete wheelset) : 

88mm china tubular
dura ace hubs
dt champ spokes (cant get comps that short)
vittoria evo pista tyres

very very nice wheels to ride, would not hesitate building up more

people were asking me about them... i suspect we will see more similar sets out at the track here shortly


----------



## SBH1973

ub40 said:


> The weight of the front wheel without tyre and skewer is 523 Grammes, while the rear is 723 Grammes.



1246 grams for the both front/rear? That's lower than Yishun claims by about 90 grams. Not bad. Please keep us updated as you put more miles on these.


----------



## steve_e_f

ub40 said:


> Now that I have had several rides with these wheels, I can only say that I'm happy with the purchase.


thanks for the info. the bike looks great by the way.


----------



## jsedlak

Anyone go down some crazy descents on these things yet? How do they hold up to repeated braking?


----------



## ogdnut

Stefano just emailed me saying white spokes won't be available until Aug 28. That won't work for me. Anyone know of other merchants who sell these wheels and have white spokes available?


----------



## alexb618

Chris Oz said:


> Just remember these wheels most probably aren't race legal - at least in Australia. UCI rules require non-traditional wheels to be tested. From memory they will be classified as non traditional because of the profile depth. I suspect they probably aren't race legal else where as well.


so i just found out these wheels with 'matrix' decals on them are UCI legal and on the approved list (unlike bouwmeester for example which are not on the list)

$700AU landed... not bad


----------



## fritzzz

So out of interest are the "matrix" wheels made using Yishun rims???

I so want to push the button on these!


----------



## alexb618

looks to be the case


----------



## ogdnut

Changed my order to black spokes and white hubs. They shipped 6 Aug. I'm on the East Coast so hopefully by the end of the week I'll have them. Will glue some tubulars on and go test them out for a few rides before Ironman on 29 Aug.


----------



## slabber

*BUYER BEWARE - be very clear on what you are purchasing from Yishun*



slabber said:


> Crossposting from my thread over at mtbr.com...
> 
> Got pics of my (wife's) 26" wheels from Yishun today - they've been built and shipped.
> 
> _They did not get built with Mac Aero 494 spokes as originally spec'd._ Round spokes instead... I really wanted the aero spoke as I felt it would be a stiffer/stronger wheel but that might not be the case. I'm hoping the spokes are at least MAC round spokes versus the std cnspokes as cnSPOKE themselves state that the regular cnspokes "represent existing JIS standard of products whereas the MAC series represents products which adopt higher specifications of material and production standards."
> 
> I'll guess I'll find out which were used when they arrive and I can check the spoke heads...


So, wheels arrived late last week. Decent shape a few spokes had the white paint scratched off in places, not a big deal. Worst was where the spokes cross. Doesn't seem like they're powder coated, just painted. 

Anyhow - here's the kicker: *Mo at Yishun stated in an email that the wheels would weigh approximately 1150g.* I figured the number was a bit on the light side (approximate) and was prepared to accept somewhat heavier, say 1200g or even 1250g. 
*The wheels weigh a lot more: 710g front and 870g rear - 1580g for the wheelset! * 

Cost to me was US$573 shipped including US$33 in bank transfer fees. Invoice total was US$540. 

Jenson has a 1585g Easton aluminum wheelset on sale for US$350. I bought the wheels from Yishun expecting an ultralight wheelset to be used for racing etc. I was willing to pay a premium for it. Now, I have a pretty light wheelset but I would have bought a less expensive wheelset to if I simply wanted 1580g wheels.

*Mo at Yishun admits the gross error on his part but is unwilling to compensate for it* other than refunding me US$510 if I ship the wheels back at my expense. Eg, return shipping out of my pocket plus I lose $60 in transfer fees. Needless to say, I am pretty choked. 

I stated I would accept US$540 back to me (eating my transfer fees) and return the wheels provided they cover the return shipping. He stated it was totally unacceptable and there is no way they would even consider it. Keep in mind that this is an admitted error on their part. Perhaps I should have questioned the ultralight weight? I will know better for future... 

Mo was unwilling to offer anything else, not even a discount on the wheelset. They discount bulk orders to the tune of approx. $50 a wheelset and that was not even offered. I probably would have accepted that... 

Mo states I should be willing to compromise for their error. I stated I would absorb my transfer fee. Apparently not good enough. 

My purchase included multiple excuses and resultant delays after transferring my funds: I accepted them. 
1. delay for black spokes not being available (original spec was for white)
2. excuse and delay for brake pads being out of stock (these are disk hubs so irrelevant) 
3. my wheelset got picked for another order so I had to wait for a new one to be built
4. and finally round spokes instead of aero as originally spec'd. 

*I was very gracious in accepting all of these minor hiccups and now I'm being told to compromise.* :mad2:*

So, my message to prospective buyers is be very aware of what you are purchasing and limit your exposure. *


----------



## alexb618

slabber said:


> Perhaps I should have questioned the ultralight weight? I will know better for future...


i think this is the most important part


----------



## steinbach

AvantDale said:


> I made the Western Union transfer last Monday and he told me they shipped the next day.
> 
> I ordered the 50mm clinchers with black spokes, red hubs and nipples.


i´m waiting since 10 days after ordering 50mm tubular all black. Stefano says he need 10 more days to build them up? Has anybody ordered and received 50mm tubulars in the last 2 weeks?
Thanks


----------



## turtle14

slabber,
So sorry to hear of your trouble! I definitely agree that they should cover all expenses if it was their (big!) mistake in the first place, especially with all you have endured. Good luck, I hope you get everything resolved.




steinbach said:


> i´m waiting since 10 days after ordering 50mm tubular all black. Stefano says he need 10 more days to build them up? Has anybody ordered and received 50mm tubulars in the last 2 weeks?
> Thanks


Did you order black hubs? Because they are apparently waiting on those and have delayed a few orders because of it.


----------



## blackstripes

turtle14 said:


> slabber,
> So sorry to hear of your trouble! I definitely agree that they should cover all expenses if it was their (big!) mistake in the first place, especially with all you have endured. Good luck, I hope you get everything resolved.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you order black hubs? Because they are apparently waiting on those and have delayed a few orders because of it.


I have an order in for clinchers with black hubs and was told that they expect to receive new black hubs this week and that my order should ship out next monday.


----------



## jackbean

I placed an order yesterday for 38mm clinchers with black hubs and white spokes. Stefano had said the white spokes would come in 10 days. Hopefully they don't take longer than that.


----------



## AvantDale

Be weary when ordering white parts. They look to be painted, so the paint might come off easier.

They always seem sketchy on their time line. I was told that I had to wait 30 days for clinchers...but I got them in about 10 days. Lol...I guess sooner is better than later with these guys.

My wheels weighed in a bit heavier than what they claim. Their weight said ~1565...mine came in at 1598.


----------



## blackstripes

So I actually placed an order for a 60mm clincher wheelset and now I'm thinking of asking them to send me a 60/88 combo instead. I'm 6'2" 195lbs and I'm going to be using these for everyday riding in an area where there is not very much climbing. Does anyone have any input on which rear wheel would be better for me?


----------



## lawrence

I don't know much but personally I think 88mm seemed to deep for me to I called Boyd's who may be considered an expert with carbon wheels and he said for my weight, 210 lbs, 55mm or 60mm would be good for me for a performance wheel with an emphasis on strength for my weight , anything not as deep would be weak for me though I could go one size smaller and he said the 88's would be stronger but both heavier, get more resistance in the wind besides being blown more.


----------



## jackbean

Yishun also charged me $10 more for white spokes.


----------



## slabber

AvantDale said:


> Be weary when ordering white parts. They look to be painted, so the paint might come off easier.
> 
> They always seem sketchy on their time line. I was told that I had to wait 30 days for clinchers...but I got them in about 10 days. Lol...I guess sooner is better than later with these guys.
> 
> My wheels weighed in a bit heavier than what they claim. Their weight said ~1565...mine came in at 1598.


Yah, the paint is not the greatest. Looks good but don't expect it to be rub or scratch resistant. If you look after your stuff, you'll be fine. 

On my wheels, the paint is rubbing off where the spokes cross. And they haven't even been ridden yet.

+~30g is no big deal - try +430 :mad5:


----------



## slabber

*For reference, the email exchange regarding the wheelset weight.* 

"Thanks Mr Andrew,

Yes, Mr Stefano is my colleague and we are good friends.

Weight of one set of built wheel set would be around 1150g total.

You need an extra adapter to fit the 6 bolt rotor, sorry but we only supply wheel set to clients and we do not the details of adapter.

It would be better if you can pay us via Western Union or T/T, Paypal is OK but we need 7% extra cost on processing.

Thanks and regards,
Mo Qiu

2010-07-08
YISHUN INDUSTRY&TRADING CO., LTD
Address: Flat/Rm. 301-2, 3/F, Hang Seng Wanchai Bldg, 200 Hennessy Rd Postal Code: 14193, Hong Kong 
Website: http://yishuntrade.en.alibaba.com/

Contact Person: Mo Qiu
Cell: 0086-159 8589 8489
Phone: 0086-591-88075026 
Fax: 0086-591-83850271
E-mail: [email protected]

Trademanager: cn220076767
MSN: [email protected]
Skype: carbonbikeshop
发件人： Andrew Olive
发送时间： 2010-07-08 02:49:50
收件人： 'yishun.mo'
抄送：
主题： RE: Inquiry about YISHUN INDUSTRY&TRADING COLTD(Admin Generate)
Thank you for quick response Mo,

I have more questions J

Do you work with ‘Stefano’? I’ve been following forum postings saying he is one of the contacts to deal with.

Can you you quote weight on built wheels, F&R?"
*
Again, +430g. That's almost a pound. Sure, he made a mistake. Everyone makes mistakes. But, most people address them in a manner better than Yishun...*


----------



## Safeway

I ordered 60/88 all black clinchers 22 days ago. I sent Stefano an email for an update - I'll report back.


----------



## steinbach

turtle14 said:


> slabber,
> So sorry to hear of your trouble! I definitely agree that they should cover all expenses if it was their (big!) mistake in the first place, especially with all you have endured. Good luck, I hope you get everything resolved.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you order black hubs? Because they are apparently waiting on those and have delayed a few orders because of it.


yes black hubs spokes and nippels. Ok so i have to wait some more days.
thanks for the info, he didn´t give me the info.


----------



## taswegian

Yishun 60mm Tubulars. Ride report to come.


----------



## yurl

slabber said:


> +~30g is no big deal - try +430 :mad5:


youch +430. did they give you the wrong depth or a clincher instead of tubular?


----------



## cbellamore

does anyone have a link to a tri spoke front wheel from this company 
im hoping to find a nice tri spoke front wheel for my new tt china frame that I just ordered 
if so please post it up on here 
thanks


----------



## Safeway

Hmm, I emailed Stefano at a normal China time - 2:00pm - but he didn't respond. It is now 11:20pm in Fujian, China, so I will have to wait another 12 hours for a response.

I am not complaining, just updating. Turn around time on emails to US companies can be a full week.

This community is full of extremely picky and fickle Americans buying direct from China and expecting Ritz-Carlton service and Lexus quality attention to detail. And we aren't the only ones - people around the world are spamming these guys with orders, changes, late modifications, detailed requirements, weight requests, and everything in between.

I can understand a slip up now and again or an email reply sent 24 to 48 hours later.

And on that note ...

*Begin rant:*

@Slabber:

These are 26" carbon mountain wheels, right?

Ritchey Carbon 26" wheels cost $2,800 and weigh 1330g.
Bontrager Race XXX Lite Carbon 26" wheels cost $1,900 and weigh 1400g.
Edge Composite 26" wheels cost $2,300 to $2,850 and weigh 1440g.
Easton Carbon Haven 26" wheels cost $2,300 and weigh 1450g.
Bontrager Race X Lite Scat 26" wheels cost $900 and weigh 1550g.
Easton CX ONE Alum 26" wheels cost $800 and weigh 1585g.

And you were expecting 1150g wheels? Really? Were you really expecting to receive wheels that weighed in at 1150g, or were you expecting to be disappointed since you assumed he accidentally quoted you the weight of 20mm tubular road wheels rather than beefier all-mountain clincher wheels? If the wheels had weighed in at 1150g, would you have actually ridden them, or would have have been too scared that they'd taco on the first pebble they roll across?

You thought that might be "on the light side." Really?

You were prepared to receive wheels that weighed "1200g" or "_EVEN_ 1250g!" Wow, you are gracious _and_ understanding.

Let us look at that mini-aggregation above. The $2,800 Ritchey wheels weigh 1330g. If a manufacturer could shave 80g (vs 1250g) to 130g (vs 1200g) to 180g (vs 1150g), don't you think they would? Don't you think they would do all three and sell them for $4,100, $6,200, and $9,800, respectively? The relationship between weight and cost is not linear, after all.

Yea, they would.

You have a nice set of custom, made-to-your-specifications, color themed, carbon weaved, bad-ass looking, all-mountain wheels. You don't have to *****-foot around on them. You should be comforted by the presence of all that extra carbon. Buy some expensive (read: light) tires and call it a day. If you are really concerned, get some lighter spokes and rebuild the wheels. You still got a good deal, just not the pipe dream deal you apparently (somehow) expected.

*And, done.*


----------



## slabber

Safeway,

the Ritchey Superlogic Carbon Clinchers are listed at 1296g. Sure they'll cost more for a brand name. Sure, the Yishun wheels were supposed to be ultralight. If they were closer to what Mo had stated, I wouldn't have had a problem. The actual weight was way off. 

The Easton CX Ones are on closeout at Jenson for US$350. I wouldn't pay full MSRP at $800. 

Mo made an error and I didn't get what I expected. The wheels themselves are fine but they're not what I was expecting to get - ultralight. 

My expectations were based on a statement by the seller. That is the issue at hand - the statement was incorrect. I know now that I should have questioned it. Too good to be true.


----------



## slabber

Edge Composites wheels are 1265g when built with DT190 hubs:
http://www.edgecomposites.com/wheels/mtb/xc.aspx

Ritchey specs here:
http://www.ritcheylogic.com/dyn_prodfamily.php?k=299431


----------



## slabber

My HongFu FM015 frame cost $500 delivered. That's compared to the same frame being sold under the Mercury brand at $2499 
http://www.mercurybikes.com/Default.asp?cat=1037

We choose to buy these 'no-name' products distributor direct for the savings, so I am not exactly sure what you are trying to state saying that I should be happy with what I got for the price I paid. The issue is that I was told one thing but received something else. 

Mo at Yishun states the true spec weight is supposed to be 1405g +/- 15g. 1580 is still on the heavy side even then.


----------



## thatcap

*Carbon rims*

Very interesting read on this topic. Has anybody dealt with Wenzhou Sunday-Trade? Their 50mm tubby seems to be lighter than others at 380gr.

http://bicycleparts.en.alibaba.com/product/333249402-210253315/Full_Carbon_Road_Racing_Bicycle_Tubular_Rims_50mm_TR001_50MM.html


----------



## Safeway

thatcap said:


> Very interesting read on this topic. Has anybody dealt with Wenzhou Sunday-Trade? Their 50mm tubby seems to be lighter than others at 380gr.
> 
> http://bicycleparts.en.alibaba.com/product/333249402-210253315/Full_Carbon_Road_Racing_Bicycle_Tubular_Rims_50mm_TR001_50MM.html


Rims only ...


----------



## thatcap

Safeway said:


> Rims only ...


That's what i am only interested in. I am wanting to do my own wheel build. All the other manufacturers' 50mm tubby rim weighs between 410gr and 480gr. Wenzhou Sunday-Trade rim is claimed to be at 380gr, that means i can build up a set of 50mm tubbies weighing in at around 1260gr. The price is good as well, each rim is $135 and shipping is $90 for sending 4 rims(maybe cheaper to send 2 - awaiting their response). Another bonus is that they accept PayPal


----------



## SBH1973

thatcap said:


> That's what i am only interested in. I am wanting to do my own wheel build. All the other manufacturers' 50mm tubby rim weighs between 410gr and 480gr. Wenzhou Sunday-Trade rim is claimed to be at 380gr, that means i can build up a set of 50mm tubbies weighing in at around 1260gr. The price is good as well, each rim is $135 and shipping is $90 for sending 4 rims(maybe cheaper to send 2 - awaiting their response). Another bonus is that they accept PayPal



I wonder why their 45mm tubular rim is 390 grams and their 50mm 380 grams... I wouldn't bet on this being the actual weight.


----------



## thatcap

SBH1973 said:


> I wonder why their 45mm tubular rim is 390 grams and their 50mm 380 grams... I wouldn't bet on this being the actual weight.


It could be accurate because the 45mm has a foam core(and is the rim in the range to have a foam core) it is also more expensive at $175


----------



## Safeway

I got an email from Stefano. They received funds 23 days ago. He said my front wheel is built, but they are waiting on 88mm rims. He said that he "hope good news for next week."


----------



## lawrence

Everybody is talking weight weight weight, Aren't we buying carbon wheels for the absorption qualities they have over aluminum rims? And what about the carbon or Kevlar spokes that absorb vibrations. Isn't that why Mavic with their R-Sys wheels and Synergy use kevlar composite spokes to absorb vibrations? Of course I want a lighter bike, but I also want a smoother ride, I need to strengthen my core, develop greater leg strength, and I could easily afford to lose weight off my belly before I even think about lighter wheels. All the lighter is probably more important than lighter wheels.


----------



## Safeway

lawrence said:


> Everybody is talking weight weight weight, Aren't we buying carbon wheels for the absorption qualities they have over aluminum rims? And what about the carbon or Kevlar spokes that absorb vibrations. Isn't that why Mavic with their R-Sys wheels and Synergy use kevlar composite spokes to absorb vibrations? Of course I want a lighter bike, but I also want a smoother ride, I need to strengthen my core, develop greater leg strength, and I could easily afford to lose weight off my belly before I even think about lighter wheels. All the lighter is probably more important than lighter wheels.


Well said lawrence. Very well said.

There are a few easy ways to drop weight on a bicycle:

1) Carry 1 water bottle. 20oz of water weighs 591g and a 20oz insulated bottle weighs 134g = 725g = 1.6 lbs
2) Ride more but _don't_ over compensate and over consume.

That's it.

Over compensation is the bane of most cyclists. You get in from a 3 hour, 60+ mile ride and you are one hungry son of a *****. Three hours @ 20+ mph average burns a **** load of calories - to the tune of 4000 calories for me (24, 6'2", 180lbs) or closer to 3000 for most of the climbers here. Burning one pound of fat is roughly equivalent to burning 3500 calories. Sure, that number probably relates to a fasted state (no blood sugar to burn) and also assumes no muscle waste. Regardless. Bike _more_. Eat the _same_.

Now back to wheels.

I am a bit disappointed that at day 23, the wheels are still in China - one complete, one unbuilt. But then again, I have other things to worry about presently. Ordering my new frame and sourcing some parts from Craigslist, for instance!

I can't wait to spin up on the 60/88mm and see how they accelerate under some massive wattage. I doubt I will feel weighed down by the 88mm rear since I am upgrading from a heavy, bombproof training set. I hope that the 88mm depth still allows for vibration dampening. I've read that the super deep profile rims can ride rough.


----------



## thatcap

Why does the latest post not show at the bottom of the page? Is it just me?


----------



## thatcap

thatcap said:


> Why does the latest post not show at the bottom of the page? Is it just me?


oh fixed, i had it in hybrid display mode. Dang


----------



## Safeway

thatcap said:


> oh fixed, i had it in hybrid display mode. Dang


Yea, this board defaults to hybrid mode. WHY!?

*ADMINISTRATORS*: CHANGE THE DEFAULT. It takes like _THREE _clicks.


----------



## Safeway

You can change your own default - they have all users default to hybrid.

To change:

1) Click My Account at the top of the forum display.
2) Click Edit Options on the left navigation panel.
3) Scroll down to Thread Display - it currently says Hybrid.
4) Change to Linear - Oldest First.
5) Click Save at the bottom of the page.
6) DONE.

Why they make every user do this after posting about the awkward display style is beyond me.


----------



## cbellamore

okay I just found a set of 60mm tubulars for $385 a pair plus 60 shipping 
this is from the company Deng Fu (same company that is making a lot of the better quality carbon frames in China)

they told me they come with Joy Hubs 
Im not familiar with them at all 
I did a very quick internet search and didnt come up with anything really on them 

has anyone else that ordered wheels got Joy Hubs with theirs ?


----------



## SBH1973

cbellamore said:


> okay I just found a set of 60mm tubulars for $385 a pair plus 60 shipping
> this is from the company Deng Fu (same company that is making a lot of the better quality carbon frames in China)
> 
> they told me they come with Joy Hubs
> Im not familiar with them at all
> I did a very quick internet search and didnt come up with anything really on them
> 
> has anyone else that ordered wheels got Joy Hubs with theirs ?



He probably meant JoyTech hubs, which are made by Novatec, a Taiwanese company.


----------



## cbellamore

SBH1973 said:


> He probably meant JoyTech hubs, which are made by Novatec, a Taiwanese company.


okay 
are those any good ? 
or are the chosen brand that a lot of people seem to have gotten a lot better ?


----------



## luca.grigo

Never tried Joytech, but Chosen are very good IIMHO


----------



## alexb618

i just saw a seller doing the 50mm tubulars with novatec hubs for US$406...


----------



## SBH1973

Where? 



alexb618 said:


> i just saw a seller doing the 50mm tubulars with novatec hubs for US$406...


----------



## alexb618

an ebay seller, just have to ask...


----------



## W Cole

So I want to get a set of 60mm/88mm tubulars w/ red nipples and hubs. 

It looks like the best place to get them are from Yishun? Who should I contact there? It looks like I'm going to have to wait ~4 weeks to get them?


----------



## luca.grigo

I don't know price, but you have quality for sure!


----------



## Mackers

Safeway said:


> ..... Three hours @ 20+ mph average burns a **** load of calories - to the tune of 4000 calories for me (24, 6'2", 180lbs) or closer to 3000 for most of the climbers here.....


Sorry, but you probably won't even burn half of that for that kind of trip.


----------



## ogdnut

Have been tracking the shipping info on wheels from Yishun. They arrived at Customs in New York 11 Aug and it hasn't updated since. Anyone else track their shipment and have a delay in customs in New York?


----------



## yurl

Safeway said:


> You can change your own default - they have all users default to hybrid.
> ....


Thanks safeway. :thumbsup: 
that was driving me mental.


----------



## cbellamore

are there any negatives to using an all carbon braking surface ? 

I was hoping to find a set with aluminum braking surface but Yishun doesnt offer them 

Ive never used carbon wheels before and I just want something that is durable and will last 
I dont have money to waste on anything right now that is not going to last me 

I would be using them as a race only set of wheels for a Tri bike in 60mm size


----------



## luca.grigo

cbellamore said:


> are there any negatives to using an all carbon braking surface ?
> 
> I was hoping to find a set with aluminum braking surface but Yishun doesnt offer them
> 
> Ive never used carbon wheels before and I just want something that is durable and will last
> I dont have money to waste on anything right now that is not going to last me
> 
> I would be using them as a race only set of wheels for a Tri bike in 60mm size


I use 38mm tubular full carbon from Yishun as everyday set. Till now no probs. More than 7050km... For me the right wheelset


----------



## alexb618

a carbon braking surface on any tubular rim is not a problem

on clincher rims of all brands there have been many problems


----------



## blackstripes

Welp, looks like I'm in the same boat with everyone else waiting on 88mm rims to show up... has anyone heard an ETA lately?


----------



## kreyszig666

blackstripes said:


> Welp, looks like I'm in the same boat with everyone else waiting on 88mm rims to show up... has anyone heard an ETA lately?


Yep, I just got an email from hongfu

My original ship date was 20 July, then I asked (thanks to reading here about the factory move) if there would be a delay, and I was told yes, won't ship till August, about 20 day delay. This was because they had big orders they were putting ahead of my 'sample' order.
Just asked again today and was told there are too many orders to do mine, if I change my order from 60+88 to a pair of 90mm clinchers they can ship today. Which I've done!
Btw I first ordered on May 5 :-(
--edit: they want to charge me extra for the change to 90mm! arrrrr!!


----------



## Nimitz

guys with the 80+ rims are you using them for TT's?

post pictures/reviews when you receive them please!

Chad


----------



## AvantDale

I guess I got lucky when I ordered my set. I got my wheels within two weeks of payment.

I'm sure there are alot of people ordering that don't post on this site...and I bet they get tons of orders from European countries too.


----------



## blackstripes

kreyszig666 said:


> Yep, I just got an email from hongfu
> 
> My original ship date was 20 July, then I asked (thanks to reading here about the factory move) if there would be a delay, and I was told yes, won't ship till August, about 20 day delay. This was because they had big orders they were putting ahead of my 'sample' order.
> Just asked again today and was told there are too many orders to do mine, if I change my order from 60+88 to a pair of 90mm clinchers they can ship today. Which I've done!
> Btw I first ordered on May 5 :-(
> --edit: they want to charge me extra for the change to 90mm! arrrrr!!


I have an order place with Yishun, not hongfu. I don't believe Yishun stocks anything larger than 88mm.


----------



## alexb618

Nimitz said:


> guys with the 80+ rims are you using them for TT's?
> 
> post pictures/reviews when you receive them please!
> 
> Chad


on the track yes


----------



## ogdnut

Mine were attempted to be delivered by USPS today. I wasn't home and they dropped the pick up slip for me. A $25 customs charge needs to be paid also so I need to hit the post office tomorrow morning to get them. Wasn't expecting the customs charge.


----------



## blackstripes

ogdnut said:


> Mine were attempted to be delivered by USPS today. I wasn't home and they dropped the pick up slip for me. A $25 customs charge needs to be paid also so I need to hit the post office tomorrow morning to get them. Wasn't expecting the customs charge.


These were Yishun wheels?


----------



## AvantDale

I didn't get no customs charge from Yishun.


----------



## paste_me

Where are you guys buying these right now? how much are they running?


----------



## kreyszig666

alexb618 said:


> on the track yes


Nope just want to try some deep rims out. Although I might build up a TT bike soon.

btw what are people's thoughts on putting fake decals on these rims? 
It seems wrong to do it to a no-name frame imho, but rims seem different. If nothing else logos like zipp look pretty sweet, perhaps a parody would be more appropriate...answers on a postcards please


----------



## kreyszig666

paste_me said:


> Where are you guys buying these right now? how much are they running?


1 pair 90mm clincher rims only = 445USD + 70USD shipping to the UK from hongfu


----------



## luca.grigo

paste_me said:


> Where are you guys buying these right now? how much are they running?


A lot of people are buying from yishun http://yishuntrade.en.alibaba.com/
If you need info contact [email protected]
And tell him you know about him in a forum... a little discount i know that is possible :thumbsup:


----------



## ogdnut

Yep. From Yishun and in the end it was 31.35 to get them from USPS. And there were no brake pads in the box when I picked it up. Guess I have to get the cork pads on my own.


----------



## AvantDale

You should have gotten some pads, skewers, and spokes.

I'm not too sure about the cork pads...don't they heat up like mad? Maybe start with something a bit gentler...like Swissstops or the "blue" Reynolds pads.


----------



## Rob_P

Edited below...


----------



## Rob_P

kreyszig666 said:


> btw what are people's thoughts on putting fake decals on these rims?
> It seems wrong to do it to a no-name frame imho, but rims seem different. If nothing else logos like zipp look pretty sweet, perhaps a parody would be more appropriate...answers on a postcards please


Un-Zipp...?


----------



## sanrensho

kreyszig666 said:


> If nothing else logos like zipp look pretty sweet, perhaps a parody would be more appropriate...answers on a postcards please


My vote goes to "Zupp." Whazzup.


----------



## AvantDale

Lol...what about "RIPP"?


----------



## woodys737

85's by Gigantex. 

View attachment 208788


----------



## paste_me

Is anyone interested in doing a group order? 

I talked with Mo and we can get 50 bucks knocked off if we get 10 people or more to order. 

Also, are they glossy in real life?


----------



## csteele2144

I would be interested, let me know the details


----------



## paste_me

csteele2144 said:


> I would be interested, let me know the details


I might start a thread over at BikeForums.net, they are a thread for group buys, and its where I do must of my posts.


----------



## Wantax

Just received muy pair of 38mm wheels from Yushin, Wheels looks great, Just a question for those with chosen hubs, my rear hub seens to have a small lateral side-to-side play , something like 0,5 mm, is that normal?

I was reading around and some people say that is normal to protect their bearings from premature wearing, but front hub is perfect not side-to-side play.

I tried to tight a bit more the rear skewer but i'm sure the play is from the hub.

Any opinions?


----------



## Equinox

docwayner said:


> I bought a set of carbon tubular 50mm 1500 grams from Taiwan.
> The name of the wheels is Matrix and I simply love the wheels. Great build, true, look great.
> 
> here is a link to the ebay site:
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Matrix-Road...ccessories&hash=item1c13d0a32c#ht_2965wt_1002


Matrix wheels are also made in China..


----------



## theoodor

I need some opinion. I'm looking forward to buy 38mm tubular wheels. Do You think they will be strong enought for 80kg/180lbs rider? Or should I choose 50mm depth? I will use them on rough Polish roads.


----------



## luca.grigo

theoodor said:


> I need some opinion. I'm looking forward to buy 38mm tubular wheels. Do You think they will be strong enought for 80kg/180lbs rider? Or should I choose 50mm depth? I will use them on rough Polish roads.


Imho 80kg is not that much  Anyway ask directly to them, they will suggest for sure!


----------



## cbellamore

paste_me said:


> Is anyone interested in doing a group order?
> 
> I talked with Mo and we can get 50 bucks knocked off if we get 10 people or more to order.
> 
> Also, are they glossy in real life?


I would be interested 
please let me know the details 
you can pm me on here or email me at [email protected] 
let me know what wheel sizes etc. they are offering


----------



## lawrence

I was talking with Boyd's about his wheels and he suggested 50/55 for my weight of 210 lbs. or if I want stronger wheels, 60/65. He said for me 38 was too small and 80 was an overkill. I told him I wanted strong wheels that stay in true and didn't want to true them often. He felt 38 would be fine if the roads were really smooth. You decide.


----------



## theoodor

luca.grigo said:


> Imho 80kg is not that much  Anyway ask directly to them, they will suggest for sure!


I wrote emails to few manufacturers, three of them wrote back that 38mm rims got 100kg weight limit, two suggested to choose 50mm rims. How not to be confused?


----------



## luca.grigo

theoodor said:


> I wrote emails to few manufacturers, three of them wrote back that 38mm rims got 100kg weight limit, two suggested to choose 50mm rims. How not to be confused?


Before choose which wheelset you prefer, than ask to the seller what he suggest :thumbsup:


----------



## lawrence

I'd say the reason why they recommended 38mm is you are dealing with sales staff that may not know anything other than they want to sell you anything and will tell you anything, you are dealing with unknowledgeable people, and your dealing with a Chinese sales staff that do not have the same values as you expect them to have. I'd take anything that tell you with a grain of salt including how much the wheels weight, have it in stock, and delivery day expectations.


----------



## luca.grigo

lawrence said:


> I'd say the reason why they recommended 38mm is you are dealing with sales staff that may not know anything other than they want to sell you anything and will tell you anything, you are dealing with unknowledgeable people, and your dealing with a Chinese sales staff that do not have the same values as you expect them to have. I'd take anything that tell you with a grain of salt including how much the wheels weight, have it in stock, and delivery day expectations.


Imho don't buy from people you don't trust. When I bought my chinese wheels, I made 100 questions to the seller. When I was "sure" what i was going to buy i send my money


----------



## paste_me

Hey guys, there is a group buy going on at the bikeforums.net http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?672907-Carbon-Wheels-Group-Buy

if we all buy together we can save some cash on shipping and maybe get 50 bucks taken off per set.


----------



## lust4bikes

If we get $50 off, does that mean the cost of 38mm clinchers will be $470 with Chosen Hubs? Also do the wheel sets include the quick release skewers? If so, count me in for a set.


----------



## yurl

theoodor said:


> I need some opinion. I'm looking forward to buy 38mm tubular wheels. Do You think they will be strong enought for 80kg/180lbs rider? Or should I choose 50mm depth? I will use them on rough Polish roads.


I've ordered the same wheels and asked roughly the same question to Stefano see below for email conversation


Hi

for 20mm under 90kg
For 38mm under 110kg

Thanks

Stefano


2010/7/26 

Sorry a few more questions.

What are the recommended weight limits on the wheels?

I’m 85kg.


----------



## localist

Myrkur said:


> How about Miracle Trade?
> 
> I pulled the trigger on their 50mm carbon clinchers. Price was 607 $ including shipping to Finland and Paypal fees. Does anyone know if Miracle Trade is legit? They said that it takes 3 months to manufacture my wheels. Waiting will be frustrating if I can't be sure if they are real.


I just paid Miracle Trade for 50mm carbon clinchers and 50mm carbon rims + spokes to get a Token wheel rebuilt. They say the items will ship out early September. Their hubs are exactly the same as on the Tokens. Will post updates.


----------



## lust4bikes

I'm new to this forum- there was a thread on a group buy for Yishun Carbon wheels. 
Who is organizing the order ? I would like to add another pair to order...


----------



## cbellamore

lust4bikes said:


> I'm new to this forum- there was a thread on a group buy for Yishun Carbon wheels.
> Who is organizing the order ? I would like to add another pair to order...


I think thats on bikeforums.net 
http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?672907-Carbon-Wheels-Group-Buy
look like he has a few people interested and he might get it going 
looks like theres about a $100 savings per set 
so if your thinking about getting them you can get an even better deal


----------



## luca.grigo

Groupbuy is always a mess imho


----------



## AvantDale

Group buys are always a crap shoot. I got in on a coupe and they were always headaches. 

Source: It depends on the stock of the place that is providing the parts

Time: Alot of times it takes lots of time and patience for a group buy to complete

Needs: It really depends on how badly you want to save that money vs how fast you want it.

Unless the person organizing the gb is getting a set for free...to me...its not worth the hassle. Your going to have to deal with the issues during and after the group buy is complete.

Yishun is pretty sketchy on their stock and will always put larger orders ahead of yours. What if they get a huge order after the group buy closes and they put your wheels on hold for a month...or two?

Unless I can confirm 100% that the supplier has stock and is able to deliver...its always gonna be sketchy.


----------



## alexb618

you are going to have to spend more than $50 of your own time (and stress) if you go into a groupbuy


----------



## luca.grigo

alexb618 said:


> you are going to have to spend more than $50 of your own time (and stress) if you go into a groupbuy


:thumbsup: I agree, bad experience for me too


----------



## cbellamore

Ive done a lot of group buys on ordering stuff from overseas 
if your not in a rush for the stuff you can save a little bit of money


----------



## fritzzz

slabber said:


> *Sure, he made a mistake. Everyone makes mistakes. But, most people address them in a manner better than Yishun...*


So, any chance of giving us an update as to where you got to with them?

I guess my learning is to ask lots of questions and get it in writingn but you did that and you didn't get the outcome you wanted.....


----------



## XR4Ti

*rim tape*

So what width rim tape have you guys been using/recommend with these rims 15, 16, 18mm, etc.?


----------



## petalpower

I'm going to participate in the group buy over at BF, and originally I had commented that I wanted the 50mm clinchers, but after reading some of the comments here about warpage/failure, I'm reconsidering my decision.

I live in Colorado, and there are some steep, serious, and long descents. Although not frequent ( less than 5x per year ), it's possible to be descending 20+ miles at 7% or there are a few descents of 10-18%+ for more than 10 minutes, and I'm worried about failure during prolonged hard braking.

I'm 148 lbs, and most of my riding is flat group rides. What do you guys suggest? I do plan on doing more racing next season too. Crits, hill climb TT's and road races - so pretty much everything.


----------



## kreyszig666

My pair of the new model 90mm clinchers from hong-fu arrived today. I'm impressed - the profile is actually (shhh - don't tell zipp) slightly toroidal (the rim is widest below the brake track). 
The previous models had a braking surface masked off a few mm below the top of the rim which has caused a few people problems (too low for their brakes) - this model the braking surface starts at the top of the rim. it looks like plain carbon without the matt clearcoat applied.
The layup doesn't look quite as pretty in UD and although i know it isn't structural, they've used a coarse weave on the braking surface which is a bit wavy in appearance (perfectly smooth to the touch), so i'm tempted to put a layer of matt black near there. I think they do this on frames in similarly dodgy looking parts (joints).
Will post pics soon, though I won't be building into a wheel for a couple of weeks.


----------



## AvantDale

90mm??

Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## alexb618

a friend of mine had a quote of $360US from miracle trade for 50mm tubulars built with novatec hubs

plus $55 delivery

i dont think that can be beaten to be honest


----------



## lust4bikes

You're right. That's $35 better than my deal. But its not worth it to let the group down. Anyway, what's the verdict after almost half a year of using?


----------



## kreyszig666

AvantDale said:


> 90mm??
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen!


haha, i'll try and post some tonight. in the meantime here's the link  to them.


----------



## IceUser

*Another wheelset from Yishun*

I ordered after few email to Stefano this 20mm tubular the 9th of july, 5 days after they shipped and arrived the 22nd of july.
The wheels arrived well packed and they seem well built. Chosen hub are IMHO fantastic seems they’ll spin forever
I used Vittoria CX Evo II (120psi front and rear) and their carbon pads for shimano. I'm a light rider (129lbs) and I like hilly roads. 

Impression after 35 days and 419 miles.
Climbs: perfect. Light and stiff. Better than I expected.
Flat road: easy to accellerate and very comfort ride
Overall: Ride quality very good!
I would buy again for sure,


----------



## IceUser

View attachment 209488


View attachment 209489


View attachment 209490


View attachment 209492


----------



## stevesbike

yikes, is that drilling supposed to be so off-center?


----------



## RC28

stevesbike said:


> yikes, is that drilling supposed to be so off-center?


Based on some of the carbon wheels I have, what happens is that spoke holes are not centered but rather alternate between being off center to the left and to the right depending on which side of the hub the spokes are supposed to be coming from...

I guess so that they have a straighter shot from the hubs.


----------



## lust4bikes

Does off centering cause any problem?


----------



## kreyszig666

RC28 said:


> Based on some of the carbon wheels I have, what happens is that spoke holes are not centered but rather alternate between being off center to the left and to the right depending on which side of the hub the spokes are supposed to be coming from...
> 
> I guess so that they have a straighter shot from the hubs.


This is normal on any rim. It's just more apparent at the tyre side on deeper sections. When I say any rim, not all rims are drilled this way but it's a good thing if they are.


----------



## SBH1973

*Received my 38mm Tubular Rims...*

I decided to build a wheelset from rims purchased direct from China. The rims arrived today - they look good and came in at 323 and 316 grams, a little under the stated weight of 325 grams. Once built up with 289 gram hubs (probably manufactured by Chosen) and Sapim CX-Rays they should come in at around 1180 grams for a 24/28 config.

Unfortunately, I was sent sent me a 20/24 hubset, which arrived yesterday. I hope they'll send me another one, as the invoice clearly says 24/28.

Here are some pics of the rims and 20/24 hubs (which I would sell for $108 shipped).

Rims on Ebay - $235 shipped.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360291232520


----------



## chrisvz

SBH1973 said:


> I decided to build a wheelset from rims purchased direct from China. The rims arrived today - they look good and came in at 323 and 316 grams, a little under the stated weight of 325 grams. Once built up with 289 gram Moyon hubs (probably manufactured by Chosen) and Sapim CX-Rays they should come in at around 1180 grams for a 24/28 config.
> 
> Unfortunately, Moyon (I dealt direct with the factory) sent me a 20/24 hubset, which arrived yesterday. I hope they'll send me another one, as the invoice clearly says 24/28.
> 
> Here are some pics of the rims and 20/24 hubs (which I would sell for $108 shipped).
> 
> Rims on Ebay - $235 shipped.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360291232520


@ SBH1973: I'm interested in your hubs, Can you send me an e-mail to: [email protected], pm's seem not working.


----------



## SBH1973

chrisvz said:


> @ SBH1973: I'm interested in your hubs, Can you send me an e-mail to: [email protected], pm's seem not working.


Hubs on their way! Thanks.


----------



## kreyszig666

*90mm UD rim photos*

sorry about my crap background!


----------



## lust4bikes

It looks like there are some surface variations? or maybe just the lighting? I guess the real test, is how they ride....what hubs will you use?


----------



## lust4bikes

*Yishun wheels*

I trust that you've long since got your wheels, how do you like them so far? I just ordered some from him through a group buy...


----------



## kreyszig666

lust4bikes said:


> It looks like there are some surface variations? or maybe just the lighting? I guess the real test, is how they ride....what hubs will you use?


it's just the layup, the surface itself is perfect. There are some marks on there from my fingers though! Hopefully the photos show that theres no wobble normal to the surface, although it does look a bit dodgy at points from a distance.

I'm using novatec hubs from bdop which seem nice. I'm buying spokes this week, probably cx-rays.


----------



## LarsEjaas

kreyszig666 said:


> it's just the layup, the surface itself is perfect. There are some marks on there from my fingers though! Hopefully the photos show that theres no wobble normal to the surface, although it does look a bit dodgy at points from a distance.
> 
> I'm using novatec hubs from bdop which seem nice. I'm buying spokes this week, probably cx-rays.


They look like the same rimshape as zipp and HED - am I right?


----------



## kreyszig666

LarsEjaas said:


> They look like the same rimshape as zipp and HED - am I right?


i thought so but i've since had a better look on the interwebs and the zipp toroidal cross section is more pronounced. but, this rim is definitely widest about an 3/4 of an inch below the bottom of the brake track.


----------



## shotojs78

hi someone knows this company in China, look the link.. the price for a zipp wheelset is really good??

http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/337601574/New_Arrival_Zipp_808_Wheelset_Clincher.html


----------



## Urb

shotojs78 said:


> hi someone knows this company in China, look the link.. the price for a zipp wheelset is really good??
> 
> http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/337601574/New_Arrival_Zipp_808_Wheelset_Clincher.html


When something seems too good to be true............. Why would a company in asia be selling new zipps, which are made in the USA at a cost lower than dealer net? I could and would love to be wrong so I can get my own set of new 808's for a bargin price.


----------



## kreyszig666

Urb said:


> When something seems too good to be true............. Why would a company in asia be selling new zipps, which are made in the USA at a cost lower than dealer net? I could and would love to be wrong so I can get my own set of new 808's for a bargin price.


looks veeery dodgy to me


----------



## AvantDale

Thats gotta be a bootleg wheel.

Ask them to email you pics of the "dimples" and the hubs.

Then forward it to Zipp.


----------



## lust4bikes

I don't know about those "Zipp" but Alibaba's rep is stunning. I suggest pursuing the rep, not the wheels


----------



## blackstripes

I'm still waiting for my 60mm/80mm wheelset to ship from Yishun (been waiting a little over a month)... anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## lust4bikes

Just closed out group buy & gave Yishun our order (today?, I'm not administrating the transaction). We were told around 9/28. Your mixed set, plus the large 80mm may take more time to fulfill. Yishun has a good reputation, so keep the faith!


----------



## campLo

Yishun has added me on facebook. I thought that it was kind of weird but I did send them an email asking for price a while back. I asked about some 50mm clinchers and he confirmed that they do take paypal. I'm more tempted now to order. Anyone else have them on facebook? What's yishuns email?


----------



## mrbubbles

Does anybody know how long the brake tracks last on these rims?



campLo said:


> Yishun has added me on facebook.


Must've been using a proxy. Facebook is banned in China.


----------



## chrisvz

campLo said:


> Yishun has added me on facebook. I thought that it was kind of weird but I did send them an email asking for price a while back. I asked about some 50mm clinchers and he confirmed that they do take paypal. I'm more tempted now to order. Anyone else have them on facebook? What's yishuns email?


He added me too... and I only asked for a quote


----------



## blackstripes

blackstripes said:


> I'm still waiting for my 60mm/80mm wheelset to ship from Yishun (been waiting a little over a month)... anyone else in the same boat?


For the last two weeks Sandy has been telling me they are "preparing my shipment". Seriously, how long does it take to throw a wheelset together and ship it out? I'm starting to wonder whether or not I'll ever see these wheels... :mad2:


----------



## AvantDale

mrbubbles said:


> Does anybody know how long the brake tracks last on these rims?


I've wondered the same thing. I don't think I've read about the brake tracks "wearing out" on any carbon wheel so far. Seem like the pads grab straight onto the resin of the wheel.




blackstripes said:


> For the last two weeks Sandy has been telling me they are "preparing my shipment". Seriously, how long does it take to throw a wheelset together and ship it out? I'm starting to wonder whether or not I'll ever see these wheels... :mad2:


I'm pretty sure you'll get your wheels. Its possible that they are filling the larger orders before yours.


----------



## IceUser

campLo said:


> Yishun has added me on facebook. I thought that it was kind of weird but I did send them an email asking for price a while back. I asked about some 50mm clinchers and he confirmed that they do take paypal. I'm more tempted now to order. Anyone else have them on facebook? What's yishuns email?


I was added too  And they ask me also for feedback, very professional...
Anyway I write always mail. Yishun mail is [email protected]


----------



## luca.grigo

Yes the mail is correct, I write to Stefano sometimes for news...


----------



## lust4bikes

Yishun's e-mail is: [email protected]
I just got a pair of Boyd 50mm clinchers & they rock! Unlike the Chinese crap shoot, these have a 2 year warranty. Rims still come from China. Assembled here.


----------



## chrisvz

I ordered a pair of 50mm Tubular rim's on eBay.. Planning on building them with the Moyon hubs mentioned some posts below.

I'm undecided between Revo's and CX-Ray's, Can anyone recommend me one of these two?, and please explain me why..


----------



## chrisvz

Sorry, double post.


----------



## lust4bikes

about Sapim CX Ray spokes: they have an aerodynamic advantage over round spokes and build into lighter, stronger wheels. 

With a weight nearly 30% lighter than standard double butted spokes, you would expect to give up strength. CX-Ray spokes withstand more than 3.5 million load reversals in fatigue tests, 3x more than any spoke on the road. 

Plus they work. I feel less fatigued at the end of the ride (vs Mavic Kysrium ES wheelset that have larger blades). Of course using a 50mm profile rim can't hurt either! Who's to say its the spokes or the rim, but the whole package definitely makes a difference.


----------



## fritzzz

lust4bikes said:


> I just got a pair of Boyd 50mm clinchers & they rock! Unlike the Chinese crap shoot, these have a 2 year warranty. Rims still come from China. Assembled here.


Tell us more...

- photos
- links
- weight
- cost

Thanks


----------



## Urb

fritzzz said:


> Tell us more...
> 
> - photos
> - links
> - weight
> - cost
> 
> Thanks


It's all on Boyds site.

http://boydbikes.com

The frames and rims are exactly what you get from Yishun or Dengfu but you pay extra for the middle man. Doesn't make it a bad deal and he does have the extras like the nice spokes and hubs. However I'm inclinded to go the direct route for the best deal. That's the whole point right? Otherwise I'd buy a brand name.


----------



## yurl

mrbubbles said:


> Must've been using a proxy. Facebook is banned in China.


Yishan added me too, I'm a bit paranoid so I've got them on a restricted group. 
I purchased a set of 38mm tubulars. they look sweet but I won't know how they ride until my new frame arrives. 
I'm sure you can access Facebook in China, well I had no problems last time I was there. maybe they allow it at hotels where foreigners stay.
I think Stefano is based in Hong Kong anyway.


----------



## ogdnut

Thought I would get this thread back to the top. I did Ironman Louisville on Yishun 88 tubular wheel on the front. Performed flawlessly. The valve hole was a little tight and I needed to expand it a little with a file but after that, everything was perfect. Fastest bike split in Ironman for me by 20 minutes. I am using cork pads and braking has been beautiful. Ridden about 600 miles on the pair now with 112 more on the front than the rear. I've ridden Zipps, Heds and Mavic deep wheels and I actually don't notice much difference at all. I actually like the Yishun a lot as you get them custom colors and put whatever stickers on you want, if any. If you have any doubts about buying them, don't--they are great.


----------



## Urb

ogdnut said:


> Thought I would get this thread back to the top. I did Ironman Louisville on Yishun 88 tubular wheel on the front. Performed flawlessly. The valve hole was a little tight and I needed to expand it a little with a file but after that, everything was perfect. Fastest bike split in Ironman for me by 20 minutes. I am using cork pads and braking has been beautiful. Ridden about 600 miles on the pair now with 112 more on the front than the rear. I've ridden Zipps, Heds and Mavic deep wheels and I actually don't notice much difference at all. I actually like the Yishun a lot as you get them custom colors and put whatever stickers on you want, if any. If you have any doubts about buying them, don't--they are great.


Excellent and congrats on the fast bike split. This is the type of feedback that we all need to make an informed and wise purchase.


----------



## luca.grigo

ogdnut said:


> Thought I would get this thread back to the top. I did Ironman Louisville on Yishun 88 tubular wheel on the front. Performed flawlessly. The valve hole was a little tight and I needed to expand it a little with a file but after that, everything was perfect. Fastest bike split in Ironman for me by 20 minutes. I am using cork pads and braking has been beautiful. Ridden about 600 miles on the pair now with 112 more on the front than the rear. I've ridden *Zipps, Heds and Mavic* deep wheels and *I actually don't notice much difference at all*. I actually like the Yishun a lot as you get them custom colors and put whatever stickers on you want, if any. If you have any doubts about buying them, don't--they are great.


Well done ogdnut!!! 112miles are hard, and then the marathon... :thumbsup: 

Zipps, Heds and Mavic are better ....


----------



## taswegian

yurl said:


> Yishan added me too, I'm a bit paranoid so I've got them on a restricted group.
> I purchased a set of 38mm tubulars. they look sweet but I won't know how they ride until my new frame arrives.
> I'm sure you can access Facebook in China, well I had no problems last time I was there. maybe they allow it at hotels where foreigners stay.
> I think Stefano is based in Hong Kong anyway.


Stefano is Italian (in Italy)


----------



## IceUser

taswegian said:


> Stefano is Italian (in Italy)


My seller was Yishun Stefano too. He always answered to my questions (that were a lot...) in short time :thumbsup:


----------



## blackstripes

Anyone getting any wheels lately? Still patiently waiting.... (they are apparently out of 88mm rims and skewers...)


----------



## yurl

IceUser said:


> My seller was Yishun Stefano too. He always answered to my questions (that were a lot...) in short time :thumbsup:


Ah ok it makes sense that he's in Italy.
Stefano was great to deal with. would definitely buy from him again.


----------



## luca.grigo

IceUser said:


> My seller was Yishun Stefano too. He always answered to my questions (that were a lot...) in short time :thumbsup:


He was my seller too!


----------



## wedge962005

I'm seriously considering trying a set of these wheels out. If I do I want to get them fully built and would like a seller that will work with me on the details. I'm a big guy and would need either more spokes or 2x lacing in the rear on both sides with a 58 or 60mm depth. I've read through this thing and must admit to being a bit lost. Has anyone had a great experience with one of the sellers in this way? Who would you most recommend?


----------



## lust4bikes

*Consider local...*

Check out Boyd Carbon (clinchers or tubulars) at www.boydbikes.com . The weight, price point, and quality are hard to match. Moreover, the owner is a racer, can advise you on the best build for your unique power and stress factors plus he speaks english! The quality is backed by a 2 year warranty. Does Zipp or Reynolds, Sram, or anyone give you that? I just did a century training ride yesterday on the 50's and they rock! Good luck 2 U!


----------



## SimonChik

lust4bikes said:


> Check out Boyd Carbon (clinchers or tubulars) at www.boydbikes.com . The weight, price point, and quality are hard to match. Moreover, the owner is a racer, can advise you on the best build for your unique power and stress factors plus he speaks english! The quality is backed by a 2 year warranty. Does Zipp or Reynolds, Sram, or anyone give you that? I just did a century training ride yesterday on the 50's and they rock! Good luck 2 U!


It's about $300 more than getting them from Stefano.


----------



## shimagnolo

this one's for my bro-in law..will have mine soon..


----------



## ogdnut

Marble with Matte finish? Looks pretty nice. Must have taken a while to get that set since it really isn't a widely offered finish from any of the companies.


----------



## shimagnolo

they have available stock for 88mm tubular in marble finish so it took only 3 days to be delivered here in HK after payment confirmation..fast and smooth transaction..will have my clincher combo later on..


----------



## blackstripes

shimagnolo said:


> they have available stock for 88mm tubular in marble finish so it took only 3 days to be delivered here in HK after payment confirmation..fast and smooth transaction..will have my clincher combo later on..


Did they give you any indication of when the 88mm clinchers would be available? I've been waiting since July and every time I ask for an update I am told they are preparing my order... WTF. :cryin:


----------



## shimagnolo

currently don't have info on that one bro..on our first query though for 50mm clinchers, they told us it's out of stock too and would take around 10-15 days waiting time after placing the order..might be the same thing with the 88C's..me too is looking on a 60/88 clincher combo..will let you know once i get a feedback from them..


----------



## AvantDale

My freewheel is really loud.

Anyone elses super loud?


----------



## BeepBeepZipTang

AvantDale said:


> My freewheel is really loud.
> 
> Anyone elses super loud?


I got the wheels about 2 weeks back, and I was enjoying the sound for a while, but they are really loud.
Nice thing though, when I roll up behind someone, they let me pass.:thumbsup:


----------



## blackstripes

AvantDale said:


> My freewheel is really loud.
> 
> Anyone elses super loud?


I'd let you know, but my wheels haven't shipped yet... can you tell I am bitter? :mad2: 

A riding buddy has a set of Zipp 404s and 808s and both freewheels are very loud. I think the freehubs may be naturally loud, but I also think the sound resonates throughout the carbon rim making the noise even louder.


----------



## skyliner1004

sorry i know this thread probably has all this basic info in it but theres way too many pages and posts to read through.

Lets say i want a set of these carbon clinchers, the popular ones that everyone is getting.
Do i get to choose spokes and hubs? I want F&R @ 50mm deep. 

This guy Yishun Stephano (that his first and last name?) is the salesman, correct? Can someone get me his direct email? and is there any website to place the order with? or do i just email him what depth i want and pay him via paypal?

what are the basics for ordering a set of these wheels? and price for 50mm deep?


----------



## yurl

skyliner1004 said:


> This guy Yishun Stephano (that his first and last name?) is the salesman, correct? Can someone get me his direct email? and is there any website to place the order with? or do i just email him what depth i want and pay him via paypal?
> 
> what are the basics for ordering a set of these wheels? and price for 50mm deep?


Stephano is the rep for the company Yishun. He was good to deal with, I'd recommend him. [email protected]

price snipet from first page of thread


> We have 20mm, 38mm, 50mm, 60mm, 88mm and Disc both clincher than tubular
> 
> Price for 20mm tubular (shimano or campagnolo) is 380.00$. Weight is about 1237 g.
> Price for 20mm clincher (shimano or campagnolo) is 470.00$. Weight is about 1427 g.
> Price for 38mm tubular (shimano or campagnolo) is 390.00$. Weight is about 1327 g.
> Price for 38mm clincher (shimano or campagnolo) is 480.00$. Weight is about 1507 g.
> Price for 50mm tubular (shimano or campagnolo) is 400.00$. Weight is about 1459 g.
> Price for 50mm clincher (shimano or campagnolo) is 490.00$. Weight is about 1559 g.
> Price for 60mm tubular (shimano or campagnolo) is 420.00$. Weight is about 1559 g.
> Price for 60mm clincher (shimano or campagnolo) is 515.00$. Weight is about 1610 g.
> Price for 88mm tubular (shimano or campagnolo) is 460.00$. Weight is about 1680 g.
> Price for 88mm clincher (shimano or campagnolo) is 535.00$. Weight is about 1860 g.
> 
> If you make larger order, the better price would be available.
> 
> The cost of shipping to USA by ems is 70.00usd/carton, one pair in one carton. For ems, it need one week
> 
> You can pay with paypal (+ 7% commission) or Western Union or Bank Transfer or any way you like.


----------



## skyliner1004

yurl said:


> Stephano is the rep for the company Yishun. He was good to deal with, I'd recommend him. [email protected]
> 
> price snipet from first page of thread


so if i want 50mm clinchers, it'll be $490 + $70 shipping = $560. And they also want 7% paypal fees = $39.2 for a total price of $592.20?? Is what what everyone else is paying for these?


----------



## KMan

*Wheels and weights*

Look around for some decent builds of the same rims with better specs.

I have a set of Planet X 82/101 tubulars. I paid around $750 new for the set built with Sapim CXRays. Frront weight is 750, rear 960 - total wheelset is 1710 grams

I have aset of Token C60's (60mm clinchers). Again, built with CXRays. Front is 675, rear is 798. Total weight 1469

....and 2 sets of Token T50's (50mm tubulars) with Sapim CXRays Front 602, rear 782 - set weight 1384


Pretty much if you want to save some extra weight I'd recommedn having your wheels built with CXRays......Going to cost you some extra, but......

Michael


----------



## stevesbike

KMan said:


> Pretty much if you want to save some extra weight I'd recommedn having your wheels built with CXRays......Going to cost you some extra, but......
> 
> Michael


compared to DT revolutions CX-Rays will save you 2 grams in a 32 spoke wheel. Buy them for other things than weight savings...


----------



## AvantDale

skyliner1004 said:


> so if i want 50mm clinchers, it'll be $490 + $70 shipping = $560. And they also want 7% paypal fees = $39.2 for a total price of $592.20?? Is what what everyone else is paying for these?


Paid 575 + 13 (Western Union) for my 50mm clinchers. Got them in less than two weeks.


----------



## AvantDale

I weighed one of the spare spokes and it came out to 6.7gr on my scale.


----------



## localist

AvantDale said:


> Paid 575 + 13 (Western Union) for my 50mm clinchers. Got them in less than two weeks.


Who did you get them from?


----------



## AvantDale

Yishun


----------



## stubek

luca.grigo said:


> Yours is tubular or clincher?
> 
> Mine is tubular and arrived after 10 days. I know that for clincher you have to wait 30/35 days.
> 
> Difference between brand wheels and this yishun in my opinion is just stickers


How is the braking on the carbon brake surface. I have Reynolds KOM tubular wheels and the carbon surface, even with Swiss Stop Yellow is horrible and always pulsates.


----------



## rudedog55

shimagnolo said:


> this one's for my bro-in law..will have mine soon..


love those wheels!!!

Non 3k carbon
Non Cleared

Win win!!!! Good luck to your B.I.L with them


----------



## AvantDale

stubek said:


> How is the braking on the carbon brake surface. I have Reynolds KOM tubular wheels and the carbon surface, even with Swiss Stop Yellow is horrible and always pulsates.


The braking is the only thing I don't like about the wheel. The rear pulsates slightly under light braking. I've locked up the rear wheel a few times coming to a stop...I'm slowly getting used to them though. I have the Swisstop yellows.

The wheels are extremely grabby compared to my R-Sys and don't have the same "snap" when out of the saddle.


----------



## lust4bikes

Braking is solid and predictable in dry conditions. In wet conditions more lead time is necessary, therefore I'm not as confident.


----------



## jammin

Been thinking of picking up some of these wheels, Do they provide you with tracking when they ship?


----------



## AvantDale

Stefano told me he was going to provide me with one, but never did...and I never cared to ask for one.


----------



## Garrison

Hi, a few qn for those who have the carbon clinchers. Do the rims have a lowered brake track that require special brake shoes with lower reach? What is the width of the rim? Are there other finishes (matt, for example?) And lastly, are the hubs noisy when free wheeling?


----------



## kreyszig666

Garrison said:


> Hi, a few qn for those who have the carbon clinchers. Do the rims have a lowered brake track that require special brake shoes with lower reach? What is the width of the rim? Are there other finishes (matt, for example?) And lastly, are the hubs noisy when free wheeling?


Hongfu's new 90mm rims do not have a lowered surface. 
I haven't measured the rim width. 
the deep rims amplify hub noise. My novatec freewheel didn't sound bad before it was laced. now it is louder than my powertap. more encouragement to keep pedalling!
They come in matt (only I think).

the novatecs are also my first set of sealed bearings, they are much, much smoother than anything I've owned. perhaps I was just no good at adjusting cone bearings!

I can also add that this was the first time I've ever built up a set of wheels, and it was really easy with such deep rims. Since they are so stiff it's just a matter of keeping the tensions pretty even and hey presto. I trued them in-frame, including the dish, and so far so good! bladed spokes make a big difference too as you can easily remove any spoke twist.
I do recommend reading this book if you choose to build your own.
pics of my build coming soon!


----------



## lust4bikes

In connection with the Boyd 50mm Carbon Clinchers, they do not have a lowered surface. I haven't measured the rim width. I use a piece of electrical tape around the valve stem to silence the rattling sound (which is amplified by the rim depth). Now all my spare tubes have 60mm stems so I don't have to use valve extenders.


----------



## RemmingtonShowdown

*My 50mm tubular rims*

Cross post: http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=77590

Photo gallery: http://www.flickr.com/photos/walkingincircles/sets/72157625053560446/


----------



## stubek

RemmingtonShowdown said:


> Cross post: http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=77590
> 
> Photo gallery: http://www.flickr.com/photos/walkingincircles/sets/72157625053560446/


quite impressive! now if someone would just do dimpled surface in China wheels.


----------



## stubek

Anyone buy a carbon Tri-spoke from China? My HED3 rear needs to be replaced.

Thanks


----------



## rudedog55

stubek said:


> Anyone buy a carbon Tri-spoke from China? My HED3 rear needs to be replaced.
> 
> Thanks



i have a set on my TT bike, they are the same wheels that Planet X is selling now, i like them alot.

her is a pic


----------



## luca.grigo

It seems there is a new groupbuy...


----------



## stubek

luca.grigo said:


> It seems there is a new groupbuy...


Group buy on what?


----------



## blackstripes

stubek said:


> Group buy on what?


Yo-yos... :mad2:


----------



## luca.grigo

stubek said:


> Group buy on what?


Yishun wheels...


----------



## stubek

Hmmm, Yishun claims minimum order of 10. If they stick to that, how many people are interested? I only need a rear.


----------



## luca.grigo

stubek said:


> Hmmm, Yishun claims minimum order of 10. If they stick to that, how many people are interested? I only need a rear.


Nah, they sell also single wheelset. Just ask.


----------



## stubek

luca.grigo said:


> Nah, they sell also single wheelset. Just ask.


I sent them a request for price on a tri-spoke rear and also a pair of 50mm wheels
hoping to get a good deal. I would prefer a tubular trispoke, but they don't list one.


----------



## luca.grigo

stubek said:


> I sent them a request for price on a tri-spoke rear and also a pair of 50mm wheels
> hoping to get a good deal. I would prefer a tubular trispoke, but they don't list one.


And so they sell single wheel too?


----------



## stubek

luca.grigo said:


> And so they sell single wheel too?


not sure, still waiting for a reply, but sounds like they will.


----------



## kreyszig666

Hi all
My pair of 90mm clinchers built up with novatec hubs and cx-rays. My first ever build, it went really smoothly. Front weighs in at 1005g without skewers, Rear is 1425 with cassette and skewer. 
They have about 50 miles on them so far, I spent a while throwing the rear at as many bumps and knocks as I could find before throwing the front on and doing the same.
I am running the same tyres as I was on my ultegra wheelset at the same pressures. 
I'm not quite fast enough to see the aero benefits at full tilt yet, but I do feel like it's easier to maintain pace. I'm in quite a windy area and the front has given me a few scares so far but it's in a far smoother way than I imagined it would be. Probably more manageable than getting knocked around by the wind on my body.
The most incredible difference though is the ride! I understood these deep rims could give a harsher ride, but nothing could be further from the truth. These rims really smooth out the ride, on my commute (yes I commute on these babies!) there are some parts I have to brace myself for - but on these I seriously just sail straight over them! wierd, totally not what I expected.
Btw the novatec hubs are sweeet. I've never used cartridge bearings before, and these are lovely. I know it isn't a particularly quantitative test, but I gave my front a *gentle* spin whilst upside down and timed it, it span forwards for 12 minutes!! (before rocking back and forwards for a further eternity).
Being new to carbon rims I initially bought some carbon specific pads from the LBS, just to have something to test with (akisa? think they were cork). They were ok, but sucked in the wet. Quite noisy dry and still required more braking time than my ultegra pads.
Just swapped for swissstop yellow and they are amaaaazing! I had read reviews before and am not disappointed! They are really quiet and stop at least as well as my ultegras. I have yet to try them wet however.
Anyway, hope that is of use and you aren't going to have too much of a go at my giant rear light or mess of cables in my front room!


----------



## blackstripes

kreyszig666 said:


> Hi all
> My pair of 90mm clinchers built up with novatec hubs and cx-rays. My first ever build, it went really smoothly. Front weighs in at 1005g without skewers, Rear is 1425 with cassette and skewer.
> They have about 50 miles on them so far, I spent a while throwing the rear at as many bumps and knocks as I could find before throwing the front on and doing the same.
> I am running the same tyres as I was on my ultegra wheelset at the same pressures.
> I'm not quite fast enough to see the aero benefits at full tilt yet, but I do feel like it's easier to maintain pace. I'm in quite a windy area and the front has given me a few scares so far but it's in a far smoother way than I imagined it would be. Probably more manageable than getting knocked around by the wind on my body.
> The most incredible difference though is the ride! I understood these deep rims could give a harsher ride, but nothing could be further from the truth. These rims really smooth out the ride, on my commute (yes I commute on these babies!) there are some parts I have to brace myself for - but on these I seriously just sail straight over them! wierd, totally not what I expected.
> Btw the novatec hubs are sweeet. I've never used cartridge bearings before, and these are lovely. I know it isn't a particularly quantitative test, but I gave my front a *gentle* spin whilst upside down and timed it, it span forwards for 12 minutes!! (before rocking back and forwards for a further eternity).
> Being new to carbon rims I initially bought some carbon specific pads from the LBS, just to have something to test with (akisa? think they were cork). They were ok, but sucked in the wet. Quite noisy dry and still required more braking time than my ultegra pads.
> Just swapped for swissstop yellow and they are amaaaazing! I had read reviews before and am not disappointed! They are really quiet and stop at least as well as my ultegras. I have yet to try them wet however.
> Anyway, hope that is of use and you aren't going to have too much of a go at my giant rear light or mess of cables in my front room!


Haha, I like the downtube sticker! Does it have any meaning or does it mean what I think it does.  Your pretty brave running a 90mm front rim all the time. I ordered a 88mm rear, but chose a 60mm for the front - don't have them yet though. What is your size/weight?


----------



## kreyszig666

blackstripes said:


> Haha, I like the downtube sticker! Does it have any meaning or does it mean what I think it does.  Your pretty brave running a 90mm front rim all the time. I ordered a 88mm rear, but chose a 60mm for the front - don't have them yet though. What is your size/weight?


cheers! downtube is just a bit of a laugh. probably what you think it means! but i figure at first glance it just looks german.
I'm 6"1/158lbs. frame is 58cm.
actually I chose a 60+88 combo from hongfu, when I pestered them they said they couldn't do the 88 but could do a pair of 90's that day (i had been waiting for months). I think the 90 is a better profile than the 88 (it's more toroidal). if you are still waiting, see if you can exchange. You will pay a little extra, but it's worth it.


----------



## blackstripes

kreyszig666 said:


> cheers! downtube is just a bit of a laugh. probably what you think it means! but i figure at first glance it just looks german.
> I'm 6"1/158lbs. frame is 58cm.
> actually I chose a 60+88 combo from hongfu, when I pestered them they said they couldn't do the 88 but could do a pair of 90's that day (i had been waiting for months). I think the 90 is a better profile than the 88 (it's more toroidal). if you are still waiting, see if you can exchange. You will pay a little extra, but it's worth it.


They are on a Chinese holiday at the moment, but they are going to ship my order later this week. I think I'll be happy with the 60/88 combo. I don't want to dump it with some of the nasty wind we get out here. :thumbsup:


----------



## wedge962005

I'm starting to seriously consider ordering a set of these. I recently did 200 miles on a set of demo Zipp 404s. I couldn't believe the difference from my Bontrager Race XLites. I guess my question at this point is how do the hubs provided, Novatec or Chosen, compare with Zipp hubs or other major brands.

Have any of you who own either these hubs or wheels from Yinshun also ridden the Zipps or similar? How would you compare them?


----------



## stubek

kreyszig666 said:


>


that is a lot of wheel for a non tt or tri bike


----------



## lawrence

For a person that weights 158 lbs and says they have winds where they live I don't understand a 60/88. The deep dish helps with aero but only straight, it there are diagonal or side winds, you will lose speed and get pushed around. I would think a dish of substantial "less" aka minimal, would be a better wheel for you considering your weight and the winds.


----------



## stubek

lawrence said:


> For a person that weights 158 lbs and says they have winds where they live I don't understand a 60/88. The deep dish helps with aero but only straight, it there are diagonal or side winds, you will lose speed and get pushed around. I would think a dish of substantial "less" aka minimal, would be a better wheel for you considering your weight and the winds.


That is not totally true. I am not sure with these specific wheels, but I know the "major" brands are making their wheels be aero at up to 20 degree yaw angles. But even though, a 60/88 is still a lot for a normal road ride.


----------



## kreyszig666

It's two 90's, I'm training with a mind to get into TT'ing. I figure it can't hurt learning to handle the bike in a bit of wind. 
+ My regular route tends to be headwind out, tailwind back.


----------



## stubek

kreyszig666 said:


> It's two 90's, I'm training with a mind to get into TT'ing. I figure it can't hurt learning to handle the bike in a bit of wind.
> + My regular route tends to be headwind out, tailwind back.


If training for TT, good call. Give us a report on those wheels. Right now I run HED3 front and rear and just inherited a disc rear, but had been thinking of switching to a 808/1080 set up


----------



## blackstripes

lawrence said:


> For a person that weights 158 lbs and says they have winds where they live I don't understand a 60/88. The deep dish helps with aero but only straight, it there are diagonal or side winds, you will lose speed and get pushed around. I would think a dish of substantial "less" aka minimal, would be a better wheel for you considering your weight and the winds.



I think you may have got the two of us mixed up. He was going to go 60/88, but then got the 90s. I'm around 191lbs and am getting the 60/88 wheelset. We do have some strong winds in my area, but not all the time.


----------



## stubek

I got a quote from one wheel dealer in China for $900 for a pair of carbon tri-spokes, but they only offer clincher. I know that price is good compared to real HED3 wheels, but I thought it would be slightly better in China. Still waiting to hear from Yishun


----------



## asgelle

stubek said:


> That is not totally true. I am not sure with these specific wheels, but I know the "major" brands are making their wheels be aero at up to 20 degree yaw angles.


Still not quite right. Many brands are optimizing their wheels for 15-20 degrees, but drag (compared to some reference rim) is reduced at all reasonable yaw angles compared to head on. http://www.zipp.com/_media/pdfs/technology/rimshape.pdf


----------



## stubek

asgelle said:


> Still not quite right. Many brands are optimizing their wheels for 15-20 degrees, but drag (compared to some reference rim) is reduced at all reasonable yaw angles compared to head on. http://www.zipp.com/_media/pdfs/technology/rimshape.pdf


Good read! Thanks


----------



## blackstripes

Can someone comment on the shape of the Yishun wheels? From the pictures that I have seen they look V shaped as opposed to the toroidal shape on zipp wheels.


----------



## AvantDale

They are V shaped...


----------



## redmasi

AvantDale said:


>



AvantDale, the 50mm clinchers look great on the bike! :thumbsup: That's what I'm thinking I'll go with.

You've been running them for a little while now... What's your current thought on them? And how's the gloss finish holding up? Do they get marked up easily?


----------



## AvantDale

So far they've been riding great. The hubs roll really smooth. Still straight after an initial tightening of the rear spokes.

The clear has been holding up really good. Seems to be pretty durable. IMO, the clear is only there so that there is a visual representation of where the brake track is. They don't want you to place the pads too high on the rim.

For what your paying...I don't think you can beat that with a bat...


----------



## Matador-IV

*20mm clincher wheels*

Anyone built up a pair of 20mm clincher rims yet?

The assembled wheels from Yushin come in at 1427g. Seems like they could be lighter.
I'd like a pair for climbing around 1250g.

If I purchased the rims only, do you think I could build up a 1250g set for a reasonable price?

.


----------



## AvantDale

You can. A member on Weight Weenies built up a pair using 20mm rims, CX Ray spokes, and AC hubs that came out to just over 1000gr. Cost him somewhere between 700-800 dollars to build. 

Found the thread, 20mm tubular and 1066gr...

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=62998&start=150


----------



## redmasi

mjdwyer23 said:


> ][/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Thanks for the update, AvantDale. :thumbsup:
> 
> My last hurdle is getting over the packaging (or lack thereof). I'm surprised that no one has reported that they arrived damaged...
> These pics have 'headache' and 'hassle' written all over 'em... :cryin:


----------



## AvantDale

Lol...thats exactly how my wheels got to me.

When I saw the box...I thought the wheels would have been smashed.


----------



## XR4Ti

Here's (crooked) pic of my Yishun 50mm clinchers on the bike. Went on the first ride today.

This is all very subjective, and I don't have much to compare them with but they are comparable in weight to my Neuvation R28 Aeros, they gave a softer ride, and I was able to push bigger gears today, despite it being windy. I did notice the wind a few times and found on some larger sweeping turns on downhill descents with a x-wind that it tended to keep me a bit more upright but if I wasn't trying to notice whether I could feel a difference (in a x-wind) I probably wouldn't have (FYI, I'm 6', 160 lbs). I did one of my faster times on my circuit and avg HR was a little lower. Braking was not as good, but still in the realm of what I've ridden in the past with cheaper pads on alloy rims.

All in all, again very subjective, so take my comments for what they are worth, but the wheels felt good and I am happy.








I


----------



## neilh

blackstripes said:


> Can someone comment on the shape of the Yishun wheels? From the pictures that I have seen they look V shaped as opposed to the toroidal shape on zipp wheels.


Are the wheels from Hongfu a V shape as well?


----------



## stubek

neilh said:


> Are the wheels from Hongfu a V shape as well?


The real question is since the patent that Zipp/HED share on the toroidal shape is about to expire, do you think the other companies, Hongfu and Yishun included, are already making their molds and starting to produce them, but just waiting to sell them?


----------



## Urb

stubek said:


> The real question is since the patent that Zipp/HED share on the toroidal shape is about to expire, do you think the other companies, Hongfu and Yishun included, are already making their molds and starting to produce them, but just waiting to sell them?


I sure hope so and I would be suprised if we didn't see a new line of torridial shaped rims from the many of the other manufacturers.


----------



## stubek

Urb said:


> I sure hope so and I would be suprised if we didn't see a new line of torridial shaped rims from the many of the other manufacturers.


Does anyone know when the patent expires? Is it days/weeks/months from now?


----------



## blackstripes

Well, I can't catch a break. After over two months of waiting for my order, Yishun tells me my rims finally arrived and they will start building my wheels this week. I then wake up to an e-mail this morning notifying me that they are out of stock of black hubs...FML.


----------



## stubek

blackstripes said:


> Well, I can't catch a break. After over two months of waiting for my order, Yishun tells me my rims finally arrived and they will start building my wheels this week. I then wake up to an e-mail this morning notifying me that they are out of stock of black hubs...FML.


Seems like bad supply chain. now I am rethinking of ordering a set of wheels from them.


----------



## Urb

stubek said:


> Does anyone know when the patent expires? Is it days/weeks/months from now?


Apparently it already has. Check out the current thread on the patent exipry.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=224521


----------



## localist

I ordered/paid for wheels from Miracle Trade and Shanghai Hongying Trade on 17th and 26th August respectively. One wheel arrived from Miracle Trade a week ago (they still owe me a pair of rims which I am going to rebuild my Tokens with). And Hongying says they will ship tomorrow. Lets see what happens. Will post pics soon.


----------



## luca.grigo

I order today a new set from YishunStefano. I had already 38mm from yishun, and after months of using wheels are still perfect.
So 60mm Tubular for my new bike!!!

UPdate: becouse some people asked me: yes I used Groupbuy


----------



## Matador-IV

AvantDale....thanks for the link.

.


----------



## yishunbike

I'm the sale manager of yishun bike.Have more questions, pls feel free to let me know. 
EMAIL:[email protected]


----------



## YishunBike Stefano

I'm the sale manager of Yishun bike too.
Have more questions, pls feel free to contact me.
EMAIL: [email protected] [email protected]

View attachment 212979


----------



## mango1

Looking at the above picture... Could someone with Yishun 50mm Clinchers please measure the rim area inside the brake track, where a wheel sticker would go?
The description on these stickers say they are sized for a 50mm carbon rim (unless you tell them otherwise). 

The stickers are exactly 1 1/4" high, but hopefully there's at least 1 1/2" of rim space available on the 50mm rim. 

Thanks in advance! :thumbsup: 

http://stores.ebay.com/graphicshack...Search&_lns=1&_fsub=1182728016&_sid=941459666


----------



## luca.grigo

YishunBike Stefano said:


> I'm the sale manager of Yishun bike too.
> Have more questions, pls feel free to contact me.
> EMAIL: [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> View attachment 212979


Welcome Stefano! Remember my 60mm tubular


----------



## zigzag84

yishunbike said:


> I'm the sale manager of yishun bike.Have more questions, pls feel free to let me know.
> EMAIL:[email protected]


Hi Tony

It's a new wheelset model ? Because i don't see it on your cotation ?

What is weight please ?

A avaible now?

Thank you 

Bertrand


----------



## Safeway

zigzag84 said:


> Hi Tony
> 
> It's a new wheelset model ? Because i don't see it on your cotation ?
> 
> What is weight please ?
> 
> A avaible now?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Bertrand


Weight of the complete set (front/rear) would be awesome. But more importantly, what is the ride weight limit! I am not your average 140lb climber! I'm at 180lb!


----------



## fazzman

Im going to put a porsche sticker on my mazda. 



mango1 said:


> Looking at the above picture... Could someone with Yishun 50mm Clinchers please measure the rim area inside the brake track, where a wheel sticker would go?
> The description on these stickers say they are sized for a 50mm carbon rim (unless you tell them otherwise).
> 
> The stickers are exactly 1 1/4" high, but hopefully there's at least 1 1/2" of rim space available on the 50mm rim.
> 
> Thanks in advance! :thumbsup:
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/graphicshack...Search&_lns=1&_fsub=1182728016&_sid=941459666


----------



## redmasi

mango1 said:


> Looking at the above picture... Could someone with Yishun 50mm Clinchers please measure the rim area inside the brake track, where a wheel sticker would go?
> The description on these stickers say they are sized for a 50mm carbon rim (unless you tell them otherwise).
> 
> The stickers are exactly 1 1/4" high, but hopefully there's at least 1 1/2" of rim space available on the 50mm rim.
> 
> Thanks in advance! :thumbsup:
> 
> https://stores.ebay.com/graphicshac...Search&_lns=1&_fsub=1182728016&_sid=941459666


Hmmm.... they have De Rosa stickers. Hmmm....


----------



## redmasi

zigzag84 said:


> Hi Tony
> 
> It's a new wheelset model ? Because i don't see it on your cotation ?
> 
> What is weight please ?
> 
> A avaible now?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Bertrand


info, but not all answers: http://toptech-bike.com/Product.asp?ClassID=1


----------



## redmasi

AvantDale said:


> So far they've been riding great. The hubs roll really smooth. *Still straight after an initial tightening of the rear spokes....*


Do you recall the correct spoke wrench?

Park Tool series:
SW-0 (black handle) is sized for 3.22mm (0.127") (also the SW-40)
SW-1 (green handle) 3.3mm /80 ga./.130 nipple
SW-2 (red handle) 3.45mm /80 ga./.136 nipple (also the SW-42)
SW-3 (blue handle) 3.96mm /105 ga./.156 nipple


_We use CNspoke nipples
http://www.cnspoke.com/products/Nipple/nipple_func.htm
(it's the same than acc144 but it's acc188 18mm)
I don't know exactly what tool to use it _


----------



## YishunBike Stefano

redmasi said:


> info, but not all answers: http://toptech-bike.com/Product.asp?ClassID=1



24mm is the new rim profile for our company. It's more resistant than 20mm and his weight is similar. We choose this rim becouse we want a more durable but in the same time light wheelset. We decided to use this rim after a long time testing.
Price is the same than 20mm


----------



## SBH1973

Stefano,

Glad to see you here!

Couple of questions:

1) Are your rims manufactured in China or Taiwan?
2) Is Yishun the manufacturer of the rims, or the wheelbuilder? In other words, do you source your rims from another company?
3) Is the 24mm available in a clincher?

Thanks!

SBH


----------



## implayaz9

does any one know if I could fit these on a '10 f75?


----------



## Safeway

Which carbon wheel manufacturer did the custom drilling for a member of this board? I want a 32-hole 60mm carbon clincher. Most companies sell 24-hole clinchers, but offer 32-hole tubular rims.

I want my front and rear 60mm to match! I got the 60mm front from Yishun, but they do not offer a 32-hole 60mm clincher rim. I hope I can find a matching 60mm with 32-holes.


----------



## blackstripes

Safeway said:


> Which carbon wheel manufacturer did the custom drilling for a member of this board? I want a 32-hole 60mm carbon clincher. Most companies sell 24-hole clinchers, but offer 32-hole tubular rims.
> 
> I want my front and rear 60mm to match! I got the 60mm front from Yishun, but they do not offer a 32-hole 60mm clincher rim. I hope I can find a matching 60mm with 32-holes.



Any update on your Yishun order? Are they still in transit? Also, did you place your order with Stefano or someone else?


----------



## implayaz9

I am noob and wanna replace my oem wheels with these. mine are 700c wheels from a 2010 felt f75. which wheels I would need?


----------



## goneskiian

implayaz9 said:


> I am noob and wanna replace my oem wheels with these. mine are 700c wheels from a 2010 felt f75. which wheels I would need?


Any of them.


----------



## redmasi

implayaz9 said:


> I am noob and wanna replace my oem wheels with these. mine are 700c wheels from a 2010 felt f75. which wheels I would need?


All of these wheels are 700c, so you need to decide which rim profile you want (24mm, 38mm, 50mm, 60mm, 88mm), which is determined by your weight and desired usage. The deeper the profile, the more aero... but also the heavier it is, and the more affected by cross-wind. These are generalizations, but if you ride in the mountains, go lower profile (lighter). If you want to specialize in time trials over flat terrain, go deep. A good all-around profile might be a 50mm. I think your Felt has Shimano 105, so you'd need to specify a shimano-compatible hub. You could remove the cassette, tubes and tires from your current wheels and install them on these, or get new.... You may need valve extenders if you go with a deeper profile rim... I'm leaving lots of things out, but that should get you started. Ask away if you have more questions. :thumbsup:


----------



## fritzzz

Hi,

I've got a question about the various carbon finishes and have been looking at the Yishun website but they don't seem to have the photos for all of them.

Want to make sure I have them right

*3k*
https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/...n_Bicycle_Road_Frame_and_Fork_FM001_FO002.jpg

*12k*
https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i275/Fritz_bucket/Carbon Fibre/12kweave-tube.jpg

*Marble*
https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i275/Fritz_bucket/Carbon Fibre/DSC05127.jpg

*UD*
https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i275/Fritz_bucket/Carbon Fibre/P1030250.jpg


----------



## fritzzz

Hi,

I've got a question about the various carbon finishes and have been looking at the Yishun website but they don't seem to have the photos for all of them.

Want to make sure I have them right

*3k*
<a href="https://s74.photobucket.com/albums/i275/Fritz_bucket/Carbon%20Fibre/?action=view&current=Carbon_Bicycle_Road_Frame_and_Fork_FM001_FO002.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i275/Fritz_bucket/Carbon%20Fibre/Carbon_Bicycle_Road_Frame_and_Fork_FM001_FO002.jpg" border="0" alt="3k"></a>

*12k*
<a href="https://s74.photobucket.com/albums/i275/Fritz_bucket/Carbon%20Fibre/?action=view&current=12kweave-tube.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i275/Fritz_bucket/Carbon%20Fibre/12kweave-tube.jpg" border="0" alt="12k"></a>

*Marble*
<a href="https://s74.photobucket.com/albums/i275/Fritz_bucket/Carbon%20Fibre/?action=view&current=DSC05127.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i275/Fritz_bucket/Carbon%20Fibre/DSC05127.jpg" border="0" alt="Marble"></a>

*UD*
<a href="https://s74.photobucket.com/albums/i275/Fritz_bucket/Carbon%20Fibre/?action=view&current=P1030250.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i275/Fritz_bucket/Carbon%20Fibre/P1030250.jpg" border="0" alt="UD"></a>

So what is Matt finish or does is mean you can get a matt finish on 3k or 12k? If so can anyone post a photo of a matt 3k wheel?

Also, I quite like the UD finish but it looks quite wavy and uneven around the perimeter near the braking surface - are they all like that?

I am leaning towards a 38mm front and 50mm rear - apart from cosmetics is there any reason not to have different sized fronts and rears?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## implayaz9

redmasi said:


> All of these wheels are 700c, so you need to decide which rim profile you want (24mm, 38mm, 50mm, 60mm, 88mm), which is determined by your weight and desired usage. The deeper the profile, the more aero... but also the heavier it is, and the more affected by cross-wind. These are generalizations, but if you ride in the mountains, go lower profile (lighter). If you want to specialize in time trials over flat terrain, go deep. A good all-around profile might be a 50mm. I think your Felt has Shimano 105, so you'd need to specify a shimano-compatible hub. You could remove the cassette, tubes and tires from your current wheels and install them on these, or get new.... You may need valve extenders if you go with a deeper profile rim... I'm leaving lots of things out, but that should get you started. Ask away if you have more questions. :thumbsup:


Thank you so much for the info.
I might go with the 50mm as I am just riding around. how do I figure what hub size I have in the front and rear?

according to felts website, this is the info I got

Mavic CXP-22N aluminum rims with machined UB Control braking surface & wear indicator; laced 28H radial front/32H 3x rear hubs with Cr-Mo quick release skewer & stainless 2.0mm spokes with aluminum nipples


----------



## redmasi

implayaz9 said:


> Thank you so much for the info.
> I might go with the 50mm as I am just riding around. how do I figure what hub size I have in the front and rear?


You don't need to know what hub 'size' you have... Just whether you're running a Shimano, SRAM, or Campagnolo drivetrain (bet your running Shimano).
Here's a current Group Buy for Yishun wheels, showing what's offered, weights, and pricing. I'd recommend you go w/ clinchers , not tubulars: 
https://www.bikeforums.net/showthre...YishunBike-GroupBuy-Full-carbon-road-wheelset. 

Carbon wheels require a special brake pad that you install in your current brake calipers. If you have Shimano, Yishun includes them with the wheels, 
however many believe Swissstop Yellows are the best: https://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=CATEGORY_VIEW&CATEGORY.ID=1767&MODE=&BRAND.ID=. 

AvantDale's running 50mm Yishun clinchers here. Looks like he specified red hubs and spoke nipples. I think his bike ROCKS! :thumbsup:


----------



## implayaz9

whats the difference between clinchers and tubulars?


----------



## yurl

implayaz9 said:


> whats the difference between clinchers and tubulars?


clinchers tyres have separate tubes and attach to the wheel with a 'bead' that holds it in place on the rim of the wheel. the wheel will have a bit more material so the bead of the tyre can lock on hence the wheels are heavier.
tubulars the tyre and the tube are in one but you have to glue them to the wheel.
In general clinchers are easier to live with and change but are heavier. tubulars are lighter and for carbon wheels less likely to delaminate but tyre changes and gluing can be fiddly.
comes down to personal preference. there's probably at least a dozen threads arguing the benefits of each.


----------



## JPDynamics

Will my SRAM Forces Cassette be compatible with the Shimano 8/9/10 hubs(Chosen/Novatec) that Yinshun offers?


----------



## YishunBike Stefano

JPDynamics said:


> Will my SRAM Forces Cassette be compatible with the Shimano 8/9/10 hubs(Chosen/Novatec) that Yinshun offers?


100% compatible


----------



## slabber

fritzzz said:


> So what is Matt finish or does is mean you can get a matt finish on 3k or 12k?


Matte is the type of finish in terms of gloss level. Like house paint, gloss, semi-gloss, flat. Matte has no or almost no gloss. It has a flat look to it. 

I have my FM015 carbon frame in a matte clearcoat over 3K carbon. Looks great IMO.


----------



## Derman

Stefano:

Can you use tubeless itres with the clincher carbons - I'm thinking of getting the 50mm.

If anyone else has experience with road tubeless (Hutchinson Fusion 2) with carbon wheels, I'd love to hear it.

I'm concerned about the valve stem more than anything.

Thanks


----------



## fritzzz

Derman said:


> Stefano:
> 
> Can you use tubeless itres with the clincher carbons - I'm thinking of getting the 50mm.
> 
> If anyone else has experience with road tubeless (Hutchinson Fusion 2) with carbon wheels, I'd love to hear it.
> 
> I'm concerned about the valve stem more than anything.
> 
> Thanks


I'd say no, they do not have the bead around the edge to engage with the rim. Saying that companies are starting to make universal rims which fit both but I don't think Yishun is quite there yet


----------



## fritzzz

slabber said:


> Matte is the type of finish in terms of gloss level. Like house paint, gloss, semi-gloss, flat. Matte has no or almost no gloss. It has a flat look to it.
> 
> I have my FM015 carbon frame in a matte clearcoat over 3K carbon. Looks great IMO.


Thanks - that helps me out - any chance you can post a photo of it?

I am considering 3k wheels with a matt finish but everyone seems to order them in gloss so I am a bit worried about how it might look.

I have a white and black Pinarello which is painted in gloss - would matt wheels look odd with that?!


----------



## redmasi

Anyone currently running Yishun's (specifically, Chosen hubs) with campy 11-speed? 

Yishun says the hubs are 11-speed compatible, but I'd feel better if someone's already running it. Ran into an an issue with my 2009 Reynolds Attacks w/ Taiwanese KT hubs. Turns out they require a complete axle and cassette body replacement to go from campy 10 to 11.


----------



## Derman

Thanks - I didn't see a clincher picture - just tubulars. I'll search again and try to find a picture.

That said, I am riding non-tubeless specific wheels right now (dt swiss 1.1).

I think carbon paired with tubeless would be nirvana (for me).


----------



## KMan

*TT wheels - Tri Spoke/Disc??*

Does anyone know if any of these sellers do Tri/TT wheels? I'm looking for a Tri Spoke front, disc rear and of course don't have the $$ for any of the regular wheels out there. I'll start looking for used, but thought I might ask here.

Michael


----------



## stubek

KMan said:


> Does anyone know if any of these sellers do Tri/TT wheels? I'm looking for a Tri Spoke front, disc rear and of course don't have the $$ for any of the regular wheels out there. I'll start looking for used, but thought I might ask here.
> 
> Michael


Yes, almost all of them do.
I know Yishun does and their prices area bout $500 for a front and $550 for a rear for tri-spokes.

I have not talked to anyone about discs since I have one, but a quick search on Alibaba gets http://www.alibaba.com/trade/search?SearchText=disc+wheel+carbon&Country=&IndexArea=product_en&fsb=y


----------



## Safeway

It's been over 90 days since I paid Stefano for my wheels. I don't get it.

Stefano is running group buys on other forums, quoting a range of 15 days to 45 days for turn-around and delivery. Other wheels are shipping from Yishun. Other manufacturers are shipping wheels to their customers.

Over 90 days?

Stefano, I've been talking to you a lot over the past few weeks on Google Chat and via Email, but seriously. This is getting ridiculous. You haven't responded to my emails in a few days, so I am posting here.

Maybe you will read it.


----------



## nealric

stubek said:


> Yes, almost all of them do.
> I know Yishun does and their prices area bout $500 for a front and $550 for a rear for tri-spokes.
> 
> I have not talked to anyone about discs since I have one, but a quick search on Alibaba gets http://www.alibaba.com/trade/search?SearchText=disc+wheel+carbon&Country=&IndexArea=product_en&fsb=y


I would be interested if anybody has actually ordered one of these.


----------



## stubek

nealric said:


> I would be interested if anybody has actually ordered one of these.


I might be. I have an actual HED3 rear that is at the factory to see if it can be fixed. If not, I might get one of these, but that order is a couple weeks from happening


----------



## Safeway

Find it funny that no one commented on my post, even though you are planning on ordering from Yishun.

Like I said, Stefano has been wonderful to deal with, but 90 days is still 90 days.


----------



## stubek

Safeway said:


> Find it funny that no one commented on my post, even though you are planning on ordering from Yishun.
> 
> Like I said, Stefano has been wonderful to deal with, but 90 days is still 90 days.


My planning on ordering from Yishun is maybe a 50% chance or needing to order one at all and there are at least three other sellers who have quoted me the same price as Yishun.
Also, out of 550 posts on here, I don't know how many are good about Yishun, but many more are good than bad. I think only you and one other person have had troubles and it seems to be on stuff that is not in stock at the time of ordering.

I am hoping for you Safeway that it is just a production delay and some other good excuse as to why he has not been replying to your emails and not that Yishun has suddenly gone bad on everyone, but I am watching what you say about Stephano/Yishun and that will be part of my decision to buy from Yishun or one of the other sellers.


----------



## blackstripes

Safeway said:


> Find it funny that no one commented on my post, even though you are planning on ordering from Yishun.
> 
> Like I said, Stefano has been wonderful to deal with, but 90 days is still 90 days.


Safeway, you and I were in the same boat IIRC. Didn't you send payment back in July like I did for a 60/88mm clincher wheelset? I thought had indicated that you had receive a tracking number and that your order had shipped? Is that not true?

I just receiving a tracking number from Yishun on Friday for my order and it looks like it has left Asia and is on it's way to the states.


----------



## Safeway

No tracking number for me yet.


----------



## Safeway

*Yishun Wheel Order Timeline*

.....


----------



## Safeway

I said that if wheels don't ship by Friday, 10/22, I want a refund. Stefano asked for me to wait until 10/25, and if they have not shipped, he will refund my money personally and use my wheels.

Now I feel like ****. I don't want him to have to refund my money out of his pocket. He is a really nice guy. It is Yishun that had the supply problems.

My grandmother passed away yesterday, so I am pretty hot headed right now. I think I was too aggressive with Stefano on chat.

*If you want wheels, order with Yishun. Just don't order 88mm rims. Order anything else, and you will get your wheels on time.*


----------



## Jetmugg

I'm interested in ordering a pair of wheels for cyclocross racing, using tubular tires. I searched, and only found one reference to cyclocross in the Chinese wheel thread.

I'm 165 lbs and generally easy on equipment compared to some of the stuff I see.

Are there any of the carbon tubular rims that are more suitable for use in 'cross? Perhaps something with a slightly wider tire bed for more glue contact? I'm thinking that a 38mm section should be about right, but would love to hear about anyone else who has used these carbon tubulars for 'cross.

SteveM.


----------



## YishunBike Stefano

Safeway said:


> I said that if wheels don't ship by Friday, 10/22, I want a refund. Stefano asked for me to wait until 10/25, and if they have not shipped, he will refund my money personally and use my wheels.
> 
> Now I feel like ****. I don't want him to have to refund my money out of his pocket. He is a really nice guy. It is Yishun that had the supply problems.
> 
> My grandmother passed away yesterday, so I am pretty hot headed right now. I think I was too aggressive with Stefano on chat.
> 
> *If you want wheels, order with Yishun. Just don't order 88mm rims. Order anything else, and you will get your wheels on time.*


Safeway, no problem! You are right I told you. We are trying to do our best to solve this situation. 
Only 1 thing i want to explain better: I always answer to all email and call I receive, and all customers with YishunBike always receive their wheelset and after they are very happy  

I explain better situation. YishunBike is selling right now 80-85% of tubular wheels. We have plenty of tubular rims and in Europe, Asia and Australia 90% of customers order tubular wheels. In Usa, market is different: people prefer clincher wheels (60-70% orders) and we had a lot of orders during this period from USA. In future there will be no problem with clincher wheelset


----------



## Safeway

YishunBike Stefano said:


> Safeway, no problem! You are right I told you. We are trying to do our best to solve this situation.
> Only 1 thing i want to explain better: I always answer to all email and call I receive, and all customers with YishunBike always receive their wheelset and after they are very happy
> 
> I explain better situation. YishunBike is selling right now 80-85% of tubular wheels. We have plenty of tubular rims and in Europe, Asia and Australia 90% of customers order tubular wheels. In Usa, market is different: people prefer clincher wheels (60-70% orders) and we had a lot of orders during this period from USA. In future there will be no problem with clincher wheelset


Like I said, order with Yishun. Order with Stefano. The communication we get is top notch. I just happened to run into a series of issues, hence my frustration. I will order from Stefano again in the future, you can count on it.

1) Normal order, 30 to 45 days.
2) No 88mm clinchers, must adjust production.
3) No black Chosen hubs, must reorder.
4) Incorrect black hubs sent to factory, so no wheels built with untested hubs.
5) Chosen hubs ordered and received.
6) Today.

I hope the wheels are shipped soon. 

I will post pictures once they are.


----------



## lust4bikes

*option to Carbon Yishun Wheelsets*

I just ordered a set of 27mm alloy clincher wheels from Yishun that are stipulated to be 1390 grams for $290 including shipping to my address in California! These look like they have the same hubs as the carbon wheels. These will be my winter set as I don't like using carbon wheels in wet weather. I will post pictures when they arrive. Has anyone else tried them? 
If they are well made, I may have discovered a very sweet deal! 

Cheers!


----------



## Safeway

Wow, post a link of them. That is really light of aluminum.


----------



## Safeway

lust4bikes -

Check out:
http://www.eastoncycling.com/en-us/tritt/products/wheels/ea90-aero-458

$800 alloy clinchers are 1550g ...


----------



## Allaboutvous

Hi guys,

Anyone use Shanghai Hongying before? Was just wondering if they could be trusted or not. Seems like they're verified just like Yishun but not sure cause everyone seems to be ordering from Stefano

Cheers!


----------



## Safeway

No news yet on the wheels. Anyone else?

blackstripes?


----------



## blackstripes

Safeway said:


> No news yet on the wheels. Anyone else?
> 
> blackstripes?


I received my wheels about 2 hours ago and just took them out for a quick 9mi spin over my lunch break. I've got to get back to work so I don't have time to get into too much detail, but they are very nice!


----------



## Safeway

Awesome man! Post pictures. Ride details. Full weight, etc. That was quick shipping.


----------



## blackstripes

Safeway said:


> Awesome man! Post pictures. Ride details. Full weight, etc. That was quick shipping.


Today's ride was way too short to provide much details and I was really sore from just having run a half marathon. 

Here is the weight (3k carbon, gloss finish) without cassette, without skewers, and without rim tape:

Front 60mm clincher - 738g
Rear 88mm clincher - 1028g

...and here is a crappy cell phone picture:


----------



## Safeway

Awesome man, thanks - can't wait to hear more.

Weight as advertised, too.


----------



## Urb

+1 for having a bikestand at work


----------



## KMan

*Cycles Spot Ltd*

Has anyone ever ordered from Cycle Spot Ltd out of Indonesia? Is there anyway to verify a company listed on Alibaba? It's one of those "too good to be true" scenieros so I'm kind of leary.


Michael


----------



## Safeway

Still no word on the wheels unfortunately. Apparently a guy named Kevin is now in charge of my order. He told Stefano that the wheels should ship this week or Monday of next week. Kevin told that to Stefano, not to me. Kevin hasn't been replying to my emails, but Stefano is still replying, of course.

I don't get it. Blackstripe has his 60/88mm wheels already! Why can't they just make two ****ing sets of the wheels and ship one to me?


----------



## a10co91

I got a quote from Linda at dnkcarbonbikes out of China for carbon fiber tri spokes. 430 for a front and 512 for the rear. Shipping is 140 for the pair and "should be" about 20 days to your door. Has anyone found a better deal?


----------



## a10co91

Here is a link to the DNK website and the specs on the wheels.


http://www.dnkcarbonbikes.com/Product/detail.aspx?MenuID=020103&ID=5


----------



## wongjonsilver

Thanks for enquiry.

All our carbon wheels are manufactured in accordance with international quality standard. With high quality products and the professional and trustable service, we have won a high reputation among customers.

Because we have our own factory, so we can give you the best price.


Price for 50mm clincher (shimano or campagnolo) is 499.00$. Weight is about 1559 g.
If you want you can have our new Titan Skewers (43,4g pair) that are black, silver or red FREE of charge
If you make larger order, the better price would be available.

The cost of shipping to USA by ems is 70.00usd/carton, one pair in one carton. For ems, it need one week

You can pay with Western Union (no commission) or Bank Transfer (you pay all expenses) or Paypal (6% commission).

Usually, the sample delivery time is 10-30 days more or less. For every wheels, we supply skewers and brake pads for free, and we also offer 1 year guarantee for our wheels.

For now, the hubs (black, white or red) we are using are from Chosen (high quality) from Taiwan, and there 2 sealed bearings in the front and 4 bearings in the rear the bearings are from japan. Nipples can be red or black and spokes we are using are Aero Flat Spokes from Cnspoke (white +10$ and black)

http://www.chosen-hubs.com/pro.php?sid=4&tid=23&p_no=1
http://www.chosen-hubs.com/pro.php?sid=4&tid=24&p_no=9
http://www.cnspoke.com/products/Spoke_MAC/aero/aero.htm


I have great interest in developing business with you, it will be my big pleasure if i have opportunities to be on service of you in the future. Have more questions, pls feel free to let me know.

Just to let you know, a lot of racers use our wheelset. So the quality is very high.

Look forward to your early reply.
Thanks and best regards

Stefano
Yishun Industry&trading Co., Ltd
Email: [email protected]

2010/10/22


----------



## Safeway

Wongjonsilver - Are you ordering wheels from Yishun Stefano? If so, good call. He is great to deal with. 50mm clinchers should be quick to ship, too.


----------



## wongjonsilver

Safeway said:


> Wongjonsilver - Are you ordering wheels from Yishun Stefano? If so, good call. He is great to deal with. 50mm clinchers should be quick to ship, too.


I'm debating it. I have Mavic Cosmic Carbones and Fulcrum Racing Ones (2-way fit) that I use currently. Will the Yishun's be worth it? I'd have to get some Yellow Swiss-stop pads too. Has anyone done hard braking down the mountain w/ the Yishun's ? (
emergency stops)


----------



## Safeway

It's almost been 100 days, still no wheels.


----------



## Safeway

Well, you have Cosmic Carbones - those are nice wheels to start with. If you want a less expensive set of 50mm, then go for it.

Just make sure every thing is in stock before ordering. I've been waiting almost 100 ****ing days for my wheels. I ordered 60/88mm clincher, all black. They ran out of 88mm clincher rims and had to adjust production. Then they ran out of black hubs. I'm pretty ****ing pissed off right now since it's been so long for my order and now Kevin at Yishun won't return my emails.

That said, other people are having their orders fulfilled in a more timely manner.

Stefano is a stellar guy, but he is at the whim of Yishun in China.


----------



## Urb

Safeway said:


> It's almost been 100 days, still no wheels.


Totally unacceptable. The only outcome that would be acceptable now is the manufacturer to admit fault by compensating by either a large discount or fully reimbusing you the full amount plus any additional charges such as shipping and payment fees. Otherwise they are not admitting fault and are clearly expressiing how much they value your business.


----------



## Safeway

Urb said:


> Totally unacceptable. The only outcome that would be acceptable now is the manufacturer to admit fault by compensating by either a large discount or fully reimbusing you the full amount plus any additional charges such as shipping and payment fees. Otherwise they are not admitting fault and are clearly expressiing how much they value your business.


I think I am getting _one_ free bottle cage. Note that it isn't even a free _set_ of bottle cages. Just _one_.



> At the same time, in order to make up our apologize, we will give you one bottle cage for gift. And next time, we will do your order as VIP customer, and give you some discount.


That was in an email from Kevin 4 days ago. I was told that they would ship by the end of the week at the latest. Well, it is the end of the week. Kevin hasn't replied to any one of my emails since he sent the above email informing me that he is now in charge of my order, instead of Stefano.

I emailed Stefano to complain about Kevin, and of course, Stefano replied immediately.

So yea, still waiting on my wheels. I am beyond frustrated. Beyond irritated. Beyond pissed off.


----------



## Safeway

The Yishun guys read this thread.

I would think they would want to satisfy an unsatisfied, vocal customer. I'm out $600. I was originally quoted 15 to 30 days, but days kept getting added on. A week here. Two weeks there. Systematically, the date of shipment was pushed back to where it currently resides.

I'll let you guys know if I get a response from Kevin. Chances are, I won't.


----------



## wongjonsilver

Poop, only the 3k gloss finish 50mm rims are available. I was hoping for the UD finish. 3-4 month lead time for the UD finish. Why is it taking so long for your wheels Safeway??? I thought you were covered? @ least Stefano has a quick turnaround for replying to e-mails. 

I wonder if they do track wheelset builds? I didn't see any on Ali Baba


----------



## Safeway

Yea, Yishun only serves 3k gloss wheels.

As for my wheels, I have no effing clue why it has taken this long. They claim production issues followed by supply issues. Blackstripe had an order identical to mine - 60/88mm all black clinchers - and he already has his wheels. I ordered before Blackstripe, but I have no wheels. I only have the excuses I have been given.

But yea, Stefano is a really cool person. I've talked to him quite a bit. Since he is in Italy, this situation is out of his control. It is the actual Yishun manufacturer that screwed the pooch.


----------



## wongjonsilver

heel Material Carbon
Size 700 C
Spoke Hole Front20-Rear24 holes
Finishing 3K/ 12K/ UD/ MARBLE/ MATT
Place of Origin Fujian, China (Mainland)
Brand Name YS
Model Number YS WH50c
Rim 50C full carbon clincher rim
Profile 50mm profile
Hub Chosen Hub(black/red/white)
Spoke Mac aero 494(black/white)
Nipple cn Spoke Black/Red
Accessories Titanium
Cassette Body Shimano/Compagnolo 8/9/10/11
Weight 1545g/pair


That's weird. How come they state the different finishes of carbon weave if they only offer 3k gloss? I hope you get your wheels soon.


----------



## Safeway

I don't want to launch a smear campaign against Yishun, but this is ridiculous. Unacceptable.

It is starting to smell more like scam than transaction at this point. 100 days, no wheels. 4 days, no email. Thing is, what recourse do I have to get my cash money back in my pocket or get my damn wheels on my currently wheel-less bike?

All I have is smear.


----------



## a10co91

I don't think you have to safeway. I think enough people have taken notice of your situation. Enough people have been satisfied but the way your order has been handled is grossly wrong. It's not like you received your wheels a few weeks late, you still haven't received them and its been well over three months. I for sure will only use Paypal so I would have some sort of recourse. Hope you get them soon.


----------



## Safeway

Got an email from Kevin. Says the wheels will ship Monday.

I'll keep you all apprised.


----------



## blackstripes

Safeway, I was pretty much in the same boat. I think I sent payment on 7/27 and received my wheels two days ago... Not sure why I received my order before you received yours though. FWIW I was dealing with Sandy in China. I'm really pissed at the way my order was handled and how I was strung along the whole time, but hey, I've got my wheels and I like them a lot - and a super cheap pair of ugly sunglasses as my free gift.


----------



## Safeway

Yea, I paid on 7/20 and still don't have them. And they are not even made yet.


----------



## stubek

Safeway said:


> Got an email from Kevin. Says the wheels will ship Monday.
> 
> I'll keep you all apprised.


Are you sure he does not just send you the same email every 2 weeks? JK

I hope they do ship on Monday because I am thinking of a set of 66/88 for my training wheels on my TT machine so I can save my trispoke and disc for races.


----------



## a10co91

This is a little off the subject but does anyone know if rear wheels can be converted to front wheels? Specifically tri spoke carbon fiber wheels. 

Thanks


----------



## stubek

a10co91 said:


> This is a little off the subject but does anyone know if rear wheels can be converted to front wheels? Specifically tri spoke carbon fiber wheels.
> 
> Thanks



Yes, I actually have a HED3 trispoke rear track converted to front that I am selling. PM me if you are interested


----------



## fritzzz

wongjonsilver said:


> Poop, only the 3k gloss finish 50mm rims are available. I was hoping for the UD finish. 3-4 month lead time for the UD finish. Why is it taking so long for your wheels Safeway??? I thought you were covered? @ least Stefano has a quick turnaround for replying to e-mails.
> 
> I wonder if they do track wheelset builds? I didn't see any on Ali Baba


Have you seen any photos of the 50mm in a UD finish? 

I too am interested in them but I have only seen 88mm UD rims and they don't look too good, too wavy around the braking surface where the 3k carbon is....


----------



## Allaboutvous

Hey safeway,

Feel for you bro, hope you get them wheels soon.
They should chuck in a set of spokes free as well. People grow old in 90 days. Your money would have appreciated through investment in 90 days!


----------



## jazzart

*shanghai zhanggong*

Anyone bought wheels from shanghai zhanggong before? thinking of getting wheels from them


----------



## asherstash1

forgive me if this has been covered, i have gone through the thread but you know how it is, has anyone ordered them with different spoke patterns or got diff holes and built them up so ? ty ash


----------



## Safeway

Look on eBay. Some of those guys offer 20, 24, 28, 32 hole rims.


----------



## Safeway

I think they ran out of 60mm rims this time. Kevin asked me if I wanted to change to 50/88 or 50/50, and if so, that the wheels could ship immediately. Refund the difference in price. The difference isn't that much, only $40 maybe?

I just changed my order to 50mm/50mm - it is not what I wanted to do, but I will end up shaving off about 200 grams. Instead of asking for a refund, I asked them to send me a third 50mm clincher rim for free. They will probably say no, but I have a PowerTap I want to lace to match the front. If I can get this rim instead of a refund, it will help out a ton.


----------



## blackstripes

Safeway said:


> I think they ran out of 60mm rims this time. Kevin asked me if I wanted to change to 50/88 or 50/50, and if so, that the wheels could ship immediately. Refund the difference in price. The difference isn't that much, only $40 maybe?
> 
> I just changed my order to 50mm/50mm - it is not what I wanted to do, but I will end up shaving off about 200 grams. Instead of asking for a refund, I asked them to send me a third 50mm clincher rim for free. They will probably say no, but I have a PowerTap I want to lace to match the front. If I can get this rim instead of a refund, it will help out a ton.


That is so messed up. How complicated can it be to fulfill orders in the order that they were received... I mean really. I hope you get that third rim for free!


----------



## skyliner1004

blackstripes said:


> That is so messed up. How complicated can it be to fulfill orders in the order that they were received... I mean really. I hope you get that third rim for free!


the honest truth is... the factory probably doesn't care about a single customer. 1 guy isn't enough to slow down their production or for them to go out of their way for 1 guy. Their 60mm (the one you're missing, safeway?) is probably in low demand or is sold out. 

theres nothing wrong with 50/50, symmetry is beautiful and you wont get blown over in crosswinds.


----------



## fritzzz

skyliner1004 said:


> theres nothing wrong with 50/50, symmetry is beautiful and you wont get blown over in crosswinds.


What a cracking comment, I have been mulling over getting a set of 38/38 or 50/50 and it seems like you've given me the direction and answer I needed 

I was worried that the 38's just weren't going to look the business


----------



## KMan

*Disc Wheels?*



wongjonsilver said:


> Stefano
> Yishun Industry&trading Co., Ltd
> Email: [email protected]
> 2010/10/22



Do you manufacture/supply any Disc wheels or Tri Spoke front wheels? Either now or planning on for 2011??

Michael


----------



## blackstripes

So.... this is kind of weird. I can't find Yishun on alibaba.com anymore. Is it just me?


----------



## stubek

blackstripes said:


> So.... this is kind of weird. I can't find Yishun on alibaba.com anymore. Is it just me?



not just you, I had their site bookmarked and it is not working.


----------



## stubek

KMan said:


> Do you manufacture/supply any Disc wheels or Tri Spoke front wheels? Either now or planning on for 2011??
> 
> Michael



They do make one, but I can't get the link to it to work. I forget the price, but I want to say it was about 550 for a rear


----------



## 88 rex

Well, just ordered 50mm in 12k. Now to decide on hubs......hmmm


EDIT: Just for the fun of it I just ordered some Dixi hubs with Ti skewers. More than likely going with Sapims on the front and not sure about rear......probably CX rays too.


----------



## Safeway

I don't know if I will ride the wheels I get from Yishun. I've been causing them strife. What if they sabotage the wheels the ship me?

Ahhhh.

By the way, I told you that they promised the would ship the wheels on Friday and Stefano promised a refund if they didn't ship. Well, the wheels were not shipped and Stefano has no refund. Now they want until Monday to ship my wheels.

But here is the kicker.

They want me to change my order to 50/50mm or 50/88mm. After waiting 100 ****ing days, they want me to change my order. I asked Stefano countless times if I should change my order, and he always told me NO. Don't change your order. We will deliver what you want. But now, they want me to change my order.

**** me. I think Yishun is turning into a scam. A scam where I lose my $600+.


----------



## Safeway

I swear to god, if I don't get a tracking number for my original wheel set, 60mm/88mm, by Monday, there will be hell to pay.

Kevin, Stefano, Yishun, whoever - take note. Send my ****ing wheels.


----------



## Safeway

You guys were right. They are just repeating their old lies.

Until I hear from Yishun and get my wheels, *I suggest no one orders from Yishun.*

I sent a group email to Kevin, Stefano, and Tony at Yishun. I told them to email me or to call me within 24 hours or I will assume that they scammed me out of my money.


----------



## fritzzz

Safeway said:


> They want me to change my order to 50/50mm or 50/88mm. After waiting 100 ****ing days, they want me to change my order. I asked Stefano countless times if I should change my order, and he always told me NO. Don't change your order. We will deliver what you want. But now, they want me to change my order.
> 
> **** me. I think Yishun is turning into a scam. A scam where I lose my $600+.


You shouldn't have to change your order - they should honour it and give you decent compensation for the fluffing around and time spent on your part.

I too want to order some wheels from them but each time I get close to pushing the button someone posts a problem that is never resolved properly...


----------



## asherstash1

Safeway said:


> Look on eBay. Some of those guys offer 20, 24, 28, 32 hole rims.


 no i meant has anyone actually ordered anything different, the websites state they'd do special patterns, im talking like a nice set of £400 fake 16/18 Rolf's?


----------



## stubek

Safeway said:


> **** me. I think Yishun is turning into a scam. A scam where I lose my $600+.



Maybe this is why they are not on Alibaba any more. They will probably come back under a different name like Iyshun.

Safeway, you have my word that I will not order from them until you get yours, and I was looking at 3 sets...a rear trispoke, 50mm/50mm tubulars for my road bike, and the same 66/88 for my TT bike for training.


----------



## Safeway

Got an email from Kevin. Looking good.


----------



## yishunbike

yishun bike new website www.toptech-bike.com


----------



## Safeway

Just talked to Tony on Skype, looks like things might finally work out.

Thanks Tony!


----------



## Gall

*Aluminum braking surface*

Where can I order a pair of carbon wheels with aluminum braking surface?

Thanks!

Gall


----------



## Heedunk

Hey Safeway,

I also ordered a set of 60mm (clinchers) a few weeks ago in a groupbuy organized by Stefano. He made no mention of there being a production/shortage issue when I placed the order. 

I am quite worried now. Did you exchange for 50mm instead? Are you going to get a difference from the refund plus a "freebie" for your 100 day wait?


----------



## mango1

Heedunk said:


> Hey Safeway,
> 
> I also ordered a set of 60mm (clinchers) a few weeks ago in a groupbuy organized by Stefano. He made no mention of there being a production/shortage issue when I placed the order.
> 
> I am quite worried now. Did you exchange for 50mm instead? Are you going to get a difference from the refund plus a "freebie" for your 100 day wait?


Hopefully they'll toss a couple of carbon cages or something similar in the box for the wait...


----------



## Urb

mango1 said:


> Hopefully they'll toss a couple of carbon cages or something similar in the box for the wait...


Wouldn't be enough. The guy waited 3 months. How much is a bottle cage? $9? Costs the supplier 30 cents?


----------



## lawrence

They have different values than we do, they won't give a bottle cage, they worship money too much and feel they are losing money if they did. They don't understand integrity and the importance of providing outstanding customer service and doing what they need to to satisfy the customer.



Urb said:


> Wouldn't be enough. The guy waited 3 months. How much is a bottle cage? $9? Costs the supplier 30 cents?


----------



## a10co91

"Please calm it down my friend" Is this guy fricken kidding me? Take 600 of his hard earned dollars, promise him something for his money, then don't deliver. I would love to see how calm he is after that.


----------



## yishunbike

*yishunbike*



Gall said:


> Where can I order a pair of carbon wheels with aluminum braking surface?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Gall


yishun bike company sales manager Tony Chen,
email : [email protected]. 
msn:[email protected]
gmail:[email protected]
yahoo: [email protected]
skype:yishun_tony

Have more questions,pls feel free to let me know.


----------



## fritzzz

yishunbike said:


> yishun bike new website www.toptech-bike.com


Website's down so I guess they are working on it.

Pity as I want to see the old site with all the photos on it so I can work out colour combos....


----------



## yishunbike

fritzzz said:


> Website's down so I guess they are working on it.
> 
> Pity as I want to see the old site with all the photos on it so I can work out colour combos....


thank for you attention to our company，if you need the detail of our product you can contact me by email：[email protected]


----------



## YishunBike Stefano

Yishun official website in Alibaba will be on line shortly


----------



## stubek

fritzzz said:


> Website's down so I guess they are working on it.
> 
> Pity as I want to see the old site with all the photos on it so I can work out colour combos....



I did see the new website last night, looked good. Still not going to order my 5 wheels until Safeway gets his 66/88 set. If he is forced to settle for 50/50 or a refund, I will be buying my wheels elsewhere. DengFu and HongFun sell wheels also as well as quite a number of other people.


----------



## lawrence

All these carbon wheels sold by name brand manufacturers in the U.S., aren't they coming out of some Chinese factory? If so, I'd like to know which one and order from them. Maybe they are of better quality. Other than looking good and riding good, whether it be DengFu, HongFun, Yishun, or others, how do we know they are good? Will they last, will they crack, warp, break, wear out sooner many miles down the road?

Personally, I'd rather than a good set of aluminum wheels with a non metal spoke such as kevlar or carbon such as Mavic R-Sys or Synergy. They may last longer, I don't have to use special brake pads, and you'll get a comfortable ride because the spokes will absorb the vibrations, My opinion better than carbon wheels with metal spokes.


----------



## Safeway

As is, all three known Yishun contacts are aware of my order and are aware of my 50/50+88 request - Stefano, Tony, and Kevin.

It is going to finally go through!


----------



## stubek

Safeway said:


> Still waiting. I was told yesterday that everything would be taken care of 'today' in China. Meaning in the last 16 hours or so. Nothing was taken care of as far as I can tell.
> 
> Since 60mm rims are out of stock, I am attempting to get 50/50mm and an 88mm rear for the same price, or ever so slightly more. Still really bummed out that after this ridiculous wait, I have to change my order. However, even after changing my order, they still don't take care of it.
> 
> Tony told me yesterday that everything would be worked out and that the wheels would ship 'today'. We even did the 'hand shake' on Skype. Well, the day is over in China and there has been no update communicated to me.
> 
> As is, all three known Yishun contacts are aware of my order and are aware of my 50/50+88 request - Stefano, Tony, and Kevin.
> 
> It makes me sick to my stomach when I see them posting things like "FOR SALE - 40/50/60/88mm carbon clinchers! Delivery in 15 to 45 days!" They are still advertising 60mm rims. They are still making sales. All the while, I am 100+ days out, wheel-less.
> 
> I bought a domain name just in case Yishun doesn't deliver. I told myself last week that I would wait until today to put it online, however, I don't want to ruin my chances of getting the wheels. So I am giving the guys one more day to contact me WITH a tracking number.


It is probably in the thread somewhere, but how did you pay? Can you call your payment source and do a chargeback/refund through them?


----------



## Safeway

Bank transfer, it is final.

But I am getting my wheels. So it is okay.


----------



## Allaboutvous

Wow, I definately wont be doing business with Yishun. Even if their communications are good, all it sounds like is false promises


----------



## skyliner1004

Allaboutvous said:


> Wow, I definately wont be doing business with Yishun. Even if their communications are good, all it sounds like is false promises


why did you even make an account here?


----------



## AvantDale

Wow man...that sucks for you Safeway. Over three months of waiting and nothing.

They must have had a slow week when I made my order for the 50mm clinchers. I guess I was just "lucky" with my set.

I was thinking about ordering a set of 38mm tubulars...but seeing your situation...I highly doubt I'm going to go through with the order.


----------



## AvantDale

Sorry...double post...


----------



## yurl

Allaboutvous said:


> Wow, I definately wont be doing business with Yishun. Even if their communications are good, all it sounds like is false promises


My experience with Yishun and Stefano has been very positive like many others on this forum. I do feel for Safeway and the stuff up of his order really sux but I believe this is an exception rather than the usual experience. lets hope it gets rectified soon.


----------



## Safeway

I too think that my experience is the exception, and I have said that many times.

That said, I am still a bit disappointed to see how they handled this exception.

THAT said, I have recently spoke to four Yishun employees (Stefano, Tony, Danny, and Kevin) and it appears that a favorable solution is near. Once this transaction is settled and I receive the package, I will not hesitate to place another order. Probably for some ultra-lite tubular wheels for racing.


----------



## Allaboutvous

Skyliner, I made an account here to learn from the experiences of others. Is that a crime? Are we not allowed to have an opinion on something? You, my friend, looking at the amount of posts you've had since joining seem to have had many.

So tell me, why did you even create an account here?


----------



## Allaboutvous

Skyliner, I made an account here to learn from the experiences of others. Is that a crime? Are we not allowed to have an opinion on something? You, my friend, looking at the amount of posts you've had since joining seem to have had many.

So tell me, why did you even create an account here?


----------



## yurl

folks lets stay on topic and refrain from escalating into personal attacks.


----------



## Safeway

I 100% think that Yishun is a good company to order from. Even with my experience, I think that my experience was a one-time thing.

Everyone else on the board has had a positive experience, and my experience is turning into a positive one.

Yishun never stopped communicating with me. Yishun never denied fault.

And finally, I think the transaction is complete and I should have the tracking number in a few hours.

Thank you Stefano. Thank you Tony. Thank you Kevin. And, thank you Danny.


----------



## yishunbike

Safeway said:


> I 100% think that Yishun is a good company to order from. Even with my experience, I think that my experience was a one-time thing.
> 
> Everyone else on the board has had a positive experience, and my experience is turning into a positive one.
> 
> Yishun never stopped communicating with me. Yishun never denied fault.
> 
> And finally, I think the transaction is complete and I should have the tracking number in a few hours.
> 
> Thank you Stefano. Thank you Tony. Thank you Kevin. And, thank you Danny.


thks for all, we cant say that we never have probs with customers, but we promise that we are willing to solve probs with customers


----------



## Safeway

yishunbike said:


> thks for all, we cant say that we never have probs with customers, but we promise that we are willing to solve probs with customers


I know I was not the easiest to deal with, but glad you understand and glad you listen!

Thank you for keeping your promise and solving all problems.


----------



## stubek

Safeway said:


> I 100% think that Yishun is a good company to order from. Even with my experience, I think that my experience was a one-time thing.
> 
> Everyone else on the board has had a positive experience, and my experience is turning into a positive one.
> 
> Yishun never stopped communicating with me. Yishun never denied fault.
> 
> And finally, I think the transaction is complete and I should have the tracking number in a few hours.
> 
> Thank you Stefano. Thank you Tony. Thank you Kevin. And, thank you Danny.



Please let us know what the solution is once it is final


----------



## Safeway

50/50 and an 88 rear. I can run 50/50 or 50/88. Awesome!

I'll post again once I have a tracking #.


----------



## Spursrider

Safeway, I really hope everything turns out well for you. I have just made my payment to Yishun for a pair of 50mm clinchers when I saw your posts here


----------



## yishunbike

docwayner said:


> I bought a set of carbon tubular 50mm 1500 grams from Taiwan.
> The name of the wheels is Matrix and I simply love the wheels.  Great build, true, look great.
> 
> here is a link to the ebay site:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Matrix-Road...ccessories&hash=item1c13d0a32c#ht_2965wt_1002


Matrix wheels are also made in China. Most Taiwan bike brand are made in China mainland.


----------



## stubek

Safeway said:


> 50/50 and an 88 rear. I can run 50/50 or 50/88. Awesome!
> 
> I'll post again once I have a tracking #.


Great to hear. After my next paycheck, I can go ahead with my order.


----------



## Coolhand

*Moderators Note*



Allaboutvous said:


> Skyliner, I made an account here to learn from the experiences of others. Is that a crime? Are we not allowed to have an opinion on something? You, my friend, looking at the amount of posts you've had since joining seem to have had many.
> 
> So tell me, why did you even create an account here?


Indeed- back on topic.


----------



## Urb

Safeway said:


> 50/50 and an 88 rear. I can run 50/50 or 50/88. Awesome!
> 
> I'll post again once I have a tracking #.


This is an acceptable solution and when you receive your wheelset my consumer confidence will be restored.


----------



## Safeway

I have a tracking number, I just don't know where to track it, haha.

I ordered from bike_fun88 and used this weird tracking service. Once the package made it to the United States, that same tracking number could be used on the USPS.com website.


----------



## Safeway

Ah, it is China EMS. It will probably be either USPS or DHL once it is State-side.


----------



## skyliner1004

Safeway said:


> Ah, it is China EMS. It will probably be either USPS or DHL once it is State-side.


you know for all those posts you've made in this thread when you didn't receive your wheels, you owe us lots of pictures, weights on scales, and a huge detailed review of the good and the bad of these wheels!


----------



## AvantDale

Safeway said:


> Ah, it is China EMS. It will probably be either USPS or DHL once it is State-side.


Mine came by USPS. It didn't come with the normal mail drop off though...came by a separate USPS truck.

Good to see your situation got resolved!


----------



## Safeway

skyliner1004 said:


> you know for all those posts you've made in this thread when you didn't receive your wheels, you owe us lots of pictures, weights on scales, and a huge detailed review of the good and the bad of these wheels!


Yes, sir. :aureola:

I only have this scale:










So I hope the reading are accurate enough.

I have two handlebars (HB01 and HB02) and two seat posts (Both 1-bolt design, 300mm) that I will weigh as well.


----------



## Spursrider

Safeway said:


> I have a tracking number, I just don't know where to track it, haha.
> 
> I ordered from bike_fun88 and used this weird tracking service. Once the package made it to the United States, that same tracking number could be used on the USPS.com website.


I received a tracking number from Stefano yesterday, one week after making bank transfer for my 50mm clinchers. I was expecting 15-45 days wait as this order is part of the groupbuy on bikeforums.net. This is much faster than I expected :thumbsup:


----------



## Halfie

I ordered on the 20th of October, received my EMS tracking number on the 22nd, and received the wheels on the 27th. 38mm tubulars, all black. Went through Tony, and I would (and am thinking of) do it again in a heartbeat. 

Weighed the wheels and skwers. Skewers come to 44g (one weighs 24g, one weighs 20g), and the wheels are 576g Front, 754g rear, on a kitchen scale (but it measures my iphone to within 5g so it's decently accurate).


----------



## lust4bikes

*Just received Yishun alloy clinchers*

These puppies weigh 1390 grams, have 30m profile and have awesome hubs that are smooth, quiet, and spin forever. The price including shipping to California was $290. Paid by pay pal & got them from China 5 days later! Very well packed, they even came with very nice thin red rim tape installed. I like the red anodized spoke nipples... I can share some pictures but I don't see an "upload file" feature...These were bought from Stefano at Yishun.


----------



## fazzman

Did you weigh the wheels yourself? More info, spokes, hubs? Looks like full alloy rims. How do they ride?


----------



## yurl

lust4bikes said:


> have awesome hubs that are smooth, quiet


are Yishun using different hubs on these wheels? the standard hubs (Chosen) on my 38mm carbon tubulars spin well but are pretty noisy


----------



## fazzman

double post.


----------



## johng723

fazzman said:


> Did you weigh the wheels yourself? More info, spokes, hubs? Looks like full alloy rims. How do they ride?


Curious about that as well, their advertised weights have been known to be on the low side. That's a damn good price for alloys of that weight if they are accurate.


----------



## fazzman

Got an email from Tony from Yishin. Rim is a Kinlin XR270 (430gx2), chosen hubs (85/220g) , pillar 14/19 spokes (96/115g), nippels (6,8g). Has weights next to all components on an excel he sent to me. 1390g total. My only cancern is the alloy nippels, no brass on the drive side. But for 200 bucks plus shipping i dont think you can complain.


----------



## blackstripes

Well, I crash tested my 60/88 wheelset yesterday over a short lunch ride @ about 20mph. I haven't seen the bike yet but I am told the wheels are fine!  I wish I could say the same about my helmet, jersey, rear Rival shifter, carbon bars, left clavicle, right thumb, #6 left rib, left lung, right knee, and all my road rash...


----------



## yurl

ouch. get well soon


----------



## blackstripes

Thanks. At least where I live it is getting cold and riding season is wrapping up.


----------



## stubek

blackstripes said:


> Well, I crash tested my 60/88 wheelset yesterday over a short lunch ride @ about 20mph. I haven't seen the bike yet but I am told the wheels are fine!  I wish I could say the same about my helmet, jersey, rear Rival shifter, carbon bars, left clavicle, right thumb, #6 left rib, left lung, right knee, and all my road rash...


happy you are out of the hospital from the sounds of it at least. Good luck healing.


----------



## Safeway

Blackstripes, I think those wheels are cursed. Send them to me.

And really, that must have been a nasty crash. Broken collar bone? Bruised or punctured lung? Wow.

POST PICTURES OF ALL CARNAGE.


----------



## 88 rex

88 rex said:


> Well, just ordered 50mm in 12k. Now to decide on hubs......hmmm
> 
> 
> EDIT: Just for the fun of it I just ordered some Dixi hubs with Ti skewers. More than likely going with Sapims on the front and not sure about rear......probably CX rays too.



Rims arrived today. So that's about a week to get to the US from Taiwan. Not bad. They look awesome and feel pretty darn light! Can't wait to get the hubs and then take some measurements for spoke length.


----------



## Guymk

lust4bikes said:


> These puppies weigh 1390 grams, have 30m profile and have awesome hubs that are smooth, quiet, and spin forever. The price including shipping to California was $290. Paid by pay pal & got them from China 5 days later! Very well packed, they even came with very nice thin red rim tape installed. I like the red anodized spoke nipples... I can share some pictures but I don't see an "upload file" feature...These were bought from Stefano at Yishun.


I would love to see some more pics. To upload pictures you must first upload them to an image hosting website such as photobucket. Then use the the insert image button in the reply form and insert the url of the uploaded picture.


----------



## lust4bikes

Ok done (thanks for the photobucket reference). Unfortunately I kept on shrinking them to upload to this bike forum. I used the same name in saving them so I dont have the originals anymore. the photos are at:https://s1189.photobucket.com/albums/z422/lust4bikes/
They ride very smoothly & coast quietly. Ultra stealth.


----------



## Safeway

One week since tracking number received. Shipping to Dallas, TX. Hope I get them tomorrow!


----------



## YishunBike Stefano

Let us know !!


----------



## stubek

Safeway said:


> One week since tracking number received. Shipping to Dallas, TX. Hope I get them tomorrow!


I have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## rudedog55

Safeway, i am really hoping things work out well for you, i would have given up long ago.


----------



## Safeway

Nothing yet, the suspense is killing me. I hope they shipped me prime quality rims.

I had a dream (read: nightmare) just two nights ago that I received my wheel shipment. I was so excited, I ran over to the box only to find wheels that had been totally destroyed. I am talking about taco'd rims, spokes sticking out every which way, and edges ground flat as if they had been dragged along the concrete for a few miles.

I am not shitting you. These wheels weigh so heavily on my mind, I am dreaming about them.


----------



## blackstripes

Post up some pics when they arrive!


----------



## Safeway

YOU need to put up some pictures ... of your injuries.

What exactly happened? Tell the whole story!


----------



## Safeway

Everyone that has received wheels in the mail and tracked them - did your EMS tracking show this as the last update:



> Your item was handed over to Customs(HANGZHOU) at 2010-10-27 22:32:46


Neither EMS or USPS tracking has updated since then.

You guys got your wheels in 5 to 7 days. It is now day 9 for me. I get to wait longer for everything it seems, hah.


----------



## Alfus

Safeway said:


> Everyone that has received wheels in the mail and tracked them - did your EMS tracking show this as the last update:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither EMS or USPS tracking has updated since then.
> 
> You guys got your wheels in 5 to 7 days. It is now day 9 for me. I get to wait longer for everything it seems, hah.


*
I have exactly the same problem, *Your item was handed over to Customs(HANGZHOU) at 2010-10-27 22:30:15

*his anwers was:*
Dear Sir, We are very sorry for the late delivery by ems.
Because some uncontrol reasons in the chinese customs. before customs took a security for international packages
Hope your understanding and good patience.
For the goods. it is totally safe. and you will never loss the payment. We already get the infos from customs. will be released and get departure in 1-2 days
We hope your best understanding again

Yours
Tony


----------



## Safeway

Alfus said:


> *
> I have exactly the same problem, *Your item was handed over to Customs(HANGZHOU) at 2010-10-27 22:30:15
> 
> *his anwers was:*
> Dear Sir, We are very sorry for the late delivery by ems.
> Because some uncontrol reasons in the chinese customs. before customs took a security for international packages
> Hope your understanding and good patience.
> For the goods. it is totally safe. and you will never loss the payment. We already get the infos from customs. will be released and get departure in 1-2 days
> We hope your best understanding again
> 
> Yours
> Tony


That ****. Are you serious?

Well, released in 1-2 days means that it should be here today. Unless they were fibbing and it will be more like 1-2 weeks. Time will tell.

Why did NOBODY tell ME this?


----------



## Alfus

I only now that I need my wheels to start my trainings, and I don't have it!!


----------



## Safeway

I asked Tony and Stefano, and they both said it was normal.

To start with, they told me the wheels shipped on the 25th, but really, they shipped on the 27th. That irritated me, but I understood the issue. Now, customs took the shipment! I really hope I get to ride these wheels _this year_.


----------



## slynkie

My wheels are also apparently still stuck at customs, from the same date (10/27). Once they're past customs, I don't expect the status to be updated on EMS' website, but it should be on USPS. 

Since USPS' tracking sucks, in reality, I expect the tracking status will never be updated, and the wheels will just show up some time in the next 5 days. I hope.


----------



## Alfus

We've got a problem...


----------



## CHT

Safeway said:


> Everyone that has received wheels in the mail and tracked them - did your EMS tracking show this as the last update:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither EMS or USPS tracking has updated since then.
> 
> You guys got your wheels in 5 to 7 days. It is now day 9 for me. I get to wait longer for everything it seems, hah.


+1. Same situation. USPS just indicates "Foreign Acceptance". EMS side is same as everyone. I was notified wheels shipped on 10/25, but were received by customs and acknowledged by USPS on 10/27. I was hoping they were enroute through USPS, which does not have a very precise tracking system.


----------



## stubek

Safeway said:


> Everyone that has received wheels in the mail and tracked them - did your EMS tracking show this as the last update:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither EMS or USPS tracking has updated since then.
> 
> You guys got your wheels in 5 to 7 days. It is now day 9 for me. I get to wait longer for everything it seems, hah.


Let me give you some advice. DON'T GO TO VEGAS and if you do, DON'T place any bets.

Honestly, since there was that package scare over the weekend with UPS and FedEx coming out of Yemen, everything is under tighter security, I would not be surprised if they are now opening EVERY box which is taking longer.


----------



## blackstripes

this is what my tracking info looked like:

　
Timing Site Status
　 2010-10-15 12:00:00 FUZHOU Posting 
　 2010-10-15 12:25:25 FUZHOU Despatch from Sorting Center 
　 2010-10-15 16:26:14 FUZHOU Despatch from Sorting Center 
　 2010-10-18 11:26:00 UNITED STATES OF AMERICA USSFOA Arrival at Sorting Center 
　 2010-10-18 11:27:00 UNITED STATES OF AMERICA USSFOA Handed over to Customs 
　 2010-10-19 15:02:00 UNITED STATES OF AMERICA USSFOA Released from Customs 
　 2010-10-20 08:46:00 UNITED STATES OF AMERICA 66062 Arrival at Delivery Office 
　 2010-10-20 09:28:00 UNITED STATES OF AMERICA 66061 Arrival at Delivery Office 
　 2010-10-20 11:15:00 UNITED STATES OF AMERICA 66061 Delivery


----------



## siberian

My shipment status is the same as the rest of yours. Handed over to customs on 10/27. No update on EMS or USPS site since then. 

I suspect that the issue with those c*cksuckers in Yemen and the bomb plot has caused major delays in international shipments. I also wondered if the shipment to the US was coming by boat and not air. Of course, knowing my luck, if by boat, the ship will get hijacked by Somoli pirates. 

I guess I'm just hoping like everyone else that the package just shows up without ever being updated on the USPS website. That would be a very nice surprise!

Waiting patiently....


----------



## hayai_240

Question for riders that have the all carbon clincher rims. I am looking into getting the 38mm carbon clinchers from Tony at Yishun. Have any of you experienced a flat tire or a blowout while riding on your carbon clinchers yet? Were you able to safely come to a stop without damaging your wheel? This will be my first set of all carbon clinchers and was wondering if this is an issue.


----------



## Alfus

Timing Site Status
　 2010-10-27 15:08:00 LINAN Posting 
　 2010-10-27 16:39:00 LINAN Despatch from Sorting Center 
　 2010-10-27 18:09:43 LINAN Arrival at Sorting Center 
　 2010-10-27 19:19:20 LINAN Despatch from Sorting Center 
　 2010-10-27 21:56:00 HANGZHOU Arrival at Sorting Center 
　 2010-10-27 22:30:15 HANGZHOU Handed over to Customs


----------



## Safeway

Yishun Stefano or Yishun Tony - POST HERE.

What is going on?
When will we get our wheels?


----------



## FTR

Safeway said:


> Yishun Stefano or Yishun Tony - POST HERE.
> 
> What is going on?
> When will we get our wheels?


HTF would they know?
Once it is EMS they have as little access to the info as you do.


----------



## slynkie

FTR said:


> HTF would they know?
> Once it is EMS they have as little access to the info as you do.


does it hurt to ask? 

who knows..as a company that basically relies on international shipping, they may have contacts at the customs offices that can provide details.


----------



## FTR

You may be right but I will be EXTREMELY surprised.
I have had this problem with Chain Reaction. Asked them and all they could do was lodge a query with the shipping company.
Asking Yishun to get on here and tell you what is happening is ridiculous.
It is a shipping/customs issue.


----------



## Spursrider

Agree with FTR. It's beyond Yishun's control.

Just checked again on the EMS site :
Timing Site Status 
　 2010-10-27 15:16:00 LINAN Posting 
　 2010-10-27 16:39:00 LINAN Despatch from Sorting Center 
　 2010-10-27 18:09:43 LINAN Arrival at Sorting Center 
　 2010-10-27 19:19:20 LINAN Despatch from Sorting Center 
　 2010-10-27 21:56:00 HANGZHOU Arrival at Sorting Center 
　 2010-10-27 22:31:34 HANGZHOU Handed over to Customs 
　 2010-11-05 09:14:25 HANGZHOU Arrival at Sorting Center 
　 2010-11-05 10:02:34 HANGZHOU Despatch from Sorting Center 

The wheels are on the way!!


----------



## slynkie

Spursrider said:


> Agree with FTR. It's beyond Yishun's control.


facepalm x2.



Spursrider said:


> The wheels are on the way!!


wow, seeing your post I checked too, looks like the same:
2010-10-27 16:11:00	LINAN Posting 
2010-10-27 16:39:00	LINAN Despatch from Sorting Center 
2010-10-27 18:09:43	LINAN Arrival at Sorting Center 
2010-10-27 19:19:20	LINAN Despatch from Sorting Center 
2010-10-27 21:56:00	HANGZHOU Arrival at Sorting Center 
2010-10-27 22:29:25	HANGZHOU Handed over to Customs 
2010-11-05 09:14:25	HANGZHOU Arrival at Sorting Center 
2010-11-05 10:03:46	HANGZHOU Despatch from Sorting Center 
I wonder now how long it'll take to reach NY..


----------



## alexb618

there is a massive shake up of security at the moment, particularly from 'the east'

this is not a surprise considering people have been mailing explosives around the place lately


----------



## Safeway

**** me. So the wheels are finally in the way. I was expecting them this week. Guess not. Why must everything go wrong with these damn orders?!


----------



## siberian

Yay, mine have finally updated as well. F*cking Al Quiada Yemeni c*ck suckers. :incazzato:


----------



## YishunBike Stefano

I suppose it's for security reason. Usually to Usa took 1 week... maximum 10 days, anyway depends from postal service


----------



## fritzzz

I'm hoping it's OK to ask a couple of off-topic questions as I've got some 50mm tubulars coming from Stefano....

(1) Can anyone recommend a particular tubular tyre (will be used for general riding, not racing)?

(2) With the 50mm deep rims I am assuming that I need to fit valve extenders so I'm guessing I buy the extender from the same company I buy the tubular from?

(3) Do all tubular tyres have a removable valve core?

Thanks for your help - cannot wait to get my wheels!!!


----------



## fritzzz

I'm hoping it's OK to ask a couple of off-topic questions as I've got some 50mm tubulars coming from Stefano....

(1) Can anyone recommend a particular tubular tyre (will be used for general riding, not racing)?

(2) With the 50mm deep rims I am assuming that I need to fit valve extenders so I'm guessing I buy the extender from the same company I buy the tubular from?

(3) Do all tubular tyres have a removable valve core?

Thanks for your help - cannot wait to get my wheels!!!


----------



## Alfus

YEAHHHH

2010-10-27 22:30:15 HANGZHOU Handed over to Customs 
　 2010-11-05 09:14:25 HANGZHOU Arrival at Sorting Center 
　 2010-11-05 09:15:48 HANGZHOU Released from Customs 
　 2010-11-05 09:51:43 HANGZHOU Despatch from Sorting Center


----------



## CHT

On their way....

2010-10-27 22:29:35 HANGZHOU Handed over to Customs 
2010-11-05 09:14:25 HANGZHOU Arrival at Sorting Center 
2010-11-05 09:15:51 HANGZHOU Released from Customs 
2010-11-05 09:52:24 HANGZHOU Despatch from Sorting Center 

:thumbsup:


----------



## stubek

fritzzz said:


> I'm hoping it's OK to ask a couple of off-topic questions as I've got some 50mm tubulars coming from Stefano....
> 
> (1) Can anyone recommend a particular tubular tyre (will be used for general riding, not racing)?
> 
> (2) With the 50mm deep rims I am assuming that I need to fit valve extenders so I'm guessing I buy the extender from the same company I buy the tubular from?
> 
> (3) Do all tubular tyres have a removable valve core?
> 
> Thanks for your help - cannot wait to get my wheels!!!


1. Unless racing, don't buy Vitoria Corsa, they are so light that the butyl inner tubes slow leak and you have to put air in them every 2 days. I like the continental sprinters and have over 1500 miles on my pair of those. I put air in them about once a month.
2. Some tires come with long valves. I think my sprinters would be long enough, if not, I think the continental tri specific tires have pretty long stems.
3. from the main manufacturers, yes


----------



## CHT

fritzzz said:


> I'm hoping it's OK to ask a couple of off-topic questions as I've got some 50mm tubulars coming from Stefano....
> 
> (1) Can anyone recommend a particular tubular tyre (will be used for general riding, not racing)?
> 
> (2) With the 50mm deep rims I am assuming that I need to fit valve extenders so I'm guessing I buy the extender from the same company I buy the tubular from?
> 
> (3) Do all tubular tyres have a removable valve core?
> 
> Thanks for your help - cannot wait to get my wheels!!!


1. Everyone has their own opinions. If you are partial to a brand of clincher, I would check out their tubular options. For me, I'm going with Continental Competitions...I've been using Continental clinchers forever and the Competitions have been around for a long time.

2. Yes, most tubular valves are around 30-40mm...although longer valves are becoming more commonplace. There are many options for valve extenders and different types. Personally, I like Vittoria valve extenders because they actually replace you current valve (presta top screws into top of extender) rather than sliding over the existing valve which potentially leads to leaks since the valve remains open. Like tires, everyone has their own likes and dislikes.

3. The cheaper tubulars do not always have removable cores. Better (more expensive tubulars) almost always do.


----------



## YishunBike Stefano

fritzzz said:


> I'm hoping it's OK to ask a couple of off-topic questions as I've got some 50mm tubulars coming from Stefano....
> 
> (1) Can anyone recommend a particular tubular tyre (will be used for general riding, not racing)?


CHT gave all answer you need. 
Personally I use or Continental Competition or Vittoria CX II (23mm) if I want to spend a lot. Continental sprinter if I want to save money...


----------



## slynkie

YishunBike Stefano said:


> CHT gave all answer you need.
> Personally I use or Continental Competition or Vittoria CX II (23mm) if I want to spend a lot. Continental sprinter if I want to save money...


what BAR/PSI do you run the 23mm vittoria's at? (and at what weight, if you don't mind posting it)


----------



## YishunBike Stefano

I'm very light less than 130lbs. Normally I use 8,5 bar maximum 9,0


----------



## Safeway

2010-10-27 15:18:00	LINAN Posting 
2010-10-27 16:39:00	LINAN Despatch from Sorting Center 
2010-10-27 18:09:43	LINAN Arrival at Sorting Center 
2010-10-27 19:19:20	LINAN Despatch from Sorting Center 
2010-10-27 21:56:00	HANGZHOU Arrival at Sorting Center 
2010-10-27 22:32:46	HANGZHOU Handed over to Customs 
2010-11-05 09:15:25	HANGZHOU Arrival at Sorting Center 
2010-11-05 09:16:31	HANGZHOU Released from Customs 
2010-11-05 10:04:31	HANGZHOU Despatch from Sorting Center

*2010-11-?? ??:??:??	DALLAS, TX Arrival at doorstep*

I wonder when the last entry will happen. It is Friday, so the weekend will further delay the shipment. I'm going to guess Wednesday of next week. Man, this situation gets more and more depressing. Should have just bought some Edge Composites or something.


----------



## stubek

Safeway said:


> 2010-10-27 15:18:00	LINAN Posting
> 2010-10-27 16:39:00	LINAN Despatch from Sorting Center
> 2010-10-27 18:09:43	LINAN Arrival at Sorting Center
> 2010-10-27 19:19:20	LINAN Despatch from Sorting Center
> 2010-10-27 21:56:00	HANGZHOU Arrival at Sorting Center
> 2010-10-27 22:32:46	HANGZHOU Handed over to Customs
> 2010-11-05 09:15:25	HANGZHOU Arrival at Sorting Center
> 2010-11-05 09:16:31	HANGZHOU Released from Customs
> 2010-11-05 10:04:31	HANGZHOU Despatch from Sorting Center
> 
> *2010-11-?? ??:??:??	DALLAS, TX Arrival at doorstep*
> 
> I wonder when the last entry will happen. It is Friday, so the weekend will further delay the shipment. I'm going to guess Wednesday of next week. Man, this situation gets more and more depressing. Should have just bought some Edge Composites or something.


2010-11-31 25:62:71 DALLAS, TX Arrival at doorstep


----------



## Safeway

Haha. Thanks for lifting my spirits.


----------



## stubek

Safeway said:


> Haha. Thanks for lifting my spirits.


maybe they will deliver on the second Tuesday of this week.
Honestly, the delivery is not Yishun's fault, it is the problem of customs and some guys in the desert.


----------



## Mackers

You have two Tuesdays a week?


----------



## stubek

Mackers said:


> You have two Tuesdays a week?


Of course, I pay all my bills on the second Tuesday of each week.


----------



## Safeway

2010-10-27 15:18:00	LINAN Posting 
2010-10-27 16:39:00	LINAN Despatch from Sorting Center 
2010-10-27 18:09:43	LINAN Arrival at Sorting Center 
2010-10-27 19:19:20	LINAN Despatch from Sorting Center 
2010-10-27 21:56:00	HANGZHOU Arrival at Sorting Center 
2010-10-27 22:32:46	HANGZHOU Handed over to Customs 
2010-11-05 09:13:25	HANGZHOU Arrival at Sorting Center 
2010-11-05 09:16:31	HANGZHOU Released from Customs 
2010-11-05 10:04:31	HANGZHOU Despatch from Sorting Center 
2010-11-06 07:51:17	LINAN Arrival at Sorting Center 
2010-11-06 08:58:12	LINAN Delivery arranged 

Umm ...

LINAN to HANGZHOU and then back to LINAN?

Do you think this was a Chinese Customs Return-to-Sender?

WHAT THE ****?


----------



## Safeway

Shipping via DHL today.


----------



## slynkie

damn, my status shows the same as yours (back in Linan, "Delivery arranged"). i posted it on bikeforums, Stefano seems to monitor that thread more closely than here, maybe he'll have some explanation.


----------



## Safeway

xxxxx


----------



## Safeway

......


----------



## slynkie

Safeway said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> They ****ed up my shipping and they are being returned to Yishun over the next day or two. Then, after they receive the shipment, they will be sent out again.
> 
> WHAT THE ****.


where'd you get that info? did someone from yishun contact you directly? i ask because our status seems the same but i haven't gotten any emails.


----------



## Safeway

I'm talking to Tony right now. Chatting with him.


----------



## Alfus

Safeway said:


> 2010-10-27 15:18:00	LINAN Posting
> 2010-10-27 16:39:00	LINAN Despatch from Sorting Center
> 2010-10-27 18:09:43	LINAN Arrival at Sorting Center
> 2010-10-27 19:19:20	LINAN Despatch from Sorting Center
> 2010-10-27 21:56:00	HANGZHOU Arrival at Sorting Center
> 2010-10-27 22:32:46	HANGZHOU Handed over to Customs
> 2010-11-05 09:13:25	HANGZHOU Arrival at Sorting Center
> 2010-11-05 09:16:31	HANGZHOU Released from Customs
> 2010-11-05 10:04:31	HANGZHOU Despatch from Sorting Center
> 2010-11-06 07:51:17	LINAN Arrival at Sorting Center
> 2010-11-06 08:58:12	LINAN Delivery arranged
> 
> Umm ...
> 
> LINAN to HANGZHOU and then back to LINAN?
> 
> Do you think this was a Chinese Customs Return-to-Sender?
> 
> WHAT THE ****?



The same as mine!!!!!!!!!!!

2010-10-27 15:08:00 LINAN Posting 
　 2010-10-27 16:39:00 LINAN Despatch from Sorting Center 
　 2010-10-27 18:09:43 LINAN Arrival at Sorting Center 
　 2010-10-27 19:19:20 LINAN Despatch from Sorting Center 
　 2010-10-27 21:56:00 HANGZHOU Arrival at Sorting Center 
　 2010-10-27 22:30:15 HANGZHOU Handed over to Customs 
　 2010-11-05 09:14:25 HANGZHOU Arrival at Sorting Center 
　 2010-11-05 09:15:48 HANGZHOU Released from Customs 
　 2010-11-05 09:51:43 HANGZHOU Despatch from Sorting Center 
　 2010-11-06 07:51:32 LINAN Arrival at Sorting Center 
　 2010-11-06 08:58:12 LINAN Delivery arranged


----------



## fritzzz

Mine are almost here 

2010-11-02 16:45:00 SHANGHAI Posting 
2010-11-02 17:55:00 SHANGHAI Despatch from Sorting Center 
2010-11-02 20:54:20 SHANGHAI Arrival at Sorting Center 
2010-11-02 23:45:27 SHANGHAI Despatch from Sorting Center 
2010-11-05 08:01:00 COMMENWEALTH OF AUSTRALIA SYDNEY EMS Arrival at Sorting Center 
2010-11-05 08:01:00 COMMENWEALTH OF AUSTRALIA SYDNEY EMS Handed over to Customs 
2010-11-05 17:08:00 COMMENWEALTH OF AUSTRALIA SYDNEY EMS Released from Customs 

Happy times!!!


----------



## Safeway

So. Not. Fair.

I ordered 115 days ago and my wheels are still sitting in the Yishun factory. They were shipped 10-25-2010, a full week before yours were shipped.

I think my order is cursed. Seriously. A third of a year I've been waiting on these wheels.


----------



## Alfus

I hope they give us a solution...


----------



## Safeway

Apparently the wheels have been repackaged and are being shipped out again via EMS. EMS picks up from the factory daily, so they will be picked up in 4 to 6 hours.

Seriously, I hate seeing other people get wheels in 10 days total elapsed time from order to delivery. I have been waiting 4 damn months for my wheels.


----------



## Alfus

it's no serious........


----------



## Alfus

Another 2 weeks (minimum) whitout wheels...


----------



## fritzzz

Safeway said:


> So. Not. Fair.
> 
> I ordered 115 days ago and my wheels are still sitting in the Yishun factory. They were shipped 10-25-2010, a full week before yours were shipped.
> 
> I think my order is cursed. Seriously. A third of a year I've been waiting on these wheels.


Yep, you are right, I have been watching your posts and reading about how your order has been handled and it is extremely poor.

Without trying to rub salt into your wounds my wheels were ordered on 29 October so I am extremely happy with how my order has gone through.

Yishun need to post a very clear explanation of what happened to your order for all to see.


----------



## YishunBike Stefano

As I wrote in some emails, some parcel to USA have been sent back to sender (no motivation)... The same day we shipped a lot of parcel to other countries with no problem... As soon as we get wheels back, we'll send to your address and I'll send you new tracking.

Sorry for that, but is not our fault for sure!
If you have any question feel free to ask. I try but I can't read all threads, but if you send an email I'll answer for sure
Thanks
Stefano


----------



## Alfus

Timing Site Status
　 2010-10-27 15:08:00 LINAN Posting 
　 2010-10-27 16:39:00 LINAN Despatch from Sorting Center 
　 2010-10-27 18:09:43 LINAN Arrival at Sorting Center 
　 2010-10-27 19:19:20 LINAN Despatch from Sorting Center 
　 2010-10-27 21:56:00 HANGZHOU Arrival at Sorting Center 
　 2010-10-27 22:30:15 HANGZHOU Handed over to Customs 
　 2010-11-05 09:14:25 HANGZHOU Arrival at Sorting Center 
　 2010-11-05 09:15:48 HANGZHOU Released from Customs 
　 2010-11-05 09:51:43 HANGZHOU Despatch from Sorting Center 
　 2010-11-06 07:51:32 LINAN Arrival at Sorting Center 
　 2010-11-06 08:58:12 LINAN Delivery arranged 
　 2010-11-06 11:00:00 LINAN Delivery


----------



## Safeway

Having to wait for 115 days with the wheels still sitting at the factory is for sure Yishun's fault. And all they say is sorry. Sorry for making you wait a third of a ****ing year.


----------



## fritzzz

Safeway said:


> Having to wait for 115 days with the wheels still sitting at the factory is for sure Yishun's fault. And all they say is sorry. Sorry for making you wait a third of a ****ing year.


Yep, I agree and I'm sure others do too. The bit with the items being returned is out of their control but that only explains 10 out of 115 days....

Stefano, you or Tony or someone else needs to clearly explain what happened to make Safeway's order go so wrong.


----------



## roshea

YishunBike Stefano said:


> Sorry for that, but is not our fault for sure!


Seems to be a recurring theme here


----------



## Safeway

Tony and Stefano, send out our new tracking numbers!


----------



## YishunBike Stefano

Hi Safeway. On Monday you all guys will receive new tracking numbers... We have to understand what was wrong with this shipment. As I told you the same day other shipment has been done with no problem


----------



## Alfus

¿??¿?

2010-11-05 09:51:43 HANGZHOU Despatch from Sorting Center 
　 2010-11-06 07:51:32 LINAN Arrival at Sorting Center 
　 2010-11-06 08:58:12 LINAN Delivery arranged 
　 2010-11-06 11:00:00 LINAN Delivery


----------



## Safeway

Where the **** are our new tracking numbers?


----------



## slynkie

Safeway said:


> Where the **** are our new tracking numbers?


Stefano said Monday, it's just barely the Monday workday in China. give them a chance.


----------



## dmabraham

Safeway said:


> Where the **** are our new tracking numbers?


It may be advisable to start a new thread concerning your particular experience with Yishun, as this thread seems to have deteriorated into a space for you to vent. I don't mean this sarcastically, as your particular experience has been valuable and steered me away from purchasing through this company. That said the majority of posts here lately seem to blurbs with profanity bleeped out, unhelpful complaints, and updates about your particular experience, rather than information concerning actual wheels, other manufacturers, or individual builds.

I'm sorry you have had to wait for so long for your wheels, I would have taken the refund a while ago given the previous several months worth of bad experience.

d


----------



## FTR

Safeway said:


> Where the **** are our new tracking numbers?


Safeway
Although I completely agree that you have waited long enough, please keep your personal discussions with Yishun just that.
Personal.
I dont need to read a running dialogue here.

Seriously, if I was you, I would have accepted the refund and then purchased locally.
Long distance purchases are obviously not for you.


----------



## lust4bikes

I would like to hear experiences from people that have over 1000 miles on Chinese carbon wheels. I tried some Carbon wheels (don't know where they were made). In one month I chipped the front wheel (dont know how, just discovered the chip when topping off my air), and I melted the rear wheel. The dealer was surprised, but gave me a credit (and the whole process was a positive experience) which I used for other hand made race wheels (not carbon this time). I loved the way they rode... probably I'll give them another chance in a couple of years as the technology or my luck will undoubtedly improve....


----------



## Spursrider

Just received the new tracking number from Stefano

Timing Site Status 
　 2010-11-08 14:35:00 LINAN Posting 
　 2010-11-08 17:39:15 LINAN Arrival at Sorting Center


----------



## YishunBike Stefano

All wheels are re-sent already to customers, Some on friday and the rest on Monday. Sorry for the incovenience. We are all very sorry for this problem.


----------



## wedge962005

lust4bikes said:


> I would like to hear experiences from people that have over 1000 miles on Chinese carbon wheels. I tried some Carbon wheels (don't know where they were made). In one month I chipped the front wheel (dont know how, just discovered the chip when topping off my air), and I melted the rear wheel. The dealer was surprised, but gave me a credit (and the whole process was a positive experience) which I used for other hand made race wheels (not carbon this time). I loved the way they rode... probably I'll give them another chance in a couple of years as the technology or my luck will undoubtedly improve....


I couldn't agree more. I'm still very interested in these wheels but am hesitant to pull the trigger. It would be great to get a ride report from someone with a lot of miles.


----------



## Safeway

To those people that don't want me posting in this thread - I am eager to receive my wheels, and if they ever arrive, I will post back with pictures and my impressions, both short-term and long-term.

That said, I want to make sure people reading this thread are aware of my situation. From order to delivery, it will have taken roughly 125 days. Over a third of a year. Yet somehow, throughout my entire ordeal. Stefano and Tony were able to supply wheels in 10 days flat to several other forum members. All while my order sat stagnant and rotting.

That just shows that these guys, Yishun and Stefano and Tony, only care about volume, and not individual customer satisfaction or individual order completeness. I didn't say a peep for twice the estimated order time - 90 days. I was nothing but patient. But once three months ticked around, my patience wore thin and I wanted to tell everyone about how horrible my Yishun experience has been.

They screwed up royally throughout my order and kept me in the dark. They then lied to me twice about shipping the wheels when, in fact, they had not shipped them. Then when they did actually ship the wheels for the first time, they lied about the ship date again! They shipped 10/27 but they lied and claimed 10/25. Same thing with the re-ship, they lied about the ship date. Tony promised me that they shipped earlier that day on 11/05 but they actually shipped on 11/07.

This type of lying was common throughout my order. They told me they had my front wheel ready and then my back wheel ready about could ship same day. They told me this roughly 50 days ago! I replied minutes after getting the email with a "Please ship" response. They didn't email me back for 7 days and when they did, acted as if they never told me my order was complete. If there was one unifying theme throughout the transaction, it was dishonesty.

Blatant lying. Blatant incompetency in handling orders. Blatant lack of communication.


----------



## Gottrilife

Safeway, just want you to know I truley empathize with you and appreciate every post on here. I would be out of my mind by now, and also have a wife saying "I told you so". I am in talks with Stefano right now but am showing some reservations, due strictly to your experience.


----------



## stubek

I also appreciate Safeway's posts. I have two and a half sets of wheels I want to order and was going to through Yishun, but I am waiting on the outcome Safeway gets and also looking to others.


----------



## Spursrider

Timing Site Status 
　 2010-11-08 14:35:00 LINAN Posting 
　 2010-11-08 17:39:15 LINAN Arrival at Sorting Center 
　 2010-11-08 19:10:29 LINAN Despatch from Sorting Center 
　 2010-11-08 22:39:49 HANGZHOU Arrival at Sorting Center 
　 2010-11-08 22:49:29 HANGZHOU Despatch from Sorting Center 
　 2010-11-09 13:26:55 SHANGHAI Arrival at Sorting Center 

My wheels are in Shanghai now. Last time they did not manage to leave Hangzhou so hopefully they'll get on a plane soon


----------



## fritzzz

Hi All,

I don't want this post to sound like I'm trying to rub things in but felt it necessary to post my Yishun / Stefano experience for the record.

Over a week or so I had various emails with Stefano, all turned around in a day. I ordered my wheels (50mm tubulars, red hubs, red nipples, black spokes, red skewers) on 28 October and they were delivered on 8 November. I paid by bank transfer to avoid the PayPal fees (bank transfer cost about half the equivalent of PayPal). I asked for some extra spokes to be included and they were (three in total). The box arrived with a minor hole in it - looks like someone made the hole so they could lift them, but there was no damage to anything inside. The wheels appear to be flawless - I say that as I haven't ridden them yet but they look great.

I will post some photos, particularly of the skewers as they are much nicer than what I was expecting.

I for one cannot speak highly enough of the way the whole thing worked. I have no idea how many wheelsets they ship in a day but it must be a lot. 

Reading Safeway's posts is quite disheartening and I'm not sure we've yet heard the full story why it took so long for them to be shipped.


----------



## fritzzz

Hi All,

I don't want this post to sound like I'm trying to rub things in but felt it necessary to post my Yishun / Stefano experience for the record.

Over a week or so I had various emails with Stefano, all turned around in a day. I ordered my wheels (50mm tubulars, red hubs, red nipples, black spokes, red skewers) on 28 October and they were delivered on 8 November. I paid by bank transfer to avoid the PayPal fees (bank transfer cost about half the equivalent of PayPal). I asked for some extra spokes to be included and they were (three in total). The box arrived with a minor hole in it - looks like someone made the hole so they could lift them, but there was no damage to anything inside. The wheels appear to be flawless - I say that as I haven't ridden them yet but they look great.

I will post some photos, particularly of the skewers as they are much nicer than what I was expecting.

I for one cannot speak highly enough of the way the whole thing worked. I have no idea how many wheelsets they ship in a day but it must be a lot. 

Reading Safeway's posts is quite disheartening and I'm not sure we've yet heard the full story why it took so long for them to be shipped.


----------



## SRS

I have also bought the yishun wheels, 1 pair 38mm and 1 pair 88mm. Could not be happier for the price . I would not hesitate for a second to buy from them again.

This thread has become a tracking info and a minoretys complaint thread. Please keep the thread interesting to read:mad2: 

This is the China carbon wheels thread, and maybe there are people that sourced theire rims or wheels from other supplyers? If there is i would really like to hear abbout it....
I know of a couple of companys that are selling lighter rims, sombody bought from them?


----------



## CHT

Spursrider said:


> Timing Site Status
> 2010-11-08 14:35:00 LINAN Posting
> 2010-11-08 17:39:15 LINAN Arrival at Sorting Center
> 2010-11-08 19:10:29 LINAN Despatch from Sorting Center
> 2010-11-08 22:39:49 HANGZHOU Arrival at Sorting Center
> 2010-11-08 22:49:29 HANGZHOU Despatch from Sorting Center
> 2010-11-09 13:26:55 SHANGHAI Arrival at Sorting Center


Mine are in the US (second time is a charm  ). Took only 2 days to arrive in the US! EMS also states they arrived at JFK NY.

"Your item arrived in the United States in ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS) at 3:46 am on November 09, 2010. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later. 

Detailed Results:

Inbound International Arrival, November 09, 2010, 3:46 am, ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS) 
Foreign International Dispatch, November 07, 2010, 9:37 pm, HANGZHOU EMS, CHINA PEOPLES REP 
Origin Post is Preparing Shipment 
Foreign Acceptance, November 07, 2010, 3:52 pm"


----------



## Alfus

SRS said:


> This is the China carbon wheels thread, and maybe there are people that sourced theire rims or wheels from other supplyers? If there is i would really like to hear abbout it....
> I know of a couple of companys that are selling lighter rims, sombody bought from them?



http://shop.ebay.com/welcomesunday/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686


----------



## Alfus

http://cgi.ebay.es/60mm-700C-Carbon...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item230b43b651


----------



## Safeway

CHT said:


> Mine are in the US (second time is a charm  ). Took only 2 days to arrive in the US! EMS also states they arrived at JFK NY.
> 
> "Your item arrived in the United States in ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS) at 3:46 am on November 09, 2010. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.
> 
> Detailed Results:
> 
> Inbound International Arrival, November 09, 2010, 3:46 am, ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS)
> Foreign International Dispatch, November 07, 2010, 9:37 pm, HANGZHOU EMS, CHINA PEOPLES REP
> Origin Post is Preparing Shipment
> Foreign Acceptance, November 07, 2010, 3:52 pm"


My wheels would be in the USA if they hadn't lied and told me they shipped 10/5 when they really shipped 10/8. I seriously don't understand why I am getting the short end of the stick every single time with these guys. I am half expecting broken pieces of crap to arrive at my doorstep. No telling how long I'll have to fight to get a refund.


----------



## siberian

wait... what just happened to this thread? All of a sudden the posts since 8/27 have vanished.


----------



## Safeway

siberian said:


> wait... what just happened to this thread? All of a sudden the posts since 8/27 have vanished.


Go to the forum settings (your profile) and set to linear display mode.


----------



## siberian

Safeway said:


> Go to the forum settings (your profile) and set to linear display mode.



DOH!, I'm a tard. I must have accidentally clicked on and changed that setting. Fixed.


----------



## siberian

CHT said:


> Mine are in the US (second time is a charm  ). Took only 2 days to arrive in the US! EMS also states they arrived at JFK NY.
> 
> "Your item arrived in the United States in ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS) at 3:46 am on November 09, 2010. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.
> 
> Detailed Results:
> 
> Inbound International Arrival, November 09, 2010, 3:46 am, ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS)
> Foreign International Dispatch, November 07, 2010, 9:37 pm, HANGZHOU EMS, CHINA PEOPLES REP
> Origin Post is Preparing Shipment
> Foreign Acceptance, November 07, 2010, 3:52 pm"


Mine supposedly left Hangzhou around the same time as yours (my tracking shows dispatch from Hangzhou at 9:32pm instead of 9:37pm.... but no update on whether mine arrived in the US yet. Hopefully it's just a data entry issue and they are on the same flight.


----------



## triathlete

Hi everyone  I'm thinking about getting those china made carbon wheels  would like to get light wheels for trainigs and races( olympic triathlon with drafting(no TT)). i'm thinking about 24mm or 38mm. what will be the best choise? i'm 72kg


----------



## Safeway

How much do the Yishun skewers weigh?

Anyone have pictures of them?

Are they titanium?

(Edit: Also, I find it humorous that my wheel shipment hasn't updated since the post-customs debacle. I have the tracking number, but it's been idle. The tracking # isn't registered with USPS yet, either. Last time, USPS updated within a day. I guess there is yet another problem with my wheel shipment or they are being purposefully delayed. They lied about shipping the wheels the first time and have lied again about this post-customs shipment as well. They claimed that all the wheels were shipped 11/5 and 11/7 and specifically told me my wheels went out 11/5. They actually went out 11/8. Talk about blatant lies. I expect nothing but lies from them from here on out.)


----------



## FTR

Safeway said:


> How much do the Yishun skewers weigh?
> 
> Anyone have pictures of them?
> 
> Are they titanium?
> 
> (Edit: Also, I find it humorous that my wheel shipment hasn't updated since the post-customs debacle. I have the tracking number, but it's been idle. The tracking # isn't registered with USPS yet, either. Last time, USPS updated within a day. I guess there is yet another problem with my wheel shipment or they are being purposefully delayed. They lied about shipping the wheels the first time and have lied again about this post-customs shipment as well. They claimed that all the wheels were shipped 11/5 and 11/7 and specifically told me my wheels went out 11/5. They actually went out 11/8. Talk about blatant lies. I expect nothing but lies from them from here on out.)


Safeway
PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE contact Yishun via email and request a refund.
Then go and spend your money at the LBS.
We get it.
It is a conspiracy against you.
They purposely picked some poor unsuspecting guy and fleeced him of his money.
They set up the scam by selling dozens of sets of wheels to people on these boards without a hitch and then decided to dud you while at the time completing the ruse by continuing to sell to others without issue.

Those damn Chinese. You just cannot trust them. :mad2:


----------



## hayai_240

Do you mind posting photos of your 38mm wheels? I am looking into ordering a set of these also. Did you get clinchers or tubulars? Please let us know how they are after you get some miles in on them.




SRS said:


> I have also bought the yishun wheels, 1 pair 38mm and 1 pair 88mm. Could not be happier for the price . I would not hesitate for a second to buy from them again.
> 
> This thread has become a tracking info and a minoretys complaint thread. Please keep the thread interesting to read:mad2:
> 
> This is the China carbon wheels thread, and maybe there are people that sourced theire rims or wheels from other supplyers? If there is i would really like to hear abbout it....
> I know of a couple of companys that are selling lighter rims, sombody bought from them?


----------



## Safeway

FTR said:


> Safeway
> PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE contact Yishun via email and request a refund.
> Then go and spend your money at the LBS.
> We get it.
> It is a conspiracy against you.
> They purposely picked some poor unsuspecting guy and fleeced him of his money.
> They set up the scam by selling dozens of sets of wheels to people on these boards without a hitch and then decided to dud you while at the time completing the ruse by continuing to sell to others without issue.
> 
> Those damn Chinese. You just cannot trust them. :mad2:


Thanks for the sarcastic reply. Do you have a better explanation? Did I just fall through the cracks? And then more cracks? And then more cracks? And then into a chasm?

FTR, I have asked for a refund numerous times. They go through the steps as if they are in process of refunding my money, only to go MIA for a week and resume communication as if there was never a discussion of a refund. I don't think a refund is a possibility.

Further, neither Stefano or Tony have offered a reasonable explanation for my third-of-a-year delay when, as you said, countless others got their wheels in 10 days. No explanation at all. Just "Am sorry for delay. Our fault." That isn't an explanation. I want to know why they didn't have me change my wheel order when I asked them if it would be necessary for prompt delivery of my wheels. I want to know why they lied about shipping my wheels no less than 4 times. I want to know why they promised me a NO CHARGE upgrade from 60/88 to 50/50+88 to make up for the overall bad experience and claimed that all three wheels shipped. But then a week later, I found out that they actually held the order without telling me and demanded that I paid an additional $290. I asked for a refund then, but they had excuses. I asked for a refund after the customs debacle but they said that the wheels were already shipped out again, which was a lie to avoid issuing a refund. The wheels shipped a full 3 days after they told me I could no longer get a refund.

Obviously you don't care about my situation, and that is fine. I am the one having to deal with this crap. I am so overly frustrated, you couldn't possibly understand. So I am venting in this thread where people with a vested interest in the outcome can read my plight. You posting crap like your last post just makes me even more frustrated. I know other people's transactions went off without a hitch.

Yishun royally effed up my order and had no less than 125 opportunities to fix it. That is, 125 missed opportunities, given one opportunity per day to correct the errors.

Also, please post information regarding the skewers.


----------



## alexb618

agree that this thread has turned into a shipping/tracking thread

lets get back to the wheels

i am using some 88mm rims for my track racing wheels (built with DA low flange hubs) and they are excellent. yishun are now doing an 88mm track wheelset (tubular) which looks very nice with the high flange chosen hubs, and are very very competitively priced.

will be picking up a set to put some training tyres on...


----------



## FTR

Safeway said:


> Thanks for the sarcastic reply. Do you have a better explanation? Did I just fall through the cracks? And then more cracks? And then more cracks? And then into a chasm?
> 
> FTR, I have asked for a refund numerous times. They go through the steps as if they are in process of refunding my money, only to go MIA for a week and resume communication as if there was never a discussion of a refund. I don't think a refund is a possibility.
> 
> Further, neither Stefano or Tony have offered a reasonable explanation for my third-of-a-year delay when, as you said, countless others got their wheels in 10 days. No explanation at all. Just "Am sorry for delay. Our fault." That isn't an explanation. I want to know why they didn't have me change my wheel order when I asked them if it would be necessary for prompt delivery of my wheels. I want to know why they lied about shipping my wheels no less than 4 times. I want to know why they promised me a NO CHARGE upgrade from 60/88 to 50/50+88 to make up for the overall bad experience and claimed that all three wheels shipped. But then a week later, I found out that they actually held the order without telling me and demanded that I paid an additional $290. I asked for a refund then, but they had excuses. I asked for a refund after the customs debacle but they said that the wheels were already shipped out again, which was a lie to avoid issuing a refund. The wheels shipped a full 3 days after they told me I could no longer get a refund.
> 
> Obviously you don't care about my situation, and that is fine. I am the one having to deal with this crap. I am so overly frustrated, you couldn't possibly understand. So I am venting in this thread where people with a vested interest in the outcome can read my plight. You posting crap like your last post just makes me even more frustrated. I know other people's transactions went off without a hitch.
> 
> Yishun royally effed up my order and had no less than 125 opportunities to fix it. That is, 125 missed opportunities, given one opportunity per day to correct the errors.
> 
> Also, please post information regarding the skewers.


Sure, whatever.
I agree you are owed an explanation, but do it PRIVATELY.
We dont need to know every step of the way.
We do not need to see you post up your rants.
You have singlehandedly derailed this thread from its original intention.


----------



## Safeway

FTR said:


> Sure, whatever.
> I agree you are owed an explanation, but do it PRIVATELY.
> We dont need to know every step of the way.
> We do not need to see you post up your rants.
> You have singlehandedly derailed this thread from its original intention.


Yep, and that is by design. I want people to know that Yishun isn't all ponies and unicorns.

If I stopped posting, you may mistakenly believe that it has been resolved or that Yishun is actually communicating with me. I don't want that to happen.

The order is unresolved. Yishun offers no explanation or remedy or refund.

So if you order with Yishun and a problem rears its ugly head, you are in for a world of hurt.


----------



## alexb618

Safeway said:


> So if you order with Yishun and a problem rears its ugly head, you are in for a world of hurt.


dont take this personally but you are the kind of guy who should be buying from your LBS where you get the support that you require. buying 'direct' is for people who do not want to pay for support/reliability/good communication etc. 

for the record i have bought items direct from companies like yishin and had issues. but for the money involved i accept that, eventually get what i ordered and get on with my life.

can we get this thread back on track please...


----------



## FTR

Safeway said:


> Yep, and that is by design. I want people to know that Yishun isn't all ponies and unicorns.
> 
> If I stopped posting, you may mistakenly believe that it has been resolved or that Yishun is actually communicating with me. I don't want that to happen.
> 
> The order is unresolved. Yishun offers no explanation or remedy or refund.
> 
> So if you order with Yishun and a problem rears its ugly head, you are in for a world of hurt.


No business dealings are.
LBS, high end custom ti frames, Yishun.
I could tell you horror stories about them all.
But I dont.


----------



## Safeway

alexb618 said:


> dont take this personally but you are the kind of guy who should be buying from your LBS where you get the support that you require. buying 'direct' is for people who do not want to pay for support/reliability/good communication etc.
> 
> for the record i have bought items direct from companies like yishin and had issues. but for the money involved i accept that, eventually get what i ordered and get on with my life.
> 
> can we get this thread back on track please...


I was fine for the first 90 days. I don't consider demanding explanation and communication and a refund after 125 days to be high-maintenance.


----------



## FTR

Safeway said:


> I was fine for the first 90 days. I don't consider demanding explanation and communication and a refund after 125 days to be high-maintenance.


Dude
You just dont get it.
We all agree that what happened is shitty.
We all agree that you are right to get an explanation.
BUT, droning on and on and on about it here is not benefitting anyone.
I have actually sen a couple of explanations from Yishun.
Whether you choose to believe these explanations is up to you.
You cannot prove one way or another whether these explanations are the truth or not.
Agree with Alex, the internet is not the place for you to shop.
Also, I would hope that you sell these wheels as soon as you get them as you will never be truly happy with them.


----------



## Safeway

FTR said:


> Dude
> You just dont get it.
> We all agree that what happened is shitty.
> We all agree that you are right to get an explanation.
> BUT, droning on and on and on about it here is not benefitting anyone.
> I have actually sen a couple of explanations from Yishun.
> Whether you choose to believe these explanations is up to you.
> You cannot prove one way or another whether these explanations are the truth or not.
> Agree with Alex, the internet is not the place for you to shop.
> Also, I would hope that you sell these wheels as soon as you get them as you will never be truly happy with them.


Believe me, if I can make my money back, I will sell them. I am not willing to take a loss on this already FUBAR transaction. That'd just be salt in the wound.


----------



## alexb618

if you want to update the world about it maybe start a new thread. personally i have nothing against you complaining in public about it, as long it is not derailing what once was a good thread that i can now hardly read.


----------



## Safeway

Word. Now, can I please get some information on the skewers?


----------



## alexb618

yishun sell titanium skewers (black/silver/red), i am not sure if these are the ones that come 'standard' on their wheelsets or if you have to request them as an upgrade, but they are 43.4g according to stefano


----------



## Gottrilife

I think it is important for everybody on this thread to hear the good and the bad. I am looking for a reliable supplier to buy wheels from but I don't have the funds to travel to China to check the supplier. Communication with this thread and Yishun are my only venues for making the decision whether to buy or not.


----------



## Safeway

Based on the TopTech website, Tony's personal Yishun website, the wheels come with titanium skewers weighing in at 43g/pair. Yishun's Alibaba account is still offline.


----------



## redmasi

Safeway said:


> Word. Now, can I please get some information on the skewers?


Here are pics of the Titan skewers: 43.4gr. They come in your choice of Black, Silver, or Red:

























source: https://www.bikeforums.net/showthre...YishunBike-GroupBuy-Full-carbon-road-wheelset


----------



## cdl1786

I just received both my frame and my 50mm clinchers for my new bike build. Attached are a few pics I just snapped.

Rear wheel seems to be perfectly true. Front wheel fits into the fork and appears true (I haven't figured out how to install the headset yet :blush2: ) Don't see any flaws, cosmetic or functional. 

* 10/31 made inquiry / order
* 11/2 sent paypal payment
* 11/5 sent follow-up email to Stefano asking for status; his response was that he already told me it needed 15-20 more days (??) looking at tracking info below, it actually had shipped this day... I assume there was confusion with another shipment/person
* 11/8 tracking number was emailed from Stefano



> 2010-11-05 15:44:00 LINAN Posting
> 2010-11-05 16:40:00 LINAN Despatch from Sorting Center
> 2010-11-05 17:10:12 LINAN Arrival at Sorting Center
> 2010-11-05 18:41:42 LINAN Despatch from Sorting Center
> 2010-11-05 22:27:25 HANGZHOU Arrival at Sorting Center
> 2010-11-05 22:53:18 HANGZHOU Despatch from Sorting Center
> 2010-11-07 08:25:00 UNITED STATES OF AMERICA USSFOA Arrival at Sorting Center
> 2010-11-07 08:26:00 UNITED STATES OF AMERICA USSFOA Handed over to Customs
> 2010-11-08 16:37:00 UNITED STATES OF AMERICA USSFOA Released from Customs
> 2010-11-09 08:46:00 UNITED STATES OF AMERICA 90631 Arrival at Delivery Office


:thumbsup: 

p.s. frame is FM015 from DengFu


----------



## Safeway

Awesome wheels. Anyone with the titanium skewers experiencing squeaking? Is the shaft 4mm or 5mm? Some people have found that 4mm squeak and 5mm don't.

I have no clue either way. Just wondering.

(Edit: Thanks for the prayer, Wedge.)


----------



## wedge962005

Dear God,

Please get Safeway his wheels. His information was appreciated but all I see on this thread now is bickering regarding his order. He deserves his wheels and the rest of us deserve our thread back.

On a side note, could you compel one of the people who have some of the China wheels to post a longer distance ride and quality report? I think this thread is supposed to be about the wheels direct from China; it would be cool to see some posts on that topic.


----------



## Safeway

CDL - Did your wheels come with valve extenders?


----------



## AvantDale

I've got about ~400 miles on my set now. Still rolling straight and smooth.

Did a ride up my local pass on a windy day and it did push (especially only going 6mph uphill) with a strong wind gust. I had a head wind going up too. Lol...it pushed alot more than my R-Sys did.

I advise that before anybody rides the wheels...have the spoke tension checked. My rear wheel got out of true with the first couple rides. After a trip to my bike mechanic...all has been good since.

My set came with some super chunky skewers. I'm using a pair of 26gr Control Techs now.


----------



## cdl

Safeway said:


> CDL - Did your wheels come with valve extenders?


They did not. However, the 60mm stem tubes I ordered fit perfectly. They have about 1.5-2 cm of valve stem threads once inserted into the rim.

For some reason I was worried that there wouldn't be enough clearance (60-50 = only 10mm clearance?)... but now I realize the valvestem only has to clear about 40mm of wheel since the area the tube sits on is recessed by about 10mm. duh :crazy:


----------



## Safeway

I will have to get a valve extender for my 88mm rear. Hmm.

AvantDale - How do you like those skewers? Is there flex, squeaking, anything?

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/HU295Z17-Control+Tech+Race-Sl+Wheel+Skewers.aspx?sc=FRGL

Not too expensive for 26g!


----------



## Alfus

Does all the wheels comes with the skewers??


----------



## AvantDale

I've been using them for a while now and so far they've been pretty good.

They may slow you down a bit during a wheel change since it uses a small wrench (8gr on my scale)...but heck...I not be racing. 

The nut on the skewer is 10mm. So you can just use a 10mm open end wrench at home.

Lol...your going to need a McDonald's straw length extender for that 88!


----------



## Safeway

Well, I'm hoping the wheels come with the 43g titanium quick-release skewers.

Back to shipping for just a bit -

My EMS still hasn't changed and USPS doesn't have record of it yet. I hope something updates by morning!


----------



## fritzzz

Here is an album with a heap of photos of my 50mm tubulars in it from unboxing through to weights of the various items

https://s74.photobucket.com/albums/i275/Fritz_bucket/Yishun Wheelset/

A few photos from the collection
<a href="https://s74.photobucket.com/albums/i275/Fritz_bucket/Yishun%20Wheelset/?action=view&current=SAM_2578.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i275/Fritz_bucket/Yishun%20Wheelset/SAM_2578.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://s74.photobucket.com/albums/i275/Fritz_bucket/Yishun%20Wheelset/?action=view&current=SAM_2585.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i275/Fritz_bucket/Yishun%20Wheelset/SAM_2585.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://s74.photobucket.com/albums/i275/Fritz_bucket/Yishun%20Wheelset/?action=view&current=SAM_2586.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i275/Fritz_bucket/Yishun%20Wheelset/SAM_2586.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://s74.photobucket.com/albums/i275/Fritz_bucket/Yishun%20Wheelset/?action=view&current=SAM_2610.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i275/Fritz_bucket/Yishun%20Wheelset/SAM_2610.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://s74.photobucket.com/albums/i275/Fritz_bucket/Yishun%20Wheelset/?action=view&current=SAM_2611.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i275/Fritz_bucket/Yishun%20Wheelset/SAM_2611.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://s74.photobucket.com/albums/i275/Fritz_bucket/Yishun%20Wheelset/?action=view&current=SAM_2617.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i275/Fritz_bucket/Yishun%20Wheelset/SAM_2617.jpg" border="0" alt="Front wheel"></a>

<a href="https://s74.photobucket.com/albums/i275/Fritz_bucket/Yishun%20Wheelset/?action=view&current=SAM_2618.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i275/Fritz_bucket/Yishun%20Wheelset/SAM_2618.jpg" border="0" alt="Rear wheel"></a>


----------



## fritzzz

cdl said:


> They did not. However, the 60mm stem tubes I ordered fit perfectly. They have about 1.5-2 cm of valve stem threads once inserted into the rim.
> 
> For some reason I was worried that there wouldn't be enough clearance (60-50 = only 10mm clearance?)... but now I realize the valvestem only has to clear about 40mm of wheel since the area the tube sits on is recessed by about 10mm. duh :crazy:


Is that enough to get a pump head on OK? I would have thought the minimum would be about 3cm...


----------



## Alfus

Alfus said:


> Does all the wheels comes with the skewers??


I quote my self


----------



## redmasi

Anyone have experience with these hubs or spokes? Maintenance, bearing replacement, spoke wrench size, etc.? 

- Chosen hubs from Taiwan. 
- Cnspoke Aero Flat Spokes and nipples. 

http://www.chosen-hubs.com/pro.php?sid=4&tid=23&p_no=1
http://www.chosen-hubs.com/pro.php?sid=4&tid=24&p_no=9
http://www.cnspoke.com/products/Spoke_MAC/aero/aero.htm


----------



## SRS

hayai_240 said:


> Do you mind posting photos of your 38mm wheels? I am looking into ordering a set of these also. Did you get clinchers or tubulars? Please let us know how they are after you get some miles in on them.


Pictures was to big to upload from my computer:cryin: But they where tubular with 3k rims, red nip/hubs and black spokes.
Had them for about 3 monthes did 6 races and 500 miles maybe. Never came untrue, but they did have a small amount of throw hight wise....Did not notice it when i was riding, but i knew it was there. Dident bother me because of price . But if they where zipp or reynolds and they came that way from factory, i would not have been happy. 

Hubs still sounded like new and kept on rolling back and forth until the valve was at the bottom. Cant be much better than that?

The skewers that came with this wheelset was about 100gr , but think they only do the 44gr version now. This wheelset was bought in july i think.


redmasi
Anyone have experience with these hubs or spokes? Maintenance, bearing replacement, spoke wrench size, etc.? 

- Chosen hubs from Taiwan. 
- Cnspoke Aero Flat Spokes and nipples. 

Yishun wheels is made with this set up


----------



## redmasi

SRS said:


> Yishun wheels is made with this set up


Yep... Chosen's catalog says a Ceramic Bearing 'upgrade' is available on the hubs. 
Wonder how standard/available the bearings are, how difficult to replace/upgrade, etc... 
http://www.chosen-hubs.com/files_datas/2010 - Catalogue.pdf


----------



## lawrence

My understanding with ceramic bearings you have to have hardened races. If you put ceramic bearings in standard races they will ruin them. However you can put regular bearings in hardened races. So do all the Chosen Hubs come with hardened races or do they supply different hubs which means you must choose at the time of purchase, or are they putting ceramic bearings in regular races?.




Chosen's catalog says a Ceramic Bearing 'upgrade' is available on the hubs.
Wonder how standard/available the bearings are said:


> http://www.chosen-hubs.com/files_datas/2010%20-%20Catalogue.pdf[/url]


----------



## SRS

Bearings in the chosen hub are machined. So when they go bad you knock them out and press new ones in. Very simple:thumbsup: 
So same hubs, ceramic or steel machined bearings can be used.


----------



## siberian

Safeway, any update on your shipping status yet? I'm rooting for you man! My shipment just updated as arrived at US Customs in San-Fran last night. Now I wait for them to clear and ship to Chicago.


----------



## Safeway

siberian said:


> Safeway, any update on your shipping status yet? I'm rooting for you man! My shipment just updated as arrived at US Customs in San-Fran last night. Now I wait for them to clear and ship to Chicago.


*Nope, this is as far as it goes -*

Timing	Site	Status
2010-11-08 14:37:00	LINAN Posting 
2010-11-08 17:39:15	LINAN Arrival at Sorting Center 
2010-11-08 19:11:29	LINAN Despatch from Sorting Center 
2010-11-08 22:39:49	HANGZHOU Arrival at Sorting Center 
2010-11-08 23:07:56	HANGZHOU Despatch from Sorting Center 

*And on the USPS site -*

There is no record of this item. 

I don't know what the hold-up is. I didn't think this could get more ridiculous, but it is. And remember they quoted me and promised to me that they shipped 11-05!


----------



## Alfus

Me too

　 2010-11-08 14:36:00 LINAN Posting 
　 2010-11-08 17:39:15 LINAN Arrival at Sorting Center 
　 2010-11-08 19:10:29 LINAN Despatch from Sorting Center 
　 2010-11-08 22:39:49 HANGZHOU Arrival at Sorting Center 
　 2010-11-08 22:47:59 HANGZHOU Despatch from Sorting Center 
　 2010-11-09 13:13:08 SHANGHAI Arrival at Sorting Center 
　 2010-11-09 18:29:34 SHANGHAI Despatch from Sorting Center


----------



## Safeway

Alfus said:


> Me too
> 
> 2010-11-08 14:36:00 LINAN Posting
> 2010-11-08 17:39:15 LINAN Arrival at Sorting Center
> 2010-11-08 19:10:29 LINAN Despatch from Sorting Center
> 2010-11-08 22:39:49 HANGZHOU Arrival at Sorting Center
> 2010-11-08 22:47:59 HANGZHOU Despatch from Sorting Center
> 2010-11-09 13:13:08 SHANGHAI Arrival at Sorting Center
> 2010-11-09 18:29:34 SHANGHAI Despatch from Sorting Center


At least your wheels went to Shanghai! Haha. My wheels are stuck in Hangzhou. So much for their claim that "all wheels were resent 11-05 and 11-07."

I thought they only lied to me, but apparently, they lie to everyone.


----------



## Alfus

Safeway said:


> At least your wheels went to Shanghai! Haha. My wheels are stuck in Hangzhou. So much for their claim that "all wheels were resent 11-05 and 11-07."
> 
> I thought they only lied to me, but apparently, they lie to everyone.


I am so sorry,
EMS had resend to you tody.


2010-11-06
tony


----------



## Safeway

Alfus said:


> I am so sorry,
> EMS had resend to you tody.
> 
> 2010-11-06
> tony


Yea, Tony said that to me on 11-05.


----------



## SRS

Here we go again.........................................Maybe some of you guys need to make your own "where are my wheels now thread". This is just rediculus:mad2:


----------



## Safeway

SRS said:


> Here we go again.........................................Maybe some of you guys need to make your own "where are my wheels now thread". This is just rediculus:mad2:


This is a thread about China carbon wheels and, thus, China carbon wheel manufacturers. Check the China carbon frame thread and you will see shipping/tracking information, especially if there were problems with an order.

There were problems. Now you can either skip over the posts or leave the damn thread. We are on topic.

P.S. It is RIDICULOUS. Lern 2 b edukated.


----------



## siberian

Safeway said:


> *Nope, this is as far as it goes -*
> 
> Timing	Site	Status
> 2010-11-08 14:37:00	LINAN Posting
> 2010-11-08 17:39:15	LINAN Arrival at Sorting Center
> 2010-11-08 19:11:29	LINAN Despatch from Sorting Center
> 2010-11-08 22:39:49	HANGZHOU Arrival at Sorting Center
> 2010-11-08 23:07:56	HANGZHOU Despatch from Sorting Center
> 
> *And on the USPS site -*
> 
> There is no record of this item.
> 
> I don't know what the hold-up is. I didn't think this could get more ridiculous, but it is. And remember they quoted me and promised to me that they shipped 11-05!


Okay, well mine started on teh 7th and arrived in the US on the 9th. It didn't update until early this morning. So, by that same logic, yours *should* arrive in the US some time tonight, and maybe you'll see an update by tomorrow a.m. Good luck man. I know your situation royally sucked. I hope when you eventually get your wheels you will be able to look back at this some day and laugh about it.


----------



## AvantDale

Lol...this has got to be the worst shipping debacle ever.

At this point...the wheels should be over-nighted. :idea:


----------



## Safeway

AvantDale said:


> Lol...this has got to be the worst shipping debacle ever.
> 
> At this point...the wheels should be over-nighted. :idea:


Well, there is more to the story. Tony said that he would DHL 3-day the wheels to be on 11-05. But then five minutes later, he said that he could no longer do that since they had already shipped out on 11-05 via EMS.

So he lied about EMS so he didn't have to DHL 3-day them but then waited 3 more days to actually send them via EMS! Shipments went out on 11-05 and all the remaining returns went out 11-07, but somehow, my wheels didn't go out again until 11-08!

I told you guys they are purposefully delaying these wheels.


----------



## FTR

Safeway said:


> Well, there is more to the story. Tony said that he would DHL 3-day the wheels to be on 11-05. But then five minutes later, he said that he could no longer do that since they had already shipped out on 11-05 via EMS.
> 
> So he lied about EMS so he didn't have to DHL 3-day them but then waited 3 more days to actually send them via EMS! Shipments went out on 11-05 and all the remaining returns went out 11-07, but somehow, my wheels didn't go out again until 11-08!
> 
> I told you guys they are purposefully delaying these wheels.


No.
Tell the truth.
They are purposely delaying YOUR wheels.
They obviously have it in for you.
They picked you out of everyone they have dealt with.
Face it.
It is a conspiracy against you.


----------



## Safeway

FTR said:


> No.
> Tell the truth.
> They are purposely delaying YOUR wheels.
> They obviously have it in for you.
> They picked you out of everyone they have dealt with.
> Face it.
> It is a conspiracy against you.


Well.
It does seem that way.
Doesn't it not?
Offered to ship DHL 3-day.
But then lied and said EMS already picked up the wheels.
Even though they were not picked up for several days.
At this point.
I wouldn't be surprised if the delay was purposeful.
Though.
I don't understand why they would want more bad press.
From an obviously vocal and disgruntled client.
That waited 90 days for his wheels.
Before growing weary.
So it may very well be.
A conspiracy.
Against me.
We shall see.
Hope for remedy.
And this might be.
My last post on the matter ...

Finally.


----------



## siberian

FTR said:


> No.
> Tell the truth.
> They are purposely delaying YOUR wheels.
> They obviously have it in for you.
> They picked you out of everyone they have dealt with.
> Face it.
> It is a conspiracy against you.


 C'mon take it easy on the guy... he's been through a sh*t experience and it was probably a complete comedy of errors that led to this extreme situation. It's happened to some of us before too (not with Yishun, but in other situations in life)... sometimes when it rains it pours, and apparently Safeway got monsooned. I'm sure it will work itself out but let the guy vent his frustration... especially if the negative publicity for Yishun helps them fix whatever issues they have with logistics, manufacturing, and customer service. 

Every company f*cks up once in awhile. If they eventually make this right for Safeway, other current and potential future customers who are aware of this situation may make more informed decisions in the future. Personally I have had no issues with Yishun. My wheels are still in route and I have no reason to worry. But perhaps others may find this information valuable. Many people are anxious to get their wheels and given the recent customs and shipping issues, they have every right to be a bit nervous. Having updates from Safeway and others on their tracking status may help alleviate any fears for others.

By the way, my shipment just cleared customs in the US. They're in San Francisco and I'm in Chicago. I don;t know if they get air-shipped or ground shipped to me from San Fran, but I should have mine within the next couple days depending on how they ship across the country. 

I'll update with impressions and pics when I get them. 50mm clinchers, all black.


----------



## CHT

My wheels arrived today. This time they arrived very fast (first time they were returned like others). Just an FYI for those in the US, the USPS would not deliver without a signature...had to arrange for them to be picked up at the post office. I have not seen them yet, so nothing to report.


----------



## SRS

FTR said:


> No.
> Tell the truth.
> They are purposely delaying YOUR wheels.
> They obviously have it in for you.
> They picked you out of everyone they have dealt with.
> Face it.
> It is a conspiracy against you.


Give it up:mad2: He aint gonna get it no matter what i guess. 

But hell!!!! here we go again

Safeway: by now you should know that the chines do business a little different.......
In the end they will come thrue for you to....................
What you are posting about again and again should have its own thread. I think it is interesting that you havent got your wheelset yet, but i dont think we need updates about it 2 times a day. Maybe you could update us when you get them, or if you dont get them say in 2 weeks time. 

This thread is about carbon wheels from china. We have now established that shipping is unreliable.


----------



## Safeway

What can I say I'm an attorney. I'm used to making the worst of a situation and then broadcasting it to all interested parties. 

That said, this situation required no artful crafting of facts. It was horrendous enough already. I just communicate what happened and it is so comical, as Siberian said, you guys assume I am twisting the story to favor the conspiracy position.

I am most concerned about my wheels. Next concern, skewers and valve extenders.

I hope the titanium skewers are included. I've never used valve extenders, so I don't know what to expect. I know some just screw on top and some actually replace the core itself. Any ideas?


----------



## yurl

Safeway said:


> I am most concerned about my wheels. Next concern, skewers and valve extenders.
> 
> I hope the titanium skewers are included. I've never used valve extenders, so I don't know what to expect. I know some just screw on top and some actually replace the core itself. Any ideas?


I'm using conti valve extenders with my conti tubular tyres. they work well. there's a little tool in the pack for removing the core before you put the extender on. use a little bit of teflon tape on the threads and thread VERY CAREFULLY. these suckers cross thread easily as I found out the hard way.


----------



## AvantDale

If your running a Clincher...you won't be able to remove the core from the inner tube.

Theres not much to using valve extenders. You basically unscrew the valve and screw on the extenders...then pump like you normally do.

Whats gonna kinda suck is if you flat...you'll have to have the new inner tube valve thread pre-wrapped with teflon tape. The suck part is that you may not be able to hand tighten the extender to completely seal the threads.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9YLlZDIOkU


----------



## cdl1786

Alfus said:


> Does all the wheels comes with the skewers??


based on my experience and what I've seen on other posts, the total price includes "free" skewers. At least, if you order through Stefano


----------



## cdl1786

fritzzz said:


> Is that enough to get a pump head on OK? I would have thought the minimum would be about 3cm...


It should be. Just from test fitting it with the tube slightly inflated, it stuck out about the same amount as my current 28mm aluminum wheels. I'm not sure what length stem I have on those, but it's nothing crazy like 60mm

I'm planning on installing the tires later today so I will let you know


----------



## cdl1786

pic for reference...

Continental GP4000S 700x23C
Continental Race 28 tube, 60mm valve stem
50mm Yishun wheels


----------



## fazzman

saving my money and going with some williams wheels. shipped from the states with real customer service.


----------



## YishunBike Stefano

cdl1786 said:


> based on my experience and what I've seen on other posts, the total price includes "free" skewers. At least, if you order through Stefano


All our wheels comes with free Titan skewers (43,4gr)


----------



## Safeway

YishunBike Stefano said:


> All our wheels comes with free Titan skewers (43,4gr)


Good morning Stefano!

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## fazzman

double post


----------



## SRS

Wondering if anyone has tryed these rims before? Do you recognise them? dont want to tell who the supplyer is yet, because i have a broken rim and just waiting to se if things get solved in a good manner. I will keep you guys posted and tell who the supplyer is later. I chose to have them drilled with internal nipples. they are 48mm high and rims weigh in at 324 gr . What you see in pictures is 513 gr. Havent tryed them yet but maybe someone has?????


----------



## Safeway

I guess Boyd?


----------



## aaronis31337

Those hubs look like what's on the older Ritchey WCS's. Are they really loud?


----------



## triathlete

looks lime M5 hubs


----------



## triathlete

looks lime M5 hubs


----------



## SRS

Did not mean to hide hub name. I think they are chosen hub branded Moyon. They weigh in about 78 gr front and 210 rear. Seen them on ebay under diffrent names. Cheap, light and machined bearings, 6 pawls. Think they should be good for a light build, without spending a fortune


----------



## Safeway

SRS said:


> Did not mean to hide hub name. I think they are chosen hub branded Moyon. They weigh in about 78 gr front and 210 rear. Seen them on ebay under diffrent names. Cheap, light and machined bearings, 6 pawls. Think they should be good for a light build, without spending a fortune


Well, the rim cracked, so something wasn't right. Spoke tension? Hit a big bump? Over the rider weight limit?


----------



## PlatyPius

AvantDale said:


> *If your running a Clincher...you won't be able to remove the core from the inner tube.*
> 
> Theres not much to using valve extenders. You basically unscrew the valve and screw on the extenders...then pump like you normally do.
> 
> Whats gonna kinda suck is if you flat...you'll have to have the new inner tube valve thread pre-wrapped with teflon tape. The suck part is that you may not be able to hand tighten the extender to completely seal the threads.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9YLlZDIOkU


Depends on the tube. All of the tubes I sell have removable cores.

I like Zipp extenders. They have a hex on the inside, so you can tighten them with your multi-tool.

I much prefer the extenders that actually relocate the valve core, though. Go with those if you can. If you're using shorter V rims, use 80mm valve tubes.


----------



## YishunBike Stefano

SRS said:


> Did not mean to hide hub name. I think they are chosen hub branded Moyon. They weigh in about 78 gr front and 210 rear. Seen them on ebay under diffrent names. Cheap, light and machined bearings, 6 pawls. Think they should be good for a light build, without spending a fortune


They should be not chosen hub. Should be Novatec perhaps...
Imho


----------



## Safeway

Alfus, any update on your EMS? Same story as yesterday for me, tracking is stuck on:

2010-11-08 23:07:56	(HANGZHOU) Despatch from Sorting Center


----------



## SRS

Safeway said:


> Well, the rim cracked, so something wasn't right. Spoke tension? Hit a big bump? Over the rider weight limit?


Shipping was wrong:thumbsup: I only bought rims. Think i orderd them in june.......... but who keeps track, sertanly not the chines .Cant say i am happy, but hopfully things get sorted. These rims are about 50 gr lighter than the usual 50mm rims sold from china.
Correct me if i am wrong, but boyd proabably use the same rims as yishun does.....

Stefano, you are probably right about those hubs being novatec and not chosen.


----------



## Safeway

I heard people talking about these lighter 50mm rims. Are they sourced from eBay? CarbonZone? I can't remember where they were buying them ...


----------



## Alfus

Safeway said:


> Alfus, any update on your EMS? Same story as yesterday for me, tracking is stuck on:
> 
> 2010-11-08 23:07:56	(HANGZHOU) Despatch from Sorting Center



YES!! in Madrid!!

2010-11-09 18:29:34 SHANGHAI Despatch from Sorting Center 
　 2010-11-11 20:01:00 SPAIN MADRID AP Arrival at Sorting Center 
　 2010-11-11 20:01:00 SPAIN MADRID AP Handed over to Customs


----------



## Safeway

Alfus said:


> YES!! in Madrid!!
> 
> 2010-11-09 18:29:34 SHANGHAI Despatch from Sorting Center
> 2010-11-11 20:01:00 SPAIN MADRID AP Arrival at Sorting Center
> 2010-11-11 20:01:00 SPAIN MADRID AP Handed over to Customs


Congrats - maybe my tracking will update soon.


----------



## Alfus

Safeway said:


> Congrats - maybe my tracking will update soon.


I hope so...maybe the Yishunboys could tell you more..


----------



## skyliner1004

Safeway said:


> Congrats - maybe my tracking will update soon.


uh... why don't you just post next when you get the wheels.....


----------



## Safeway

skyliner1004 said:


> uh... why don't you just post next when you get the wheels.....


Umm, something weird just happened. They were delivered to Italy. Stefano lives in Italy ...



> Your item was handed over to Customs(REPUBLIC OF ITALY MALPENSA LONATE POZZOLO DELP) at 2010-11-11 19:32:00


Stefano, what just happened?


----------



## lawrence

Stefano lives in Italy? You talk to him in China. The guy is doing the same thing the outsourcing of India. They use American names or the names from where the email is coming from. They're 100% Chinese.



Safeway said:


> Umm, something weird just happened. They were delivered to Italy. Stefano lives in Italy ...
> 
> 
> 
> Stefano, what just happened?


----------



## Safeway

Stefano actually lives in Italy. He has a Facebook account, etc. All his friends are Italian. All the posts on his wall are in Italian. He posts about Yishun products occasionally on his personal Facebook page, etc. He isn't Chinese.

Here was my last conversation with him -



> *YishunStefano:* But I promise that there will be news for you!
> *me:* you mean tracking news?
> *YishunStefano:* Can't tell you now
> *me:* hmm


I don't know what the hell just happened to my order or why it went to Italy. This. Is. WEIRD.

NOW DO YOU GUYS BELIEVE ME? It is a damn conspiracy.

I am trying to think why Stefano would have the wheels delivered to him in Italy and change the shipping address without my permission. When I paid originally, they were shipping to my address. When I paid for the change in the order, they were shipping to my address.

I'm not going to jump to any conclusions since Stefano has been a really nice guy this whole time, but ...


----------



## Safeway

Anyone have the capacity to call a phone number in Italy? International Skype? Maybe you live in Europe?

Please email me. Safeway at Gmail.


----------



## yurl

Safeway said:


> Stefano actually lives in Italy. He has a Facebook account, etc. All his friends are Italian. All the posts on his wall are in Italian. He posts about Yishun products occasionally on his personal Facebook page, etc. He isn't Chinese.
> 
> Here was my last conversation with him -
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what the hell just happened to my order or why it went to Italy. This. Is. WEIRD.
> 
> NOW DO YOU GUYS BELIEVE ME? It is a damn conspiracy.
> 
> I am trying to think why Stefano would have the wheels delivered to him in Italy and change the shipping address without my permission. When I paid originally, they were shipping to my address. When I paid for the change in the order, they were shipping to my address.
> 
> I'm not going to jump to any conclusions since Stefano has been a really nice guy this whole time, but ...


i feel for you mate. its comedic from where i am but must be a PITA for you. that surprise better be good!


----------



## Safeway

Yea, I am looking forward to hearing what this "surprise" is.

I mean, it can't be a scam. Everyone else on this forum gets their wheels and I just checked bikeforum.net's group buy, and those guys are getting their wheels in 10 to 15 days. I just can't understand for the life of me why my order has taken 125+ days to process. This isn't comical. It is just ridiculous! And now my wheels are in ITALY instead of the United States?!


----------



## skyliner1004

safeway = drama queen


----------



## Safeway

skyliner1004 said:


> safeway = drama queen


Have you had to wait 125+ days? Were you lied to? Are you out $958? Did your wheels ship to someone else's address after waiting 125+ days?

No? No? No? No?

Then you need to shut the **** up and end the name calling.

I think I am being scammed. Right now. Does no one care?


----------



## AvantDale

This is getting out of hand. I don't see why you were singled out?

I dealt with Stefano and my Western Union went to China...my wheels shipped from China.

He always promptly replied to my email and I got my wheels in under 10 days. If hes in Italy...I don't see why my payment was sent to China. That just makes no sense.


----------



## AvantDale

skyliner1004 said:


> safeway = drama queen


Lol...stfu.


----------



## Safeway

AvantDale said:


> This is getting out of hand. I don't see why you were singled out?
> 
> I dealt with Stefano and my Western Union went to China...my wheels shipped from China.
> 
> He always promptly replied to my email and I got my wheels in under 10 days. If hes in Italy...I don't see why my payment was sent to China. That just makes no sense.


He is a salesman that lives in Italy. 100% in Italy. But that isn't the point.

The point is, I, for some reason, WAS singled out. Even before being vocal about it. I had to wait 90 days. Then I became vocal. Now it has been 125+ days and I still have no wheels and the shipment went to Italy.


----------



## slynkie

do you know for sure yet that they didn't just give you the wrong tracking # this time around? that might explain why the ship date was different from what Tony told you, too.


----------



## skyliner1004

Safeway said:


> Have you had to wait 125+ days? Were you lied to? Are you out $958? Did your wheels ship to someone else's address after waiting 125+ days?
> 
> No? No? No? No?
> 
> Then you need to shut the **** up and end the name calling.
> 
> I think I am being scammed. Right now. Does no one care?


NO NO NO NO, yes yes yes! thats what she said.

it SUCKS that you're having a situation with your order. Like all crybaby stories on forums, we're only hearing 1 side of the story. but frankly, i'm not interested in either side.

you've crapped on this thread enough. nobody here is going to help you other than support you emotionally, but are you a woman?

why don't you do something about your damn order? go to court. go to china. go to italy. sitting on the computer and making forum posts is doing you little good. you could've gotten your order earlier if you did something smarter about it. 

to be blunt about it and not beat around the bush, we don't care. we know they get 99% of their wheels to customers within 2 weeks, handbuilt, to spec, flawless, and customer happy. you're 1 in thousands, maybe 10,000's of wheels they ship out. Thats what matters to us; not your sob stories.

Why don't you just..... post here again when you get your order.


----------



## Safeway

If you were the one, you'd sing a different tune. And yea, like I can go to China on a whim to sort out this mess.


----------



## jtimmer1

Safeway,

Just give Stefano an ultimatum that you can deal with, and if it doesn't happen, retract your payment. Hopefully you payed with Paypal. You could easily get a carbon wheelset for the 900+ you have paid. I know it sucks, and I'd be mad if I were in your situation, but stop whining. We really don't care anymore.


----------



## skyliner1004

Safeway said:


> If you were the one, you'd sing a different tune. And yea, like I can go to China on a whim to sort out this mess.


if it were me, i'd stop thread crapping and do something about it. Yes, you CAN go to china, if it was worth it enough for you. These wheels obviously aren't. Hence, why you're not getting them. 

Now, stop posting here. When you get your wheels, actually **** posting back in this thread, just dont anymore. Just go play with your bike.


----------



## Spursrider

I received my wheels today, just 3 days after Stefano gave me my second tracking number. I'm glad they passed through customs without any extra tax levied.

The packing looks ok even though there's a hole in the middle of the cardboard box made by the hub poking through. 

I ordered black hubs, black nipples, black spokes and black skewers. I also purchased a Campagnolo compatible hub in addition to the Shimano compatible hub since I've not decided whether my next bike will use Shimano, SRAM or Campagnolo groupset. 
The 4 Shimano compatible brake pads and 2 spare spokes are there too.

I don't know how they'll ride yet but so far I'm happy with what I have received. Having said that, they can improve on this by :
1. providing rim tapes as well
2. offering the option of choosing Campagnolo compatible brake pads




















Safeway, I think the Yishun guys are probably as anxious as you are to see a satisfactory resolution to your problem. It is bad advertisement for them to have this drag on and I'm sure there are many potential buyers who are holding back to see what happens next.


----------



## RShea

Safeway said:


> Anyone have the capacity to call a phone number in Italy? International Skype? Maybe you live in Europe?
> 
> Please email me. Safeway at Gmail.


You have the capability to call Italy. If you do not want to use your regular phone and pay the international rates that your long distance company will charge for the international call, then go purchase a prepaid long distance phone card at most any convenience store for a few dollars and use that, or download Skype yourself and pay some money for Skype Out International phone calls...

You are whining on here about the shipping info and where are your wheels and how you are out all this money and you are afraid to invest a few dollars to make an international phone call?

Yes it sucks that their has not been better response from the China operation on this whole Safeway SOAP OPERA - as the Wheels show tracking numbers, and then you claim you were again lied too. But I for one can't wait for this thread to be about the wheels from various sources and not about how screwed up your order has been...


----------



## Safeway

I did. I bought Skype credit and called Tony in China.

And me too. I want to talk about wheels and not have to repeat-repeat. I could write a novella on this experience. Karen with Yishun said my wheels are being shipped a third time. Apparently that was my order that went to Italy.

And apparently, I was scammed. The free upgrade turned fee upgrade was a lie. A Yishun employee took my money but Yishun is taking responsibility for their now ex-employee.


----------



## SRS

Safeway said:


> If you were the one, you'd sing a different tune. And yea, like I can go to China on a whim to sort out this mess.


Like i said, orderd a wheelset in june still isent resolved.....Lets say 10 of us had that problem and all of us posted as much as you about it here, would thet be interesting reading about china carbon rims

facts about chines business are stated ,most of them dont do it like us. But yishun seems to be close apart from a few exeptions. 

Shipping is just shipping, sometimes things go smooth, sometimes not. When i was waiting for my frame it took about 16 days to fly from china and land in Norway.so total about 25 days for that deal and another 10 days for order to be sent out.
bummer for me but i guess that is shipping. somtimes fast somtimes not.

Why am i writing this good damn boring...... This is already stated. Sorry


----------



## SRS

Safeway said:


> I did. I bought Skype credit and called Tony in China.
> 
> And me too. I want to talk about wheels and not have to repeat-repeat. I could write a novella on this experience. Karen with Yishun said my wheels are being shipped a third time. Apparently that was my order that went to Italy.
> 
> And apparently, I was scammed. The free upgrade turned fee upgrade was a lie. A Yishun employee took my money but Yishun is taking responsibility for their now ex-employee.


Interesting.... This story you could tell us about. who scammed you. you must have talked to that person?Who was the scammer? That person kept your mony and "lost" your order? I mean seemed to me like there where several people at yishun that knew you had not goten your wheels???????????


----------



## Coolhand

*Moderators Note*



skyliner1004 said:


> NO NO NO NO, yes yes yes! thats what she said.
> 
> it SUCKS that you're having a situation with your order. Like all crybaby stories on forums, we're only hearing 1 side of the story. but frankly, i'm not interested in either side.
> 
> you've crapped on this thread enough. nobody here is going to help you other than support you emotionally, but are you a woman?
> 
> why don't you do something about your damn order? go to court. go to china. go to italy. sitting on the computer and making forum posts is doing you little good. you could've gotten your order earlier if you did something smarter about it.
> 
> to be blunt about it and not beat around the bush, we don't care. we know they get 99% of their wheels to customers within 2 weeks, handbuilt, to spec, flawless, and customer happy. you're 1 in thousands, maybe 10,000's of wheels they ship out. Thats what matters to us; not your sob stories.
> 
> Why don't you just..... post here again when you get your order.



And that's your last set of insults.


----------



## lawrence

The quality of a company is determine by how well they handle problems. I admit that this situation is starting to get ridiculous and maybe some even have their doubts. I for one as a consumer, demand to know about quality and problem companies. If you are having problems getting your order and you've been lied to, what happens when need warranty work. People in China have a different ethics code than we do. Most do not take Visa or American Express and for a reason, once they have your money through a wire, you can't get your money back if there is a problem. You have no recourse. All reputable companies will do business with Visa or America Express and will allow mediation over a dispute. I'm hesitant to do business with Yishun. I appreciate these threads.


----------



## PlatyPius

Coolhand said:


> And that's your last set of insults.


Oh, thank Odin!

The "derailment" of this thread has proven the point that bike shops have made for years... Yes, you pay more at a shop, but you have someone else to deal with all of the crap for you. You also have a warranty that doesn't involve phone calls to China, Italy, or Botswana.

You also have a product that is covered by the manufacturer's, the distributor's, and the seller's liability insurance. (Thanks to BD Mike for discussing this with me the other day)
A product purchased directly from China is unlikely to have any kind of liability protection at all. If the wheel explodes while riding and you have $40,000 worth of medical bills, you're on your own.

On the other hand I, as a bike shop, have $2 million in liability insurance.


----------



## redmasi

PlatyPius said:


> Oh, thank Odin!
> 
> The "derailment" of this thread has proven the point that bike shops have made for years... Yes, you pay more at a shop, but you have someone else to deal with all of the crap for you. You also have a warranty that doesn't involve phone calls to China, Italy, or Botswana.
> 
> You also have a product that is covered by the manufacturer's, the distributor's, and the seller's liability insurance. (Thanks to BD Mike for discussing this with me the other day)
> A product purchased directly from China is unlikely to have any kind of liability protection at all. If the wheel explodes while riding and you have $40,000 worth of medical bills, you're on your own.
> 
> On the other hand I, as a bike shop, have $2 million in liability insurance.


Excellent point.... 

Would you mind quoting the retail pricing for 'the most economical' full-carbon wheelset that you offer... in say, 50mm or 60mm?


----------



## nightfend

redmasi said:


> Excellent point....
> 
> Would you mind quoting the retail pricing for 'the most economical' full-carbon wheelset that you offer... in say, 50mm or 60mm?


Probably Reynolds attacks at $999. Or, at least, that's the cheapest name brand full-carbon wheels I can think of.


----------



## redmasi

nightfend said:


> Probably Reynolds attacks at $999. Or, at least, that's the cheapest name brand full-carbon wheels I can think of.


Thanks. Are you sure on the $999 retail price? A quick search shows most internet places are at least a couple hundred bucks higher. 
Also, it is a 32mm rim. Not sure how much a 50mm or 60mm should add to the cost. 

At any rate, we're talking... at minimum... double the price, correct?


----------



## nightfend

Hmm..they used to be $999 a few years back. Probably the devalued dollar raising the suggested retail price.

But, I think there are better non-name brand all carbon wheels out there for the same price, like Williams.

But yeah, basically you won't find a retail set of wheels that is new for less than about a $1,000. So that's still a significant increase over the Chinese direct wheels.


----------



## redmasi

nightfend said:


> But, I think there are better non-name brand all carbon wheels out there for the same price, like *Williams*.


Gracias... :thumbsup: 

This *Williams* guy keeps popping up. Hmmmmmmm...


----------



## PlatyPius

I think the cheapest ones I can get are the HED Stinger 4s.


----------



## alexb618

you guys are in a whole different world if you think a wheel manufacturer or retailler will cover your '$40,000 worth of medical bills' should a brand name wheel fail


----------



## PlatyPius

alexb618 said:


> you guys are in a whole different world if you think a wheel manufacturer or retailler will cover your '$40,000 worth of medical bills' should a brand name wheel fail


Guess I can cancel my insurance policy then, right?


----------



## alexb618

i have been working in insurance my whole life - so i do understand insurance, but i dont know your personal situation and of course cannot comment on that.

ill stick to my previous quote, the likelyhood of any bike wheel manufacturer or retailler covering anyone's significant medical bills due to a wheel failure is so minute that to realistically consider that this actually happens and that this is a good reason to pay 3x or 4x or whatever more for a bicycle wheelset is absurd. there are plenty of other good reasons to consider brand name wheels that fall within the realm of 'reality'.


----------



## PlatyPius

alexb618 said:


> i have been working in insurance my whole life but i dont know your personal situation and of course cannot comment on that.
> 
> but ill stick to my previous quote, the likelyhood of any bike wheel manufacturer or retailler covering anyone's significant medical bills due to a wheel failure is so minute that to realistically consider that this actually happens and that this is a good reason to pay 3x or 4x or whatever more for a bicycle wheelset is absurd. there are plenty of other good reasons to consider brand name wheels that fall within the realm of 'reality'.


And I own a bike shop.

Here's how the scenario plays out...

Bobby buys a bike. Bobby rides the bike at night without lights. He gets hit by a car. Bobby (or his parents) sue a) The Bike Shop, b) The bike company, and c) the driver. Why? Because the Bike Shop didn't explain that the reflectors aren't magical and don't produce light on their own. They sue the Bike Company for not supplying lights on the bike, or at least having a huge sticker that explains that reflectors are not lights and won't help you see at night. The Driver gets added in for obvious reasons.

Hence the big freaking stickers bikes have on them now.

So, Biff buys some Zipp 404s from me. While he's riding, the front wheel breaks in half and Biff goes over the bars and breaks out several teeth, breaks his collarbone and jaw, and gets a concussion.

Biff sues me, Zipp, and the helmet manufacturer (because it obviously didn't work, since he had a concussion). Our insurance (me, Zipp, and Bell/Uvex/Vigor/et al) pays if he wins his case. That's why we have insurance, after all. I realize that if you've worked in the industry forever, you might think that it's simply a way to get people to send you money for free every month. But the whole reason we pay that money is to be covered when something stupid like this happens.

Biff is riding Crap Hu wheels when the same thing happens. Who does he sue, and what are his chances of having his medical bills covered?


----------



## redmasi

PlatyPius said:


> Guess I can cancel my insurance policy then, right?


Wouldn't that insurance policy of yours *only* cover your customer's injuries* if* the customer sued you in a court of law and a jury found you guilty of negligence? 
In other words, if a jury found you guilty of failing to exercise the care that a reasonably prudent person would exercise in a like circumstance... 
Then, and only then, would your insurance policy come into play. Correct?

Edit: Sorry, I believe you answered my question before I finished posting.


----------



## FTR

If this type of insurance is the same as in Australia, it only covers for if there is actually a fault in the item.


----------



## PlatyPius

redmasi said:


> Wouldn't that insurance policy of yours *only* cover your customer's injuries* if* the customer sued you in a court of law and a jury found you guilty of negligence?
> In other words, if a jury found you guilty of failing to exercise the care that a reasonably prudent person would exercise in a like circumstance...
> Then, and only then, would your insurance policy come into play. Correct?


See my example above.

Remember the hot coffee incident at McDonalds?

When a product fails, everyone who touched the product is included in the suit. Odds are that the victim will win.


----------



## FTR

Biff should take some responsibility for his own life and knowing that he may possibly end up injured and unable to work and perhaps have major medical expenses, he should perhaps consider actually insuring himself for this consequence.

This is the problem with people, they adopt an "it cannot happen to me" mentality and then expect hand outs if it does.


----------



## PlatyPius

FTR said:


> Biff should take some responsibility for his own life and knowing that he may possibly end up injured and unable to work and perhaps have major medical expenses, he should perhaps consider actually insuring himself for this consequence.
> 
> This is the problem with people, they adopt an "it cannot happen to me" mentality and then expect hand outs if it does.


True, but you buy a pair of wheels expecting them to not break in half. If they DO break, it would be nice to have some kind of recourse... That's my point.


----------



## TomH

PlatyPius said:


> Remember the hot coffee incident at McDonalds?


Do you? 

It was a very old lady, she got coffee with a loose lid that spilled in her lap. It burnt her so severely that she was hospitalized for something like 2 weeks, and required skin grafts. 

Most people tend to forget the weeks of hospitalization and skin grafts. Everyone expects coffee to be hot, do you expect coffee to be so hot it'll melt your flesh and disfigure you?


----------



## PlatyPius

TomH said:


> Do you?
> 
> It was a very old lady, she got coffee with a loose lid that spilled in her lap. It burnt her so severely that she was hospitalized for something like 2 weeks, and required skin graphs.
> 
> Most people tend to forget the weeks of hospitalization and skin graphs. Everyone expects coffee to be hot, do you expect coffee to be so hot it'll melt your flesh and disfigure you?


And if a brand new bicycle wheel breaks in half you're going to require some hospital care including possibly some skin *grafts*.

The point was, juries tend to be sympathetic to the victim.


----------



## TomH

Have you been sued through completion of a trial, or are you speculating? How much money has mavic dished out for rsys wheels?

You cant just crash your bike and start trying to sue. You'll get nowhere. Theres a risk on any carbon part, no matter where it comes from (all though most good carbon comes from china anyway).


----------



## roscoe

some brandless nameless product has no image to protect, no integrity to preserve 

if times get tough in china wheel land, and they decide to cheap out on the epoxy to save a couple bucks.... who's to say they won't do that? They may make great products, but they may also one day decide to start making inferior products in order to put a couple extra bucks in their pockets 

a real manufacturer/brand has an image to protect, that's been built over years. You know they're not going to send you something that may hurt you because that would hurt their brand and their sales

a no-name company can make inferior products that harm people, and then just re-open with a new website and new name once the old website and old name get a bad reputation for poor quality 

I hope nobody gets hurt in all this, but it's an amazing leap of faith to put YOUR LIFE in the hands of the integrity of a businessman in a foreign company who you don't know personally. Do you really trust some random guys to put the value of your life above the added profit of cutting corners?


----------



## redmasi

roscoe said:


> some brandless nameless product has no image to protect, no integrity to preserve
> 
> if times get tough in china wheel land, and they decide to cheap out on the epoxy to save a couple bucks.... who's to say they won't do that? They may make great products, but they may also one day decide to start making inferior products in order to put a couple extra bucks in their pockets
> 
> a real manufacturer/brand has an image to protect, that's been built over years. You know they're not going to send you something that may hurt you because that would hurt their brand and their sales
> 
> a no-name company can make inferior products that harm people, and then just re-open with a new website and new name once the old website and old name get a bad reputation for poor quality
> 
> I hope nobody gets hurt in all this, but it's an amazing leap of faith to put YOUR LIFE in the hands of the integrity of a businessman in a foreign company who you don't know personally. Do you really trust some random guys to put the value of your life above the added profit of cutting corners?


I'd say TomH's point might apply here. I take it that you believe it's safer to put your life in the hands of... say... Mavic?

http://velonews.competitor.com/2009...ience-a-post-recall-r-sys-wheel-failure_93054

http://bikesnobnyc.blogspot.com/2009/06/shot-in-dark-art-of-appropriating-blame.html


----------



## TomH

roscoe said:


> a no-name company can make inferior products that harm people, and then just re-open with a new website and new name once the old website and old name get a bad reputation for poor quality
> 
> I hope nobody gets hurt in all this, but it's an amazing leap of faith to put YOUR LIFE in the hands of the integrity of a businessman in a foreign company who you don't know personally. Do you really trust some random guys to put the value of your life above the added profit of cutting corners?


Id say that happens every day with every single major big-name company in the US. Cutting corners, sometimes to the brink of safety or beyond is a common business practice. 

We'll hop in cars and fly down the highway at deadly speeds in cars that are amazingly compromised for cost cutting. 

At best we're wildly speculating. If chinese carbon wheels start breaking, lets address it then. For now they seem to be holding up as well or better than big name american/european makers. We can what-if every new product to death, but its kind of baseless.


----------



## alexb618

PlatyPius said:


> And I own a bike shop.
> 
> Here's how the scenario plays out...


you have a financial interest in selling name brand wheels, i think we all see that bias but the bottom line is that yishun/hong fu/etc are all real companies and are not exempt from being sued just because they are in china.


----------



## Allaboutvous

+1 TomH's remark


----------



## Allaboutvous

Oops double post!


----------



## SRS

Biff should take some responsibility for his own life and knowing that he may possibly end up injured and unable to work and perhaps have major medical expenses, he should perhaps consider actually insuring himself for this consequence.

This is the problem with people, they adopt an "it cannot happen to me" mentality and then expect hand outs if it does.





PlatyPius said:


> True, but you buy a pair of wheels expecting them to not break in half. If they DO break, it would be nice to have some kind of recourse... That's my point.


like FTR said: he should perhaps consider actually insuring himself for this consequence

In my country we dont need to think about the medical bills. Taxes pay for that.... I can break all the bones in my body and it will be paid for by the government. Must say that us healt dep. is crazy stuff. Sorry, this thread heading the wrong way. Dont want to talk politics, but just wanted you guys to know not all countrys have the same systems.

Anyway, i dont really need to think about if i am riding this or this wheel. I have been riding no name "China wheels" this season and dont see anything wrong with that. But then again, i am not the type of person who likes to pay for the stickers that are on my wheels or bike. Because i know these wheels and these frames that are comming out of China are used by many smaller companyes around the world. Thing is, these china products are all over the place, rebranded by different companys small and medium. The bigger companys have their own moulds and their own factorys, but i dont belive that their cheaper products are any better than what we are taking about her.


----------



## Allaboutvous

Can anyone tell me if they've had braking issues with their clinchers? Anyone tested them on long steep descends? Also what pads are you using with them? Have ordered myself a pair of 50mm clinchers to train on and will post pics as soon as I get 'em!

Someone posted a pic of his clinchers warping so would like to know if anyone else has had this issue.


----------



## siberian

Allaboutvous said:


> Can anyone tell me if they've had braking issues with their clinchers? Anyone tested them on long steep descends? Also what pads are you using with them? Have ordered myself a pair of 50mm clinchers to train on and will post pics as soon as I get 'em!
> 
> Someone posted a pic of his clinchers warping so would like to know if anyone else has had this issue.


No personal experience as for myself, but from all I have read, the issue with warped wheels seem to be due to the wrong pads being used. Carbon specific pads will help in that area. Also, on the Yishun wheels, the braking surface is set a little lower on the wheel where the walls get a little thicker, hopefully reducing that issue. And the wheels that were shown with the warpage I believe were not Yishun wheels. I had slight concerns myself about this, but where I live and ride there are no real hills and descents, so I'm good.


----------



## siberian

By the way, my wheels arrived yesterday! The packaging was a bit weak, but the wheels were safe inside with no damage. I already swapped the cassette, mounted the tires and brake pads, and installed them on the bike. Didn't have a chance to ride yet. My initial impressions are that they quality is very good (for what I paid), and they certainly LOOK awesome on the bike. Now to see how they ride... stay tuned...


----------



## Gottrilife

What is the brake track width on a 50 mm wheel. And can they be custom lettered.


----------



## PlatyPius

alexb618 said:


> you have a financial interest in selling name brand wheels, i think we all see that bias but the bottom line is that yishun/hong fu/etc are all real companies and are not exempt from being sued just because they are in china.


I don't care where you buy wheels. BikesDirect is better than buying directly from China. You're dealing with an American company that has liability insurance. China isn't exactly known for it's stringent industrial laws, although reputable companies in China tend to match international standards.


----------



## PlatyPius

Allaboutvous said:


> Can anyone tell me if they've had braking issues with their clinchers? Anyone tested them on long steep descends? Also what pads are you using with them? Have ordered myself a pair of 50mm clinchers to train on and will post pics as soon as I get 'em!
> 
> Someone posted a pic of his clinchers warping so would like to know if anyone else has had this issue.


You definitely need brake pads made for carbon rims. The trade off, of course, is that carbon specific brake pads produce less friction than normal pads, so stopping distances are longer. This means you start braking earlier and clamp on the brakes harder. Longer braking plus more force applied means more heat. Heat warps carbon rims.


----------



## cdl1786

Gottrilife said:


> What is the brake track width on a 50 mm wheel. And can they be custom lettered.


it's about .465" wide on mine


----------



## AvantDale

Allaboutvous said:


> Can anyone tell me if they've had braking issues with their clinchers? Anyone tested them on long steep descends? Also what pads are you using with them? Have ordered myself a pair of 50mm clinchers to train on and will post pics as soon as I get 'em!
> 
> Someone posted a pic of his clinchers warping so would like to know if anyone else has had this issue.


I've done some fast descents where I've had to brake hard with no issues. Once heated up my brakes do get some howl. They've quieted down since...maybe the pads embedded. I do have some build up on the pad surface. I do need to give them a good cleaning.

Coming from aluminum rims, there will be some time to adjust to the new braking "feel". I found that braking on these carbon rims are alot more grabby than my aluminum ones. Forgetting that...I locked up my rear wheel a couple times. 

I'm running the Swissstop yellows.


----------



## roscoe

TomH said:


> Id say that happens every day with every single major big-name company in the US. Cutting corners, sometimes to the brink of safety or beyond is a common business practice.
> 
> We'll hop in cars and fly down the highway at deadly speeds in cars that are amazingly compromised for cost cutting.
> 
> At best we're wildly speculating. If chinese carbon wheels start breaking, lets address it then. For now they seem to be holding up as well or better than big name american/european makers. We can what-if every new product to death, but its kind of baseless.


agreed that we are wildly speculating here, 

but we've seen inferior (to the point of being dangerous) drywall and pet food come from overseas already, wheels may be next


----------



## AvantDale

Right now its pretty much all *baseless* speculation. Until there is proof of failure...all this talk of failure is a waste of space.

We are on the interwebz after all...if there are multiple failures with these wheels, it won't be long before pictures comes up. Afterall everybody is vying for their 15 mins of notoriety.

As for the drywall and milk...thats American companies buying to resell to you.:idea:


----------



## config

Wow, what has this thread turned into? If you are afraid to purchase these Chinese wheels because of risk of manufacturer failure, then don't. We Americans have turned into always wanting to blame someone when something goes wrong. Who do I sue if my frame/seatpost/wheels/etc. fails?

The Chinese bike frame thread have been enjoying and swapping ideas on how to customize their bikes and all this thread can talk about is, the wheels are inferior since they're made in China and they have no liability insurance.

The way I look at this, these direct-to-customer sales will change the way bike sales are today. It has already for me, the customer. I can't afford $2K to spend on a pair of wheels so the question is can I risk spending $500 on full carbon wheels? Did it sound too good to be true initially? Yes, but so did my full carbon frame I bought in July. I did a little research and made my decision and I couldn't be happier. The wheels, I still haven't pulled the trigger but I am satisfied with what I've seen/read so far. With the money you save, you can afford to buy life and maybe even health insurance.


----------



## PlatyPius

The attention and derision has been taken off of Safeway and his missing wheels. My work is done here.


----------



## alexb618

PlatyPius said:


> The attention and derision has been taken off of Safeway and his missing wheels. My work is done here.


thanks for the diversion!!  

it was his wedding day so i am sure he will be back soon with an update


----------



## fritzzz

config said:


> The way I look at this, these direct-to-customer sales will change the way bike sales are today. It has already for me, the customer. I can't afford $2K to spend on a pair of wheels so the question is can I risk spending $500 on full carbon wheels? Did it sound too good to be true initially? Yes, but so did my full carbon frame I bought in July. I did a little research and made my decision and I couldn't be happier. The wheels, I still haven't pulled the trigger but I am satisfied with what I've seen/read so far. With the money you save, you can afford to buy life and maybe even health insurance.



I couldn't agree more. I live in a smallish town and could not find any wheels like this here so that rules out the LBS. The LBS that are here have minimal stock and minimal ranges so even if I want to buy something I can't. I bought my wheels for the same reason, for $500 it's a gamble I can afford and from all I've read I'll be stoked with them. If I'm not I can sell them on and take a small hit, not the hit I'd take if I bought a name brand and was dissatisfied. Heck I might even buy another set


----------



## Safeway

Alexb618 - You remembered!

I am officially a married man.


----------



## athletic91

Anyone got a yishun real 38mm clincher weight?

i am considering a 38 over a 50 clincher due to weight


----------



## Gottrilife

Has anyone bought or used Miracle carbon wheels?


----------



## luca.grigo

Gottrilife said:


> Has anyone bought or used Miracle carbon wheels?


A friend of mine had a bad experience with Miracle wheels... In the beginning one rim was with a bad finish, then one hub was not working properly... So he was not happy at all.
Instead he said that his frame (fm15) was ok even he waited 3 months....


----------



## Coolhand

Safeway said:


> Alexb618 - You remembered!
> 
> I am officially a married man.
> 
> Wheels are en route. If Yishun makes good on a couple of promises, then all will be settled some 135 days later. If they don't deliver as promised, I will have some things to announce.


Congrats!


----------



## stubek

Safeway said:


> Alexb618 - You remembered!
> 
> I am officially a married man.
> 
> Wheels are en route. If Yishun makes good on a couple of promises, then all will be settled some 135 days later. If they don't deliver as promised, I will have some things to announce.



Congratulations on being a married man, I just celebrated my first year.

Oh, congratulations on your wheels being on the way to you for the 4th time?


----------



## thatcap

SRS said:


> Shipping was wrong:thumbsup: I only bought rims. Think i orderd them in june.......... but who keeps track, sertanly not the chines .Cant say i am happy, but hopfully things get sorted. These rims are about 50 gr lighter than the usual 50mm rims sold from china.
> Correct me if i am wrong, but boyd proabably use the same rims as yishun does.....
> 
> Stefano, you are probably right about those hubs being novatec and not chosen.



Those look like the rims produced by Farsports. Do they have a foam core? I was thinking of going with those rims but didn't trust the strength for such light weight. If it's the same rim i am talking about, i got their strength test results a few weeks after i had built my own wheelset. These 325g rims are built with T1000 carbon and the results show they actually very similar in strength compared to the heavier(T700, T800) rims out there. I built up my own wheelset and decided to go with 380g 50mm tubby rims, pillar 1422 aero spokes and those same hubs you have there. Total weight is 1274g. Oh, the hubs are manufactured by Bitex. Same manufacturer as Powerway hubs.

The wheels are amazing, hubs are super smooth and engagement is precise.


----------



## SRS

thatcap said:


> Those look like the rims produced by Farsports. Do they have a foam core? I was thinking of going with those rims but didn't trust the strength for such light weight. If it's the same rim i am talking about, i got their strength test results a few weeks after i had built my own wheelset. These 325g rims are built with T1000 carbon and the results show they actually very similar in strength compared to the heavier(T700, T800) rims out there. I built up my own wheelset and decided to go with 380g 50mm tubby rims, pillar 1422 aero spokes and those same hubs you have there. Total weight is 1274g. Oh, the hubs are manufactured by Bitex. Same manufacturer as Powerway hubs.
> 
> The wheels are amazing, hubs are super smooth and engagement is precise.


Man.... you are good . Really nice to hear you are satisfied with those hubs. Did you use the regular 1422 or the x-tra? Do you have weight of only front wheel of your build?


----------



## cxl98904

is there a disadvantage of having a 38mm in front and a 50mm in the rear? the look takes back to 60's and 70's hot rods


----------



## alexb618

where's safeway i need some closure.


----------



## Safeway

Ughhh. Problems.


----------



## Safeway

CXL -

+ lighter
+ attractive
- less aero
- weaker


----------



## AvantDale

lol...congrats on the wheels being in the US....oh...and the wedding too.


----------



## thatcap

SRS said:


> Man.... you are good . Really nice to hear you are satisfied with those hubs. Did you use the regular 1422 or the x-tra? Do you have weight of only front wheel of your build?


Yeah i bought the X-tra version of the spokes. I have done very little riding on these spokes as i originally built the wheels with DT comp spokes. So far the Pillars seem very good, The quality and finish of the spoke is very good. But only time will tell how long the they will last.
How did your rim crack and where? I am interested to find out cos i am considering getting the 420g clincher version of the rims you have.

Sheesh i can't remember off hand but if i remember correctly it was 558g excluding skewer for the front wheel. I'm not 100% sure but it's definitely within 10g.


----------



## Gottrilife

What about experience with Deng Fu. Just looking for the most reliable company with the best quality products.


----------



## Safeway

Oh, and as I said before, an employee of Yishun did scam me and hid my order.

Apparently they are no longer going to honor the actual order I placed with Yishun. I have an email out to Tony requesting a refund. Again.


----------



## Gottrilife

Which wheels were actually sent?


----------



## Alfus




----------



## FTR

I assume you still need to cut the ISP??


----------



## redmasi

Alfus... The bike looks faaaaaaaaaaaaaast! Are you sure you can handle it?   

One minor suggestion: remove those little 'warning' stickers on the wheels, they don't add anything to the CLEAN look. :thumbsup:


----------



## AvantDale

redmasi said:


> One minor suggestion: remove those little 'warning' stickers on the wheels, they don't add anything to the CLEAN look. :thumbsup:


Lol...I haven't had the heart to take those off yet. 

Wtf....Safeway? Don't the tracking info say the wheels are in SF?


----------



## SRS

thatcap said:


> Yeah i bought the X-tra version of the spokes. I have done very little riding on these spokes as i originally built the wheels with DT comp spokes. So far the Pillars seem very good, The quality and finish of the spoke is very good. But only time will tell how long the they will last.
> How did your rim crack and where? I am interested to find out cos i am considering getting the 420g clincher version of the rims you have.
> 
> Sheesh i can't remember off hand but if i remember correctly it was 558g excluding skewer for the front wheel. I'm not 100% sure but it's definitely within 10g.


Rim was damaged from the shipping. I will tell more about how they handel it later.....
Dident the comp`s work with the rims???


----------



## Alfus

Yes, of course, I need to cut the ISP, and the decals are removed. the bike it's now in the mecanic, I promise beter photos!


----------



## alexb618

come on safey whats happening


----------



## blackstripes

alexb618 said:


> come on safey whats happening


...maybe Yishun got to him... :yikes:


----------



## cdl1786

Ok, seeing that last pic and someone asking about DengFu inspired me to post a pic of mine, 99% complete. I have some bartape (white) and carbon cages coming in the mail. I think the white cages contrast nicely, but I still want carbon cages. Something I've always wanted and now that I have a carbon bike I can do it  

This is DengFu's FM015 ISP frame, with Yishun 50mm clincher wheels. So far I've only taken it for a short test ride, but it rides pretty nicely. A lot more forgiving on a bumpy road than the aluminum frame I have


----------



## AvantDale

Nice looking bike. :thumbsup: 

Everything on the front end is erect! Stem, bar, levers are all pointing up!


----------



## roscoe

and with all the money you saved on the wheels and frame, are you going to invest in bar tape soon?


----------



## Safeway

I feel sick when I think about the problems I've had. I just want a refund now.


----------



## alexb618

do you have the wheels


----------



## Safeway

Nope.


----------



## Safeway

And even worse, ever since Stefano dropped my order on Tony, I can't seem to get a response from Tony regarding my order. I guess they think the order is fulfilled. It isn't.


----------



## FTR

Safeway said:


> And even worse, ever since Stefano dropped my order on Tony, I can't seem to get a response from Tony regarding my order. I guess they think the order is fulfilled. It isn't.


Well technically it is.

SELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Safeway

FTR said:


> Well technically it is.
> 
> SELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Technically it is fulfilled? How. I paid for wheels!


----------



## FTR

Sorry, I thought that you had said previously that you had ordered a pair and that then they had agreed to provide you with some extras due to the delay.
I thought that these extras were what you are still waiting on.
My bad.


----------



## Safeway

FTR said:


> Sorry, I thought that you had said previously that you had ordered a pair and that then they had agreed to provide you with some extras due to the delay.
> I thought that these extras were what you are still waiting on.
> My bad.


Yea. I paid for wheels that I did not receive.


----------



## cdl1786

roscoe said:


> and with all the money you saved on the wheels and frame, are you going to invest in bar tape soon?


yes  arundel gecko, i'm waiting for it to arrive

as far as the stem angle and everything, I still need to tweak the fit. I'm trying to get more aggressive but right now it is pretty comfortable, and I can still get aero if I go into the drops


----------



## PlatyPius

cdl1786 said:


> yes  arundel gecko, i'm waiting for it to arrive
> 
> as far as the* stem angle* and everything, I still need to tweak the fit. I'm trying to get *more aggressive* but right now it is pretty comfortable, and I can still get aero if I go into the drops


I'd be more concerned about putting the shifters where they actually belong so the shift cable housing isn't getting bent in weird ways... or your wrists. The shifters are about 1.5" too high on the bar right now.


----------



## blackstripes

Safeway said:


> Yea. I paid for wheels that I did not receive.


So what exactly did you pay for, and what is it that you are expecting to receive? I thought you had only order a 60/88 combo like me?


----------



## FTR

blackstripes said:


> So what exactly did you pay for, and what is it that you are expecting to receive? I thought you had only order a 60/88 combo like me?


plus 1


----------



## dmabraham

blackstripes said:


> So what exactly did you pay for, and what is it that you are expecting to receive? I thought you had only order a 60/88 combo like me?


Same ? All along it seemed like you had one pair of wheels you paid for and were waiting for. Then you mentioned maybe getting some wheels throw in for compensation for all the hassle.

Did you send them more money after all your troubles?

What did you pay for originally, what did you pay for finally, and what did you get?

I hope it all works out, it does seem like the story has changed a bit over time.

d


----------



## Safeway

xxxxx


----------



## FTR

Safeway said:


> I paid $595 for 60/88 initially. They after 100 days, they made me change my order. They offered to allow me to switch to 50/50+88 for no charge. Then they said they shipped.
> 
> Then they said that I owed them $289 (or $298?) for the 88mm rear and that my order would not ship. I paid the extra amount.
> 
> Turns out that the Yishun employee pocketed that extra amount. They stole the second payment I sent to Yishun. So two weeks later, they realized that one of their employees scammed me and stole my money.
> 
> In an effort to keep me quiet regarding the scamming, they said that they would fulfill the order and allowed me to pick a free set of wheels. I told them I wanted the 88mm all black carbon clincher rear that I paid for and that I wanted a set of 50/50mm all white carbon clinchers. Karen agreed. Tony agreed and made reference to my entire shipment and free wheel set multiple times on several separate occasions. Stefano said that I should look forward to the arrival of my surprise.
> 
> They shipped the 50/50mm clinchers and nothing else. So the scam continues.


Sorry but this whole affair reeks of a scam.
A scam on all of us who have watched this unfold.
So many different stories.
So many different twists and turns to the affair.
And now a sudden surprise ending that you actually gave them more money after all of your troubles and negativity toward Yishun?????

You will understand if I find this all very amusing and difficult to believe.


----------



## mikeharper123

I think you got your surprise!

SURPRISE: You got scammed.

Thanks, but I'll save up some more and buy from a reputable company for my carbon clinchers. 

My wife would be PISSED if I got scammed. It's just not worth it to me. Cause Murphy's Law states that I would be the 1 out of 1000....

Hopefully you get some resolution Safe...

I would think that if someone imported these, they could make a pretty penny by being the middleman...

Just Saying...


----------



## Safeway

Xxxxx.


----------



## thatcap

SRS said:


> Rim was damaged from the shipping. I will tell more about how they handel it later.....
> Dident the comp`s work with the rims???


The comps worked fine but added 90g in weight and i only could get silver comps which looked rubbish. The bladed pillar's look better and saved a couple grams to.


----------



## Alfus

My bike finish with the wheels!


----------



## AvantDale

Wow...bike looks real nice!

However the "Cervelo" stickers look suspect. :frown2:


----------



## roseyscot

AvantDale said:


> Wow...bike looks real nice!
> 
> However the "Cervelo" stickers look suspect. :frown2:


he's clearly doing r&d for them. that's the 2015 cervelo with ISP.


----------



## Alfus

They are only stickers, I can remove them easily..


----------



## Alfus

roseyscot said:


> he's clearly doing r&d for them. that's the 2015 cervelo with ISP.


Of course! it's a secret proto!!


----------



## mikeharper123

AvantDale said:


> Wow...bike looks real nice!
> 
> However the "Cervelo" stickers look suspect. :frown2:


Yeah I agree. Bad form on labeling a bike what its not. IMO, it looks dumb.


----------



## cdl

PlatyPius said:


> I'd be more concerned about putting the shifters where they actually belong so the shift cable housing isn't getting bent in weird ways... or your wrists. The shifters are about 1.5" too high on the bar right now.


I don't know, it feels and looks fine to me. Maybe it's the picture. I based the position off of the instructions in Barnett's bicycle repair manual which says the tip of the lever should be in-line with the bar, +/- 1/2"


----------



## cdl

here we go. this better explains it. I have the bars sort of close to the "ideal" position and the levers at the +1/2" position (i use the hoods more often than the drops)

I don't know if this book is the authority on bicycles, but it sure has a ton of good info...


----------



## FTR

cdl said:


> I don't know, it feels and looks fine to me. Maybe it's the picture. I based the position off of the instructions in Barnett's bicycle repair manual which says the tip of the lever should be in-line with the bar, +/- 1/2"


And it would probably be the right position IF the tips of the bars were not pointing at your rear hub.
They should be far closer to parallel than that.


----------



## redmasi

mikeharper123 said:


> ".... Bad form on labeling a bike what its not...".


Kind of ironic.... but isn't that exactly what Cervelo did? 

_“We seriously regret that we have bought apparently infringing goods from Cervélo and sold them to our customers”, says Peter Seyberth GM of Tridynamic. 
“Particularly unpleasant for us is that we have contributed to these potential patent infringement, because we supplied two frames of Canyon 
on request by Cervélo and sent them to Canada in 2005.”_

http://www.bike-eu.com/news/4611/tr...rames&WT.mc_id=mail_bike_16%20november%202010


----------



## PlatyPius

cdl said:


> here we go. this better explains it. I have the bars sort of close to the "ideal" position and the levers at the +1/2" position (i use the hoods more often than the drops)
> 
> I don't know if this book is the authority on bicycles, but it sure has a ton of good info...


You realize that that picture is from 1982 and has no impact on how integrated shift/brake levers should be positioned, correct?

Of course, you're using a "classic bend" bar which doesn't work as well with 'brifters' as an ergo bar does, anyway...

If you're using a classic-bend bar, the bottom of the hooks should be parallel to the ground.


----------



## FTR

PlatyPius said:


> You realize that that picture is from 1982 and has no impact on how integrated shift/brake levers should be positioned, correct?
> 
> Of course, you're using a "classic bend" bar which doesn't work as well with 'brifters' as an ergo bar does, anyway...
> 
> If you're using a classic-bend bar, the bottom of the hooks should be parallel to the ground.



Agreed that a Classic bar does not seem to work as well (which is why I am getting rid of mine) but I dont know that it needs to be completely parallel.
I find I can get a decent position if I point the end of the bar at my brake caliper.


----------



## PlatyPius

FTR said:


> Agreed that a Classic bar does not seem to work as well (which is why I am getting rid of mine) but I dont know that it needs to be completely parallel.
> I find I can get a decent position if I point the end of the bar at my brake caliper.


You're right; it doesn't. I should have said... "it only really looks 'right' when it's parallel to the ground."
That is one of the issues I have with classic bars. If you put them where they're comfortable (top of the bend parallel to the ground), they look horribly wrong. If you put them where they look right, they kill your hands.

An ergo bar looks wrong no matter what you do, so you can put the top part flat and the brifter hood as a continuation of that flat where everything is comfortable without worrying about ruining some aesthetic....because there isn't one.


----------



## FTR

PlatyPius said:


> You're right; it doesn't. I should have said... "it only really looks 'right' when it's parallel to the ground."
> That is one of the issues I have with classic bars. If you put them where they're comfortable (top of the bend parallel to the ground), they look horribly wrong. If you put them where they look right, they kill your hands.
> 
> An ergo bar looks wrong no matter what you do, so you can put the top part flat and the brifter hood as a continuation of that flat where everything is comfortable without worrying about ruining some aesthetic....because there isn't one.


Yeah, I have struggled with my Classic shaped Pro PLT bars for a couple of years now.
They look great but I just cannot get them where I want for all uses.
The way I have them now is OK but if I am descending I have to cram my hands into the bends so that I can hold the bar AND have access to the levers at the same time.


----------



## alexb618

ftr i had the same issues with classic bars, now i am using a compact/shallow drop (a cheap fsa omega i think?)

looks a bit girly but the completely flat transition from tops to hoods is like a dream come true


----------



## redmasi

FTR said:


> Yeah, I have struggled with my Classic shaped Pro PLT bars for a couple of years now.
> They look great but I just cannot get them where I want for all uses.
> The way I have them now is OK but if I am descending I have to cram my hands into the bends so that I can hold the bar AND have access to the levers at the same time.


Just go with an integrated stem / bar... then you don't have to think about adjusting the position (because you can't). Problem solved.


----------



## cdl

No I did not know it was from 1982... i guess i assumed the first illustration showed brifters, but now looking at it, youre right
My other bike has ergo bars. I decided to give the classic shape a try, and just positioned them the same as my other ones, which is comfortable. I haven't tried the position where the drop part is parallel to the ground, but i do agree too that it would look correct that way


----------



## FTR

alexb618 said:


> ftr i had the same issues with classic bars, now i am using a compact/shallow drop (a cheap fsa omega i think?)
> 
> looks a bit girly but the completely flat transition from tops to hoods is like a dream come true


Yep, just waiting on my 3T Ergosum's.


----------



## PlatyPius

FTR said:


> Yep, just waiting on my 3T Ergosum's.


Those are good bars.
I'm using the FSA Pro Wing Compact (because I wanted white). I like them much better than many others I've used. 

I love the look of classic bend bars with (just)brake levers...but I don't like riding them. It took a while, but I finally went with function over form.


----------



## FTR

PlatyPius said:


> Those are good bars.
> I'm using the FSA Pro Wing Compact (because I wanted white). I like them much better than many others I've used.
> 
> I love the look of classic bend bars with (just)brake levers...but I don't like riding them. It took a while, but I finally went with function over form.


Yep, I would have preferred white or polished for my Moots but they were not available from PBK when I was looking.


----------



## Safeway

I'd love to get a 3T cockpit.


----------



## AvantDale

After all this drama and no pics?:cryin: 

I expect to see them on the bike stat...


----------



## blackstripes

AvantDale said:


> After all this drama and no pics?:cryin:
> 
> I expect to see them on the bike stat...


Word... wtf.


----------



## Safeway

We will see.


----------



## Gottrilife

Here we go again...lol


----------



## Matador-IV

*My Yishun rims arrived today!!*

After several eMails with Tony to work out the details, I sent my payment (paypal) on Friday 12th of November - end of business day (US). My 2 sets of rims arrived today Friday Nov. 19th. - 12:00pm. 

Detailed Shipping Results:

* Processed through Sort Facility, November 19, 2010, 6:36 am, DETROIT, MI 48242 
* Inbound International Arrival, November 18, 2010, 3:54 am, ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS) 
*Foreign International Dispatch, November 13, 2010, 8:49 pm, FUZHOU EMS, CHINA PEOPLES REP 
*Origin Post is Preparing Shipment 
*Foreign Acceptance, November 13, 2010, 5:00 pm 

I'm very happy with my transaction experience. Tony and I worked thru the language barrier using several detailed eMails which left NO room for misunderstanding for either of us. 
The rims were well packaged with individual bubble wrap envelopes and extra bubble wrap in the corners of the box.
The box, at some point was opened and resealed by USPS. USPS did a really poor tape job, only using 2 short pieces of tape to reseal.

I'm not a wheel expert, but the quality of the carbon build-up seems very good.


----------



## zsir

Alfus said:


>



ok...so where'd you get the tiger print seat?


----------



## Alfus

It´s not tiger, it´s zebra, it´s a flite titanium tunning by my self.


----------



## zsir

Alfus said:


> It´s not tiger, it´s zebra, it´s a flite titanium tunning by my self.



tunning .....don't know what that means...but if you made that cover yourself that's pretty cool. :thumbsup: I'd pay you for one.


----------



## AvantDale

I would assume "modified". :idea:


----------



## RiceKilla

I would do a matching zebra print handlebar grips.

Someone should really do the all black scheme with cheetah print seat and bar grips, to give it that bachelor pad look.


----------



## Urb

RiceKilla said:


> I would do a matching zebra print handlebar grips.
> 
> Someone should really do the all black scheme with cheetah print seat and bar grips, to give it that bachelor pad look.


wouldn't that signify a cougars bike? never mind I'm going back to work


----------



## blackstripes

First of all, to each his own, but I would never put that seat, or that pattern, on my bike. You guys think that looks good? Where is the puke smiley face?


----------



## zsir

guess I stirred it up again.....didn't mean to hijack the thread.....I think thats the perfect seat (it's not fur...right?) for that bike the way it is there... no decals ...all generic like that..... matching lycra would be a bit much though :yikes:


----------



## thatcap

SRS said:


> Rim was damaged from the shipping. I will tell more about how they handel it later.....
> Dident the comp`s work with the rims???


So how do the wheels handle? eager to find out!!


----------



## athletic91

My advice is to keep your order simple unlike mine

my order was one wheelset,spare campy freehub,3x extra skewer.

5 days later, wheelset came with the wrong colour hub, other items were missing
another 3 days, the missing items came,however its still short of 1 skewer

i waiting for the 1 skewer now..


----------



## SRS

thatcap said:


> So how do the wheels handle? eager to find out!!



Haha. When i say later, its like chines later............ Winter is upon me, snow is on the ground. April will be a good estimate on when these wheels will be tested. If my replacment rim comes all good. i will probably have them send samples of their 20mm rims (220gr??????) mated to Dati hubs(260gr)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dati-Road-Bike-...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item255e827ebc


----------



## thatcap

SRS said:


> Haha. When i say later, its like chines later............ Winter is upon me, snow is on the ground. April will be a good estimate on when these wheels will be tested. If my replacment rim comes all good. i will probably have them send samples of their 20mm rims (220gr??????) mated to Dati hubs(260gr)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Dati-Road-Bike-...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item255e827ebc


Haha, sorry i sometimes get to used to africa weather where everyday is good for riding!! Wow, imagine pairing the 220g rims to Pillar Ti spokes - 830g wheelset!!
Did u just buy the 50mm rims or the full wheelset? How much did moYon charge and what spokes have they used?


----------



## SRS

thatcap said:


> Haha, sorry i sometimes get to used to africa weather where everyday is good for riding!! Wow, imagine pairing the 220g rims to Pillar Ti spokes - 830g wheelset!!
> Did u just buy the 50mm rims or the full wheelset? How much did moYon charge and what spokes have they used?



Africa......... you lucky........ 
Havent really thought of ti spokes. Thinking pillar 1422 x-tra or sapim cx-ray. thinking steel spokes would make it a little stiffer, what do you guys and gals think?

Just bought rims, not a wheelset. spokes are pillar 1422 x-tra.....


----------



## athletic91

Still waiting for a missing TI skewer from yishun.

I belive yishun made a loss from the sale to me, as they incured so much shipping..

I somehow pity them.... but i still want my skewers!


----------



## thatcap

SRS said:


> Africa......... you lucky........
> Havent really thought of ti spokes. Thinking pillar 1422 x-tra or sapim cx-ray. thinking steel spokes would make it a little stiffer, what do you guys and gals think?
> 
> Just bought rims, not a wheelset. spokes are pillar 1422 x-tra.....


From what i've read the Ti spokes seem to perform well. Who did u get your spokes from? I'm looking for a cheap supplier.


----------



## independentmind

Has anyone bought a single wheel from Yishun? I'm pulling the trigger on a pair of 50's from them, but would like to pickup an 80mm rear from them for tri season. I'm not sure if the cost+shipping would be worth it.


----------



## SRS

thatcap said:


> From what i've read the Ti spokes seem to perform well. Who did u get your spokes from? I'm looking for a cheap supplier.


Here is where i got mine http://www.bdopcycling.com/Pillar-Spokes.asp
Seems like a good price.


----------



## Crawf

Have to say I always receive fantastic service with Yishun, here are 2 sets of 50mm clinchers that just arrived. Everyone loves pics so I thought I would post up a heap. Sorry no ride report, it'll be months before I get them on the road...


----------



## Chaderotti

hey guys,

Has anyone bought any carbon *track* wheels? I got a beauty of a track bike but kind of splurged a bit too much on everything else, don't have too much to spend on wheels. If I can get cheap carbon wheels I'd be stoked.
Cheers,


----------



## Jetmugg

lust4bikes said:


> These puppies weigh 1390 grams, have 30m profile and have awesome hubs that are smooth, quiet, and spin forever. The price including shipping to California was $290. Paid by pay pal & got them from China 5 days later! Very well packed, they even came with very nice thin red rim tape installed. I like the red anodized spoke nipples... I can share some pictures but I don't see an "upload file" feature...These were bought from Stefano at Yishun.


I realize that this is very slightly off-topic, but how did the Yishun Aluminum Alloy clincher wheelset pan out? I'm interested in a somewhat lightweight aluminum clincher set for road/cross use, and I'm intrigued by the idea of buying from one of the overseas vendors.

SteveM.


----------



## independentmind

Crawf said:


> Have to say I always receive fantastic service with Yishun, here are 2 sets of 50mm clinchers that just arrived. Everyone loves pics so I thought I would post up a heap. Sorry no ride report, it'll be months before I get them on the road...


I'm about to pull the trigger on a set of 50's from them through Stefano. What finish and weave did you request your wheels in?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cdl1786

independentmind said:


> I'm about to pull the trigger on a set of 50's from them through Stefano. What finish and weave did you request your wheels in?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


FWIW when I ordered mine from Stefano, I wanted matte 3k but he said they only have gloss 3k. Maybe Stefano can chime in here if availability has changed


----------



## AvantDale

The matte finish may only be available in a tubular wheel.

On a clincher they want you to place the pads low on the rim. The only way to do that is with a "visual" guide. The clear coat lets them set a brake track.


----------



## Crawf

independentmind said:


> I'm about to pull the trigger on a set of 50's from them through Stefano. What finish and weave did you request your wheels in?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


These sets are 3k matte. However as mentioned they only offer gloss, unless I suspect you buy in bulk - then you can request matte.

I have made quite a few bulk orders with them so had the opportunity to get matte.

But they mentioned it them self that they get a lot of requests for matte over gloss, hopefully they'll catch on and start offering it.


----------



## Gottrilife

Received my order 2 days ago. Box was pretty much intact and wheels were well packed. Used paypal and took 12 days total to receive. Very happy. Set was 50/50mm clincher. Waiting until they get the 88mm clinchers in stock again, so I can order a set of those also.


----------



## independentmind

AvantDale said:


> The matte finish may only be available in a tubular wheel.
> 
> On a clincher they want you to place the pads low on the rim. The only way to do that is with a "visual" guide. The clear coat lets them set a brake track.



Well, that actually makes a lot of sense, thanks

I've decided to scrap the idea of getting a single 88mm clincher rear, $270 + $40 (shipping) doesn't look like such a deal when combined with the price of the 50mm set + $70 for shipping.

I can always get disc covers for the rear. But at 155lbs (my racing season weight) I'm probably best sticking with the 50's anyway.


----------



## LOUISSSSS

Gottrilife said:


> Received my order 2 days ago. Box was pretty much intact and wheels were well packed. Used paypal and took 12 days total to receive. Very happy. Set was 50/50mm clincher. Waiting until they get the 88mm clinchers in stock again, so I can order a set of those also.


what was your final paypal price for the 50/50 clincher sets and how did you place the order??


----------



## Gottrilife

LOUISSSSS said:


> what was your final paypal price for the 50/50 clincher sets and how did you place the order??


Total price shipped to Florida including shipping and paypal charges was $592.54. I had great communications with Stefano @ yishun. Once you know what you want, clinche or tubular, hub, skewer, spoke, and nip color, and shimano or campy, Stefano will send you an invoice and also where to send your paypal payment to. After that it is just being patient and wait for them to come in.


----------



## independentmind

I just sent an email with my order for a set of 50's to Stefano. I also asked him if he could put some extra spokes into the box, lets sets see if he goes for it.


50mm carbon clinchers
3k weave rims
Shimano hubs
Hubs-black
Nipples-black
Spokes-black
Titan skewers-black

Via Paypal, it's still cheaper than the other options


----------



## independentmind

I just sent an email with my order for a set of 50's to Stefano. I also asked him if he could put some extra spokes into the box, lets sets see if he goes for it.


50mm carbon clinchers
3k weave rims
Shimano fit
Hubs-black
Nipples-black
Spokes-black
Titan skewers-black

Via Paypal, it's still cheaper than the other options

edit: double post...doh!


----------



## jwhyte05

*1+ for Yishun wheels*

Hi,

Firstly - i do not work for yishun etc etc - but have been following this forum for 6months or so to help with deciding to buy wheels in my budget (dad, 2 kids etc).

I ordered a 50mm clincher carbon front and 60mm carbon clincher back from Tony at yishun after a few weeks back an forth emailing questions, checking stock etc.

anyway - Tony let me know stock was in Thursday 18th Nov 2010, i paid $590usd by paypal and wheels arrived Monday 21st Lunchtime to Newcastle Australia.

Box was in perfect condition, wheels packed nicely.

I have gone for a short spin on the new wheels with the special brake pads supplied and wheels run true and fast. Sound awesome as well.

These are definate OEMs for a few big brand names, i have narrowed it down to a few (i wont state them - dont want to ruin this good thing).

Anyway - I will post some pics this weekend, but some points to consider are:

1. Get good rim tape for the wheels

2. they are straight from the factory - so some spoke tuning may be required

3. some minor filing (i used light sandpaper) of the tube valve hole (a little rough cut) may be required.

4. on my bike the brakes needed to be lowered slightly to suit the carbon brake strip on the rims

I'll report back after some rides...:thumbsup:


----------



## independentmind

For those who already installed rubber on these, would a 80mm valve tube be way too long for our 50/60 rims?


----------



## athletic91

Jetmugg said:


> I realize that this is very slightly off-topic, but how did the Yishun Aluminum Alloy clincher wheelset pan out? I'm interested in a somewhat lightweight aluminum clincher set for road/cross use, and I'm intrigued by the idea of buying from one of the overseas vendors.
> 
> SteveM.



Mine weight 1430g without rim strips, 1470 wif strips


----------



## athletic91

independentmind said:


> For those who already installed rubber on these, would a 80mm valve tube be way too long for our 50/60 rims?


a good guide would be rim height 20mm..

that means a 60mm rim should need a 80mm valve


----------



## YishunBike Stefano

jwhyte05 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 2. they are straight from the factory - so some spoke tuning may be required
> 
> 3. some minor filing (i used light sandpaper) of the tube valve hole (a little rough cut) may be required.
> 
> 4. on my bike the brakes needed to be lowered slightly to suit the carbon brake strip on the rims
> 
> I'll report back after some races...:thumbsup:


You are right!

2) Sometimes happens unfortunately... But it's not a big problem 
3) Rarely...
4) Often happens


----------



## independentmind

athletic91 said:


> a good guide would be rim height 20mm..
> 
> that means a 60mm rim should need a 80mm valve



Thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## alexb618

depends what type of extension you are going with

eg if you are using new vittoria tubulars, you would need an extension of about 70mm for a 50mm rim because they go the whole length and screw in right on the base tape

if you are using conti, you would want a 50mm extension as the existing valve already sticks up about 30mm


----------



## jwhyte05

Hi all

Went for my second ride on yishuns yesterday - 25 kms, some short/sharp climbs, long flat stretches and some long gradual climbs.

Observations:

1. these wheels are the real deal.
2. they are fast (once up to 35kms/hr+) 
3. Just feel effortless on climbs
4. glad i went with the 50mm on front - good balance of aero and weight for my size (70kgs, 5ft9
5.hubs worked perfectly with new cassette (love that whirr when free wheeling)
6.brake strip is carbon rim grippy but not as noisy as i thought they would be.
7.Definately use high-end tyres only - i have vittoria rubino pros - i wouldnt go for anything with less flex - very tight rim fit which is good.

picture attached...now to put my training wheels back on for weekend ride...this is gunna be tough.

View attachment 217250


----------



## independentmind

jwhyte05 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Went for my second ride on yishuns yesterday - 25 kms, some climbs, long flat stretches and some gradual climb.
> 
> Observations:
> 
> 1. these wheels are the real deal.
> 2. they are fast (once 35kms+)
> 3. Just feel effortless on climbs
> 4. glad i went with the 50mm on front - good balance of aero and weight for my size (70kms, 5ft9
> 5.hubs worked perfectly with new cassette (love that whirr when free wheeling)
> 6.brake strip is carbon rim grippy but not as noisy as i thought they would be.
> 7.Definately highend tyres only - i have vittoria rubino pros - i wouldnt go for anything with less flex - tight rim fit which is good.
> 
> picture attached...now to put my training wheels back on for weekend ride...this is gunna be tough.


-Which tubes are you running? With valve extenders, and if so which, and the length?
-Are you using the brake pads sent by Yishun? How are they?

I just got my invoice and am pulling the trigger tomorrow on the 50's. And btw nice ride, looks like a tool not a jewel.


----------



## jwhyte05

tubes - vittoria ultralights 52mms

vittoria valve extensions 42mm extensions.

yishun pads are great - look like "shimano-esque" OEMs. Definately going to swap them out each time i go back to alum. rims - to keep the carbon pads 'pure'.

jw


----------



## MX304

I know this thread is about carbon wheels, but has anyone come across any deep Vee aluminum rims from these chinese mfgs? I am going to build up a new single speed bike and will need a good source of cheap wheels and hubs.


----------



## independentmind

Thanks for the help with the tubes guys


----------



## FTR

Where's Safeway??
Just going back through this thread an noticed a couple of strange edits to his posts that he had made after he had indicated that everything was now sorted.


----------



## Urb

FTR said:


> Where's Safeway??
> Just going back through this thread an noticed a couple of strange edits to his posts that he had made after he had indicated that everything was now sorted.


From what I can read, he got his wheels, didn't want to post pictures cause he didn't have his newer of his new frames yet.

yup yup


----------



## REDSA

Hi All, perhaps this has been asnwered before but any comments on ordering Wheels from Dengfu as apposed to Yishun?


----------



## lust4bikes

I have been waiting since August to hear feedback on these Carbon wheels, especially the carbon clinchers...how easy is it to put tires on to your carbon rims? any delamination issues? how responsive are they? how do they compare with a ksyrium sl for example? all responses will be appreciated.


----------



## stubek

FTR said:


> Where's Safeway??
> Just going back through this thread an noticed a couple of strange edits to his posts that he had made after he had indicated that everything was now sorted.



Last I think happened, he was supposed to get 5 total wheels, only 2 or 3 showed up, then they finally admitted to some problems at the company and gave him a refund on the other wheels. Sounds like there was one bad apple at the supplier who pocketed his money and never put in the original order or something.


----------



## YishunBike Stefano

stubek said:


> Last I think happened, he was supposed to get 5 total wheels, only 2 or 3 showed up, then they finally admitted to some problems at the company and gave him a refund on the other wheels. Sounds like there was one bad apple at the supplier who pocketed his money and never put in the original order or something.


I can't explain all, but I think at the end all are happy and first of all Safeway (that is a great person) had his money back.
We had learned that we had to offer a better service in future (and we will offer for sure).

Anyway there is no discussion about quality of our wheels :thumbsup:


----------



## jtimmer1

I must say, the wheels seem good, but I won't be ordering after I heard safeway's story. I wouldn't have nearly his patience.


----------



## YishunBike Stefano

jtimmer1 said:


> I must say, the wheels seem good, but I won't be ordering after I heard safeway's story. I wouldn't have nearly his patience.


I agree with you. 
(even if you know only the story written in this forum) 

Anyway, it's not a justification, but we sell hundreds of wheels monthly and for us every customer is important. And believe me that we receive _some_ email of happy customer too, and if you check in forums worldwide you can find...
We are working to have zero complaint in future and to offer the best service we can (and this is not a marketing advertisement).


----------



## lawrence

YishunBike Stefano said:


> I agree with you.
> (even if you know only the story written in this forum)
> 
> I won't be buying here either, I'll go somewhere else. 9 months to get your wheels or whatever, not knowing if you are going to get a refund, nothing given back for the aggravation, the costs involved, your time, he should have gotten something free or a partial refund and the wheels. That's what customer service is in America!


----------



## fritzzz

lawrence said:


> YishunBike Stefano said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you.
> (even if you know only the story written in this forum)
> 
> I won't be buying here either, I'll go somewhere else. 9 months to get your wheels or whatever, not knowing if you are going to get a refund, nothing given back for the aggravation, the costs involved, your time, he should have gotten something free or a partial refund and the wheels. That's what customer service is in America!
> 
> 
> 
> Have you read all the posts, Safeway's case is pretty much the one where things did not work out and the more we delve the more nefarious the whole story comes. He also wanted the larger 80mm wheels. The problem now is that he hasn't come out and put all the facts and the resolution on the table for all to see.
> 
> Everyone else like me who has ordered 50mm or 38mm has had their order fulfilled in a few weeks. Why come on here and post rubbish?
Click to expand...


----------



## FTR

fritzzz said:


> lawrence said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you read all the posts, Safeway's case is pretty much the one where things did not work out and the more we delve the more nefarious the whole story comes. He also wanted the larger 80mm wheels. The problem now is that he hasn't come out and put all the facts and the resolution on the table for all to see.
> 
> Everyone else like me who has ordered 50mm or 38mm has had their order fulfilled in a few weeks. Why come on here and post rubbish?
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> There is far more to this story than Safeway or Yishun cares to explain.
> And Safeway is now conspicuous by his absence.
> It is almost like he has done his damage and now fled the scene.
Click to expand...


----------



## jtimmer1

FTR said:


> fritzzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> There is far more to this story than Safeway or Yishun cares to explain.
> And Safeway is now conspicuous by his absence.
> It is almost like he has done his damage and now fled the scene.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, however, what I am most worried about is that someone WITHIN the company pocketed his money and didn't send wheels.
Click to expand...


----------



## FTR

jtimmer1 said:


> I agree, however, what I am most worried about is that someone WITHIN the company pocketed his money and didn't send wheels.


Again, I question whether this in truth happened.
I find large parts of the Safeway story implausible.
So many twists and turns.
So many chops and changes.
So much happy Safeway, ranting Safeway.
And the fact that there was absolutely nothing but praise for Yishun and Stefano until Safeway suddenly showed up to crash the party.

Then all of a sudden all is fixed and Safeway disappears, his job done.
The conspiracy theorist in me wonders whether someone devised this whole elaborate story to discredit Yishun.


----------



## alexb618

REDSA said:


> Hi All, perhaps this has been asnwered before but any comments on ordering Wheels from Dengfu as apposed to Yishun?


i have some dengfu wheels in my posession

same rims as yishun etc (the same as all the chinese companies use)

novatec hubs

bladed spokes, radial front and radial NDS rear

cheap, came quickly and very well packed in a proper wheel box

i am a bit hesitant to order from dengfu again though, having some communication issues with mina


----------



## blackstripes

FTR said:


> Again, I question whether this in truth happened.
> I find large parts of the Safeway story implausible.
> So many twists and turns.
> So many chops and changes.
> So much happy Safeway, ranting Safeway.
> And the fact that there was absolutely nothing but praise for Yishun and Stefano until Safeway suddenly showed up to crash the party.
> 
> Then all of a sudden all is fixed and Safeway disappears, his job done.
> The conspiracy theorist in me wonders whether someone devised this whole elaborate story to discredit Yishun.


Well, you may be right, but if you read through pages of this thread I ordered a 60/88mm wheelset from Sandy @ Yishun and sent payment via Western Union in July. For months I asked for updates to my order and was always told they were "preparing my shipment". I finally got them to admit that they were out of the 88mm rims, then one day I get an e-mail that the rims came in stock! YAY! Not a day later that e-mail was followed by another stating that they were out of black hubs and wanted me to accept red hubs... nope. Finally my wheels did ship (in October) and I got to ride them 2-3 times before crashing HARD (not the wheels fault). 

All told it took about 90 days for me to receive my wheels... I would personally be very hesitant about giving them any more of my money.


----------



## blackstripes

The other thing that I should point out is that Safeway and I ordered our wheelsets at nearly the same time and placed orders for the same items. I'm not sure if whatever funny business happened to his order happened to my order or not...


----------



## lawrence

fritzzz said:


> lawrence said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you read all the posts, Safeway's case is pretty much the one where things did not work out and the more we delve the more nefarious the whole story comes. He also wanted the larger 80mm wheels. The problem now is that he hasn't come out and put all the facts and the resolution on the table for all to see.
> 
> Everyone else like me who has ordered 50mm or 38mm has had their order fulfilled in a few weeks. Why come on here and post rubbish?
> 
> 
> 
> Your right, I now remember that was pointed out. We may not know what actually happened and the time sequences.
Click to expand...


----------



## AvantDale

I dunno man. My whole dealing with Stefano went really smooth. I emailed him for about two weeks asking him all kinds of stupid questions...changed my order a few times. He replied to all my emails promptly. 

Made payment via Western Union. Soon as he received my payment...my wheels shipped. Got my wheels in less than two weeks. From China to So Cal.

Safeway's situation seems really bizarre. All these twists and turns...then he "gets" his wheels...poof...he's gone. :17:

As long as you didn't order the 60 and 88's...your ok? :crazy:


----------



## jwhyte05

I Ordered 60s and got mine in 72 hours!

my mates are starting to get interested in how i got carbon clinchers for the price. Especially after they take them for a spin.:thumbsup:


----------



## PBrooks

*dengfu 38mm tubular ERD*

Hello, this is my first set of customs so I need to ask some questions. I have ordered 38mm rims from Dengfu and hubs from the Bike Hub Store. My problem is that my hubs and spokes and nipples(yet to order) are coming from the states, I am in Taiwan so I need to get this right. I plan to go with DT Swiss aerolite spokes and DT pro lock nipples

1. Do any of you know the ERD of the Dengfu 38mm Tubular rim?
2. Should I go with the std pro lock nipples or the hex?

Man, this thread is long!
Thanks in advance for any feedback on my questions.
PBrooks


----------



## YishunBike Stefano

alexb618 said:


> same rims as yishun etc (the same as all the chinese companies)


Not True. We produce our rims and than sell to other company (not chinese for 90%)

Can't say about quality ... But what I can say is that are DIFFERENT


----------



## alexb618

i stand corrected, they do look and feel very similar. either way, i would not hesitate to race on the deng fu or the yishun wheels, they are both a good product.


----------



## CHT

AvantDale said:


> I dunno man. My whole dealing with Stefano went really smooth. I emailed him for about two weeks asking him all kinds of stupid questions...changed my order a few times. He replied to all my emails promptly.
> 
> Made payment via Western Union. Soon as he received my payment...my wheels shipped. Got my wheels in less than two weeks. From China to So Cal.
> 
> Safeway's situation seems really bizarre. All these twists and turns...then he "gets" his wheels...poof...he's gone. :17:
> 
> As long as you didn't order the 60 and 88's...your ok? :crazy:


+1. My order went very smoothly with Stefano. Wheels came within 2 weeks of payment and only took a few days to get here once shipped. No issue whatsoever with Stefano's communication or the condition of packaging.


----------



## Jetmugg

I just ordered a set of 27mm alloy clinchers and black titan skewers from Stefano. I'm looking forward to getting these lightweights into service and giving the feedback here. 

I hope Stefano finds some time to sleep, it seems that he must be up all hours of the night, as his response times have been extremely fast.

SteveM.


----------



## bowman32

lawrence said:


> I won't be buying here either, I'll go somewhere else. 9 months to get your wheels or whatever, not knowing if you are going to get a refund, nothing given back for the aggravation, the costs involved, your time, he should have gotten something free or a partial refund and the wheels. That's what customer service is in America!


I find it quite amazing that the entire premise of these purchases is to buy some quality carbon wheels at a bargain basement price, and then when something goes a little out of the ordinary (i.e. A delay in a shipment or customs holds it up in China), some of you cry foul. It seems that buying directly from a Chinese company in order to save money is simply not for you. And stop mentioning how customer service is in America! I've experienced "American" customer service on more than one occasion (in the cycling industry and elsewhere) and delays and other issues are everywhere. And to simply demand that you should receive something for free because of said delays or even a partial refund just explains that this is not for you.


----------



## jwhyte05

alexb618 said:


> i stand corrected, they do look and feel very similar. either way, i would not hesitate to race on the deng fu or the yishun wheels, they are both a good product.


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Waves77

YishunBike Stefano said:


> Not True. We produce our rims and than sell to other company (not chinese for 90%)
> 
> Can't say about quality ... But what I can say is that are DIFFERENT


If you don't mind me asking, if you produce your own rims, why do you not sell them by themselves at all?


----------



## LOUISSSSS

AvantDale said:


> I dunno man. My whole dealing with Stefano went really smooth. I emailed him for about two weeks asking him all kinds of stupid questions...changed my order a few times. He replied to all my emails promptly.
> 
> Made payment via Western Union. Soon as he received my payment...my wheels shipped. Got my wheels in less than two weeks. From China to So Cal.
> 
> *Safeway's situation seems really bizarre. All these twists and turns...then he "gets" his wheels...poof...he's gone. :17:*
> 
> As long as you didn't order the 60 and 88's...your ok? :crazy:


thats true, where the f did he go? Mad shady. 

I knew he was a big crybaby from day 1. you guys all felt bad for him, bumping up this thread for bad publicity. He now has his set of wheels and for all his moaning and crying where is the detailed pics and review?


----------



## stubek

Waves77 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, if you produce your own rims, why do you not sell them by themselves at all?


they do sell the rims. If you want to build your own wheels, there are several people on here who have bought rims only.


----------



## lawrence

I'd only want to build my own wheels if I already have the hubs otherwise I'd want them complete with a guarantee or warranty, or I'd want a specific hub that they don't have.



stubek said:


> they do sell the rims. If you want to build your own wheels, there are
> several people on here who have bought rims only.


----------



## stubek

lawrence said:


> I'd only want to build my own wheels if I already have the hubs otherwise I'd want them complete with a guarantee or warranty, or I'd want a specific hub that they don't have.


Then they are like any other manufacturer. They do offer a warranty/guarantee on their wheels. If you don't like the hub they offer, then buy the rim and buy your own hub. Same thing with Zipp, Reynolds, or anyone else. You won't get a Zipp 404 wheel from Zipp with any hub other than what they offer. If you want a different hub, then you buy just the rim fromZIpp and the rest from where ever you want.


----------



## triumphswan

YishunBike Stefano said:


> Not True. We produce our rims and than sell to other company (not chinese for 90%)
> 
> Can't say about quality ... But what I can say is that are DIFFERENT


Obviously they are the same rims as the Stren line (Stren had a booth at Interbike this year) www.strenbike.com.

I remember there were lots of issues with the Stren rims cracking, especially near the valve. They are easy to spot because of the lowered braking surface, glossy clearcoat, and that clear warning sticker with the red top (funny how a sticker can be used to tell what rims are made by who).

I looked at these, but the stories I heard about them cracking plus the fact that you have to adjust your brake alignment every time you switch wheels put me off.

I have attached pictures from where I saw about the cracks elsewhere


----------



## bowman32

triumphswan said:


> Obviously they are the same rims as the Stren line (Stren had a booth at Interbike this year) www.strenbike.com.
> 
> I remember there were lots of issues with the Stren rims cracking, especially near the valve. They are easy to spot because of the lowered braking surface, glossy clearcoat, and that clear warning sticker with the red top (funny how a sticker can be used to tell what rims are made by who).
> 
> I looked at these, but the stories I heard about them cracking plus the fact that you have to adjust your brake alignment every time you switch wheels put me off.
> 
> I have attached pictures from where I saw about the cracks elsewhere



I guess I don't follow why they are obviously the same rims as the Stren line? Because of a sticker in a photograph? Have you physically seen both?


----------



## roscoe

lawrence said:


> I'd only want to build my own wheels if I already have the hubs otherwise I'd want them complete with a guarantee or warranty, or I'd want a specific hub that they don't have.


what kind of warranty do you think you can get from a company in China? 

think of the freight costs!


----------



## Waves77

stubek said:


> they do sell the rims. If you want to build your own wheels, there are several people on here who have bought rims only.


Cool, good to know. A while back I had contacted them and was told they only sold whole wheelsets, but I guessed they've changed their minds on that one.


----------



## YishunBike Stefano

triumphswan said:


> Obviously they are the same rims as the Stren line (Stren had a booth at Interbike this year) www.strenbike.com.
> 
> I remember there were lots of issues with the Stren rims cracking, especially near the valve. They are easy to spot because of the lowered braking surface, glossy clearcoat, and that clear warning sticker with the red top (funny how a sticker can be used to tell what rims are made by who).
> 
> I looked at these, but the stories I heard about them cracking plus the fact that you have to adjust your brake alignment every time you switch wheels put me off.
> 
> I have attached pictures from where I saw about the cracks elsewhere



Our rims are not Stren, you can trust me or not, doesn't matter.

If rims of other company have problems, is not related to our products.
Anyway only real customer can talk about our rims and wheels quality. And if you know someone that has our wheels, just ask him!


----------



## Raceit

Come on guys !!! Give Stefano a break !!!!!!!!!!

Cheers from Raceit


----------



## stubek

roscoe said:


> what kind of warranty do you think you can get from a company in China?
> 
> think of the freight costs!


Well, they say on their website they do a warranty and if you read through this thread, you can see there are a couple of people who have had successful warranty claims with Yishun.


----------



## roscoe

stubek said:


> Well, they say on their website they do a warranty and if you read through this thread, you can see there are a couple of people who have had successful warranty claims with Yishun.


really? who pays shipment costs? 
I'm sure freight of the old ones back and the new ones returning will cost more than the wholesale cost on the wheels themselves


----------



## FTR

roscoe said:


> really? who pays shipment costs?
> I'm sure freight of the old ones back and the new ones returning will cost more than the wholesale cost on the wheels themselves


Who pays for shipping in any warranty claim?
Every time I have had a warranty issue, I pay for shipping to the supplier and they pay to get it back to me.
Sometimes I can get it taken care of by sending pics of the issue.
I would think it is no different here.


----------



## YishunBike Stefano

You have warranty with our products.
When happens to have a problem you have to send us pics. If problem is clear we ship for free new product. If damage is not clear we ask the customer to ship the item (and paying shipping cost).

To be honest, our products are of good quality, and problems with wheels/rims are very few


----------



## fritzzz

Some photos of my 50mm tubulars on the bike. I've only ridden about 15k's on them but they feel great, quiet and comfortable. There's a minor "tick" noise which may be due to the rear derailer needing a minor tweak or the wheels might need a once over once they are ridden a bit more. Schwalbe Ultremo HT tyres, Schwalbe rim extenders, Tufo rim tape. I'm in Newcastle Australia, same as one of the other posters on here, hope to see him out on the road

<a href="https://s74.photobucket.com/albums/i275/Fritz_bucket/Yishun%20Wheelset/?action=view&current=SAM_2796.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i275/Fritz_bucket/Yishun%20Wheelset/SAM_2796.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://s74.photobucket.com/albums/i275/Fritz_bucket/Yishun%20Wheelset/?action=view&current=SAM_2802.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i275/Fritz_bucket/Yishun%20Wheelset/SAM_2802.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://s74.photobucket.com/albums/i275/Fritz_bucket/Yishun%20Wheelset/?action=view&current=SAM_2801.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i275/Fritz_bucket/Yishun%20Wheelset/SAM_2801.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://s74.photobucket.com/albums/i275/Fritz_bucket/Yishun%20Wheelset/?action=view&current=SAM_2799.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i275/Fritz_bucket/Yishun%20Wheelset/SAM_2799.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## independentmind

fritzzz said:


> Some photos of my 50mm tubulars on the bike. I've only ridden about 15k's on them but they feel great, quiet and comfortable. There's a minor "tick" noise which may be due to the rear derailer needing a minor tweak or the wheels might need a once over once they are ridden a bit more. Schwalbe Ultremo HT tyres, Schwalbe rim extenders, Tufo rim tape. I'm in Newcastle Australia, same as one of the other posters on here, hope to see him out on the road
> 
> 
> <a href="https://s74.photobucket.com/albums/i275/Fritz_bucket/Yishun%20Wheelset/?action=view&current=SAM_2799.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i275/Fritz_bucket/Yishun%20Wheelset/SAM_2799.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


Very nice, I'm just waiting to hear back from Stefano about my order, same as you 50mm


----------



## Jetmugg

The 27mm alloy clinchers I ordered last thursday have arrived in US Customs this afternoon. Hopefully they will pass through smoothly, and I'm hoping to have them in my hands by the end of the week.

SteveM.


----------



## AvantDale

Looks good Fritzzz.

Man...I regret not getting the 60mm Tooobular. :mad2:


----------



## jwhyte05

fritzzz said:


> Some photos of my 50mm tubulars on the bike. I've only ridden about 15k's on them but they feel great, quiet and comfortable. There's a minor "tick" noise which may be due to the rear derailer needing a minor tweak or the wheels might need a once over once they are ridden a bit more. Schwalbe Ultremo HT tyres, Schwalbe rim extenders, Tufo rim tape. I'm in Newcastle Australia, same as one of the other posters on here, hope to see him out on the road
> 
> Hey Fritzzz,
> 
> good to see a fellow Novacastrian with Yishuns . I might see you out and about - Ive found Fernliegh track is a great place to test these early morning. Ive tried to envoke the TT spirit of cancellara a couple of times on the track in last few weeks.
> 
> You going to use them for races, tri's or just social rides?


----------



## fritzzz

jwhyte05 said:


> Hey Fritzzz,
> 
> good to see a fellow Novacastrian with Yishuns . I might see you out and about - Ive found Fernliegh track is a great place to test these early morning. Ive tried to envoke the TT spirit of cancellara a couple of times on the track in last few weeks.
> 
> You going to use them for races, tri's or just social rides?


I've just moved up here from Melbourne and am yet to ride Fernleigh Track but have heard it is a decent ride when not too busy. I like the TT idea!

I've bought them just for social rides and they'll probably stay on the bike until I get a flat or I get too scared to ride them in the rain for fear of a puncture, sure seems to be lots of flotsam on the roads up here


----------



## jwhyte05

fritzzz said:


> I've just moved up here from Melbourne and am yet to ride Fernleigh Track but have heard it is a decent ride when not too busy. I like the TT idea!
> 
> I've bought them just for social rides and they'll probably stay on the bike until I get a flat or I get too scared to ride them in the rain for fear of a puncture, sure seems to be lots of flotsam on the roads up here


yeah - newie roads are havoc for high end tyres. id definately have some repair stuff on the rides for toobies. 

I know of one very experienced local bike store owner (and ex state champ) who had to hitch a lift in a ute back to town recently with toobies on. 

BTW - nice pinny - i have a taste for that frame - thus the avanti quantum i bought last year.

ride safe. jwhyte05


----------



## fritzzz

jwhyte05 said:


> id definately have some repair stuff on the rides for toobies.
> 
> ride safe. jwhyte05


Thanks, hopefully I'll see you on the road - should be pretty easy to find each other if we do cross paths!

What repair stuff would you recommend? I was going to pick up some Vittoria Pit Stop Inflator but wasn't really sure if that was a good option.......

First time on tubulars, here's to them not letting me down!


----------



## Jetmugg

My wheels have cleared US Customs. These wheels from Yishun are going to get to me quicker than some stuff I ordered from Nashbar here in the US.


----------



## paterberg

I bought these 38mm tub wheels from carbonzone on ebay and must say I’m pretty well pleased with them. I dealt with Echo who was very prompt in responding to all my emails and queries. I paid £296, this included a pair of aluminium skewers and shipping to the UK which, amazingly at this time of year, only took 6days. An additional bonus was the fact that carbonzone had only marked a value of $60 on the box and therefore neither British Customs nor Parcel Force levied any extra charges. The wheels were very well packed and, even though there was some damage to the exterior of the box, they arrived in pristine condition. The wheels appear to be fairly well assembled with good vertical and lateral trueness and even spoke tension all around (checked with a DT Tensiometer) although I did have to correct the front wheel dishing which was out by about 2-3mm. 

Given that there’s about 20cm of snow on the ground here at present I haven’t had a chance to ride them yet but they certainly look like the business and appear to be an incredible deal for the money. Details:

Tubular wheelset with 3K 38mm carbon rims

Novatech hubs with flat bladed spokes and red aluminium nipples

Front wheel radially spoked 20 hole, rear wheel x2 cross 24 hole

Wheelset weight 1359g (approx 37g heavier than advertised)

Skewer weight 105g (as advertised)

I’ll probably ditch the skewers for something a bit lighter and my choice of rubber will most likely be Vittoria Corsa Evo 23mm. Full marks for carbonzone so far.


----------



## andino

Just curious how many of you guys/girls daily your carbon tubs? I'm thinking about picking up a set of either 38mm or 50mm but I would love to daily ride them and use them for distance riding but I don't know how great they would be for that.


----------



## jwhyte05

fritzzz said:


> Thanks, hopefully I'll see you on the road - should be pretty easy to find each other if we do cross paths!
> 
> What repair stuff would you recommend? I was going to pick up some Vittoria Pit Stop Inflator but wasn't really sure if that was a good option.......
> 
> First time on tubulars, here's to them not letting me down!


fresh can of pit stop for sure.

said bike shop owner had some, but his can was 18 months old - was all hard and crusty!

BTW - for anyone else swapping from the carbon to alloy training rims, I ended up purchasing 2 new cassettes and a new chain for my two wheel sets so swapping them over is just a matter of swapping out brake pads (also discovered you dont need to remove the screw all the way to slide them in and out. Also got a second magnet for my front wheel for speed computer to speed up exchange.

wheel swap now down to about 5 mins.


----------



## fritzzz

Thanks, will pick up a can for that rainy day!

Am also buying a spare cassette and chain for new wheels, will run "old" chain and cassette on a Fulcrum wheelset. 

Was wondering about front chain rings, is it OK to run and old and new chain on them?

With brakepads I had to adjust them by a few mm which is probably the most time consuming part now...


----------



## stubek

andino said:


> Just curious how many of you guys/girls daily your carbon tubs? I'm thinking about picking up a set of either 38mm or 50mm but I would love to daily ride them and use them for distance riding but I don't know how great they would be for that.


I have Reynolds KOM carbon tubulars and they have been the only wheels on my road bike for 3 years and 6,000 miles.


----------



## crankles

I ride zipp 404's with vittoria Pave's daily. I run caffelatex in them as a precaution too. I love the combo of light hoops and fat tubbies.


----------



## YishunBike Stefano

There is always a big discussion about tubular wheels. Without telling pros and cons I can tell you that diffusion of tubular or clincher depends from countries . In europe there are a lot more tubular than in USA. 
A lot are using latex now in tubs and always more people buy tubular are their only wheels. 
I use tubular wheels too also for long day riding


----------



## Jetmugg

My aluminum 27mm clinchers arrived today. I paid via PayPal on the 1st of December, and the wheels were delivered to my door on th 9th of December. That's faster than the response I get from Nashbar on some stuff. 

The box arrived essentially undamaged (with 1 hole in the side). This is a very nice box, which I will keep and re-use for wheels. It even has a handle attached to the top, and die-cut wheel dividers inside the box. The ends of the hubs were protected with black plastic "mushroom" caps. The titan skewers were secured in a plastic bag, tucked into a purpose-built releif within the cardboard box.





































When I first inquired with Stefano, he told me that the only wheels available had the red nipples. I told him that I was interested in all-black, but if he only had the wheels with red nipples, I would take them. Whether by chance or intent, the wheels arrived with bladed spokes and black nipples. I'll get more pics and a test ride later. I'm not familiar with the variety of hubs, don't know if these are Chosen hubs or not. I can tell you that the cassette is LOUD, and I'm happy about that. I've always wanted that loud "click click click" type cassette.

One last pic for now...










Later,

SteveM


----------



## runner10

This is my first post here on this forum. I have read this thread from page 1 to the end.

I am about to pull the trigger on either 50mm or 60mm carbon wheels from Yushin/Stefano. I have yet to decide between clincher or tubular though -- leaning towards 60mm clinchers.

Question for those who got wheelsets from Stefano... 

Do the rear wheels make that noisy sound when free wheeling similar to those branded expensive wheelsets???

Thanks guys.


----------



## jwhyte05

sure do. whirrrr.


----------



## CHT

jwhyte05 said:


> sure do. whirrrr.


They do, but are quieter than my Rolf Prima's. It's a higher pitch which seems quieter at full speed. The Rolfs have a deeper sound which to my ear sounds louder. I didn't find the rear hubs unusually loud or quiet relative to other wheels.


----------



## jtimmer1

All, 

I've searched this thread but can't really find a comparison in these wheels between more popular offerings i.e. reynolds, williams, zipp. Can anyone comment on this, more specifically on the rim part of these wheels. Looking to build up a set with lighter hubs/ CX-Rays. Thanks.


----------



## tbong27

Just purchased a set of 50mm matt clinchers, paid using Western Union. Keeping my fingers crossed that there will not be a Safeway incident.


----------



## jimidix

I have been watching this thread for sometime and will likely order a carbon clincher wheelset from Yishun after all the great feedback. However, I am unsure of the setup I need. I live in south Florida where its mostly flat, with cross winds near the beach. I was leaning towards the 50 mm on front and back, but then I've got feedback that if I go bigger on the back it will increase my speed. So now I'm leaning towards a 60f/88r combination. By the way i'm 6' and 200 lbs, does that factor in? Any advice would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## wedge962005

jimidix said:


> I have been watching this thread for sometime and will likely order a carbon clincher wheelset from Yishun after all the great feedback. However, I am unsure of the setup I need. I live in south Florida where its mostly flat, with cross winds near the beach. I was leaning towards the 50 mm on front and back, but then I've got feedback that if I go bigger on the back it will increase my speed. So now I'm leaning towards a 60f/88r combination. By the way i'm 6' and 200 lbs, does that factor in? Any advice would be helpful. Thanks.


The combination of your size and riding conditions leaves you with a tough choice. The bigger the rim profile the harder it will be to control the bike in the crosswinds. Running up against that issue is the weight and power. I'm of similar size and have been advised to run 60mm rims by multiple wheel builders. That advice is only worth so much but it is what I had to offer.

If it is possible, try to find a shop that will let you demo or rent some carbon wheels for a day and see how they feel in the wind before you make a decision.


----------



## independentmind

jimidix said:


> I have been watching this thread for sometime and will likely order a carbon clincher wheelset from Yishun after all the great feedback. However, I am unsure of the setup I need. I live in south Florida where its mostly flat, with cross winds near the beach. I was leaning towards the 50 mm on front and back, but then I've got feedback that if I go bigger on the back it will increase my speed. So now I'm leaning towards a 60f/88r combination. By the way i'm 6' and 200 lbs, does that factor in? Any advice would be helpful. Thanks.


Well, going bigger in the back will help with aero conditions, but only if you're putting down enough power and only once you reach a certain speed.

I think 88r may be a little on the large side if you're encountering side winds. The 60f should be alright considering your size though.

Personaly I ordered a pair of 50's, during triathon season i go down to about 150lbs, side winds are a killer for me because of my size. I will eventually get a wheel cover for low wind conditions or for flat courses (ie: not IM Muskoka)

Have you thought about going with a pair of 60's as wedge sugested? The 60mm rim would also increase the strength of your wheel. Personally I think 88 is overkill for most people, that's a whole lot of weight in the rear that you don't need. Think of the aero benefit vs the weight penalty, is it really worth it? I would also think that getting an 88r rim could be an issue depending on your type of riding, if you're doing crits or recreational riding as it takes longer to bring that rim up to speed (ie: stop and go at stop lights in traffic, or crit racing VS time trials or triathlon in low wind conditions).

My 2.5 cents: go with a pair of 60's, not as bling as 60/88 but i think a more all around wheelset. Good for recreational group riding, you could still do some TT or Triathlon stuff one day on that set.

Hope that helps


----------



## YishunBike Stefano

independentmind said:


> Well, going bigger in the back will help with aero conditions, but only if you're putting down enough power and only once you reach a certain speed.
> 
> I think 88r may be a little on the large side if you're encountering side winds. The 60f should be alright considering your size though.
> 
> Personaly I ordered a pair of 50's, during triathon season i go down to about 150lbs, side winds are a killer for me because of my size. I will eventually get a wheel cover for low wind conditions or for flat courses (ie: not IM Muskoka)
> 
> Have you thought about going with a pair of 60's as wedge sugested? The 60mm rim would also increase the strength of your wheel. Personally I think 88 is overkill for most people, that's a whole lot of weight in the rear that you don't need. Think of the aero benefit vs the weight penalty, is it really worth it? I would also think that getting an 88r rim could be an issue depending on your type of riding, if you're doing crits or recreational riding as it takes longer to bring that rim up to speed (ie: stop and go at stop lights in traffic, or crit racing VS time trials or triathlon in low wind conditions).
> 
> My 2.5 cents: go with a pair of 60's, not as bling as 60/88 but i think a more all around wheelset. Good for recreational group riding, you could still do some TT or Triathlon stuff one day on that set.
> 
> Hope that helps


I Agree with you. 

Anyway jimidix hasn't told us which is the use of these wheels: If he will race on it, or if he will use for recreational use. In my opinion if it is "mainly" for "recreational use" probably 50mm is the best solution. It's lighter and faster if you have to "restart" often


----------



## jwhyte05

YishunBike Stefano said:


> I Agree with you.
> 
> Anyway jimidix hasn't told us which is the use of these wheels: If he will race on it, or if he will use for recreational use. In my opinion if it is "mainly" for "recreational use" probably 50mm is the best solution. It's lighter and faster if you have to "restart" often


I Agree with Stefano. I think a good 'alround' setup for rec riding as well as TT and even crit racing or hills is a 50mm front, 60mm back. slightly easier to steer the smaller front (especially in cross winds etc), lighter than 60/60 setup and just as aero as a 60/60 in my riding experience on other wheel sets.

QUESTION for Stefano - what is your reccomended Psi for your 50mm 60mm carbon clinchers. I am racing through summer with a new set of yishuns, i want to allow for heating effect through 40km TTS and some 40km bike legs of tris. what do you reccomend so as not to put too much pressure on the clincher rims?


----------



## YishunBike Stefano

jwhyte05 said:


> QUESTION for Stefano - what is your reccomended Psi for your 50mm 60mm carbon clinchers. I am racing through summer with a new set of yishuns, i want to allow for heating effect through 40km TTS and some 40km bike legs of tris. what do you reccomend so as not to put too much pressure on the clincher rims?


Depends from tyre and your weight but you can’t pump our tyres beyond 116psi (8 bar) 
Usually i know a lot of people that use 102/110psi.
I suggest you to try starting from 100psi ...


----------



## jwhyte05

YishunBike Stefano said:


> Depends from tyre and your weight but you can’t pump our tyres beyond 116psi (8 bar)
> Usually i know a lot of people that use 102/110psi.
> I suggest you to try starting from 100psi ...


Thanks Stefano - i am 72kgs, rolling vittoria cx evos and latex tubes. I was thinking 100psi would be safe for heat up during race. Thanks for confirming.

ps - I am definately liking the lower brake track on the carbon clinchers. The heat dispersion was good after 30km training TT session. Also - just feels safer than full carbon clinchers i ridden with brake tracks starting at the rim lip.

cheers
Jeremy


----------



## athletic91

For the carbon wheels,

Do you guys know the Bearings sizes?


----------



## Butscut

Question for Stefano @ Yishun....

I am 5'6" and 69kg, riding a stock Giant TCR1 (2009) along the coast line of Victoria Australi...Plenty of wind all year round. Would I be better with 38mm carbon clinchers or 55mm ? I am concerned that a larger profile will cause me difficulties with handling due to me being on the smaller side of average.

Also, I will be running Vittoria Open Corsa tyres. Any suggestion on tyre pressure for a 38mm profile carbon wheel?

ps. your wheels look great ?


----------



## alexb618

50mm deng fu clincher wheelset comes in just under 1600g with skewers and no rim tape if anyone was wondering


----------



## YishunBike Stefano

Butscut said:


> Question for Stefano @ Yishun....
> 
> I am 5'6" and 69kg, riding a stock Giant TCR1 (2009) along the coast line of Victoria Australi...Plenty of wind all year round. Would I be better with 38mm carbon clinchers or 55mm ? I am concerned that a larger profile will cause me difficulties with handling due to me being on the smaller side of average.
> 
> Also, I will be running Vittoria Open Corsa tyres. Any suggestion on tyre pressure for a 38mm profile carbon wheel?
> 
> ps. your wheels look great ?


Hi Butscut. In general I don't like to ride with "higher" profile in windy. For sure I suggest you 38mm. You could choose 38/50 but imho if it is really windy better 38mm for both. Tyre pressure should be around 7atm but of course you have to try 

(little Update, now rimtape is added free of charge for clincher wheels)


----------



## Butscut

Thanks Stefano...I ordered the 38mm Clinchers, and have been told they will be shipped in 5 days. Hopefully, I will get them over the Xmas break and will be able to get a few km's out of them before returning to work. 

Thanks heaps for the advice.


----------



## xblazermnx

Hello all, after asking Stefano many questions over a loooong period of time, I finally placed my order for a set of 50mm clinchers. They arrived a couple of weeks later. All was good and Stefano is very responsive. I will be ordering a frame from him after the new year. Thanks Stefano!:thumbsup:


----------



## Alfus

Stefano, do you have carbon tubular rims for mtb?
Thanks


----------



## YishunBike Stefano

Alfus said:


> Stefano, do you have carbon tubular rims for mtb?
> Thanks


In 15 days we'll have new MTB carbon wheels. If you can send me an email... I'm not sure we can sell from the beginning rims, becouse we use for wheels, but I'll let you know!


----------



## athletic91

Did anyone manage to contact tony from yishunbike? Has not been updating me about my wheels progress


----------



## jet sanchEz

Can someone with the 24mm wheels from Yishunbike post up some photos of their bike? I'd like to get an idea of how they look, I am thinking of putting a set on a steel bike.

Thanks.


----------



## mattoid

Stephano; do you do the 27mm aluminium wheels for Campagnolo? I seem to recall you saying you did on one forum or other but I can't find it now.
m


----------



## athletic91

Tony claims a couple of wheels are stuck at chinese customs. anyone here involved?


----------



## YishunBike Stefano

mattoid said:


> Stephano; do you do the 27mm aluminium wheels for Campagnolo? I seem to recall you saying you did on one forum or other but I can't find it now.
> m



Yes, 27mm aluminium wheels for Campagnolo can be ordered. The only problem is that cost 20$ more than Shinamo/Sram... but are very light and with very good hub in my opinion.


----------



## brad9s

My track wheels just came in! They look great. Took just 16 days from order to front door in Texas.


----------



## retokunaga

athletic91 said:


> Tony claims a couple of wheels are stuck at chinese customs. anyone here involved?


 i ordered 2 pairs of carbon clincher in mid dec!!! i will try Tony if my order is ther

jelous!!!!!:cryin:


----------



## LarsEjaas

retokunaga said:


> i ordered 2 pairs of carbon clincher in mid dec!!! i will try Tony if my order is ther
> 
> jelous!!!!!:cryin:


I also had a set of wheels on the way from Miracle Trade that was sent on dec. 9th. Arrived yes today - January 5th at the danish Postal Service (Post Danmark). 
EMS shipping usually only takes around 3 days over here so I guess this package also got stuck at the Chinese Customs (or just forgotten somewhere along the line).


----------



## athletic91

LarsEjaas said:


> I also had a set of wheels on the way from Miracle Trade that was sent on dec. 9th. Arrived yes today - January 5th at the danish Postal Service (Post Danmark).
> EMS shipping usually only takes around 3 days over here so I guess this package also got stuck at the Chinese Customs (or just forgotten somewhere along the line).



At least it got delivered.

Mine was shipped on the 29th, yet to receive.

It normally takes 4 days from china to me via EMS


----------



## neilh

retokunaga said:


> i ordered 2 pairs of carbon clincher in mid dec!!! i will try Tony if my order is ther
> 
> jelous!!!!!:cryin:


I order a set of clinchers on the 11th November, still no idea when they'll be shipped.


----------



## brad9s

Could be I got mine so quickly was because i asked Stefano what was readily available. I put the front wheel in and spun it. Man, it spun forever!


----------



## petepeterson

Hey guys time to stop lurking as I am likely to pull the trigger on a set of 50mm clinchers from yishun in the near future but want to talk wheel quality.
To those who have bought clinchers from Yishun/stefano: do you mind telling me if you've had any problems with them? The tubulars seem to get great reviews everywhere but I know carbon clinchers have had problems with brake track delamination even with the high end brands. I'd like to go clincher but could live with tubs if there's considerable risk for failure.
Would really appreciate any feedback.


----------



## stevesbike

the delamination issue depends on where you ride - if you ride in mountains and do a lot of technical descents, carbon clinchers of any make are an iffy proposition (I've had failures with top end rims).


----------



## neilh

Can someone measure their clinchers and let me know how far down the brake surface is? I'm trying to work out if I need long reach brake calipers or not to worry about it. Thanks.


----------



## MercuryMan76

neilh said:


> Can someone measure their clinchers and let me know how far down the brake surface is? I'm trying to work out if I need long reach brake calipers or not to worry about it. Thanks.


On my set (pics included in earlier post) the gap is 5mm.

See post 60 here - http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=221353&page=3


----------



## Surplace

*Very bad experience with Shanghai Hongying*

I've bought 4 rims from Shanghai Hongying.
The hole is footmade.
They send me UPS way when I've payed for DHL.
















I've spent 707$ plus 75$ for custom (UPS way...)
Now they want back the rims (I must spend 100$ more) and they return to me only 540$ and I'm sure they REsell these rims to others !!!
In this case I spend 342$ for to have AIR in my hands
*DON'T BOUGHT FROM THIS VERY BAD SUPPLIER !*

Andy
www.surplace.it


----------



## athletic91

gosh thats bad.


----------



## config

Were you reading these threads before you made your purchase? I know this was your first post.


----------



## Surplace

No, I found this forum today, searching "Shanghai Hongying" on Google.
I simply want others don't make my same mistake.  

Andy


----------



## independentmind

2010-12-31 15:30:00 CHANGSHA Posting 
　 2010-12-31 18:22:53 CHANGSHA Arrival at Sorting Center 
　 2010-12-31 18:34:55 CHANGSHA Despatch from Sorting Center 
　 2011-01-06 13:56:00 GUANGZHOU Arrival at Sorting Center 
　 2011-01-06 23:11:00 GUANGZHOU Despatch from Sorting Center 

Mine are taking a while, I really hope that Guangzhou is the last step before the wheels are shipped overseas. Did anyone else's go through that port?


----------



## athletic91

independentmind said:


> 2010-12-31 15:30:00 CHANGSHA Posting
> 2010-12-31 18:22:53 CHANGSHA Arrival at Sorting Center
> 2010-12-31 18:34:55 CHANGSHA Despatch from Sorting Center
> 2011-01-06 13:56:00 GUANGZHOU Arrival at Sorting Center
> 2011-01-06 23:11:00 GUANGZHOU Despatch from Sorting Center
> 
> Mine are taking a while, I really hope that Guangzhou is the last step before the wheels are shipped overseas. Did anyone else's go through that port?


In a similar situation with the same dates and location


----------



## athletic91

2010-12-31 15:30:00 CHANGSHA Posting 
　 2010-12-31 18:22:53 CHANGSHA Arrival at Sorting Center 
　 2010-12-31 18:33:46 CHANGSHA Despatch from Sorting Center 
　 2011-01-06 14:43:00 GUANGZHOU Arrival at Sorting Center 
　 2011-01-06 23:25:00 GUANGZHOU Despatch from Sorting Center


----------



## independentmind

athletic91 said:


> 2010-12-31 15:30:00 CHANGSHA  Posting
> 2010-12-31 18:22:53 CHANGSHA Arrival at Sorting Center
> 2010-12-31 18:33:46 CHANGSHA Despatch from Sorting Center
> 2011-01-06 14:43:00 GUANGZHOU Arrival at Sorting Center
> 2011-01-06 23:25:00 GUANGZHOU Despatch from Sorting Center


I was about to say something fishy was going on, but then I noticed the times were slightly different, I guess both our sets are getting shipped out together. And were most likely built the same day.

I initially posted payment on Nov 26th. There was an issue regarding spokes which set production back, I would assume there was also a large volume of orders around December, so as far as Stefano goes I'm not blaming him for any delays. Actually, in the grand scheme of things, it hasn't been that long.

What I'm surprised about is how long it has taken from posting to dispatch. EMS is usually much faster, but I'm not familiar with that region of the world, so who knows what routes packages have to take before getting put into an airplane. 
I checked on google maps, I think those two cities were about 700 kms apart, Guangzhou is close to Hong Kong International Airport (good news). So after a truck ride to Hong Kong, I'm sure the wheels will be X-Rayed and gingerly thrown into the back of an airplane  so i think we're looking at one more step in the chain before getting them into the air and into North American soil.

For reference, my frame (not purchased through Yishun or Stefano) took 6 days by EMS from posting to my door in Toronto (this was at the end of the summer, not peak shipping season.)

Just curious, when did you place your order and post payment?


----------



## athletic91

I place my order and posted payment on the 15 of december. the wheels took 2 weeks to built despite being told they had everything in stock


----------



## athletic91

@Independantmind

I have received my wheels. strangly the box was not taped up seal as usual


----------



## jtimmer1

does anyone know where to get 20mm tubular rims? Stefano?


----------



## YishunBike Stefano

jtimmer1 if you want we have new 24mm. More stiff than 20mm we were using before.
Thanks


----------



## jtimmer1

what the rim weight and pricing? you can PM me or answer here. Thanks!


----------



## boisvertdom

*Specs for the 60mm tubulars*

I was interested in 50 or 60 mm clinchers, but the pad inserts on my DA calipers will never be able to go down an extra 5-6 mm and align with the offset breaking surface I saw on enough pictures. Nothing wrong with the brakes, I guess it's just where/how they made the brake axle drillings on frame/fork (custom Guru Ti frame/Alpha Q GS-10 fork).

So, in an other realm of ideas, I was wondering if anyone could measure precisely the width of the rims at break pads. Are we talking about 18.5 ? 19 ? 20 ? 21 ? I asked someone at Yishun, but the answer was 14mm, which is probably the inner width of the clinchers, but it's not what I want to know.

And for those who hatheir wheels for a while now, how fast (or not) that breaking surface wearing out ?

Thanks.


----------



## neilh

Just don't whatever you do order 88mm clinchers!

I ordered and paid for mine on the 11th Nov, got told on the 12th Dec they were 5-10 days away from being shipped . Now I'm told mid to late Feb before they might be ready to ship.  :mad2:


----------



## RemmingtonShowdown

I just received my final order from HongFu.

All together I ordered 
2 sets of 20mm tubulars from ArchTecks
1 set of 38mm clinchers from HongFu
2 sets of 50mm tubulars from HongFu
2 sets of 50mm clinchers from HongFu
1 set of 60mm clinchers from HongFu
1 set of 60mm tubulars from HongFu
2 sets of 88mm tubulars from HongFu

I purchased 11 sets of hubs from bikehubstore.com

I'm building the wheels up with black DT aerolite spokes. The 88's will have black Sapim CX-Rays as DT's don't come that short!

Here's what I'll say about the experience thus far:

Bikehubstore.com
I know Brandon from WW and some other forums. He started importing hubs and selling them on his site a while ago. I have ordered a total of 12 sets from him for 3 reasons: 1.) the hubs are very affordable. 2.) The hubs are modern and conventional- that is, there's nothing odd or idiosyncratic about the hubs. 3.) Brandon is fast with shipping, he packs things well and he's one of us and I'm glad to give him my money. 

I ordered black hubs but I believe he has other colors as well. They are drilled 20/24 and for the price very light. Certainly they're not Tune ultralight hubs but they're also not $500 a set. They have 6 pawls, are LOUD (yes!) and accept standard bearings. The bearings are smooth and I fully expect them to last for quite a while. As the bearings are sealed and standard sizes I can order a bunch of ceramics and plop them in when I feel. The finish and machining on the hubs looks stunning. I have a friend who works at SRAM here in Chicago and upon seeing these hubs at my place he was rather curious as to know where they came from.

HongFu and ArchTecks
Dealing with the people who work at these companies has been amazing. The have been prompt with their replies, provided technical drawings and details when requested, and answered a milling nagging questions I had about everything under the sun. They communicated any delays with the production or shipping and even stepped in to expedite the shipping from China when EMS was slow. The quality of customer service was on par with any other company I've dealt with and above some others.

The rims arrived well packaged- each in their own bubble wrapped sleeve and in a tripple-walled cardboard box with extra cardboard sheets between each wheel (int he photo I've removed all that)

Upon inspection I was curious as to what I would find with such a large variety of rims. The quality of the 3k carbon is high with almost no wrinkles or deviations anywhere. The seams are clean and line up well. The holes are drilled offset and look very clean with no tear-out or fraying. The finish on the rims is even and consistent all around. We opted for a matte finish and indeed they are matt. The braking surfaces are left uncoated and look very good. I haven't spotted any voids or resin build ups anywhere. In addition, on the deeper rims (60's and 88's) I was able to use a little flashlight and a fiber optic camera we have at work to look inside the rim and was satisfied with what I saw- no pooling of resin, no uneven surfaces, no voids and a general consistency on par with what I've seen of zipp cutaways. 

I measured all the ERD's and they were exact as indicated in the technical drawings as were all the other dimensions. In addition I measured all the nipple beds and while they differed between depth of wheel they were consistent across each rim- that is, the 50mm rims had a nipple bed of 3.5mm, the 60's had a bed of 5mm and the 88's had a bed of about 6mm, etc... And yes, I checked EACH SPOKE HOLE. 

Each valve hole was countersunk to accept the bulge on the tubular tire and reinforced with an additional piece of carbon. 

I haven't got a scale and I'm eager to start building so I probably won't have a chance to weight them until I'm through and they are all glued up, but ultimately we ride wheels with tires, not plain rims. 

In any event, enjoy the photo of about $3500 of carbon rims


----------



## jtimmer1

RemmingtonShowdown said:


> I just received my final order from HongFu.
> 
> All together I ordered
> 2 sets of 20mm tubulars from ArchTecks
> 1 set of 38mm clinchers from HongFu
> 2 sets of 50mm tubulars from HongFu
> 2 sets of 50mm clinchers from HongFu
> 1 set of 60mm clinchers from HongFu
> 1 set of 60mm tubulars from HongFu
> 2 sets of 88mm tubulars from HongFu
> 
> I purchased 11 sets of hubs from bikehubstore.com
> 
> I'm building the wheels up with black DT aerolite spokes. The 88's will have black Sapim CX-Rays as DT's don't come that short!
> 
> Here's what I'll say about the experience thus far:
> 
> Bikehubstore.com
> I know Brandon from WW and some other forums. He started importing hubs and selling them on his site a while ago. I have ordered a total of 12 sets from him for 3 reasons: 1.) the hubs are very affordable. 2.) The hubs are modern and conventional- that is, there's nothing odd or idiosyncratic about the hubs. 3.) Brandon is fast with shipping, he packs things well and he's one of us and I'm glad to give him my money.
> 
> I ordered black hubs but I believe he has other colors as well. They are drilled 20/24 and for the price very light. Certainly they're not Tune ultralight hubs but they're also not $500 a set. They have 6 pawls, are LOUD (yes!) and accept standard bearings. The bearings are smooth and I fully expect them to last for quite a while. As the bearings are sealed and standard sizes I can order a bunch of ceramics and plop them in when I feel. The finish and machining on the hubs looks stunning. I have a friend who works at SRAM here in Chicago and upon seeing these hubs at my place he was rather curious as to know where they came from.
> 
> HongFu and ArchTecks
> Dealing with the people who work at these companies has been amazing. The have been prompt with their replies, provided technical drawings and details when requested, and answered a milling nagging questions I had about everything under the sun. They communicated any delays with the production or shipping and even stepped in to expedite the shipping from China when EMS was slow. The quality of customer service was on par with any other company I've dealt with and above some others.
> 
> The rims arrived well packaged- each in their own bubble wrapped sleeve and in a tripple-walled cardboard box with extra cardboard sheets between each wheel (int he photo I've removed all that)
> 
> Upon inspection I was curious as to what I would find with such a large variety of rims. The quality of the 3k carbon is high with almost no wrinkles or deviations anywhere. The seams are clean and line up well. The holes are drilled offset and look very clean with no tear-out or fraying. The finish on the rims is even and consistent all around. We opted for a matte finish and indeed they are matt. The braking surfaces are left uncoated and look very good. I haven't spotted any voids or resin build ups anywhere. In addition, on the deeper rims (60's and 88's) I was able to use a little flashlight and a fiber optic camera we have at work to look inside the rim and was satisfied with what I saw- no pooling of resin, no uneven surfaces, no voids and a general consistency on par with what I've seen of zipp cutaways.
> 
> I measured all the ERD's and they were exact as indicated in the technical drawings as were all the other dimensions. In addition I measured all the nipple beds and while they differed between depth of wheel they were consistent across each rim- that is, the 50mm rims had a nipple bed of 3.5mm, the 60's had a bed of 5mm and the 88's had a bed of about 6mm, etc... And yes, I checked EACH SPOKE HOLE.
> 
> Each valve hole was countersunk to accept the bulge on the tubular tire and reinforced with an additional piece of carbon.
> 
> I haven't got a scale and I'm eager to start building so I probably won't have a chance to weight them until I'm through and they are all glued up, but ultimately we ride wheels with tires, not plain rims.
> 
> In any event, enjoy the photo of about $3500 of carbon rims


Awesome, but why?


----------



## AvantDale

IIRC, its for his team.


----------



## config

disregard...


----------



## athletic91

For those who did a bank transfer to yishun bike, how long did it took for them to reply they received the funds


----------



## independentmind

athletic91 said:


> For those who did a bank transfer to yishun bike, how long did it took for them to reply they received the funds


I went through Stefano from yishun, I was asked by him to send him an email once the payment was posted. That's all.

Congrats on getting your wheels, personally I'm not liking the way this is going. Did the tracking site update for you at all? My tracking # is still showing this as the last update:

2011-01-06 23:11:00 GUANGZHOU Despatch from Sorting Center

*EDIT: Useless EMS tracking site is not up to date. I went on the Canada Post tracking site and checked with the EMS number, and got this:*

2011/01/11 11:19 VANCOUVER International item arrived in Canada and will be reviewed by Customs 
2011/01/06 23:11 International item has left the origin country and is en route to Canada 
2010/12/31 15:30 International item mailed in origin country 

To folks waiting around for an EMS shipment, you may want to give your country's postal service tracking site a try, EMS may not be up to date.


----------



## FTR

independentmind said:


> To folks waiting around for an EMS shipment, you may want to give your country's postal service tracking site a try, EMS may not be up to date.


Correct

From experience of purchasing from countries all over the world, once it leaves the country of origin you will then need to track via your local Post Office a it often does not update on the country of origins service.


----------



## independentmind

FTR said:


> Correct
> 
> From experience of purchasing from countries all over the world, once it leaves the country of origin you will then need to track via your local Post Office a it often does not update on the country of origins service.


Yes you're correct, it's been a while since I've ordered through EMS, these days when I buy from overseas it's usually from the UK, and I don't bother getting tracking (probikekit.com chainreaction, etc) I guess I forgot the procedure.


----------



## RemmingtonShowdown

Just a word on tracking...

You can use the USPS or EMS's websites to get updates but the fact is that it will take time... From the time EMS received the package until the time it show up in the States it may be 2 weeks... EMS is SLOW, but it's cheap and that's the way the rims are shipped. Be patient. Besides, there's no use pissing into the wind...

Here's what my tracking info looked like: 

Detailed Results:

Delivered, January 06, 2011, 11:16 am, CHICAGO, IL 60605
Arrival at Unit, January 06, 2011, 8:33 am, CHICAGO, IL 60604
Processed through Sort Facility, January 05, 2011, 11:38 pm, CHICAGO, IL 60701
Inbound Out of Customs, January 05, 2011, 12:53 pm
Inbound Into Customs
Inbound International Arrival, January 05, 2011, 7:52 am, ISC CHICAGO IL (USPS)
Origin Post is Preparing Shipment
Foreign International Dispatch, December 29, 2010, 11:43 pm, GUANGZHOU EMS, CHINA PEOPLES REP
Foreign Acceptance, December 26, 2010, 12:39 pm


----------



## brad9s

I don't think Stefano replied for a day or two from my Paypal money transfer. I could be wrong on that. From experience, they don't see it right away and sometimes it takes days before they can actually get access to it.
Main thing for me is that I received the wheels in Texas in 16 days. Really like the wheels. I have some Easton 56mm tubulars and I like these 88mm track tubulars equally.
I was very apprehensive about the whole transaction, but looking back, everything went smooth.


----------



## YishunBike Stefano

brad9s said:


> I don't think Stefano replied for a day or two from my Paypal money transfer. I could be wrong on that. From experience, they don't see it right away and sometimes it takes days before they can actually get access to it.
> Main thing for me is that I received the wheels in Texas in 16 days. Really like the wheels. I have some Easton 56mm tubulars and I like these 88mm track tubulars equally.
> I was very apprehensive about the whole transaction, but looking back, everything went smooth.


My experience on the other side.
Selling products from "another world" is not easy. 
Diffidence was in the beginning the first problem we had to deal. People didn't know our products and they were scared to try them, even if the price was aggressive. Some people tried and they told to friends... First our customers were friends of other customers... 
Then, some internet forums talked about our products, and more tried it....
Nowadays (even if sometimes we receive email asking for discounts or they'll write bad feedback), people understand quality of our products and is able to find the correct information if they want. Often is not only price the reason they choose us. 

I try to reply to all email in short time, but often the problem is that some customer writes everyday (sometimes 2 times a day) and you can immagine that is very difficult to give new info ...


----------



## Butscut

Stefano,

I received my wheels a week or so ago and I was blown away with how good they looked and the quality of the build. I have not been dissapointed with my purchase one bit. 

HOWEVER....

In the haste of ordering my new 38mm (shimano) wheelset, I inadvertantly clicked on tubulars as oposed to clinchers and as such now have a fantastic set of wheels that I don't need. I have contacted Mo, and placed a new order for 38mm clinchers also with white hubs and spokes (I understand that there will be a slight delay while you wait for new white stock to arrive). 

As suggested by Mo, I have placed the wrong wheelset on ebay (http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300514016389&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT) but have yet to find a buyer. 

If I am unable to sell these is it possible to return them to you in the condition I received them for a credit against my new wheels (note that I would be happy to pay a restocking fee if required) as 2 spare sets of carbon wheels is an extravagence even for me !!!

Many thanks again for a great service and for supplying such fantastic wheels !!

Piccies of wheels for those who may be interested.


----------



## fritzzz

Butscut said:


> Stefano,
> 
> I received my wheels a week or so ago and I was blown away with how good they looked and the quality of the build. I have not been dissapointed with my purchase one bit.
> 
> HOWEVER....
> 
> In the haste of ordering my new 38mm (shimano) wheelset, I inadvertantly clicked on tubulars as oposed to clinchers and as such now have a fantastic set of wheels that I don't need. I have contacted Mo, and placed a new order for 38mm clinchers also with white hubs and spokes (I understand that there will be a slight delay while you wait for new white stock to arrive).
> 
> As suggested by Mo, I have placed the wrong wheelset on ebay (http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300514016389&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT) but have yet to find a buyer.
> 
> If I am unable to sell these is it possible to return them to you in the condition I received them for a credit against my new wheels (note that I would be happy to pay a restocking fee if required) as 2 spare sets of carbon wheels is an extravagence even for me !!!
> 
> Many thanks again for a great service and for supplying such fantastic wheels !!
> 
> Piccies of wheels for those who may be interested.


The obvious question is why post this on here rather than just dealing with them direct? I'd be surprised if they respond and if they do and they say no it makes them look bad for something that they had nothing to do with...


----------



## Butscut

A fair point you make frittzz...It is not my intention to bad mouth Yishun as I think the team there has been fantastic and have been producing great wheels. The reason for the post was to;

1) express my pleasure at the quality of the wheels I have bought
2) to share some pictures with those who may be thinking of purchasing some
3) to let others on this forum know that I have a set of 38mm tubulars for sale 
4) to thank Stafano and Co. for their great service to date. 

The comments regarding them "restocking" my tubulars if they don't sell was an off the cuff remark and I am more than happy to continue this conversation with Stefano & Mo via email or IM if they wish. 

Life is too short to run others down...Peace brother


----------



## YishunBike Stefano

Butscut said:


> A fair point you make frittzz...It is not my intention to bad mouth Yishun as I think the team there has been fantastic and have been producing great wheels. The reason for the post was to;
> 
> 1) express my pleasure at the quality of the wheels I have bought
> 2) to share some pictures with those who may be thinking of purchasing some
> 3) to let others on this forum know that I have a set of 38mm tubulars for sale
> 4) to thank Stafano and Co. for their great service to date.
> 
> The comments regarding them "restocking" my tubulars if they don't sell was an off the cuff remark and I am more than happy to continue this conversation with Stefano & Mo via email or IM if they wish.
> 
> Life is too short to run others down...Peace brother



PM for you!


----------



## Butscut

Stefano.....you are a legend :thumbsup:


----------



## flyor64

Ok, so slightly off topic but I did a search and didn´t find anything matching what I would like to ask, so I ask forgiveness in advance.

Has anyone had experience with the alloy wheelsets coming out of China?

I´ve head the Kinlin rims are good but have no real experience with them. Same for the Chosen hubs.

Very seriously considering purchasing a set from Stefano but would love to hear back from anyone who may have a set before I pull the trigger...

ETA I would love a set of 38 or 50mm tubs (which I´ve already asked for quotes on) but 99% of my riding is commuting/training on not so super roads...so carbon tubulars get my bling vote but can´t see how they would the smart choice


----------



## athletic91

Just a note to everyone based on my experience.

Yishun runs on a Just in time inventory. Once u place a order, only then the wheel is build to your request (hub,spoke colour) and then shipped..


----------



## neilh

Ok, comment based on my experience.

Great communication with Stefano leading up to me placing my order (60/88 clincher set) and payment made. Didn't hear anything for about 3 weeks so asked what was happened and got told they were working on a large order and I needed to wait a bit. About another month went by and got told my order would be shipped in about 5-10 days. About another month went past and asked again and got told mid to end of February at the earliest before they would be shipped. 

I've now cancelled my order as I find the timeline and whole process unacceptable and am currently waiting for my money to be refunded.


----------



## robdamanii

Butscut said:


> A fair point you make frittzz...It is not my intention to bad mouth Yishun as I think the team there has been fantastic and have been producing great wheels. The reason for the post was to;
> 
> 1) express my pleasure at the quality of the wheels I have bought
> 2) to share some pictures with those who may be thinking of purchasing some
> 3) to let others on this forum know that I have a set of 38mm tubulars for sale
> 4) to thank Stafano and Co. for their great service to date.
> 
> The comments regarding them "restocking" my tubulars if they don't sell was an off the cuff remark and I am more than happy to continue this conversation with Stefano & Mo via email or IM if they wish.
> 
> Life is too short to run others down...Peace brother


#3:

Read the forum rules. This could be classified as spam unless you've paid for a classified ad. Just a point of order..you got away with a free one there.


----------



## athletic91

Perhaps we could share out orders and timelines .

I just paid for 38mm clinchers pair and a pair of 60mm clinchers. was told it will be shipped in 3 days


----------



## Bridgey

I wanting to buy some Yishuns after the reviews on this forum. My concern with clincher carbons is that they might warp from overheating. But can this happen with tubulars too? I am thinking about gong tubular because of this fear.

By the way, I'm currently 100kg (220pd). Will this be a problem with 50mm Yishuns? If so, what weight should I be before purchasing. Will give me some incentive.


----------



## petepeterson

from what I understand it's the cross section of the clincher rim w/ beadhook that is the problem with failure under breaking so tubulars are no problem in this regard. I had a set of 404 tubs that I rode as everyday wheel for 2 years with no issues that saw some extremely hairy descents as I live in a hilly area. 

I am in the same boat as I am currently considering Clincher for cost/convenience over Tubs. From what I've seen here there is only one case reported on these forums where a china carbon clincher failed and that was from a random rim/wheel bought on ebay some time ago. I think if clincher failures were happening we would be hearing about them a la skygodmatt over in the frame thread...

Please speak up people who have actual experience with these wheels if my assumptions are wrong.


----------



## AvantDale

Bridgey said:


> I wanting to buy some Yishuns after the reviews on this forum. My concern with clincher carbons is that they might warp from overheating. But can this happen with tubulars too? I am thinking about gong tubular because of this fear.
> 
> By the way, I'm currently 100kg (220pd). Will this be a problem with 50mm Yishuns? If so, what weight should I be before purchasing. Will give me some incentive.


I did my longest descent with these wheels (50mm Yishun clincher) this past weekend at round 7-8 miles. When traffic was slowing down, I had to slow down fast from around 40mph. 

They were slowing me down with no issues...but I weigh 155lbs. The only thing that seems scary is the screaming when the pads (SwissStop yellow) would heat up. They screech super loud.


----------



## 88 rex

88 rex said:


> Well, just ordered 50mm in 12k. Now to decide on hubs......hmmm
> 
> 
> EDIT: Just for the fun of it I just ordered some Dixi hubs with Ti skewers. More than likely going with Sapims on the front and not sure about rear......probably CX rays too.












Really enjoying these wheels. On paper they should be around 1310g. I was/am surprised at how loud the rear hub is though. It doesn't bother me too much, but I wasn't expecting it. Now I'm thinking about building a pair next year for the CX bike.


----------



## independentmind

I just received my set of 50mm clinchers two days ago, black spokes/hubs/nipples.

Stefano was very receptive through the transaction, there was a small delay due to a shortage of spokes at the factory and I also ordered close to Christmas so that put things back a little.

They were really well packed with inserts in the box to keep them from moving around freely, there was also a sheet of soft foam between the wheels to prevent rubbing.

I don't own a scale, but, they feel very light in my hands even with all the rubber mounted up. The rear hub has a definite click, this doesn't bother me, it's a rear hub and that's just how it is.

I mounted a pair of Michellin Pro3 Race tires on these without any issues, I detected no problems with the hooked rim.

Unfortunately there's still snow on the ground in Toronto, so don't expect a ride review any time soon. But, I do plan on racing these through my Tri season on the Chinese carbon frame (I'll post a pic soon.)


If anyone needs some measurements (minus weight, it's too late) let me know.

The Yishun wheels mounted on my Caad9


. by independent.mind, on Flickr


----------



## TomFL

Anyone running a set of these in 88mm tubulars? If so, got any pics and what are your thoughts after riding them?


----------



## Spursrider

*Changing freehubs*

I have a pair of 50mm clinchers from Yishun with pre-installed Shimano/SRAM freehubs and I also bought a Campagnolo freehub as well, but I'm not sure how to change them.
What are the tools needed to change the freehubs? (I would like to learn to change them myself rather than sending to LBS)

P/s : Original pic by Buscut


----------



## alexb618

looks like everything is on hold until after chinese new year, then i assume a bit of a backlog. ive been told over a month for any wheels via deng fu.


----------



## Niall8can

for refernce guys,I ordered a set (88/60 white hubs and spokes tubs) with Stefano on the 13th. then i chased for an update yesterday and then informed today that they have been dispatched. 

tracking number informs me that they were sent on the 22nd, as yet i dont think they have left china (to UK) however not sure if they will arrive any time soon due to the chinese new year? anybody confirm what sort of holidays these guys get at this time of year?


----------



## Surfr

I bought an FM015 frame and fork from DengFu last week and the tracking info had it leaving Shenzhen on the 22nd for the UK also. I just got notice that it was now on UK soil and awaiting customs clearance.


----------



## doggatas

I admit im not on top of chinese culture and holiday periods and would like to know how long these festivities last for as i have just paid for a set of wheels via stefano.

I've got no problems waiting as i know from ordering a frame from hong fu last year these things take time and when considering the savings we are making some compromises have to be made and if waiting a little longer for the product, so be it. But on the flip side its good to know a time frame even if we get told its 45 days atlest we have an eta. Then if the product arrives in 30 you'd be like yes what service 15 days earlier.

cant wait to get them. 

so 2 questions

can anyone recommend some nice tyres and tubes to match some carbon clinchers?

and when do the Chinese go back to work?
(its a holiday in aus today for Australia day so day off for me yeh...)

cheers
dogga


----------



## jtimmer1

Anyone have any experience with the 20 or 24mm carbon tubular?


----------



## Bridgey

Not sure if I have this right, but am trying to order 4 sets of wheels from Yishun, but they say that postage to Australia will be 4 x $60. Can't bulk post them, must be doing them individually? They are however giving me $20 off per wheel. Has anyone any experience with purchasing multiple wheels from them? $20 off just doesn't appear worth the hassle of organising it all with my friends, collecting money and taking the pressure if something goes wrong.


----------



## alexb618

my experience with the chinese sellers is the shipping doesnt really work like ribble/crc etc where the more you buy the cheaper the shipping is

ie, the shipping is always a set price and not negotiable (to be fair it is pretty cheap shipping given how fast it is and that it is fully tracked)


----------



## FTR

OK.
83kg. 43 years old.
Just started Crit racing after a couple of seasons racing endurance MTB (24hr Solo racing).
What size rims would be recommended?
50mm?


----------



## athletic91

Bridgey said:


> Not sure if I have this right, but am trying to order 4 sets of wheels from Yishun, but they say that postage to Australia will be 4 x $60. Can't bulk post them, must be doing them individually? They are however giving me $20 off per wheel. Has anyone any experience with purchasing multiple wheels from them? $20 off just doesn't appear worth the hassle of organising it all with my friends, collecting money and taking the pressure if something goes wrong.


I have ordered multiple wheels. Came in different individual boxes with individual tracking.
eg order 4 pairs wheels, 4 tracking numbers


----------



## AvantDale

FTR said:


> OK.
> 83kg. 43 years old.
> Just started Crit racing after a couple of seasons racing endurance MTB (24hr Solo racing).
> What size rims would be recommended?
> 50mm?


IMO...for crit...I'd get a wheel that is light and spins up fast. Probably a 38mm tubular.


----------



## independentmind

doggatas said:


> I admit im not on top of chinese culture and holiday periods and would like to know how long these festivities last for as i have just paid for a set of wheels via stefano.
> 
> I've got no problems waiting as i know from ordering a frame from hong fu last year these things take time and when considering the savings we are making some compromises have to be made and if waiting a little longer for the product, so be it. But on the flip side its good to know a time frame even if we get told its 45 days atlest we have an eta. Then if the product arrives in 30 you'd be like yes what service 15 days earlier.
> 
> cant wait to get them.
> 
> so 2 questions
> 
> can anyone recommend some nice tyres and tubes to match some carbon clinchers?
> 
> and when do the Chinese go back to work?
> (its a holiday in aus today for Australia day so day off for me yeh...)
> 
> cheers
> dogga


I'm a fan of the Michellin Pro Race 3 tyres, they're a decent price on sale and hit the sweet spot between weight and cost. Probikekit.com usually has them on for a killer price, wait until they're on sale which happens often. I'm saving well over half price buying these online VS locally in Toronto.

I went with Vredestein Inner Tube Extra Long Valve (80mm) for my 50mm wheels and Continental High Pressure Rim Tape (check if rim tape is included with your wheels, I think Stefano may now include this already installed).

:thumbsup:


----------



## independentmind

AvantDale said:


> IMO...for crit...I'd get a wheel that is light and spins up fast. Probably a 38mm tubular.


X2 definitely tubs, if you flat in a crit you're out of the race anyways so I wouldn't bother with clinchers.

38mm would hit the sweet spot, 50mm maybe kinda pushing it a little if it's a technical course. But then again, on a break away and when closing gaps it would be really nice to have the 50's.

It's a tough call.

Check out this thread for some info:

http://www.bikeforums.net/archive/index.php/t-367354.html


----------



## FTR

Thanks for the responses.
I am currently running Fulcrum 1's so the 38mm wheels would be about 10mm deeper than those.
Weight with the Chosen hubs is only about 100g lighter.
Perhaps with some lighter hubs like the ones MikeT reviewed I could get lighter?


----------



## AvantDale

If I was to do it all over again...I would just buy the rims and hubs...then get some CX Rays or something like that. The "CN" spokes are almost twice the weight of the CX's.

That would make a pretty light and fast tubular wheel.


----------



## independentmind

FTR said:


> Thanks for the responses.
> I am currently running Fulcrum 1's so the 38mm wheels would be about 10mm deeper than those.
> Weight with the Chosen hubs is only about 100g lighter.
> Perhaps with some lighter hubs like the ones MikeT reviewed I could get lighter?



But does weight at the hub really account for much in a crit? We're talking pretty much flat courses. Also, from what I understand, it's the weight of the rim that affects acceleration.

I think you need to post in the wheel section regarding rim size and crit racing. I would hate to steer you in the wrong way, I'm a triathlete and only dream of criterium racing.

Make sure you read through that link I gave you, there's some really good info in there regarding this topic.


----------



## Niall8can

new wheels have just arrived at home from stefano, most excited about getting in from work tonight. were posted on the 22nd, and arrived today exactly the same time as my frame from mina at dengfu. will post some pics tonight.


----------



## tattooedtriathlete

Just put in my order for some 60 mm clinchers - with Chinese New Year I dont expect swift delivery but fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## Niall8can

new wheels. well packaged, not damaged!


----------



## Niall8can

new wheels. well packaged, not damaged!


----------



## retokunaga

Niall8can said:


> new wheels. well packaged, not damaged!


New wheels arrived yesterday ( 2 sets ) , well packaged to!!! nice look and well finish, i order mid Dec (it's not in stock in the data) , but even that it's nice time to Brazil:thumbsup: 
i will post pics late.


----------



## YishunBike Stefano

[OT] For my mistake I cancelled all PM... Sorry !!


----------



## Bridgey

I just paid for a pair of Yishun Carbon Clinchers 50mm. They appear to have a slightly lowered brake track which I'm fine about. Does the lowered brake track really make a huge difference with the rim overheathing and then warping? Is there any studies on the difference it makes, or personal experience here. I'd like to know before I get them, so I know what I can and can't do with them.


----------



## ntb1001

Just ordered a set of 60mm tubulars from yishin. Are the supplied brake pads acceptable, or do I need to buy something else like the yellow swiss stops? The brakes that are going to used are Campy Super Record 11.


----------



## CHT

ntb1001 said:


> Just ordered a set of 60mm tubulars from yishin. Are the supplied brake pads acceptable, or do I need to buy something else like the yellow swiss stops? The brakes that are going to used are Campy Super Record 11.


The brake pads supplied are not Campy compatible. I have a Yishun Campy tubular and use yellow swiss stops.


----------



## ntb1001

CHT said:


> The brake pads supplied are not Campy compatible. I have a Yishun Campy tubular and use yellow swiss stops.


Thanks, did you replace your campy pads in the holders or did you get separate holders for the swiss stops?


----------



## CHT

ntb1001 said:


> Thanks, did you replace your campy pads in the holders or did you get separate holders for the swiss stops?


Sorry, should have mentioned my brakes are ZeroG and not Campy (still have a compatibility issue), but I kept the holders and just inserted the appropriate swiss stops. I use them for both my Yishun carbon tubulars and my training wheels (clinchers). My tubulars are also wider...enough so that when I switch wheels I need to adjust out the brakes for the tubulars.


----------



## ntb1001

CHT said:


> Sorry, should have mentioned my brakes are ZeroG and not Campy (still have a compatibility issue), but I kept the holders and just inserted the appropriate swiss stops. I use them for both my Yishun carbon tubulars and my training wheels (clinchers). My tubulars are also wider...enough so that when I switch wheels I need to adjust out the brakes for the tubulars.


can you use the yellow swiss stops on aluminum rims in case I switch to the Fulcrum Zero`s that I have as well


----------



## Bridgey

I heard you could, but not a good idea regardless as if there is any metal shavings stuck in the pads, it will chew up your carbons. Have separate pads for each. Painful in the short term I know, but worth it in the long term.


----------



## robdamanii

ntb1001 said:


> can you use the yellow swiss stops on aluminum rims in case I switch to the Fulcrum Zero`s that I have as well


Do NOT use your carbon specific pads with aluminum rims. They will work, but they will end up full of small slivers of aluminum that's worn off your rims as you brake with them. This in turn will basically turn your brake pads into grinders on your carbon rims. 

Bad idea. Just swap pads.


----------



## YishunBike Stefano

robdamanii said:


> Do NOT use your carbon specific pads with aluminum rims. They will work, but they will end up full of small slivers of aluminum that's worn off your rims as you brake with them. This in turn will basically turn your brake pads into grinders on your carbon rims.
> 
> Bad idea. Just swap pads.


:thumbsup: I agree!


----------



## doggatas

Another happy Yishun customer here, received wheels in 8 days. tires and tubes mounted. Need to add a cassette and swap out brake pads then ill be off for a ride.


----------



## fritzzz

doggatas said:


> Another happy Yishun customer here, received wheels in 8 days. tires and tubes mounted. Need to add a cassette and swap out brake pads then ill be off for a ride.


Sweet   

Did they fit the tubes and tyres for you?


----------



## doggatas

haha no, now that i re-read my post i can how it looks like that!

I was able to purchase my tubes and tires in the city while at work and mount them at lunch time. Cassette, pads and bike are at home. sorry for the confusion


----------



## Roadplay

To anyone that ordered the 38mm Clinchers... Do you need rim tape with these wheels? I ask because I just received my wheels today (look great by the way) and noticed while the insides are very smooth they do not have rim tape covering the spoke holes. Thanks.


----------



## Lu-Max

Just ordered a set of clincher 50's, black + black + black.
Now, which tires do I go with.......


----------



## Bridgey

How about an all black Conti GP4000S. Should look stealth and will be fast too.


----------



## doggatas

Roadplay said:


> To anyone that ordered the 38mm Clinchers... Do you need rim tape with these wheels? I ask because I just received my wheels today (look great by the way) and noticed while the insides are very smooth they do not have rim tape covering the spoke holes. Thanks.


I got my 38mm clinchers yesterday too, I am running rim tape.


----------



## cxl98904

update on yishun stefano wheels, I ordered 50mm tubulars last April/May put approx 1500 miles on them. Now unfortunately the nipples are shearing off I have replace 2 already and a third is sheared, its a pain because you need to remove the tire and reglue after repair. My opinion of these wheels are they ride great they are fast and smooth the longevity is my only concern


----------



## Bridgey

Hmm. when you say the nipples are shearing off, what exactly do you mean?


----------



## doggatas

Bridgey said:


> Hmm. when you say the nipples are shearing off, what exactly do you mean?


i was thinking the same thing, do you mean where you tighten the spokes they have rounded?


----------



## cxl98904

They sheared off where round goes square on the nipple, LBS said tension is a bit tight and more will start to break as time goes. As I rode there was a clicking sound when the nipple broke and was rolling around w/in the rim, the spoke and remaining nipple was still in the socket just that spoke was loose and wheel not true.


----------



## Lu-Max

If you could post a close-up photo it would be appreciated!


----------



## Lectron

Shorter and/or internal nipples, not to mention a better built quality would have prevented that.
It can of course also be bad quality nipples. I've had bad batches even from DT


----------



## Bridgey

I've seen it happen, but not that soon. The metal gets a bit fragile over time. Nothing that releasing some tension wouldn't fix. Especially with Deep profile rims, you don't need them up too tight. 

I've already ordered my Yishuns (50mm Clinchers). Anyone else had this issue?


----------



## Lectron

Bridgey said:


> Nothing that releasing some tension wouldn't fix


That's not a solution


Bridgey said:


> I've seen it happen, but not that soon. The metal gets a bit fragile over time.


Over time, yes...A few million revolutions and years..Or too loose tension maybe.
Hardly the case here

I am not saying it ain't good bang for the buck, 'course it is, but the choice of components and build could 
probably be more carefully done...Skip probably


----------



## pcs2

What brand/size valve extenders are you guys using for the 60/88 wheels? I've got a set coming in soon and need to pick some tires/extenders. TIA


----------



## cxl98904

lu-max - "If you could post a close-up photo it would be appreciated!"

here you go this is the 4th one all on the rear wheel


----------



## ntb1001

wow, did you contact Yishin about this? It has now made me a touch nervous as I just sent payment for a set.


----------



## cxl98904

i have not been i n contact w/ Yishun as i had the wheels for about 9 months now. i have not heard of anyone else having this issue could be a one off


----------



## CHT

cxl98904 said:


> i have not been i n contact w/ Yishun as i had the wheels for about 9 months now. i have not heard of anyone else having this issue could be a one off


Just curious, what is your weight and are you generally hard on wheels?


----------



## cxl98904

i have not been i n contact w/ Yishun as i had the wheels for about 9 months now. i have not heard of anyone else having this issue could be a one off


----------



## cxl98904

sorry about double post i weigh 170lbs. i think i'm about average on wheels avoid potholes when i can, don't jump curbs


----------



## Crappymonkey

independentmind said:


> I just received my set of 50mm clinchers two days ago, black
> 
> Unfortunately there's still snow on the ground in Toronto, so don't expect a ride review any time soon.


If you don't mind me asking. . . How much were you charged in duties and taxes for your order? I'm also in Toronto and am considering a set of 60mm clinchers.


----------



## rudedog55

With what seems like a lot of happy guys on yishun wheels here, are you going to start offering 24/28 hole patterns for your wheels?? I would like some tubies for cross racing and know from experience at my weight a 24 spoke rear does hold up.


----------



## pcs2

Crappymonkey said:


> If you don't mind me asking. . . How much were you charged in duties and taxes for your order? I'm also in Toronto and am considering a set of 60mm clinchers.


Just received a set of 60/88 here in Edmonton yesterday. Around 10 days from receiving tracking number, 12 from placing order. No taxes/duties/handling fees. Just got handed a box. Box was in excellent condition, as were the wheels.

My understanding of our customs on bike parts is that there should be no duty. However, taxes (GST/PST) do apply as well as a handling fee from Canada post.

That being said, of the 30+ orders I have done from overseas (UK mainly), the GST/PST and handling fee (5$ usually) seems to be applied in a random fashion.

I only buy from stores where the shipping options are handled using Canada Post. FedEx/UPS do some weird tricks with brokerage fees and the like. Some shipping services from other countries that hand off to Canada Post include USPS (USA), Royal (UK->wiggle,PBK, CRC, Evans, Ribble) and EMS (China->Yishun).


----------



## Crappymonkey

pcs2 said:


> Just received a set of 60/88 here in Edmonton yesterday. Around 10 days from receiving tracking number, 12 from placing order. No taxes/duties/handling fees. Just got handed a box. Box was in excellent condition, as were the wheels.
> 
> My understanding of our customs on bike parts is that there should be no duty. However, taxes (GST/PST) do apply as well as a handling fee from Canada post.
> 
> That being said, of the 30+ orders I have done from overseas (UK mainly), the GST/PST and handling fee (5$ usually) seems to be applied in a random fashion.
> 
> I only buy from stores where the shipping options are handled using Canada Post. FedEx/UPS do some weird tricks with brokerage fees and the like. Some shipping services from other countries that hand off to Canada Post include USPS (USA), Royal (UK->wiggle,PBK, CRC, Evans, Ribble) and EMS (China->Yishun).


Thanks for the response! I've also done many orders from the uk and have only been hit with taxes randomly. I'm just cautious because my last few orders from the states have been hit hard.

I'm also apprehensive because of these images recently posted on bikeforums.net (the source of manufacture or the story behind for the pictures is unknown)


----------



## tattooedtriathlete

I think if you look at the website these photos are from there's a comparison between these pics and what they produce i.e. ours are made better. This could just be marketing BS with comparison to screwed up production errors that wouldn't get sold anyway and I'd take it with a pinch of salt. On the other hand if everyone else is selling wheels like this then we're all probably going to die.:cornut: :cornut: :cornut:


----------



## Crappymonkey

tattooedtriathlete said:


> I think if you look at the website these photos are from there's a comparison between these pics and what they produce i.e. ours are made better. This could just be marketing BS with comparison to screwed up production errors that wouldn't get sold anyway and I'd take it with a pinch of salt. On the other hand if everyone else is selling wheels like this then we're all probably going to die.:cornut: :cornut: :cornut:



At least it will be a glorious death doing what we love


----------



## tattooedtriathlete

according to a Chinese co-worker of mine - the text is just pointing out the problems with these wheels and that they cause strength issues. No surprise there then. Also, no indication as to the origin but IMHO marketing 101.


----------



## tihipscrew

the thread over at bikeforums is interesting, as the poster of the pics appears to be an importer of competing product. he is careful to say that he has no knowledge of yishun's fabrication quality, but you know, OOGA BOOGA! which is actually fair nuff, imo. also, a poster there confirmed the chinese text translation offered above.

i bought from yishun based upon the fact that a sufficient number of people here had experience with them imo. i have yet to ride my 60 tubulars. btw, parts seem nice, spoke tension not very good though.


----------



## athletic91

Damn yishun is out of 88mm clincher rims


----------



## jtimmer1

Do most rim companies leave the inflation bladder inside???


----------



## ci85

From facebook page of Stefano yishun:
In 2 days will announce 2 new road wheelset that will be possible to order from YishunBike. Stay tuned


----------



## alexb618

does anyone have a source of disc wheels?


----------



## Lectron

jtimmer1 said:


> Do most rim companies leave the inflation bladder inside???


Many do, but it does not give the smoothest inside of the rims, and the lightest/thinnest walls
shouldn't be made. Foam is also still used with good success..


----------



## ci85

Yishun news:

http://www.yishunstefano.com/cpit.html 
http://www.yishunstefano.com/npit.html


----------



## Crappymonkey

ci85 said:


> Yishun news:
> 
> http://www.yishunstefano.com/cpit.html
> http://www.yishunstefano.com/npit.html



Was the site always in italian  

From what I can figure out is it just a new brand of spokes and hubs?


----------



## Bridgey

I contacted Stefano. Even though I had ordered my wheels, because of the Chinese New Year they hadn't been sent yet. He allowed me to upgrade to the Pillar Ray Spokes for an extra $21. I think it is worth it considering my wheels are now 100gms lighter and Pillar spokes are better quality. I've got them on some other wheels. They are lighter than DT, but seem to have the same strength Specs. 

Thanks goodness for Chinese New Year that my wheels weren't sent.


----------



## yurl

what are the benefits of using the novatech hubs?


----------



## Bridgey

The Novatech hubs offer straight pull for the front and rear non driver side. I'm not sure if they are carbon or just carbon look. The Chosen one's are the standard type I think. I don't think there is an advantage by having straight pull. Harder to find spokes if they break. I looked at the weight differences between the 2 and the Chosen are slightly lighter i think. But nothing in it. I prefer the standard personally.


----------



## Bridgey

I checked out the new spokes Yishun are said to be using in their wheels. They are Pillar PSR X-TRA 1420's. Here are the specs

Material Sandvik T302 (18/10)
Advantage Pillar patented cold forge with
our cold drawn technology
Up to 30% weight saving
without compromising strength
Patent Taiwan: 220417
America: US7181844B2
Europe: 1479532
Thread Rolled (BC 56, DIN 79012)
FG 2.3
Colour See Page 25~28

Test Breaking Strength:
PSR X-TRA 1420:260 kgf
Fatigue: (180 kgf, 10 Hz)
PSR X-TRA 1420:150,000 times

Model T ØD1 W D2 ØD3 H L P Weight (260mm)

PSR X-TRA1420 9.0 mm 2.2 mm 2.0 mm 0.95 mm 2.0 mm 95° 6.8 mm 180-310 mm 3.0 mm 4.3 g

I'm amazed they are going with these. They are quite an expensive spoke and are very light weight (explains the 100gms savings). 

My concern is the strength. I am wondering if they are a bit light for us heavier riders 90kg+ and whether it will effect the overall strength and stiffness of the wheels. I don't mind it so much as I will only be using them for racing. Pity we don't have a Sapim CX Ray option too.

Regardless I ordered mine with them and am excited about the weight savings. My 50mm clinchers should only weight around 1430gms w/o skewers, and 1475with them  Tubulars will be another 100gms ligher again. Sounds to me like a wheel that will do it all.


----------



## fritzzz

Bridgey said:


> The Novatech hubs offer straight pull for the front and rear non driver side. I'm not sure if they are carbon or just carbon look. The Chosen one's are the standard type I think. I don't think there is an advantage by having straight pull. Harder to find spokes if they break. I looked at the weight differences between the 2 and the Chosen are slightly lighter i think. But nothing in it. I prefer the standard personally.


Carbon Novatec that Yishun offer are:
http://www.novatec.com.tw/novatec/en...how.php?sid=40 
http://www.novatec.com.tw/novatec/en...how.php?sid=41 
and I think they cost 100$ more than Chosen hubs

There are better looking Novatex hubs in carbon but Yishun don't offer them.

I think that they are carbon look, wrapped around the middle pretty much.


----------



## Bridgey

I'm not sure if straight pull are stronger than the elbow standard type, but the hubs are pretty identical in weight. I can't see any benefit. I don't believe there is any real advantages with going radial either. Weight and aero savings are very minimal. 
I'm sticking with chosen.


----------



## YishunBike Stefano

Crappymonkey said:


> Was the site always in italian
> 
> From what I can figure out is it just a new brand of spokes and hubs?


I've prepared in the same time one english page of course!!

http://www.yishunstefano.com/cp.html
http://www.yishunstefano.com/np.html

:thumbsup:


----------



## steve90068

whats the price of the wheels with the new pillar spokes?


----------



## YishunBike Stefano

steve90068 said:


> whats the price of the wheels with the new pillar spokes?


It's not my private post. Please If you want contact me by mail.
Thanks


----------



## athletic91

I have used that particular straight pull novatech hub before, and i happen to break a spoke. searched high and low for a straight pull spoke. Had to beg my local zipp distributor to sell me a straight pull cx ray in the end..


----------



## Lectron

Only REAL advantage is you don't need to come off with the cassette if a spoke snaps.

Other than that, I wouldn't bother to go for the CF one. I'd take their alloy version instead
and purchase the 200 item limit and get my own logo on it.

That said....I wouldn't range the Novas over Chosen..Just an alternative...


----------



## AvantDale

Whats the weight of the 88mm rear Yishun wheel?


----------



## pcs2

AvantDale said:


> Whats the weight of the 88mm rear Yishun wheel?


My 88 tubular with campy freehub is 940g - 950g, using an alpine digital hanging scale. No skewers.


----------



## AvantDale

So the clincher must be 1100gr + ?

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Rpm016t

YishunBike Stefano said:


> I've prepared in the same time one english page of course!!
> 
> http://www.yishunstefano.com/cp.html
> http://www.yishunstefano.com/np.html
> 
> :thumbsup:


According to the new website 38mm clincher wheelsets are not available in matt finish (only 50mm clinchers)? why is this? seems a bit odd. I'm recieving mixed responses from Karen Wu, Stefano, and now this website. The website says not available, online chat with Karen wu says available in 10-15 days, but Stefano is yet to clarify (awaiting his response).

It would be good to know from Stefano or anyone else if they have purchased these in the past, or if/when they will be available. Will be pretty disappointed if not available as i'm pretty keen on a set of 38's in matt!


----------



## fritzzz

Rpm016t said:


> According to the new website 38mm clincher wheelsets are not available in matt finish (only 50mm clinchers)? why is this? seems a bit odd. I'm recieving mixed responses from Karen Wu, Stefano, and now this website. The website says not available, online chat with Karen wu says available in 10-15 days, but Stefano is yet to clarify (awaiting his response).
> 
> It would be good to know from Stefano or anyone else if they have purchased these in the past, or if/when they will be available. Will be pretty disappointed if not available as i'm pretty keen on a set of 38's in matt!


Wouldn't it make sense just to deal with one person rather than all of them? I found Stefano responded inside of 24 hours every time.


----------



## YishunBike Stefano

Rpm016t said:


> According to the new website 38mm clincher wheelsets are not available in matt finish (only 50mm clinchers)? why is this? seems a bit odd. I'm recieving mixed responses from Karen Wu, Stefano, and now this website. The website says not available, online chat with Karen wu says available in 10-15 days, but Stefano is yet to clarify (awaiting his response).
> 
> It would be good to know from Stefano or anyone else if they have purchased these in the past, or if/when they will be available. Will be pretty disappointed if not available as i'm pretty keen on a set of 38's in matt!


My mistake sorry. I will correct site in few hours.
From last week is possible 38/50/60 clincher matt. Only waiting time is little longer than usual (5/7 days more)


----------



## Rpm016t

Fritz, yes you are right. I think because of the risks involved with making this purchase (compared to using CRC or PBK etc) it turned me into an extremely annoying purchaser and ask more questions than i normally would (of which i'd like to apologise to Stefano and Karen for!) I had initially started dealing with Stefano, but Karen Wu's 'online chat' service is very convienient, hence me dealing with the two of them.

Stefano, thanks for clearing that up. I've just emailed Karen to finalise my invoice, i will then make payment and looking forward to being another person with these wheels

Nathan.


----------



## Crappymonkey

Has anyone designed custom decals for their wheelset? If so how did you do it and where did you have the decals made?


----------



## fritzzz

You can try http://www.carbonwheeldecals.com/!


----------



## fritzzz

Crappymonkey said:


> Has anyone designed custom decals for their wheelset? If so how did you do it and where did you have the decals made?


You can try http://www.carbonwheeldecals.com/!


----------



## retokunaga

i try this https://www.graphicshackuk.com/
check w/o and with decals


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
sorry about the bad pics


----------



## Crappymonkey

It looks like Stefano raised the prices.

I asked about the prices last week and was told a 50mm clincher would be $489 plus $75 shipping and 6% paypal. I aked for a final total today and I got a quote of $529 plus $70 shipping and 6% paypal fee.


----------



## Crappymonkey

fritzzz said:


> You can try http://www.carbonwheeldecals.com/!



Thanks for the link :thumbsup: . At first I thought it was going to be a joke link because it looks so obvious but I was wrong


----------



## retokunaga

I order mines with Tony and yep raised the price just because the new spokes and hubs.


----------



## Crappymonkey

retokunaga said:


> i try this http://www.graphicshackuk.com/
> sorry about the bad pics



Thanks for the link and the pics look good to me.


----------



## Crappymonkey

retokunaga said:


> I order mines with Tony and yep raised the price just because the new spokes and hubs.



That was a quote for the wheels with the old spokes and hubs. the new spokes were quoted as $589 + $70 + 6% for the 50mm clinchers.


----------



## YishunBike Stefano

Crappymonkey said:


> It looks like Stefano raised the prices.
> 
> I asked about the prices last week and was told a 50mm clincher would be $489 plus $75 shipping and 6% paypal. I aked for a final total today and I got a quote of $529 plus $70 shipping and 6% paypal fee.


The price is different becouse now we offer new spokes from Pillar. This spokes are lighter than cnSpokes we were using. Weight difference is 100/120gr for pair of wheels.
It's a huge difference


----------



## redmasi

retokunaga said:


> i try this https://www.graphicshackuk.com/
> check w/o and with decals


Looks good retokunaga! :thumbsup: I'm installing these stickers right now on my 50mm clinchers. Got them at the same place:


----------



## YishunBike Stefano

Crappymonkey said:


> It looks like Stefano raised the prices.
> 
> I asked about the prices last week and was told a 50mm clincher would be $489 plus $75 shipping and 6% paypal. I aked for a final total today and I got a quote of $529 plus $70 shipping and 6% paypal fee.


In that case difference in price is for Pillar spokes. If you don't want, just tell me!


----------



## Bridgey

I got my Yishun wheels. 

50mm Clinchers. Missed out on the Pillar spokes (and 100gm lighter wheels) but I can live with that. 

The box wasn't dented or broken. Opening up the box, Wheels were nicely packed. The wheels looked fantastic. Feeling the spokes, the first thing I noticed was how tightly they spoke them up. But I heard this is a good thing. The skewers look good and the brake blocks were there.

They did forget my spare spokes that I asked for. I will talk with Stefano about that later. BUt that is forgiveable given it was an extra. 

Putting them on my bike to check trueness (veritical and horizontal). Both were satisfactory, however the rear one had a 1/2 to 1mm buckle in it horizontally. Easily fixable. I was however a little concerned with the braking surface. Spinning the wheel and looking at it, I noticed that it isn't perfectly circular. One section of it was lower or higher than the other by up to about 3mm I think (in both wheels). I don't think it will be a big issue other than if my brakepads touch part of the unprotected carbon wheel itself. 

Reading the warning sticker it said that once the braking surface wears out the rim should be replaced. i sure hope it lasts awhile. Any ideas on how to replace this if it does wear? 

I haven't ridden them yet as I'm still 97kg's and waiting to get to the lower 90's. Using them as incentive. But will send pictures of them on my bike once I put tyres on, etc. They look so good on my bike (Pedal Force CG1).


----------



## mr_macgee

Bridgey,

Please post some close up pics of this soon with rim & brake pad showing the uneven brake surface before you mount the tires. It actually sounds dicey for several reasons but could be wrong after seeing the photo's. It could be totally fine.

Thanks


----------



## athletic91

Anyone waiting for a 60mm or 88mm clincher wheel? seems like they are currently out of those rims and are keeping me waiting..


----------



## Bridgey

Too late re: mounting tyres. But I haven't ridden them yet. I'm not sure you would notice with close ups. I'd have to do it by video. But I think because it is a lowered brake track, it isn't perfectly round. Just gradually a bit high or low in a few spots (vertically). It's in both wheels. So maybe it is hard to get a perfect circular circumference for the brake track. I don't think it should effect anything but will test where the brake pads touch soon. 

One other thing worth noting is that the carbon wheel is chiseled out (machined out?) around the brake track and then whatever they use as the brake track is then applied on this part to then bring it flush with the rest of the wheel. 

Overall I'm happy with the wheels. When you pay around $550 (includes postage) compared to what else is on offer, I can overlook a few minor issues providing they are safe and ride well. Trying latex tubes in them for the first time too. So should be an interesting first ride.


----------



## rdubbz

athletic91 said:


> Anyone waiting for a 60mm or 88mm clincher wheel? seems like they are currently out of those rims and are keeping me waiting..


I ordered 60mm clinchers two weeks ago. Tony said they will ship this week. We'll see...


----------



## royd

Bridgey said:


> Too late re: mounting tyres. But I haven't ridden them yet. I'm not sure you would notice with close ups. I'd have to do it by video. But I think because it is a lowered brake track, it isn't perfectly round. Just gradually a bit high or low in a few spots (vertically). It's in both wheels. So maybe it is hard to get a perfect circular circumference for the brake track. I don't think it should effect anything but will test where the brake pads touch soon.
> 
> One other thing worth noting is that the carbon wheel is chiseled out (machined out?) around the brake track and then whatever they use as the brake track is then applied on this part to then bring it flush with the rest of the wheel.
> 
> Overall I'm happy with the wheels. When you pay around $550 (includes postage) compared to what else is on offer, I can overlook a few minor issues providing they are safe and ride well. Trying latex tubes in them for the first time too. So should be an interesting first ride.


Where did you purchase you latex tubes?


----------



## petepeterson

retokunaga said:


> i try this https://www.graphicshackuk.com/
> check w/o and with decals
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> sorry about the bad pics



Hey Retokunaga: Great looking bike - are those matt or gloss finished? Clincher or Tubs?

Thx


----------



## retokunaga

petepeterson thx , both are 50mm carbon clincher in matt finish, just to compare the fork and seatpost are in 12k gloss.

Thank's


----------



## Crappymonkey

For those of you that already have the wheels... Are you using the wheels as an everyday set? How do you feel about the durability of the wheelset? If I order a set it would be used for everything from solo training rides, to faster group rides and for some infrequent races. Would the 50mm clinchers be appropirate, or would I be better off with a set of aluminum clinchers?


----------



## tennbanshee

Hello,
I have just joined the Forum and would like to thank all of you for being a valuable resource of information. I frequent here anytime I'm considering a purchase to gather feedback via what's already been discussed. 
I thought I would take a moment to share my recent experience with Yishun Bikes and Stefano. I communicated for several weeks with Stefano via email with multiple questions. Stefano was always very fast to respond and pleasant to work with. I ultimately decided to place an order for an 88mm tubular rear, matte finish. I confirmed at least twice that all parts were in stock to fill my order. I specifically underlined in my emails that I wanted the matte finish. The invoice that Stefano sent also indicated that I was paying for the matte finish wheel. I sent funds via Western Union a few days before the Chinese New Year Holiday. Stefano confirmed receipt of the payment. Last week I received my shipment and the wheel was GLOSS. Needless to say that I was not happy since my bike is matte carbon as well as a few other wheels that I was going to mate with the 88mm depending on conditions. 
I contacted Stefano and explained everything above with greater detail. I also copied previous email strings and the invoice he sent. A couple of days later I was contacted by a gentleman named Kevin who said he needed pictures to confirm my claim. I sent Kevin 9 pictures (not to mention the one I sent Stefano). I have yet to hear back from anyone. It's been 5 days now. Mind you, Stefano was always prompt prior to my purchase.
I'm passing this along as a means to inform you of the situation. I do not need your lectures about purchasing in these conditions, the value of a local bike shop, etc. I'm well aware and would likely agree with most of what you would say. I simply want to inform those of you who may be considering a purchase from Yishun.
Please note, if Yishum contacts me and makes this situation right I WILL post the end results for everyone to see. I'm hopeful that this can be resolved.
Thank you,
Tennbanshee


----------



## Rpm016t

Tennbanshee, thanks for your input. This worries me a little, only because I just placed my order and only did so because I was told matte wheels are now available. I wouldn't have ordered if I could only get gloss. 

I think Yishun offer some really good products, but it's just unfortunate they haven't developed an easy to use website to purchase from such as chainreaction etc. I think it would offer people a lot more confidence when ordering and I would think give Yishun more time to concentrate on orders etc instead of having to go back and forth dealing with our correspondance and emails.


----------



## Coolhand

Been defrauded on Alibaba- read this:

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20110221...jA3luX3RvcF9zdG9yaWVzBHNsawN0b3BhbGliYWJhZXg-



> SHANGHAI – Chinese e-commerce giant Alibaba says two of its top executives are resigning to take responsibility after a probe discovered more than 2,000 suppliers had defrauded customers, sometimes with the alleged collusion of its sales staff.
> 
> Alibaba said in a notice Monday to the Hong Kong Stock Exchange that its chief executive and chief operating officers, who were not implicated by the investigation, were resigning to take responsibility for the company's "breakdown in integrity."
> 
> The company said 100 sales representatives, out of a total workforce of 14,000, allegedly involved in defrauding customers were fired. Some supervisors and sales managers had either intentionally or negligently allowed the creation of fraudulent "storefronts" by letting some 2,326 suppliers evade authentication and verification measures, it said.
> 
> Most purchases involved offerings of popular consumer electronics at bargain prices with low required minimum orders. "The methods of the perpetrators suggest that they have engineered an organized and systemic attack on the integrity of the Alibaba.com platform for illegal gains," the company said.
> 
> "The investigation concluded that the pursuit of short-term financial gain at all cost had tainted parts of our sales organization, risking serious damage to our company's core values," it said.


----------



## athletic91

yishun has increased the price for the carbon wheels i noticed, even with the old CN spokes


----------



## Crappymonkey

athletic91 said:


> yishun has increased the price for the carbon wheels i noticed, even with the old CN spokes



Bummer. I was going to order a set next week.


----------



## tattooedtriathlete

one thing I did after I decided to buy from another company, not Yishun (yes, this may come back to bite me in the ass) was to contact a bunch of reps for different companies and in particular Yishun. Interestingly, depending on who I contacted, I got a different price with about a $40 swing from highest to lowest.


----------



## YishunBike Stefano

athletic91 said:


> yishun has increased the price for the carbon wheels i noticed, even with the old CN spokes



Yishun, from feb. 2011 is offering new spokes with Chosen hub. PILLAR SPOKES ...( and other wheelset...)
These spokes are 100/120 gr lighter than CNspokes. As you can check on line this spokes are more expansive than CNspokes; for this reason cost a little more.
We are not interested in cheap products. We are trying to offer the best product for the price

Where can you find, for example, 1 pair of 38mm tubular Novatec Carbon hub - Straight Pillar spokes at 1216gr? (at our price?)


----------



## mango1

Bridgey said:


> I got my Yishun wheels.
> 
> 
> They did forget my spare spokes that I asked for. I will talk with Stefano about that later. BUt that is forgiveable given it was an extra.


Bridgey, please let us know if Yishun sends you the spokes they were supposed to...

My wheels arrived very poorly packaged. The hub was exposed and sticking out of a hole in the box, and there were several other holes in the box. My spare spokes were missing as well. I sent pictures of everything to Stefan, and Yishun is refusing to send me replacement spokes. The wheels do not appear to be damaged (thank goodness) but I will not be ordering from Yishun again. It seems to me Yishun is focused on short-term gain rather than building a loyal customer base. 



Crappymonkey said:


> For those of you that already have the wheels... Are you using the wheels as an everyday set? How do you feel about the durability of the wheelset? If I order a set it would be used for everything from solo training rides, to faster group rides and for some infrequent races. Would the 50mm clinchers be appropirate, or would I be better off with a set of aluminum clinchers?


That was my plan, but since Yishun now *refuses* to provide the spare spokes they advertised were included in the deal, how can this be considered an everyday set? If I happen to break a spoke, I am totally out of commission... and my $550 investment just became worthless.


----------



## rdubbz

mango1 said:


> If I happen to break a spoke, my $550 investment just became worthless.


Really? these spokes can't be bought at any lbs?


----------



## mango1

rdubbz said:


> Really? these spokes can't be bought at any lbs?


That is correct. My LBS claims they do not have a source to order cnspokes... 

And why should I have to pay for the spokes that were advertised as included in the deal?


----------



## rdubbz

mango1 said:


> That is correct. My LBS claims they do not have a source to order cnspokes...
> 
> And why should I have to pay for the spokes that were advertised as included in the deal?


crazy! hope my lbs has better luck...


----------



## mango1

rdubbz said:


> crazy! hope my lbs has better luck...


It might be wise to check w/ your LBS before you order the wheels. I didn't think to do so... since they were supposed to be included w/ the wheels.


----------



## Lu-Max

I don't know if this would help, but here is the CN site. Perhaps sending them an email to support might get them to send you a few spares.

I do agree though that if the spares were part of the deal then that should be honored. Wouldn't it be easy for Yishun to simply stick them in an envelope taped to the inside of the shipping box?


----------



## mango1

Lu-Max said:


> I don't know if this would help, but here is the CN site. Perhaps sending them an email to support might get them to send you a few spares.
> 
> I do agree though that if the spares were part of the deal then that should be honored. Wouldn't it be easy for Yishun to simply stick them in an envelope taped to the inside of the shipping box?


Thanks much Lu-Max:thumbsup: 

Stefano, would you please indicate which spoke model is installed on the 50mm clincher? If Yishun will not honor the agreement, I guess I will need to try to get my LBS to order them by printing off cnspoke's website and contact info. Hopefully my LBS will not need to order a whole box of the spokes.


----------



## Lu-Max

@mango1 don't forget: not just the model but the length. Spokes lengths often come by 1mm differences.


----------



## athletic91

YishunBike Stefano said:


> Yishun, from feb. 2011 is offering new spokes with Chosen hub. PILLAR SPOKES ...( and other wheelset...)
> These spokes are 100/120 gr lighter than CNspokes. As you can check on line this spokes are more expansive than CNspokes; for this reason cost a little more.
> We are not interested in cheap products. We are trying to offer the best product for the price
> 
> Where can you find, for example, 1 pair of 38mm tubular Novatec Carbon hub - Straight Pillar spokes at 1216gr? (at our price?)



Hi stefano is the price for the wheels with the old chosen hubs and cnspokes still the same or increased too?


----------



## Bridgey

No I didn't get spokes. I wrote to Stefano. He said he ordered them with the wheels but the factory didn't put them in and basically whether they do or not, he can't control. He said he could let them know, but it was basically pot luck whether they do or not. In other words absolving him of any personal responsibility and giving us zero chance of getting spare spokes.

In all honesty though, I still think it is a good deal regardless. I paid 479 for mine. Plus 60 postage, plus about 30 for paypal. Then paypal rip you off 3% on the exchange rate so you are really paying 9% to 10% on top of the original price by paying by paypal. So all up for close to $600 I got my pair of wheels. Which is reasonable. 

In future though, I think I will order the parts separately and build them myself with the spokes combinations and spokes that I choose. 

I don't think using a different aero spoke than CN's will make much difference if you break one. There are a few cheap options on ebay.


----------



## fritzzz

Lu-Max said:


> @mango1 don't forget: not just the model but the length. Spokes lengths often come by 1mm differences.


It all sounds a bit hit and miss which is part of the frustration....

I got three spokes with my wheels as requested, all different lengths. 

Fingers crossed that if a spoke breaks it matches one of the ones they sent!


----------



## AvantDale

I got 6 extra spokes when I got my wheels.

When you guys are closing your orders ask them to throw in a few spares.


----------



## mango1

Bridgey said:


> No I didn't get spokes. I wrote to Stefano. He said he ordered them with the wheels but the factory didn't put them in and basically whether they do or not, he can't control. He said he could let them know, but it was basically pot luck whether they do or not. In other words absolving him of any personal responsibility and giving us zero chance of getting spare spokes...


As you can see, it is clearly stated in Stefano's invoice to me that I would receive spare spokes. I did not receive any spare spokes and Yishun / Stefano refuse to honor their own invoice 
(which they require you to pay up front and wait). 

Big Deal? Only as big a deal as you want to make it. I will, however, repeat my statement that it appears that Yishun is simply out to make a short-term profit. They are not interested in honoring agreements and building a loyal customer base.

I read lots of posts on this forum about excellent customer service from vendors (many of whom support this site). I haven't read many on Yishun, and you won't get one from me.


----------



## fritzzz

Stefano comes on here so he should see this and sort it out. A deal is a deal.....


----------



## Bridgey

I agree a deal is a deal. My statement said the same thing. I would like my spokes too, Enough that I wrote to him. However at the end of the day I'm still happy with the wheels. The spokes would have been a bonus. But you're right, it does affect customer relations but not enough not to buy from them again if need be. In saying that, I'll build my next set of wheels myself and get Sapim CX Ray spokes.


----------



## DiegoMontoya

If you guys are looking to these distributors to create a loyal customer base, I think you're nuts. Why would they care? They'll make a profit and if customers complain, they'll call themselves something else. Today you're talking with Ms. Fong, tomorrow it's Ms. Chen. 

You get what you pay for. Be happy with your $400 carbon wheels and stop whining about some extra spokes. Whining about not getting your free spokes = lame.


----------



## fritzzz

DiegoMontoya said:


> You get what you pay for. Be happy with your $400 carbon wheels and stop whining about some extra spokes. Whining about not getting your free spokes = lame.


It's only lame if you didn't ask for them and agree to have them supplied up front, if you did and they agree then they should stick to it. Most people who look to buy from them come across this forum and read the posts so they will consider what is here. I for one got my spokes but I can appreciate the frustrations of those who didn't.


----------



## DiegoMontoya

fritzzz said:


> It's only lame if you didn't ask for them and agree to have them supplied up front, if you did and they agree then they should stick to it. Most people who look to buy from them come across this forum and read the posts so they will consider what is here. I for one got my spokes but I can appreciate the frustrations of those who didn't.


It's like, what ONE DOLLAR in spokes, if that? I'm sorry, but anyone whining over four or so spokes at 10 cents a spoke deserves ZERO customer service.


----------



## Rpm016t

DiegoMontoya said:


> If you guys are looking to these distributors to create a loyal customer base, I think you're nuts. Why would they care? They'll make a profit and if customers complain, they'll call themselves something else. Today you're talking with Ms. Fong, tomorrow it's Ms. Chen.
> 
> You get what you pay for. Be happy with your $400 carbon wheels and stop whining about some extra spokes. Whining about not getting your free spokes = lame.


Listening to your opinion of someone who is simply stating facts to help others is lame. Sure I think missing spokes is pretty minor but it's still something I'm sure plenty of people will appreciate knowing about.


----------



## YishunBike Stefano

Selling on line is sometimes difficult

Everytime I say is not possible, but then reality is different.
I want to tell you 3 stories that happened to me. You can trust me or not, doesn't matter
(I will never tell customer identity even if sometimes could be good...)

1) 8 weeks ago 1 customer wrote to me saying that we have to send a new wheel becouse one wheel we send him is defective and he can't use it. I said no problem, send me some pics. He send to me 1 pic (very far) saying that he wants a new wheelset for free for warranty. I said send me some new pics but near the problem. I NEVER received . After some emails with no pics he is not writing me...

2) 1 customer said to me he hasn't received skewers (was 3 pair) with wheelset. But was happy with wheelset. Then he posted some pics in a forum.
I said is very strange and he told me that perhaps was due to some holes in the box. And he send me some pics. What we realized that in the original photo in forum there was no holes (we have pics), in the last pics he send me there was some holes in the box....

3) 1 customer said to me that received a wheelset without skewers. I said ok we can send new one. But in the meanwhile after 1 week a friend of him (who bought other wheelset) send me some pics while racing and our first customer with our wheelset had our silver skewers... I wrote him, (before he contacted me 2 times a day) but no reply...


I Always reply to all customer. 

For missing spokes, please contact me by mail. *I will solve* if I can. We always try to offer a good aftersale service, but sometimes we make some mistakes.
But believe me we are working for offering the best service we can


----------



## retokunaga

I order 2 sets but forgot to ask for some spare spokes, now i order 2 set from Yishun with Pillar spokes and some spare spokes and i paid for then , not for free.... like said here in Brazil " Knife with 2 edge"


----------



## mango1

DiegoMontoya said:


> "...Whining about not getting your free spokes = lame..".





DiegoMontoya said:


> It's like, what ONE DOLLAR in spokes, if that? I'm sorry, but anyone whining over four or so spokes at 10 cents a spoke deserves ZERO customer service.


Dude... about all a man has is his word. If I give you my word, I'm proud to say, 'You can count on it'. 
Your calling someone 'LAME' because they expect others to deliver on their word ??? Well... that speaks volumes about yourself.

And, of course.... What *would* have cost Yishun 10 cents a spoke... is *not* what it will cost me, now that Yishun refuses to honor 
their own contract. To prove that point, I will contact CNSpoke in Taiwan to see *exactly* what it will cost for them to ship me 
the spare spokes that Yishun agreed to do so, in writing... and I will post it here.

I will do this as soon as Yishun identifies what the Model and Length of the CNSpokes that they use in their wheels, 
per my previous request to Stefano in post #1297.


----------



## DiegoMontoya

mango1 said:


> Dude... about all a man has is his word. If I give you my word, I'm proud to say, 'You can count on it'.
> Your calling someone 'LAME' because they expect others to deliver on their word ??? Well... that speaks volumes about yourself.
> 
> And, of course.... What *would* have cost Yishun 10 cents a spoke... is *not* what it will cost me, now that Yishun refuses to honor
> their own contract. To prove that point, I will contact CNSpoke in Taiwan to see *exactly* what it will cost for them to ship me
> the spare spokes that Yishun agreed to do so, in writing... and I will post it here.
> 
> I will do this as soon as Yishun identifies what the Model and Length of the CNSpokes that they use in their wheels,
> per my previous request to Stefano in post #1297.


I'm sorry, but there are no words to describe how pathetic your behavior is. You come on here and trash a seller because they forgot to include 3-4 spokes, which you can easily go to the local LBS and purchase for less than a dollar. 

You're exactly the kind of customer without whom the bike shops are better off. Whining about "refusing to honor their contract"...good grief. You didn't get your 3 pathetic free spokes. How terrible.


----------



## mango1

DiegoMontoya said:


> I'm sorry, but there are no words to describe how pathetic your behavior is. You come on here and trash a seller because they forgot to include 3-4 spokes, which you can easily go to the local LBS and purchase for less than a dollar.
> 
> You're exactly the kind of customer without whom the bike shops are better off. Whining about "refusing to honor their contract"...good grief. You didn't get your 3 pathetic free spokes. How terrible.


Why, oh why, couldn't I be as wise as you?  

The statement of facts & experiences w/ vendors & products is why many, including myself, frequent this site. As stated above, this is; "Only as big a deal as you want to make it.". Also, as stated above, I did go to my LBS (which I enjoy supporting on a regular basis). They would be happy to help, but admitted to having no experience w/ CNSpokes, nor any way to source them. Can I stick some other brand/model of spokes on my new carbon wheels? Sure, I guess. Will they match the other spokes in all regards perfectly? I do not know. But it will help me (and others) to know the model and length of the CNSpokes that Yishun uses in their wheels. I cannot find this info anywhere. 

As far as 'trashing' the vendor: I simply state fact. Perhaps if I post pics of how the wheels were packaged with the hubs completely exposed, sticking out of the box (pics that I have sent to Stefan), you'll think that I am even more 'pathetic'.... but I hope you will get over it.


----------



## robdamanii

DiegoMontoya said:


> I'm sorry, but there are no words to describe how pathetic your behavior is. You come on here and trash a seller because they forgot to include 3-4 spokes, which you can easily go to the local LBS and purchase for less than a dollar.
> 
> You're exactly the kind of customer without whom the bike shops are better off. Whining about "refusing to honor their contract"...good grief. You didn't get your 3 pathetic free spokes. How terrible.


And this, right here folks, is why customer service is in the toilet these days.

"Meh, they didn't give you what was promised, but it's ok since it was cheap."

Issues like this are where companies GAIN customer loyalty and referral. Going above and beyond for little, seemingly worthless things is what makes a company attractive to purchase from. Things like Saris completely rebuilding a powertap hub when you only sent it in for a bearing replacement, Giro sending a complete RocLoc system free of charge when you email asking where to buy because yours broke, or getting a couple free spokes with a set of wheels...things that show a company can and will go above and beyond to please their customers is how you win clients. 

Price is NOT the most important thing to look at....


----------



## redmasi

DiegoMontoya said:


> Whining about not getting your free spokes = lame.





DiegoMontoya said:


> It's like, what ONE DOLLAR in spokes, if that? I'm sorry, but anyone whining over four or so spokes at 10 cents a spoke deserves ZERO customer service.





DiegoMontoya said:


> I'm sorry, but there are no words to describe how pathetic your behavior is. You come on here and trash a seller because they forgot to include 3-4 spokes, which you can easily go to the local LBS and purchase for less than a dollar.
> 
> You're exactly the kind of customer without whom the bike shops are better off. Whining about "refusing to honor their contract"...good grief. You didn't get your 3 pathetic free spokes. How terrible.


And this, right here folks, is why *way more than just* customer service is in the toilet these days.


----------



## DiegoMontoya

Seems as though it's a bit hard for you guys to understand you're not paying for customer service. You're paying for a cheap set of wheels. Your "customer loyalty" isn't worth anything, because you're too cheap to go to a lbs. You get the same loyalty you show.

Anyone selling to you realizes right away that the only thing you care about is the price. Why would they waste customer service on you? They're not Giro or another name brand. They can just call themselves Yishun or Joe's House of Wheels. You're not buying because of brand, your buying because they're cheap. 

The guy was giving you FREE spokes. What do you expect, you want Yishun to send you 3 spokes by mail from China? Grow up. 

If you had bought it from the lbs, you'd be walking out with your 3 spokes. So now you can b!tch and moan about how those spokes didn't make the journey with your cheap wheels and Yishun won't return your emails. Boohoo.


----------



## Rpm016t

Dude this thread is about Yishun wheels, not about how great your local bike shop is or how good you seem to think your thoughts on everything are. Do yourself a favor and shutup. No one in Internet land, nor the bike scene wants to put up with retards like yourself.


----------



## tattooedtriathlete

I bet you're glad you SPOKE up about them missing - BOOM! BOOM! thankyouverymuchI'mhereallweek......:10:


----------



## AvantDale

Lol .....don't call us....we'll call you.


----------



## mattoid

Rpm says it for all of us.

Multiple posts on this thread simply to push your own immature agenda = LAME


----------



## mattoid

Rpm says it for all of us.

Multiple posts on this thread simply to push your own immature agenda = LAME


----------



## fritzzz

Rpm016t said:


> Dude this thread is about Yishun wheels, not about how great your local bike shop is or how good you seem to think your thoughts on everything are. Do yourself a favor and shutup. No one in Internet land, nor the bike scene wants to put up with retards like yourself.


+1

My LBS are all lame, they don't have the range, knowledge or enthusiam to get my business. I wanted to buy some Sidi shoes locally to support the shop as I had tried them on in their store, they didn't stock the colour I wanted, I was prepared to pay for them in ful so they would order it, all too hard so I ordered them from OS. Same with the wheels, they only push what they stock so choice is limited as well.


----------



## Coolhand

*Moderators Note*



Rpm016t said:


> Dude this thread is about Yishun wheels, not about how great your local bike shop is or how good you seem to think your thoughts on everything are. Do yourself a favor and shutup. No one in Internet land, nor the bike scene wants to put up with retards like yourself.


Enjoy the posting vacation.


----------

